#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hij werd een deel van mij....

## FaatjeMoesjoem

_
Hoofdstuk 1_* 


We zouden gaan winkelen in Rotterdam en de lol begon al in de trein, waar ik Yasmina begon te pesten. Toen we de trein uitstapte en het station uitliepen duwde ik Yasmina en rende toen. Ze kwam me meteen achterna, maar toen ze zag dat ze me niet kon inhalen stopte ze. Ik stopte ook en keek lachend achterom. Ik zag dat ze haar slipper uit deed en dat ze die naar me wilde gooien. Ik lag helemaal dubbel om haar. Toen een groep Marokkanen haar raar aankijken werd ze helemaal rood en deed snel haar slipper weer aan. Ik kwam niet meer bij van het lachen. 

Ik liep uiteindelijk weer terug en omhelsde haar. 
"Moesjoem inoe, was wel een afgang he" zei ik tegen haar. Ze schold me uit in het Marokkaans en met een rood hoofd liep ze toen zehma boos door. We gingen toen maar de stad in. 

Yasmina, Salima, Amira en ik. 4 gekke wijven, die overal lol om hadden. Amira en Yasmina zijn zussen. Beide mijn nichten. En Salima was onze andere nicht. We waren bijna altijd met elkaar en elke vrije dag die we samen hadden besloten we gewoon de tram, bus of trein te pakken om ergens heen te gaan. Meestal wisten we pas waar we heen gingen wanneer we in het OV zaten. Misschien een beetje dom maar het bleef altijd spannend. Vandaag zaten we dus in Rotterdam. We gingen zehma winkelen maar we hadden amper geld. Gestoord dat waren wij.. 

We liepen nu al een tijdje in de stad en we lachten om alles wat we zagen of deden. Algauw kwam er een jongen om Amira heen lopen. Hij zat haar steeds te versieren maar ze reageerde totaal niet op hem. Op een gegeven moment spreekt hij haar aan.
"Meisje.. Zullen we wat gaan drinken?" Amira draait zich arrogant naar hem om en antwoord op een rustige manier.
"Nee sorry, maar ik heb geen dorst." De andere meiden en ik lagen meteen helemaal dubbel. De jongen miskien wist niet hoe hard hij weg moest rennen. Ik, Yasmina en Salima kwamen gewoon niet meer bij. Amira vond het niet grappig en keek ons alleen maar dom aan. De hele dag hebben we haar ermee geconfronteerd. 

Na veel rondgezwerfd te hebben, besloten we wat te gaan vreten in de Mac. We bestelden allemaal wat en zaten aan een tafeltje van twee aan twee. Meteen bij binnenkomst waren ons al een groepje Marokkaanse jongens iets verderop opgevallen. We gaven ze natuurlijk geen aandacht, want zo waren wij nou net niet. Na een tijdje begon me een van de jongens te irriteren omdat die constant naar me zat te kijken. Hoe vaak ik hem ook dodelijke blikken heb toegeworpen hij bleef maar kijken. Ik besloot van plek te wisselen met Salima die tegenover me zat, om er zeker van te zijn dat die naar mij keek. We wisselde van plaats en ook de dames wisten inmiddels waarom het was. Maar tevergeefs, diezelfde jongen wisselde ook van plaats met de jongen tegenover hem, waarschijnlijk om me gewoon te irriteren.Ik liet het maar zo omdat de dames me zaten te pesten over wat voor een leuke jongen het wel niet was. 

Niet veel later kwam de jongen met wie hij plek had gewisseld naar ons tafeltje gelopen. Met zo een playerige blik keek hij ons aan. Maar al snel had hij in de gaten -door de blikken die we hem schonken- dat we niet zulke makkelijke dames waren. Hij veranderde de uitdrukking op zijn gezicht en wendde zich tot mij.
"Lieve dame, mag ik misschien je naam weten want mijn vriend daar zo kan zijn ogen niet meer van je afhouden." Ik schoof dichterbij om hem iets toe te fluisteren.
"Nee dat mag jij niet weten". Ik zag hem rillen alsof die het koud had. 
"Wejoo je bent gevaarlijk" zei hij. Ik glimlachte vriendelijk naar hem en wendde me weer tot de meiden die helemaal in een deuk lagen. 
"Wat is zijn naam eigenlijk?" Vroeg Salima plotseling aan hem. Boos keek ik haar aan, maar ze lachte alleen naar me, alsof ze me wilde terugpakken op iets. Hij schonk haar een glimlach en antwoordde op haar vraag.
"Mohammed, en ik ben Rachid, en wat is jou naam schoonheid" vroeg hij Salima op een playerige manier. 
"Ehh nee dus.." antwoordde ze. 
"Ga maar snel naar die schapen van je daar zo." Dit keer kwamen we echt niet meer bij van het lachen. De jongen, duidelijk beledigd, liep snel terug naar zijn tafeltje. We zagen hem druk in gesprek met zijn vriend. 

Niet veel later hadden we het over een truitje die Yasmina had gekocht. Haar zus Amira deelde namelijk mee dat zij het truitje ook zeker weten een keer zou aandoen. Waardoor Yasmina haar met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had aangekeken. Ik kwam niet meer bij van het lachen maar voelde me nog steeds bekeken door die gozer. 

Dus algauw stonden we buiten, zwervend in de straten van Rotterdam. We hadden niet in de gaten dat de twee jongens ons inmiddels achterna waren gekomen. Op een gegeven moment stonden we voor een etalage, het kwijl liep letterlijk langs onze kin naar beneden na het zien van die `sex and the city` schoenen. We besloten een kijkje binnen te nemen. Alleen een kijkje nemen want 1 paar schoenen zou de prijs hebben van onze jaarsalaris bij elkaar opgeteld. De meiden liepen voor me naar binnen, en net wanneer ik naar binnen wilde gaan werd ik vastgepakt bij me arm, boos draaide ik me om en meteen viel ik voor die paar ogen. Ik sloeg me ogen snel neer.
"Tlak menie.." Riep ik alsof ik ik Arabische was. 
"Kijk eens aan Rachid.. Ze is een Arabische." 
"Nee hoor" antwoordde ik.
"ik ben een trotse aytwajagtsch. Laat me nu los dan." 
"Als je me je naam vertelt" zei hij. Ik keek weer op naar zijn gezicht en zei op een vriendelijke maar toch dreigende toon. 
"Ik zou maar snel loslaten als ik jou was, voordat ik zo hard ga schreeuwen dat ze me in Den Haag zelfs horen." De toon in mijn stem had blijkbaar geholpen aangezien hij me losliet. 

Ongenteresseerd in de jongen die voor me stond, klopte ik mijn arm af en streek mijn mouw recht. Alsof hij zo veel schade had aangebracht. Ik keek weer naar hem en zag een leuke glimlach op zijn gezicht verschijnen. Waardoor ook zijn mooie witte tanden goed zichtbaar werden. Ik liet mijn ogen over zijn lichaam glijden. In die enkele secondes dat ik hem bekeek had ik meteen vastgesteld dat het een leuke jongen was die zeker smaak had wat betreft uiterlijk. Verder had ik ook in die paar secondes gemerkt dat het een player was. Zeker weten dat die een uur ervoor een ander meisje had zitten versieren en zelfs der nummer heeft geregeld. dacht ik. 

Hij schoot opeens in de lach. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan. Waardoor hij alleen nog harder ging lachen. Ik wilde me ongenteresseerd omdraaien maar weer hield hij me tegen. Hij stapte dichtbij, te dichtbij. Onze gezichten stonden gevaarlijk dicht bij elkaar. Ik rook zijn aftershave, en voelde zijn ademhaling in mijn nek. Mijn hart sloeg een slag over, toen ik zijn lippen nog dichter op me af zag komen. Maar mijn verstand won het van mijn hart, met alle kracht die ik in mijn arm had duwde ik hem weg. Hij had blijkbaar mijn reactie niet verwacht. Mijn arm tintelde nog na door de aanraking met zijn sterke borst. Verslagen stond hij voor mij. Inmiddels was er een grote afstand tussen ons. Onze ogen hielden elkaar nog steeds gevangen. 

"Kom asahbie, zulke meiden doen te moeilijk" Kwaad keek hij zijn vriend aan. 
"Skoett" beet hij zijn vriend toe. En keek mij meteen weer aan. Maar inmiddels waren mij ogen gericht op de voorbijgangers. Ik hoorde hem zuchten maar weigerde hem aan te kijken. Bang om voor hem te vallen, of bang om weer gevangen te worden door zijn ogen. Hij kuchte even.
"Hoe heet je?" Voor ik het wist antwoordde ik het meest onzinnige.
"Moethegna.. " Er vormde zich een glimlach op me gezicht, het was immers een scheldwoord.
"Hoe schrijf je dat?" vroeg hij genteresseerd." Ik lachtte en keek hem toen serieus aan. 
"Gewoon zoals ik het zeg. Moe- the- gna." Hij pakte zijn mobiel en leek er even mee bezig te zijn. Verveeld keek ik om me heen. Ik merkte de rare blikken die zijn vriend Rachid mij toewierp. Arrogant keek ik hem aan waardoor hij snel de andere kant op keek. 

"Okeej je naam is opgeslagen, en wat is je nummer?." Weer keek ik hem serieus aan. 
"Wash denk jij dat ik mijn nummer aan jou geven, nou dacht het dus niet." Nog steeds met die glimlach keek hij me aan, die glimlach die ik nu inmiddels van zijn gezicht wilde slaan. Zonder nog meer te zeggen draaide ik me om en liep de winkel in. De meiden zo nieuwsgierig als ze waren vroegen me meteen wat er was gebeurd. Ik had geen zin om het te vertellen en zei dus dat het een verhaaltje zou zijn voor de terugreis naar huis. Niet veel later liepen we het winkeltje uit. Recht tegenover stond hij met zijn vriend tegen de muur aangeleund. Hij knipoogde naar me, snel liep ik door omdat ik niet wilde dat hij zag dat ik rood was geworden, gewoon door zijn verschijning. 

We bezochte nog wat winkeltjes en stiekem hoopte ik dat hij ons achterna was gekomen. Na een tijdje hielden we het voor gezien en liepen we al weer terug naar het station. Ik stond op het perron naar de trein uit te kijken toen opeens mijn beeld werd verstoord door iemand die voor me kwam staan. Ik herkende zijn postuur maar keek om hem te irriteren langs hem heen. 

"Doe niet zo, kom op, geef me je nummer dan geef ik je een belletje vanavond en praten we gewoon. Ik bijt niet hoor. Je hoeft echt niet zo hard to get te doen." Ongenteresseerd keek ik hem aan. 
"Weet je, ik ben hier heel duidelijk in, je krijgt mijn nummer niet.. punt. Ga maar iemand anders versieren genoeg meisje die wel in je playerpraatjes trappen." 
"Okeej je doet moeilijk, zehma hard to get. Nu weten we het wel, dus jallah geef je nummer ik weet dat je het zelf ook wilt, ik zie toch hoe je naar me smacht." Ik proestte het uit van het lachen. 

"Jij bent echt zielig jongeman, je bent vol zelfvertrouwen, ik ben niet genteresseerd" Zei ik duidelijk. 
"Heb je een vriend misschien?" vroeg hij. Ik zuchtte en keek hem dit keer recht in zijn ogen aan. 
"Nee! Ik heb geen vriend. Jullie zijn namelijk allemaal hetzelfde soort rotzooi." Beledigd keek hij me aan. 
"Okeej duidelijk, je hebt blijkbaar iets ergs meegemaakt in het verleden waardoor je zo een haat hebt tegenover jongens." Gerriteerd trok ik mijn wenkbrauw op.
"Nee hoor alleen tegen jou soort jongens." 
"Hoe bedoel je jongens zoals ik, over wat voor soort heb jij het?" 
"Gewoon jullie soort" antwoordde ik weer. Hij zuchtte weer en gooide zijn handen in de lucht, alsof die mij opgaf. Ik keek hem met een gemene glimlach aan. Hij stapte dichterbij waardoor ik weer een stap achteruit deed. Ik hoorde dat de trein eraan kwam. Ik glimlachte liefjes naar hem en draaide me toen om naar mijn nichten, ik voegde me bij hun. En zoals verwacht volgde hij me weer. Maar bleef wel op een afstand naar me kijken. 

De trein arriveerde, Yasmina en Salima stapte in, Ik keek hem aan voor de laatste keer en glimlachte liefjes. Net toen ik wilde instappen trok dezelfde arm me weer terug. Ik stond met mijn rug tegen hem aan, ik voelde zijn ademhaling in mijn nek, maar weigerde om te draaien. Hij ademde een paar keer diep en pakte toen mijn kin om hem naar zich toe te draaien. Weer die ogen waar ik me gevangen in voelde. Even was het alleen hij en ik op het perron. Niemand anders om ons heen. De lippen die naar elkaar verlangde kwamen weer dichterbij. Een cm verwijderd van mijn lippen begon hij liefkozend te praten.
"Alstublieft.. geef me iets om contact met je op te nemen. Je maakt me gek, ik ga spijt krijgen als ik je laat gaan." Ik was verzonken in de paar ogen die me afwachtend aanstaarde. Net op het moment er iets scheen te gebeuren, werd ik de trein in geduwd weg uit zijn vertrouwde armen.

Pas in de trein leek ik uit de trance te komen waar ik in verzeild was geraakt. Yasmina zwaaide naar me, om me te laten weten waar we zaten. Ik nam plaats tegenover haar en keek haar ongelofelijk aan. 
"Ja we zagen wat er gebeurde en nee Fatiha het was geen droom" Ik keek uit het raam en zag hem naar me kijken. Ik glimlachte weer en zuchtte diep. Amira kwam ook aangelopen en nam plaats naast mij. 

"Hij belt je vanavond" deelde ze me mee. Verbaasd keek ik haar aan. Maar vroeg verder niks aangezien zijn postuur mij weer deed afdwalen. De trein kwam in beweging en voor ik het wist zag ik hem niet meer. Zou dit de eerste en laatste ontmoeting zijn met deze jongen of zouden er meerdere volgen. Ik zou het allemaal wel zien.... 


De jongen -Mohammed- heeft vaak gebeld, naar de mobiel van Amira dan, aangezien Amira wist dat Fatiha haar nummer niet weg wilde geven, had ze hem verteld dat hij Fatiha op Amira`s mobiel kon bereiken. Hij eiste iedere keer weer dat hij Fatiha te spreken zou krijgen maar Fatiha wilde het niet. Ze was bang, bang dat ze verliefd zou worden op de jongen waar ze niks van af wist en niks van af wilde weten, maar wel de jongen was die haar hart sneller deed kloppen. Bang dat er iets zou gebeuren waar ze altijd op heeft afgezworen. Ze hield angstig vast aan het feit dat als het elmekteb was hij wel zou verschijnen bij haar vader aan de deur.... Na een tijdje gaf Mohammed het op, ze was blij tenminste dat zei ze, was ze deze jongen werkelijk vergeten of was het slecht schijn. Lees en oordeel zelf in de volgende scne dat ongeveer een maand na de ontmoeting plaats vond..* 

 




Vertel me wat jullie ervan vinden.. Kritiek is welkom.. 
Leer ik alleen maar van...
Het is niet waargebeurd, het zijn gewoon kleine scenes uit mijn echte leven waar ik een heel fantasieverhaal van maak.

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_
Hoofdstuk 2_* 



Als 4 musketiers liepen we naast elkaar in de stad van Den Haag. We liepen zoals gewoonlijk elkaar weer te irriteren. Verderop liep iemand die me meteen opviel. Zijn manier van lopen, zijn postuur, zijn manier van doen deed me aan iemand denken. Nee het kan niet, dacht ik. Alsof Yasmina wist wat ik dacht, haalde ze me uit mijn gedachtes.
"Hey Faat is dat niet die ene gozer van laatst".
"Welke gozer? Vroeg ik. Alsof ik niet wist wie ze bedoelde.
"Je weet wel, die gozer in Rotterdam in de Mac". 
"Ooh die gozer, ik weet het niet, hoe moet ik dat eigenlijk weten, en bovendien al die Marokkanen lijken op elkaar met die opgeschoren hoofden van ze.". 
Ja" antwoordde ze, "Je hebt gelijk, maar toch hij is toch iets langer dan de normale Marokkaanse jongen, een beetje te lang vind ik". 
"LB" (Lekker Boeiend) antwoordde ik weer ongenteresseerd. Maar bleef wel naar hem kijken, hij liep naast een andere jongen en twee dames, ook met z`n vieren naast elkaar. Ik keek naar 1 van de dames die naar hem lachte, een steek van jaloezie ging door me heen. Het zou toch niet... dacht ik... Nee zei ik snel tegen mezelf. Lekker Belangrijk, al is het zijn vriendin zo zijn al die sukkels nou eenmaal. Ik probeerde er verder niet meer aan te denken. 

Niet veel later zaten we zoals gewoonlijk weer in de Mac. We zaten wat te praten, en waren helemaal vergeten dat het inmiddels al donker was geworden en dat het nogal laat werd. Totdat de mobiel van Amira overging, ze pakte haar mobiel en keek wie er belde. Haar ogen werden groot en als een gek begon ze te roepen.
Gevaar, gevaar, gevaar belt !! We stonden met z`n vieren op want we wisten allemaal wat `gevaar` betekende, namelijk dat de ouders van Yasmina en Amira belde. En dat was nooit goed. Zonder op te nemen, pakte we onze spullen en rende we richting de uitgang. 

Net toen ik naar buiten wilde lopen, botste ik tegen iemand op.. Mijn tas viel op de grond en boos keek ik op naar de jongen die voor me stond. Mijn hart sloeg een slag over toen ik diezelfde ogen weer ontmoette, verstijfd bleef ik staan, dezelfde ogen die me de afgelopen tijd steeds achtervolgde in mijn dromen, keken me ook geschrokken aan, alsof die niet had verwacht mij hier te zien. Een meisje dat bij hem hoorde keek ons raar aan en vroeg ons wat er was. Waardoor ik mijn ogen knipperde om weer terug in de realiteit te komen. 

Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer. Hij bukte en pakte mijn tas op die hij me overhandigde, waardoor onze handen elkaar raakte, ik trok snel mijn hand terug en zonder hem nog aan te kijken bedankte ik hem, ik was alweer van plan weg te lopen, maar bleef toch even staan. Mijn `zogenaamde` nichten waren er inmiddels allang vandoor, pas in de tram kwam ze erachter dat Fatiha niet achter hun rende. Toen ik uiteindelijk toch naar buiten wilde lopen voelde ik de inmiddels vertrouwde hand om mijn arm. Zonder om te kijken zuchtte ik.
Beter niet, laat me los anders mis ik de tram.. Hij leek niet makkelijk op te geven.
Ik heb de afgelopen tijd alleen maar aan je gedacht, waarom doe je me dit aan? Ik laat je echt niet nog een keer gaan. Alstublieft, geef me iets waar ik naar uit kan kijken.. Zijn stem klonk rustig en vertrouwd, maar toch rukte ik mijn arm weg en zonder iets te zeggen rende ik naar de tramhalte.

Ik had echt geen zin in hem, en nu zag ik ook nog eens de tram voor mijn ogen wegrijden.
Tfoe! Dat ook nog! Riep ik. Helemaal overstuur om wat er even daarvoor is gebeurd en om het feit dat ik te laat thuis zou komen ging ik op het bankje bij de tramhalte zitten. Niet veel later zat de inmiddels bekende postuur naast me 


Hij leek in gedachten verzonken net als ik.. Ik vroeg me af wat voor smoes ik thuis kon gaan ophangen. Ik pakte opeens mijn mobiel en belde de oudere zus van Salima.; Halima... 
"Met Halima" 
Hey lieverd met Faat, ben je thuis? Vroeg ik.. 
"Ja ik ben thuis wat is er schat je klinkt zo down." Zei ze..
"Ja, ik heb de tram gemist kun je misschien doorgeven als iemand belt dat ik daar bij jou ben." 
"Ja natuurlijk zal ik dat doen.. Moet ik anders iemand sturen om je op te komen halen? Ik twijfelde even en wierp toen een snelle blik naast me. Hij schonk me een glimlach en ik draaide me hoofd weer om. 
Nee dat hoeft niet Halima. Ik pak de volgende tram wel, kom bij je langs en dan meteen naar huis. 
Weet je het zeker? Vroeg Halima weer. 
Ja ik weet het zeker.. Snel nam ik afscheid en klapte me telefoon dicht. 

Het was een lange moment stil. Verveeld keek ik om me heen, af en toe schonk ik hem een blik maar algauw richtte ik me dan weer op de voorbijgangers of de autos`s die langs reden. Ik wist inmiddels namelijk al wat zijn ogen konden aanrichten.. Hij verplaatste zichzelf om dichter bij me te komen zitten, waardoor ik me ook verplaatste om verder verwijderd van hem te zitten. Hij begon te lachen, met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem toen aan. Wachtend op een verklaring van zijn lachbui. 
"Ik doe je niks hoor, zoals ik al eerder tegen je heb gezegd, ik bijt niet." Ik probeerde hem er niet op aan te kijken, en deed ook geen enkele poging iets te zeggen. 
"Moet ik je naar huis brengen.." Verbrak hij wederom de stilte.
Nietszeggend keek ik om me heen, ik bleef hem gewoon negeren.
"Ik wil gewoon dat je me in vertrouwen neemt, dat je me toelaat in je leven, ik denk echt aan niks anders de laatste tijd. Ik wil je laten zien dat ik verliefd op je ben en dat ik verder met je wil. Je lijkt me echt een leuke meid.."

Stiekem voelde ik de kriebels in mijn buik na zijn lieve woorden, maar natuurlijk liet ik niks merken. Ik begon gewoon spontaan te lachen. Waarop hij me raar aankeek.
Ga je nog wat zeggen tegen me of blijf je alleen zo stom naar me lachen. Ik draaide me toen naar hem op.
Je bent echt een aparte jongen wist je dat? Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw op en voordat hij wat kon zeggen maakte ik mijn verhaal af.
Ten eerste kom je hier naar een andere stad met je vriendin, en kom je mij staan versieren. Ten tweede vraag je me bij je in de auto te komen zitten zodat je me naar huis kan brengen?? Nou jongeman, dan heb je mij blijkbaar verkeerd ingeschat, want zo een type ben ik dus niet! Verbaasd keek ik hij me aan, en voordat hij wat kon zeggen worden we onderbroken door mijn telefoon.

Ik klapte het open en neem meteen op als ik zie dat het Amira is..
Waar zijn jullie? Vroeg ik meteen.
We staan bij de tramhalte vlakbij Salima, die rent net naar huis. En waar ben jij? Ik haal opgelucht adem.
Ik sta nog op de volgende tram te wachten, ik ga eerst nog bij `onze alibi` langs en dan ga ik naar huis." 
"Maar Faat, wij hebben de laatste tram genomen, de tram komt daar niet meer langs.." Verschrikt van haar woorden sprong ik op, en met grote ogen keek hij me aan. 
Oh mijn god! En nu dan? Dit wordt mijn dood Klaar ik heb niet lang meer te leven, Amira ik neem afscheid van je, ik hou van jou, van Yasmina en Salima. Mijn ouders vermoordde me! Amira probeerde me te kalmeren wat niet echt lukte, ik was echt overstuur.

De jongen die ik leek te zijn vergeten stond op en hield me vast bij me schouders om me te kalmeren..
Faat, we komen terug dan lopen we samen naar huis. Probeerde Amira..
Nee! Natuurlijk niet. Beter eentje van ons dood dan drie.. Ze zuchtte.
En jij dan? Even leken de tranen in mijn ogen te springen, me ouders zouden me nooit meer vertrouwen. Hij pakte toen de telefoon van me af en nog steeds overstuur staarde ik hem aan. Hij vertelde Amira dat hij me naar huis zou brengen en dat alles goed zou komen. We moesten gewoon niet zo flippen. Vervolgens klapte hij mijn telefoon dicht en pakte mijn jas van de bank.
Kom, welke richting moeten we op? Gerriteerd trok ik mijn jas uit zijn handen en duwde hem weg.
Ik heb jou niet nodig klootzak! Laat me met rust, het is allemaal jou schuld dat ik die tram heb gemist. Geschrokken van mijn uitbarsting staarde hij me aan.

"Weet je wat, rot maar op, met die attitude van je kom je toch nergens. Ik wil je alleen maar helpen verdomme, zie je dat dan niet? Wil je mensen op een afstand houden, doe dat dan maar lekker. Ik ben je spelletjes echt zat." De tranen liepen inmiddels over mijn wangen. 
"Oh ja en nog iets ter informatie, dat meisje is mijn vriendin niet maar mijn zusje en ik heb geen auto wilde gewoon met je meelopen, we zijn met de trein gekomen." Verbaasd en snikkend keek ik hem nu aan. Ik wist totaal niet wat ik moest doen, maar hier blijven staan zou ook niet veel helpen. Ik schonk hem nog een laatste blik en rende toen weg. 

Ik bleef rennen en rennen, na een tijdje stopte ik omdat ik moe was, ik begon nu langzaam verder te lopen. Ik trok me jas stevig tegen me aan. Het regende al een tijdje en het werd steeds kouder. Ik dacht terug aan zijn woorden, ik had hem totaal verkeerd ingeschat. Boos op mezelf liep ik door. Na een tijdje kreeg ik het gevoel dat ik werd achtervolgd maar ik weigerde om te kijken, bang om iets ergs te zien te krijgen. Ik naderde een groep jongens, ik scheet bijna letterlijk in mijn broek maar met opgeheven hoofd liep ik ze voorbij, 1 van de jongens had me opgemerkt en volgde me. 

Hij liep steeds om me heen en bood me geld aan, in ruil voor wat anders. Ik was ontzettend bang maar wist dat ik het mezelf te verwijten had. Ik had me handen in mijn jaszak en vluchtig zocht ik naar mijn telefoon. Maar ik kon hem niet vinden. De jongeman stond nu voor mij en hield me vast bij me schouders, ik vroeg vriendelijk of die me los wilde laten. Maar deze jongen scheen me niet eens te horen, hij stonk ontzettend uit zijn mond waardoor ik in de gaten kreeg dat hij dronken was. Tegelijkertijd realiseerde ik me dat ik niks kon doen. Verderop stonden zijn vrienden, dus ook dat hielp niet veel. Toen ik ervan bewust werd dat ik nu echt actie moest ondernemen, begon ik de longen uit mijn lijf te schreeuwen. De jongen die voor me stond keek me verbaasd aan, ik hoorde hoe iemand van achter mij de richting van de jongen op kwam. Wachtend op het vreselijke dat ging gebeuren deed ik mijn ogen stijf dicht. 

De handen op mijn schouders verslapte en toen pas herinnerde ik me iets, zonder er verder over na te denken, trok ik mijn rechterbeen naar achter en met alle kracht die ik in me had schopte ik de jongen voor me in zijn kruis. Ik hoorde iemand zo hard kreunen. Ik opende mijn ogen en zag al meteen dat er iets mis was. De jongen die mij lastigviel lag knock out op de grond, er was iemand anders die nu kreunend van de pijn strompelde. Net wanneer ik weg wilde rennen, herkende ik het postuur van de jongen die voor me op de grond viel.. 

"Ooh mijn god.. ajemaa... ajewww wat heb ik gedaan!" Het was Mohammed, ik bukte neer om hem te ondersteunen, met een bleke gezicht keek hij me aan. 
"Damnnnn" Riep hij.. 
"Wollah sorry was echt niet de bedoeling" stamelde ik. Ooh mijn god hij had me geholpen en ik trapte hem gewoon in zijn kruis, ik zou het mezelf nooit vergeven. Ik hielp hem omhoog omdat ik wist dat we snel weg moesten zijn voordat de vrienden van die dronkelap in de gaten zouden krijgen wat er was gebeurd. Ik legde zijn arm om mijn schouders en hielp hem met lopen. Ondertussen riep ik hysterisch dat het allemaal mijn schuld was.. Toen we bijna de straat uit waren, kregen we in de gaten dat de vrienden van de dronkelap ons inmiddels waren achtervolgd. Ik keek hem aan, en alsof hij begreep wat ik bedoelde begonnen we opeens te rennen. Het ging voor hem moeilijk maar het lukte hem aardig. Na een tijdje stopte we bij een muurtje en schuilde erachter. 

Langzaam kwamen we weer op adem. Ik keek hem aan..
Gaat het wel" vroeg ik. Hij knikte. Ik bracht mijn hand naar zijn gezicht en streek over zijn wang..
Weet je het zeker?" Vroeg ik weer. Hij glimlachte en legde toen ook zijn hand op de mijne. Ik trok mijn hand snel weg en met een rood hoofd draaide ik me om. Ik hoorde hem nog hijgen, en zag hem toen in zijn zak graaien. Uit het niets hield hij mijn telefoon naar boven. 
"Deze was je vergeten." Ik pakte mijn telefoon aan en bedankte hem. 
"Trouwens mijn nummer is het laatst gekozen nummer, voor het geval je me nodig hebt ooit, of om gewoon te praten." Ik lachte naar hem en wilde weer opstaan, maar hij trok me weer terug waardoor ik op zijn schoot terechtkwam. Zijn ogen werden weer groot en zijn gezicht weer bleek, hij pakte me opeens bij me middel en verzette me. 

"Het doet nog steeds pijn.." Zei hij met moeite toen hij zag dat ik hem verbaasd aankeek. 
Beschaamd keek ik weer de andere kant op, zijn handen lagen nog steeds op mijn middel. En op een of andere manier wilde ik eigenlijk ook niet dat hij ze weghaalde. Na een lange stilte en bijgekomen van het rennen, keek ik hem weer aan. 
"Dank je wel voor het helpen en lief dat je me achterna bent gekomen.." Hij schonk me een warme glimlach waarop ik mijn ogen neersloeg.
"Geen dank, ik kan een leuke dame, niet alleen over straat laten lopen als het laat is en al helemaal niet wanneer deze dame bang is en zelfs huilt, zo zie je maar zo een erge klootzak ben ik niet.." Met zijn hand onder mijn kin dwong hij me hem aan te kijken..
"Okeej, je hebt gelijk, ik had je geen klootzak moeten noemen, ik had helemaal niet tegen je moeten uitvallen toen je me je hulp aanbood, en het spijt me vreselijk dat ik de verkeerde jongen in zijn zwakke punt trapte, kun je me nu dan loslaten zodat ik weg kan gaan?" Ik trilde onder zijn aanraking maar leek me er niet aan willen toegeven. Vriendelijk staarde ik hem aan waarop hij begon te lachen.
"Nou eigenlijk, wil ik zo een leuke, lieve, charmante en vooral pittige dame niet laten gaan." Ik begon te lachen maar bloosde wel door zijn woorden. Hij klonk leuk en lief maar toch was er iets aan hem wat ik niet kon plaatsen. Ik haalde zijn hand van mijn kin, en zijn andere arm die op mijn middel lag.. Ik wilde wederom opstaan maar hij trok me weer terug zodat ik nu gevaarlijk dicht bij hem zat. Net als die ene dag, waren het onze lippen die zich naar elkaar toe trokken. Terwijl ik van zijn ogen genoot die door de lantaarnpaal waaronder we zaten glinsterde staarde ik hem aan.
"Doet het nu geen pijn meer??" Stamelde ik. Hij legde zijn armen weer om mijn middel en keek me diep in de ogen aan.
"Je hebt me hard geraakt, maar ik overleef het wel, net zoals mijn hart het zal overleven omdat de vrouw van me dromen me daar nog harder heeft geraakt, en...." Ik leg mijn vinger op zijn lippen, ik wil hem niet meer horen wil alleen een ding van hem. Ik sluit mijn ogen, en alsof die weet wat ik wil voel ik een seconde later zijn lippen op de mijne, teder en vol overgave kust hij me. Het verlangen naar hem wordt groter en groter. Zwevend geniet ik van het moment, van mijn allereerste kus......* 

  



Faatje

----------


## Casouiia

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh zo moooiiiii verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je eerste fan maar gauw verderrrrr......

is echt een mooi verhaal  :oog:  

 :love2:  ben der nu al verliefd op geworden  :love2:  

X Miriam

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Het lijkt een eeuwigheid te duren en eigenlijk wil ik helemaal niet dat het eindigt, maar als er een auto langsrijd sta ik meteen weer met beide benen op de grond. Ik trek mezelf snel terug en sta binnen no time op. Mijn lippen tintelen nog na en geschrokken van mezelf kijk ik om me heen en dan weer naar hem. Met een grote glimlach zie ik hem naar me kijken. 
"Ik.. ehh.. ik moet gaan.." Breng ik er met moeite uit. Duizelig door de gebeurtenis ervoor, kijk ik hem weer met grote ogen aan, stuntelig probeert hij dan op te staan, maar dan ren ik zonder wat te zeggen weg. 


Hoofdstuk 3  


Een paar huizen verder bel ik hard aan. Met een big smile opent Halima de deur, en zonder nog om te kijken of Halima te groeten loop ik snel naar binnen. Als ze de deur heeft gesloten vraag ik haar of Tarik haar man thuis is. Verbaasd kijkt ze me aan, en vervolgens vertelt ze me dat die even ervoor weg is gegaan. Voor dat ze me kan vragen wat er aan de hand is ben ik haar weer voor. 
"Hebben me ouders nog gebeld??" Ze loopt dan op me af en duwt me de woonkamer in. Ze beveelt me met een handgebaar om te gaan zitten. Ik volg haar gebaar en ga zitten. 
"Nee lieve dame, je ouders hebben niet gebeld omdat Amira hun al had gebeld om te zeggen dat je nog wat langer bij ze bleef omdat geen enkele broer van Amira er was om jou thuis te brengen, dus over je ouders hoef je je geen zorgen te maken. Verder vroegen Yasmina en Amira dus waar je bleef en wie die gozer was die Amira aan de lijn kreeg, ook Salima belde om te vragen of je al langs was gekomen. En beide hebben ze me op het hart gedrukt dat je ze vanavond moest bellen om het hele verhaal te vertellen en om er zeker van te zijn dat je veilig thuis bent gekomen." Ik zuchtte diep en keek haar toen dankbaar en opgelucht om mijn ouders aan. 
"Choukran voor alles, Halima echt bedankt!" Ze wuifde het snel weg.
"Ewa safi, sinds wanneer moeten jullie mij bedanken, ik ben ook jong geweest dus ik weet wat jullie meemaken." Ik glimlachte weer naar haar. 

Ze was echt als een zus voor me, ik weet nog hoe gelukkig we waren toen we hoorde dat Tarik en Halima met elkaar zouden trouwen. Tarik was namelijk de broer van Yasmina en Amira maar hij is altijd erg relax geweest tegen ons over alles, alhoewel daar ook voorwaarden aan hingen. 
"Ga je me nog vertellen wat er is gebeurd onderweg hierheen?" Haalde ze me uit me gedachtes.." Ik begon te blozen door de gedachte aan wat er even daarvoor was gebeurd.
"Niks hoor.. Antwoordde ik snel.
We waren gewoon de tijd vergeten en we zaten dus gewoon in de Mac toen.. Ze onderbrak me.
Toen `gevaar` belde.. Maakte ze mijn zin af.. Ik begon te lachen.
Ja dat klopt inderdaad.. en toen we samen opstonden om te rennen voor de tram, werd ik tegengehouden door iemand. De meiden hebben dus wel de tram op tijd kunnen halen en ik miste hem. Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach terwijl ze aandacht luisterde. 
Nadat ik jou had gesproken belde Amira me, en die vertelde me dat er geen tram meer zou komen, en ik ben vervolgens min of meer hiernaartoe gerend Ze lachte en ik hield me stil.
Lieve dames toch.. En dat allemaal omdat jullie de tijd waren vergeten.. Gelukkig dat jij hier nu ook zit.. Wil je trouwens iets eten of drinken? Ik sloeg vriendelijk haar laatste aanbod af maar toch stond ze op en liep naar de keuken. 


Even later stonden we thee te drinken en Marokkaanse koekjes te eten, terwijl ik ondertussen vertelde wat we allemaal die dag hadden uitgespookt. Het verhaal van Mohammed liet ik achterwege. Het was geen verhaal voor nu. Toen we bijna gestikt waren in de koekjes omdat we niet op konden houden met lachen, hoorde we de sleutel in het slot. 

Even later stond Tarik bij ons in de keuken. Hij groette me vriendelijk maar toch wat afstandelijk, hij had me geen een keer aangekeken terwijl die Halima zelfs een kus op der mond had gegeven. Halima vroeg hem of die mij naar huis wilde brengen, afwezig had hij naar haar geknikt en richtte zich toen weer op de post. Waarop Halima mij vreemd had aangekeken. Ik stond toen maar alvast op en pakte mijn tas in de gang, ik draaide me toen weer om en bedankte Halima voor alles. 
Graag gedaan schat, voor mijn nichtjes alles.. Riep ze terug. Ik wierp haar nog een handkus en opende de deur om alvast naar buiten te lopen.

Ik keek nog om me heen maar gelukkig niemand te bekennen. Niet veel later stond Tarik ook buiten. Hij opende de portier en snel stapte ik in. Ik wachtte tot hij de auto startte toen hij in de auto zat, maar er scheen weinig te gebeuren, hij kijk alleen nadenkend voor zich uit. 
Tarik Gaan we nog? Vroeg ik vervolgens ongeduldig. Het werd echt tijd om naar huis te gaan..
Weet je.. Ik heb nooit problemen met je gehad, ik heb je graag want je bent als een zusje voor me. Maar er is echter 1 ding wat ik nooit meer wil zien gebeuren. Als jij mijn vrouw nog altijd als je alibi wilt gebruiken dan is dat prima, en zolang je nog wil dat ik als je grote broer blijf bestaan dan wil ik je nooit, maar dan ook echt nooit meer in me straat ziet rotzooien met een jongen, of waar ter wereld dan ook! Verschrikt staarde ik hem aan, ik slik even.
Wat bedoel je Tarik? Probeerde ik zo nuchter mogelijk te klinken.
Je weet heel goed wat ik bedoel.. Vervolgens viel het stil en rijd hij eindelijk weg.
Ik wilde wat zeggen maar enerzijds leek het me geen goed plan. Hij was boos.. En ik moest het laten rusten..

Tarik was altijd een soort broer van ons geweest, en dingen doen met andere jongens was voor hem verboden terrein. Hij had het ons altijd op het hart gedrukt; Jongens zijn meedogenloze onderkruipsels.. Ik kan het weten want ik ben er n geweest.
Dat vertelde hij ons altijd. Eigenlijk kon ik mezelf wel voor me kop slaan. Waarop moest uitgerekend hij me zien. Typisch iets voor mij, om zoiets in zijn straat te laten gebeuren.
Zodra hij de kans kreeg herinnerde hij ons eraan dat we alles van hem mochten doen, overal zou hij ons heen brengen.. Maar jongens.. die volgens hem op maar n ding uit waren.. die konden nooit serieus zijn, nee dat kon absoluut niet. We hadden er altijd om gelachen, we hadden hem eigenlijk uitgelachen maar ik kon er nu wel om huilen. Wat ik ook zou doen zodra ik thuis was

De hele rit hield ik me stil, verzonken in mijn eigen gedachtes. En toen hij eindelijk voor ons huis parkeerde stapte ik zonder iets te zeggen uit de auto. Boos op mezelf sloeg ik de deur hard dicht. Zonder te wachten scheurde hij meteen weg. Bij de voordeur aangekomen haalde ik mijn sleutel tevoorschijn maar voordat ik het in het slot kon steken vloog de deur al open.
Voor me neus stond me broertje met een big smile.
Heey Sis! Ewa waar was je? Zwaar gerriteerd stap ik naar binnen.
Rot op! Ik heb geen zin in jou, en nee je krijgt geen geld van me. Ik ben blut.. Hij sluit de voordeur dicht en loopt me achterna de trap op. Ik roep snel tegen me moeder dat ik thuis ben en in mijn kamer aangekomen gooi ik mijn tas op de grond en schop me schoenen uit. Zoals gewoonlijk zet ik de t.v aan en ga op bed zitten om me jas uit te trekken. Me broertje is inmiddels bij de deur blijven staan en kijkt me raar aan.
Wat moet je? Roep ik kattig.
Tss! Heb je je maandelijkse periode weer ofzo? Snauwt hij me toe. Ik pak een kussen van me bed en gooi het naar hem. Hij ontwijkt zoals gewoonlijk en loopt dan lachend om mij weer weg. Snel sluit ik de deur achter hem dicht en pak mijn pyjama uit de kast.


Als ik die aan heb ga ik op bed zetten en kijk doelloos naar het televisiebeeld. Als ik me uiteindelijk besef dat er niks te zien is loop ik weer terug naar beneden. Ik loop de keuken in en zie me moeder staan, vervolgens plant ik een kus op haar wang. Slijm slijm, denk ik.
Lachend staart ze me aan. Ik had de allerliefste moeder ter wereld, ook mijn vader was relaxed maar wat betreft laat thuiskomen en teveel buiten rond zwerven waren ze beide niet over te halen. Regels waren nou eenmaal regels zeiden ze altijd.

Ik pak een appel en kijk me moeder raar aan, ik zie gewoon aan haar dat ze me iets moest vertellen. Ik ga dichter bij haar staan en afwachtend staar ik haar aan. Ze begint vervolgens geniepig te lachen en kijkt me dan weer aan. Ik wil haar bijna smeken me te vertellen wat ik moet weten, en net wanneer ze me iets lijkt te zeggen loopt me broertje de keuken binnen. Dezelfde uitdrukking straalt hij ook uit, en nu begon ik echt nieuwsgierig te worden.
Aahh kom op! Ik wil ook meegenieten, wat mis ik? Vraag ik smekend.

Mijn broertje begint dan voor me te dansen, en zingt een bruiloft liedje waarin hij me naam in verwerkt. Met grote ogen kijk ik ze dan aan.
Nee.. oh hell no! Hier heb ik geen zin in. Mama je weet het, ik wil hier niks over horen. Ik duik me bed in.. Zeg ik uiteindelijk. Ik weet al wat ze me wil vertellen, iemand is weer eens om mijn hand komen vragen. Me moeder vraagt of ik even naar haar wil luisteren.
Mama, nee echt, hier heb ik geen zin in, je weet toch dat ik niet wil? Ze knikte begrijpelijk.
Ja dat weet ik wel mijn dochter, ga maar naar je kamer als je wil. Ik kom zo wel even naar je toe. Ik knikte.
Is goed mam! Ik steek vervolgens me tong uit naar me broertje Fatih en ren dan snel de trap op. In mijn kamer ga ik eerst opzoek naar mijn telefoon. Ergens onder een hoop wasgoed zie ik hem knipperen. Of ik heb een gemiste oproep of ik heb een sms ontvangen. Omdat ik zo nieuwsgierig ben gooi ik al mijn kleren in de lucht om hem te vinden. Wanneer ik hem dan eindelijk in handen heb, klap ik hem snel open.

Er verschijnt een ballon die verraad dat ik gemiste oproepen op en vervolgens lees ik de namen van de meiden.

Teleurgesteld bel ik ze terug. Ik verwachtte duidelijk te veel. Wat had ik anders gedacht dat hij me zou bellen ofso. Nou blijkbaar niet.. 
"Dat werd tijd.." Zegt Yasmina dan aan de andere kant van de lijn. 
"Ja sorry, ik werd in de stad achtergelaten door mijn nichten. Antwoord ik sarcastisch. 
Ja natuurlijk Faat, schuif het maar weer op je nichten af.. Je had het gewoon erg naar je zin met die jongen, wat was zijn naam ook al weer Amira?? Oh ja Mohammed " Ik begin te lachen. Ze zetten me op luidspreker en meteen stellen ze me allerlei vragen. Ik vertel ze het verhaal in grote lijnen en zeg dan dat ik moet ophangen omdat ik Salima ook nog moet bellen. We spreken de volgende dag bij Salima thuis af, voor verdere details. 

Ik hang op en snel bel ik Salima weer op. Ik vertel dat ik veilig thuis ben, en dat ze voor the big story moet wachten tot morgen want dan hebben we bij haar thuis afgesproken. Ik zie de deur langzaam opengaan, dus zeg ik tegen Salima dat ik moet ophangen aangezien ik weet dat mijn moeder binnen komt. Ik neem afscheid en wanneer ik mijn telefoon weer wil dichtklappen zie ik dat ik 3 berichten heb ontvangen. Nieuwsgierig wil ik ze openen maar mijn moeder zit al naast me op bed. Ze vraagt me wie me heeft thuisgebracht. Ik vertel haar dat ik bij Halima was en dat Tarik me daarna naar huis heeft gebracht. Me moeder begint me het verhaal te vertellen van mijn neef in Marokko die vandaag had gebeld om mijn hand te vragen. En dat ik er zolang ik maar wil over mag nadenken. 
"Nee.. Zeg ik vastbesloten. Me moeder had het al verwacht en ergens weet ik dat mijn ouders helemaal niet willen dat ik met 1 van me neven ga trouwen, al helemaal als ze in Marokko wonen. Maar toch laten ze de keus aan mij. Ik heb het Alhamdullilah echt getroffen met hun als mijn ouders. 

We praten nog over wat andere dingen en na een tijdje wenst ze me welterusten en verdwijnt ze uit mijn kamer. Ik zet mijn tv weer aan en doe dan het licht uit. Ik kruip mijn bed in en pak dan mijn telefoon vanonder mijn kussen. Snel open ik mijn berichten: 

Dag schone dame, nu weet ik pas wat mensen bedoelen wanneer ze zeggen: Mijn hart is gestolen. Toen ik je voor het eerst zag wist ik meteen jou wil ik nooit meer kwijt. Ik wil dat je me een kans geeft, zodat ik je kan laten lachen, je kan liefhebben, je kan beminnen kortom je gelukkig kan maken. Ik zie in je ogen dat je er tegen vecht, hierbij vraag ik je dat niet te doen. Ik zal je nooit pijn doen. Als je me toelaat en me die kans geeft, beloof ik je als een prinses op mijn handen te dragen, voor de rest van mijn leven. Liefs Mo....  

Met tranen in mijn ogen lees ik de berichten keer op keer. Mijn hart gaat tekeer als nooit tevoren. Met hem in mijn gedachten kijk ik naar de televisiebeelden, maar na een tijdje doe ik me tv uit en draai me om naar de muur. Ik blijf lang piekeren, morgen zal ik de dames om advies vragen. Ik wist het niet meer, maar toch bereid hem die kans te geven val ik na een tijdje in een diepe slaap.... *

----------


## Casouiia

Ik blijf hopen op nog meer stukjes.....
ik kan niet wachten....bij de meeste verhalen denk ik aan et begin...
ach weer zo'n stom verhaal....
maar deze was anders....sprak me meer aan....
ik werd der verliefd op  :love:  

Maar laat die vingertjes maar typen(als je tijd hebt:P)

X Miriam.....(P.s Is een topverhaal)

----------


## Medine

Zeker een mooie verhaal.. Ga gauw door!

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

woow jw moet echt verder gaan hoor
meis want het is een leuk verhaal !!!
ik geniet er van  :maf:

----------


## Casouiia

PLEAS EEN VERVOLGJE......  :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen: 


XXXXXX Miriam

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames zo lief dat jullie hebben gereageerd.
Dank je voor je complimenten Casouia, en ik vind het zoooooo ontzettend aardig dat je me in je ondertekening hebt gezet. Echt onwijs leuk. Nou ik denk dat ik maar weer eens ga typen voor jullie.

Tot snel,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 4  

De volgende dag  

"Mam !! Ik heb bij Salima afgesproken, ik zie je later... " Ik wil net de deur uitgaan als mijn moeder me roept. Zuchtend sla ik de deur weer dicht en loop de woonkamer in.
"Kifesh je hebt bij Salima afgesproken, wat gaan jullie doen??" vraagt ze me. 
"Niks mam, je weet toch gewoon bijkletsen en misschien gaan we wel de stad in." antwoord ik. Vluchtig kijk ik op de klok en vraag aan mijn moeder of ik nu mag gaan anders mis ik de tram. Mijn broertje is waarschijnlijk op Msn bezig maar draait zich naar me om. 
"Zeg zus, kunnen jullie niet zonder elkaar ofso, jullie zijn de hele dag bij elkaar en anders zijn jullie met elkaar aan de telefoon, het lijkt wel alsof jullie getrouwd zijn met z`n vieren." Gerriteerd kijk ik mijn broertje aan die me alleen met een big smile aankijkt. 

Hoe doet hij dat toch iedere dag, vraag ik me dat af. Hij is altijd vrolijk. Altijd gemeen/lief tegen mij. 
"Fatih bemoei je er niet mee." zegt me moeder hem dan. Ik schenk hem een gemene glimlach en richt me dan weer tot mijn moeder. 
"Is goed ga maar, maak het niet te laat, doe je tante de groeten en bel als het toch wat later wordt." 
"Is goed mam" Ik geef haar een kus en verdwijn dan. 


Als ik even later bij de tramhalte sta, zie ik mijn broertje weer aan komen lopen. 
"Waar ga je heen Fatih?" vraag ik hem. 
"Met jou mee, wat denk jij dan?" Ik zucht diep.
"Ja natuurlijk, Fatih, even serieus waar ga je naar toe?" Hij kijkt zoekend om zich heen en zonder antwoord op mijn vraag te geven, kijkt die me dan zielig aan. 
"Nee, ik heb niks ga weg. Ga maar een baantje zoeken ofso net zoals ik dat heb gedaan." Hij kijkt nog zieliger naar me op.
"Maar Faat je weet toch is moeilijk voor mij om een baan te vinden, je krijgt het echt terug dit keer, 5 euro maar. Je bent toch mijn liefste zus?" Ik zucht diep en open mijn tas.
"Ten eerste ben ik de enige zus die naar je om kijkt en ten tweede sinds wanneer geef je me mijn geld terug dat je dat dit keer ook gaat doen?" Ik haal ondertussen mijn portemonnee tevoorschijn en weer zie ik die big smile verschijnen. Ik geef hem een briefje van tien en dan omhelst hij me stevig, en geeft me een vluchtige kus. 
"Fatih zet me niet voorschut, mensen kijken. Jallah wegwezen nu dan." Hij glimlacht nog naar me en dan verdwijnt hij. De tram arriveert en lachend om mijn broertje stap ik in. 

Niet veel later gaat mijn telefoon maar omdat ik zo lui ben en ervan uitga dat het de meiden zijn neem ik niet op. Ze willen vast weten waar ik blijf. Als de mensen in de tram me raar aankijken omdat ze waarschijnlijk gek worden door mijn telefoon, druk ik hem maar uit. Ze houden op met bellen. 

Even later bel ik aan bij Salima. Haar moeder doet open en ontvangt me zoals gewoonlijk hartelijk met veel kussen. Ik hoor dan dat ik een sms heb ontvangen. 
Ik ben er al, dus verspil geen beltegoed aan mij. Snel loop ik de keuken in en zie ze alledrie druk met eten. Ik begin ze uit te lachen.
Jullie zijn ook altijd aan het eten. En thuis onze ouders maar denken waarom we zo weinig eten." Ik geef ze allemaal snel een kus en schuif dan ook aan, aangezien Yasmina een lekkere bak ijs in handen heeft. Ze haalt de bak ijs voor mijn neus weg en kijkt me smakkend aan.
"Je gaat ons eerst het hele verhaal vertellen, tot in de diepste details." Afwachtend staren ze me aan.
"Ja maar dat kan ook wanneer ik met je mee-eet ah moejzu3. (gierigerd)" Ze schud met haar hoofd en ik hoor mijn telefoon trillen om weer aan te geven dat ik een sms heb gehad. 
"Oeff, jullie kunnen ook nooit wachten, altijd meteen bellen of sms-en. Blijkbaar beltegoed teveel of jullie missen me gewoon." Raar kijken ze me aan, en als ik me telefoon erbij pak zie ik dat er een onbekend nummer heeft gebeld. 
"Faat, we hebben jou niet gebeld of ge-smst we weten inmiddels al dat jij altijd te laat komt. Je bent gewoon de laatkomer van ons." Verward kijk ik Salima aan en rol dan met mijn ogen. Er verschijnt een glimlach op mijn gezicht als ik het sms-je dat ik heb gehad begint met openen. Nieuwsgierig als mijn nichten zijn staan ze meteen achter mij om mee te lezen. 
"Nee! Roep ik. Terwijl ik mijn telefoon dicht tegen me aan hou. 
"Eerst ga ik lezen en dan jullie pas." Ik steek me tong uit en doe wat stappen bij ze vandaan.
"Okeej schiet op, zied!" Antwoord Yasmina dan lichtelijk gerriteerd. Ik kijk naar mijn telefoonscherm en lees het eerst zelf. Met grote ogen kijk ik mijn nichten dan aan en langzaam begin ik het voor te lezen als ik zie dat ze echt niet meer kunnen wachten: 

Sorry, het was niet mijn bedoeling je te storen. Ik wilde gewoon even je stem horen. Zodra je weet wat je met mijn hart aan moet, bel me dan alstublieft, zo snel mogelijk, ik kan niet meer wachten om je te spreken. Mo 

Ik voel de kriebels in mijn buik. Mijn nichten staan als gekken te springen en zeggen me dat ik hem nu meteen moet bellen. Zo schijterig als ik ben schud ik met me hoofd. 
"Nee, dames jullie weten dat ik dat niet kan. Ik durf het niet." Zeg ik met blosjes op mijn wangen. 
"Ewa safi schijtluis, bel hem gewoon hij doet het woord wel. Spreek met elkaar af en dan hang je op." Antwoord Amira dan. Door haar woorden moet ik even weer aan Tarik denken, en door de verandering in mijn blik merken ze dat er iets aan de hand is. Meteen staan ze naast me en vragen me wat er is. 

Ik begin ze dan het hele verhaal te vertellen van begin tot eind. Over hoe Mohammed die jongen in elkaar sloeg en mij hielp, de blunder die ik had begaan hield ik voor me, dat was voor een andere keer. Ik vertelde verder hoe boos Tarik was en wat die allemaal tegen me had gezegd. Als ik klaar ben met vertellen kijk ik ze opgelucht aan. 
"Faat, je moet kijken naar wat je zelf wilt. Tarik kan het er misschien niet mee eens zijn maar het ligt uiteindelijk aan jezelf." Zegt Yasmina me. De andere meiden knikken alleen maar omdat ze het met Yasmina eens zijn. 
"Wat wil je zelf?" Schouderophalend kijk ik Salima aan.
"Ik wil hem wel een kans geven, hij is echt zo leuk en lief en schattig, voelde me gister zo goed in zijn bijzijn.. Yasmina onderbreekt me.
En hij kan goed zoenen." Lachend staren we haar dan aan, en als ik daarop blozend knik blijven ze me stil aan kijken. Meteen daarna beginnen ze weer gek te doen.

Als de moeder van Salima dan binnen komt en ze ons raar aankijkt gaan we stilletjes verder met eten en bespreken we wat we die dag gaan doen. Als haar moeder weer weggaat, komen we weer terug op het onderwerp en na lang aandringen van de meiden besluit ik hem dan te bellen. We gaan naar Salima`s kamer en we doen snel de deur op slot. Ik zoek zijn nummer en bel hem. Ik zucht diep en kijk de meiden zielig aan. Het kost me veel moeite aangezien ik nog nooit zo een telefoontje heb gepleegd. Na een paar keer overgaan neemt hij op. 
"Ben zo blij dat je me belt, heb er de hele tijd op gewacht." Ik slik even bij het horen van zijn stem.
"Hey, ehmm ja sorry dat het zo lang duurde, en sorry dat ik je uitdrukte daarnet." 
"Nee, dat geeft niet, hoe is het met je?" Ik zucht even.
"Ja alhamdullilah gaat goed, en met jou?" 
"Ook goed, vooral nu ik je spreek, je wilt niet weten hoe blij ik hier mee ben." Even word het stil, ik weet niks meer te zeggen en wanhopig kijk ik mijn nichten aan. Ze beginnen te gebaren en voor ik het weet begin ik wat te stotteren. 
"Ehmm.. ehmm.. Dank je.. Ehh.. Voor die berichten van gister.." Ik hoor hem lachen en boos kijk ik mijn nichten aan die hun schouders ophalen. 
"Ik meende gister wat ik je sms-te, dus graag gedaan. Als ik niet beter wist, lijkt het alsof je zenuwachtig bent." Ik begin me te irriteren.
"Nou, ik pleeg deze telefoontjes namelijk niet elke dag, als je soms denkt dat ik dit gewend ben" Het klonk schijnbaar kattiger dan mijn bedoeling was geweest.
Met verstarde gezichten kijken me nichten mij aan. Verbaasd kijk ik ze aan, mezelf afvragend wat ik verkeerd heb gezegd. Ik hoor hem diep zuchten. 
"Dat bedoelde ik ook niet hartendief. Vind het alleen schattig." Blozend kijk ik me nichten weer aan die hun lach bijna niet kunnen inhouden. Ik verman mezelf om normaal te doen, het was gewoon een jongen wat deed ik moeilijk. Ik hoefde toch niet te blozen om elke liefkozende woord wat uit zijn mond kwam. 
"Ben je vorige keer nog veilig thuisgekomen, sorry dat ik je in de problemen heb gebracht en nogmaals bedankt voor het in mekaar slaan van die dronkelap, ik denk maar niet hoe het anders had kunnen aflopen als je me niet was achtervolgd." Ik hoorde hem lachen.
"Je hoeft me niet te bedanken je weet toch dat ik het graag heb gedaan. Ook al was je zo hard tegen me, je trok me juist alleen meer naar je toe, en ik ben inderdaad veilig thuis gekomen, alleen ga je sindsdien niet meer uit mijn gedachten en ben ik wat vergeten." 
"Wat dan? Vraag ik genteresseerd. 
"Ik heb mijn hart nog bij je laten liggen." Ik slik even en voel hoe de kriebels in mijn buik heviger worden. Ik hap even naar lucht en zeg dan niks meer. Bang dat die aan mijn stem hoort wat ik nu al voor hem voel. 
"Fatiha??" Ik verzamel mijn moed bij elkaar om iets te zeggen.
"Ja.. Stamel ik vervolgens.
"Ik ben heel blij dat je me een kans geeft, althans daar ga ik van uit.." Hij klonk niet helemaal overtuigd.
"Ja, ik ben bereid je een kans te geven" Antwoord ik daarop. 
"Je zult er geen spijt van krijgen, ik beloof je dat ik er alles aan zal doen om je gelukkig te maken, je zult zien wat mijn liefde nu al voor je betekent." Mijn keel lijkt na deze woorden dichtgeknepen, smekend kijk ik mijn nichten aan. Yasmina neemt het dan van me over. 
"Hoi je spreekt met een nichtje van Fatiha, ze moet plotseling weg dus moet je het maar met mij doen." Ze is even stil en knikt even. 
"Ja ik denk wel dat Fatiha kan vanavond." Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan, hevig zwaai ik dan met mijn armen. Ze doet alsof ze me niet ziet en voor ik het weet, heeft ze met hem voor mij afgesproken. Ze sluit dan het gesprek af. 
"Je krijgt de vele groeten van hem en een dikke kus." Ze loopt op me af en plaats een kus op mijn wang. Boos kijk ik haar aan wanneer ze me vertelt dat we voor vanavond op het strand hebben afgesproken. 

Salima doet haar klerenkast verder open terwijl Amira al wat kledingstukken bij me aan het passen is. Alsof ik er niet ben kiezen de dames een outfit uit voor die avond. 
"Ho! wacht even, stop!. Ik ga dus echt niet! Door de telefoon ging misschien nog wel maar face to face echt niet gewoon! Ze lijken me niet te horen, en snel doen ze de uitgekozen outfit in een zak en duwen me dan de kamer uit richting de trap. Onderweg naar beneden hou ik nog steeds vol dat ik niet wil gaan. We gaan terug naar de keuken en al snel weten ze me over te halen. 
"Je gaat gewoon punt.." Dat was de laatste uitspraak van Amira, want de broer van Salima kwam de keuken binnen. 
"Ewa dames, hoe is het met jullie?" Vroeg hij genteresseerd. We beginnen een gesprek met hem. Maar mijn gedachten waren maar bij 1 ding, bij 1 persoon eigenlijk. 

Zou ik nu dan `liefde` kennen. De liefde waar iedereen het altijd zo over had. En zou ik er geen spijt van krijgen. Zou hij zijn belofte nakomen, om mij gelukkig te maken en mij nooit pijn te doen... Ik wist het antwoord op deze vragen niet, maar de tijd zal het leren..... *

----------


## Casouiia

Eyy Faatje!

Geen dank...deed et met plezier omdat jij ons die leuke vervolgjes gaf  :tong uitsteken:  

Maarja die ondertekening ga ik zeker groter maken  :tong uitsteken:  (als ik er achterkom hoe dat moet  :corcky:  )

ThnQ voor je vervolgje was een leuke!!

XXXX Miriam

----------


## Casouiia

WAAROM SLETTEN JE KENT ONS NOCH NIET EENS EN JE GAAT DAN DIRECT EEN OORDEEL MAKEN!!!

----------


## katim110

kga hier verder geen woorden aan vuil make. als da meid die da verhaal typte daadwerkelijk een bent-nass was, dan had ze netjes gewacht tot da manneke thuis dr handje komt vragen, maar ze moest zo nodig op straat met de vriendinnen de sletten uithangen, geen wonder dat da meerdere vrouwen in de hel komen, terrecht!

daHaaaag!

----------


## Casouiia

Nou sorry hoor...maar als je maar niet zo over mij gaat denken want ik ben niet zo!!!
En wie zegt dat dat verhaal niet gewoon verzonnen is en dat faatje een echte bent-nass is met een hoofddoek en iederdag 5x bid....

maarja kweet nu niet of je et over het verhaal hebt of over ons(de lezers)

----------


## selmariffia

Jij bent zelf de SLET!!!. ALLEEN AL OMDAT JE ZOIETS ZEGT... onwetende idioot...

zomaar iets gaan typen, als een kip zonder kop

----------


## Casouiia

selmariffia je hebt helemaal gelijk......oordelen zonder dat hij ons kent.....

Wie zegt dat we niet engeltjes zijn  :engel:  

kortom katim110  :fuckit2:  f*ck U!!!

----------


## katim110

the truth is hard to take

----------


## Casouiia

AAAHH wat heb ik zin om je haren deruit te trekken


Be3da kom je uit belgie?

----------


## katim110

nee, da ni, maar kheb r wel n tijdje gewoond

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dames, let maar niet op hem, je moet hem juist geen aandacht schenken want dat is wat hij juist wil.
Ik weet van mezelf dat ik alhamdullilah geen slet ben. Ik ken die jongen verder niet, heb ook niks tegen belgen of wat voor mensen dan ook. Ik heb respect voor iedereen.
Sommige mensen kunnen blijkbaar het verschil niet maken tussen Fantasie en Realiteit. Heel jammer....

Ik ga snel weer verder dames....

Kusjes,
Faatje

----------


## Casouiia

ja kmerk et :::: da manneke...dat zeggen ze alleen daar  :tong uitsteken:  ...kheb daar namelijk een vriedin wonen...be3da ik trek em verder niks van jou aan en zoals je nu wel weet....we zijn geen sletten!!!!!

veel plezier nog met et te proberen te irriteren van ons!!  :duivels:

----------


## Casouiia

ow ja Faatje ga snel verderrrr...

----------


## katim110

scary hoor!!

----------


## Casouiia

waar de f*ck komt dat allemaal opeens vandaan man!!

denk je dat wij bnet zanka zijn....dat wij ieder nacht uitgaan...

nou newsflash dat zijn we niet...waarom denk je dat we nu thuis zitten!!!

als we bnet zanka waren dan zouden we nu niet achter de pc zitten!!

en be3da mijn ouders zijn hadj&hadja dus!!

houd je mond maar want je kent ons nog niet eens!!!

ow ja als jij zo'n goede moslim was dan schold je ons niet zo uit meneertje!!!  :knipoog:  

zeg dat maar tegen iemand anders maar niet tegen ons want je kent ons niet!!!!

----------


## selmariffia

en nog iets jij zielige idioot, je leest zelf ook het verhaal anders zou je zoiets niet zomaar typen, dus als jij ons sletten vind ben jij er net zo goed ook 1!!!!!

zegmek hier de heillige uithangen! Doen alsof je van alles weet over de koran, verder ga ik nu geen tijd meer aan jouw verspillen,... 

je bent gewoon een nietsnut een nerd die hier een beetje op onze topic hangt..
en wanhopig om aandacht vraagt!!! ga iets nuttigs doen voor jezelf sukkel, zoals sommige Marokkanen ook doen, ga een credit nemen ofso om een kermis auto te kopen kan je lekker weer even naar scheveningen toe rijden om daar je uitlatingen te doen..


COMPRIS Monsieur Le mort!!!????

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 5  

Hier zaten we dan, wachtend op de bus. Ik was vreselijk zenuwachtig, mijn nichten zaten me helemaal uit te lachen. Ze kende me immers als het meisje dat overal en aan iedereen schijt had. Ik wist niet wat ik moest verwachten en hoe het zou verlopen. 
"Volgens mij komt hij niet opdagen" Vertelde ik ze. Lachend keken ze me aan. 
"Natuurlijk wel, maak je geen zorgen." Zeiden ze snel toen ik ze serieus aankeek. Dat was het hem nou juist dacht ik. Ik maak me wel zorgen en niet zo een klein beetje ook. De bus arriveerde en snel stond ik op. Net toen ik de bus in wilde stappen begon ik weer te twijfelen, maar al snel duwde de meiden mij de bus in waardoor ik geen keus meer had. Ik ging zitten en zuchtend keek ik naar buiten. Oker dacht ik, ik zit hier nu en ga naar hem toe, hij hoefde maar 1 ding te zeggen en ik was weg. Ik haalde diep adem en probeerde er verder niet aan te denken. 

Aangekomen op het strand....  

Zwervend liepen we het strand op. We keken zoekend om ons heen maar niemand te zien. Hier en daar wat stelletjes die genoten van het lekkere weertje. Ik draaide me om naar mijn nichten. 
"Ik zei het je toch hij komt niet, we worden gewoon vet geslacht door hem. Kom we gaan weer naar huis, gewoon verspilling van mijn strippenkaart dit.. Jallah zied lopen." Ik begon al te terug te lopen, maar mijn nichten schijnen mij niet te horen. Ze worden waarschijnlijk afgeleid. Ik draai me dan naar hun om. Ik zie ze met open mond naar iemand kijken, ik volg hun blikken en zie twee leuke jongens onze richting op komen. Even raak ik zelf verbaasd over hoe leuk hij eruitziet. Vooral zijn zonnebril die hij op zijn hoofd heeft gezet maakt het helemaal af. De jongen die naast hem loopt ziet er ook niet verkeerd uit. Mijn hart slaat een slag over als die mij recht in de ogen kijkt. Ik weet even niet hoe ik me moet gedragen. Ik kijk snel de andere kant op. Ik kijk op mijn telefoon en doe alsof ik een berichtje heb ontvangen. 

Hij is inmiddels bij ons aangekomen en vriendelijk geeft die mijn nichten eerst een hand. De jongen naast hem volgt zijn voorbeeld. Pas als die voor me staat, kijk ik op. Meteen weer die ogen. Ik glimlach vriendelijk, en steek mijn hand uit. Hij pakt hem vast knijpt er even in en dan trekt die mij naar zich toe. 
"Dag schoonheid van me.." Ik slik bij het horen van zijn stem en voor ik het weet, heeft die al een kus op mijn wang geplaatst. Met een rood hoofd kijk ik hem aan. 
"Ik zag dat je weg wilde gaan, je hebt je toch niet bedacht?" Vraagt hij. 
"Nee hoor, ik dacht alleen dat je niet zou komen opdagen." Hij grinnikte.
"Natuurlijk wel, ik hou me altijd aan me afspraken, vooral voor jou." 

Zijn vriend geeft me een hand, en nog blozend van de woorden van Mohammed vraag ik hoe het met hem gaat. Inmiddels hebben we gemerkt dat het Rachid is, zijn vriend die de eerste keer ook met hem was. Hij antwoordt dat het goed gaat, alleen moet hij nu even weg. "Niemand houdt je tegen." Antwoord Yasmina hem dan. Hij draait zich naar haar om. 
"Ja eigenlijk wel, ik heb jou en je andere nichten namelijk nodig." Verbaasd kijken mijn nichten hem aan, maar toch lopen ze hem achterna wanneer die wegloopt. Ik zie meteen al wat ze proberen te doen. Ze3ma ons alleen laten. Ik richt me weer op Mohammed die me de hele tijd alleen maar aankijkt. Ik begin als vanzelf te lopen, langs het strand. Hij loopt naast me en al snel zijn we in een gesprek verwikkeld. 

Genteresseerd vraagt hij naar mijn school, mijn familie, mijn vrienden en vriendinnen en natuurlijk mijn nichten. Ook ik vraag hem dingen maar ik merk algauw dat hij niet echt veel over zijn familie loslaat. Daarom probeer ik verder het onderwerp `familie` te laten voor wat het is. Na een tijdje ben ik moe van het lopen en besluiten we ergens wat te gaan drinken. We zitten aan een tafeltje als zijn telefoon overgaat. Hij drukt hem uit, en kijkt me dan weer vriendelijk aan. 
"Neem maar op hoor, stoor je niet aan mij." Zeg ik gemeend. 
"Nee, maakt niet uit, ik ben nu met jou en niemand mag mij storen als ik van jou aan het genieten ben." Blozend van zijn woorden ontwijk ik zijn blik en kijk naar het water.  
Zijn telefoon gaat weer over, net wanneer die hem wil uitdrukken zeg ik weer dat het echt niet uitmaakt als die opneemt. Hij kijkt me bedenkelijk aan en neemt dan toch op. 

Ik hoor hem Arabisch praten en af en toe wat Nederlandse woorden er door heen. Ik ben niet zo goed in Arabisch en dus versta ik het weinig. 
Ik kom eraan Zo sloot hij zijn telefoongesprek af.
Teleurgesteld kijkt hij me dan aan. Ik zeg snel dat het niet uitmaakt als die weg moet, maar vind het wel vreselijk jammer. Hij staat alvast op en doet zijn jas aan. Ik wacht op een verklaring maar die schijnt niet te komen. Hij plant snel een kus op mijn wang en kijkt me dan liefdevol aan. 
"Dank je wel voor deze kans en voor deze mooie dag die ik samen met je heb doorgebracht. Wil je tegen Rachid zeggen dat ik dringend weg moest? Ik knik en hij gaat verder..
Ik bel je vanavond als je het niet erg vind. Ik denk eerder omdat ik je al zal missen als ik zo meteen de trein in stap." Verlegen sla ik mijn ogen neer. Hij tilt dan mijn hoofd op, en kijkt me diep in mijn ogen aan. Ik verdrink in zijn ogen en langzaam sluit ik ze. Hij kust me liefdevol op mijn lippen en verdwijnt dan. 

Nagenietend, met een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht doe ik mijn jas aan, en betaal snel. Ik moet er wel om lachen, hij had zo een haast dat die amper had betaald, maar aan de andere kant vind ik het erg jammer dat die weg is gegaan. Ik loop weer het strand op, op zoek naar mijn nichten. Ik zie ze vlakbij het water zitten samen met Rachid. Hij heeft ze blijkbaar een verhaal vertelt waardoor ze helemaal in een deuk liggen. Ik loop op ze af en algauw staan ze op als ze me aan zien komen. Rachid vraagt waar zijn vriend is. 
"Wat heb je met hem gedaan?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik hem aan. 
"Hij werd gebeld en moest helaas snel weg, dat moest ik even doorgeven. Rachid veegt het zand van zijn kleren en zegt vriendelijk dat die er ook vandoor moet gaan. Hij bedankt mijn nichten voor de leuke dag en geeft mij nog een knipoog daarna is die weg. Meteen beginnen ze met vragen stellen, maar ik stel voor om de bus naar huis te pakken zodat ik ze dan kan vertellen hoe het is gegaan. 

Zo gezegd zo gedaan. In de bus vertelde ik ze het hele verhaal. Nieuwsgierig hebben ze me de hele tijd aangekeken, en vragen gesteld. Ook vertellen ze me dat Rachid een lieve jongen is, en dat die goede gezelschap is. Helaas voor hun is die bezet. Ik pest Salima met het feit dat ze die dag in de Mac haar kans moest grijpen. De hele weg naar huis waren we aan het lachen, maar ik kon maar aan 1 ding denken, aan 1 persoon eigenlijk. Ik was verliefd dat wist ik nu zeker. Ik zat continue op me telefoon te kijken in de hoop dat die me heeft gebeld. Maar geen resultaat helaas. Bij een hoekje gaat ieder zijn eigen weg. In gedachten verzonken ga ik naar huis... Hopend dat die me die avond nog belt..... *

----------


## Casouiia

Leuk...alleen jammer datr hij weg moest  :jammer:  

Be3da ga snel verder....en die katim die kan me de pot op dus...
daar trekken we ons al niks meer van aan  :hihi:  

Boesa Miriam

----------


## katim110

lol

----------


## Casouiia

waarom doe jij zo??

----------


## miss_remix

gaat U verder :knipoog:

----------


## Casouiia

ja ga verderrrrr

pleas  :blozen:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames,

Ik ben bezig met een vervolg maar probeer hem zo lang mogelijk te maken dus nog even geduld. Misschien plaats ik hem nog vanavond anders tot morgen...

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## Batata24

ga je wel gauw verder please

----------


## miss_remix

:slaap:  n0g steeds geen verv0lg?

----------


## Casouiia

Nog steeds niks  :traan2:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Sorry meiden dat ik mijn belofte niet ben nagekomen maar het vervolg is nu bijna af, dus ik hoop dat er niks meer tussen komt en dat die dus zo verschijnt...

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Diezelfde avond.. 

"Wat kijk je constant op je telefoon, verwacht je soms een telefoontje?" Ik draaide me naar hem om.
"Gaat je niks aan!" Beet ik mijn broertje vervolgens toe.
"Ja dus, alleen die persoon belt je maar niet, ach wat zielig voor je.." Gerriteerd keek ik hem aan.
"Ik zweer het je Fatih, nog 1 woord uit jou mond en ik ga slaan." De woorden leken impact op hem te hebben omdat hij meteen opstond en aan de andere kant van de kamer ging zitten. Mijn moeder had ons de hele tijd raar aangekeken. Doelloos pakte ik de bediening om te kijken of er wat te zien was op tv. Ik kwam een kanaal tegen waar voetbal te zien was. Meteen sprong mijn broertje op. 
"Alstublieft doe terug, ik heb die wedstrijd gemist." Vroeg hij met een pruillipje.
"Ehh nee dus, ik zit nu te kijken dus ga maar weer zitten." Hij zuchtte en haalde toen zijn neus op.
"Okeej wat jij wilt. Maar dan ga ik wel naar jou kamer. Hij liep al naar de deur toe.
"Fatih!!! 1 stap in mijn kamer en je gaat zien." Hij leek me niet te horen en ik hoorde al voetstappen op de trap, boos ging ik hem achterna, mijn moeder hoorde ik nog wat dingen mompelen. Midden op de trap was hij stil blijven staan. Toen hij me zag ging hij weer naar beneden. Ik gaf hem nog een duwtje en snel sprintte ik de trap op naar mijn kamer. Ik zette daar weer de tv aan maar zoals gewoonlijk was er niks te zien. Ik hoorde mijn mobiel overgaan. Snel pakte ik op: 
"Ha..ha.. Hallo..." Stamelde ik 
"Hey met mij, sorry dat het zo lang duurde maar er was wat tussengekomen." Zijn stem deed de vlinders in mijn buik weer opwekken. 
"Ehm dat maakt niet uit, hoe is het met je?" Vroeg ik vervolgens. 
"Ja het gaat goed, alleen mis ik jou zo erg, ik wou dat je bij me was." Zijn woorden zorgde ervoor dat ik stil werd. Maar al snel probeerde ik de stilte te verbreken.
"Waarom moest je zo snel weg, het was net zo gezellig." Ik zuchtte. 
"Ja mijn moeder belde mij, ik zou nog boodschappen doen enzo, en ze was een beetje boos omdat ik niet had gezegd dat ik weg was." 
"Okeej" Antwoordde ik kort. Ik wilde er niet verder naar vragen, het ging er toch om dat ik hem nu weer sprak, toch?


Algauw waren we in een gesprek verwikkeld. Het ging over de dagelijkse dingen, ook werd hij losser wat betreft familie. Hij vertelde dat hij een broer had die hij al maanden niet had gezien omdat die in de gevangenis zat, zijn ouders hebben het contact verbroken, en ook hij ging niet meer bij zijn broer langs omdat zijn ouders dat van hem hadden gevraagd. Hij vertelde over waar zijn wortels lagen. Over het arabier zijn, en over hoe erg hij het vond om daardoor bijna altijd geweigerd te worden door berbers. Wat ik overigens nooit zelf andersom heb meegemaakt maar ik was een berberse. Ik heb er nooit moeite mee gehad, ik had er zelfs nooit bij stil gestaan. We waren toch allemaal Marokkanen, genoeg discriminatie buiten dat, waarom dan ook nog binnen eigen volk?

Verder vertelde hij over zijn vrienden, over zijn zussen en over zijn werk. Hij wilde meteen bij het eerste gesprek dat ik zijn familie zou ontmoeten. Ook ik vertelde over mijn familie en mijn 4 neefjes en nichtjes, waar ik een gelukkige tante van was. Ik vertelde over mijn vrienden, mijn werk en school. 

Kortom: We leerde elkaar steeds beter en beter kennen. Ik was blij dat ik hem een kans had gegeven, hij was de jongen waar ik altijd op had gewacht. We zagen elkaar minstens 1 keer per week en verder zaten we de hele dag bijna aan de telefoon. Mijn nichten zag ik steeds minder helaas. Als het niet met hem was, dan was ik of bezig met mijn school of mijn werk. Hij hielp me zoveel mogelijk met alles, voornamelijk dan met school. We waren een echte stel. Zijn voorstel om zijn ouders te ontmoeten werd na een paar weken een feit. Zijn familie mocht me gelukkig meteen. Alhoewel zijn moeder zich toch wat afstandelijk tegen me gedroeg, toch stond ik daar niet bij stil. 
Ik leerde zijn zussen kennen, we gingen samen stappen en deden de leukste dingen samen. Ik was zo gelukkig met hem en ik wilde hem nooit meer kwijt. 

Mijn moeder had meteen in de gaten dat er iemand was, moederinstinct denk ik, maar ze durfde er niks over te zeggen. Ik wilde het niet verbergen maar durfde het haar ook niet te vertellen dus liet ik het maar zo. De rest van de familie was het niet opgevallen wel vonden ze dat ik teveel aan de telefoon zat maar verdedigde mezelf door te zeggen dat het een vriendin was, mijn nichten of iemand van werk. 

Liegen tegen me ouders was na een tijdje een dagelijkse bezigheid geworden, veel dacht ik er niet bij na. Ik loog wanneer ik een afspraak met hem had of wanneer ik hem aan de lijn had. Ik leefde alleen maar voor hem, ik wilde een toekomst alleen met hem. Hij zei me steeds dat hij wilde dat ik de moeder van zijn kinderen zou worden. Ik was dolgelukkig maar wist niet waar ik werkelijk mee bezig was. Ik was verliefd en zoals ze zeggen, liefde maakt blind. 

Na een paar weken kwam meteen het onderwerp `trouwen` naar boven. Hij was bang dat mijn familie hem zou weigeren doordat hij een arabier was maar ik stelde hem gerust, zo waren mijn ouders niet. We besloten na de zomer te gaan verloven. We konden niet wachten tot het zover was, ik hield mijn nichten af en toe op de hoogte door ze even snel te bellen of te sms-en. Ik had niet in de gaten dat ik ze in de steek had gelaten voor hem. Gelukkig zijn ze altijd achter me blijven staan hoe erg ik ze ook heb laten vallen. Als mijn moeder hen belde of ik bij ze was, logen ze voor me omdat ze niet wilde dat ik in de problemen kwam. 

Tarik had ik sinds die ene avond niet meer gesproken of gezien, zelfs Halima had ik niet gezien of gesproken, ik ging niet meer bij haar langs omdat ik geen problemen wilde, ze vroeg vaak naar me en soms belde ze me, maar ik wimpelde haar af door te zeggen dat ik het te druk had. Tarik had mijn nichten duidelijk gemaakt dat ik niet meer welkom was als hij thuis was. Zijn vrouw wilde hij er niet bij betrekken, dus hij had me eigenlijk niet verboden om haar te zien. Van de een op andere dag was ik veranderd. Ik leidde niet meer het leventje dat ik eerste had maar was continue elke seconde van de dag bezig met Mohammed. Ik ging slapen met hem in mijn gedachten en werd wakker met hem in mijn gedachtes.... Ik was veranderd dat kon je zeker zeggen.... 

Inmiddels waren er drie maanden verstreken. Over een week zou ik naar Marokko gaan, we zouden uitgebreid afscheid nemen aangezien hij niet op vakantie ging. Voor het eerst in mijn leven wilde ik niet naar Marokko. Ik wilde hem hier niet achterlaten. Ik wilde hem niet 6 weken gaan missen maar ik kon niet anders....   *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 6  

De dag van het afscheid..  

"Lieverd, kijk me eens aan." Snikkend hef ik mijn hoofd naar hem op. 
"We gaan elkaar elke dag bellen en bovendien zijn die weken voor je het weet voorbij en dan zul je weer veilig in mijn armen zijn." Hij kust mijn tranen weg, en kijkt me dan liefdevol aan. 
"Ik beloof je iedere dag te spreken, zolang jij me beloofd van je vakantie te genieten." Ik laat mijn hoofd op zijn borst rusten waarna hij verder gaat. 
"Geniet van je familie om je heen, en van de zon, zee en strand. Ik vergeef het je niet als je dat niet doet. Ik wil mijn aanstaande bruidje bruin en stralend weer terugzien." Er verschijnt een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik doe mijn ogen dicht om te genieten van ons laatste moment. Ik luister naar zijn ademhaling, snuif zijn parfumgeur nog een keer op en laat me diep wegzakken in zijn sterke armen. Even wordt er helemaal niks gezegd. Allebei diep in gedachten verzonken genieten we hiervan. Na een tijdje maak ik me rustig los uit zijn armen en sta ik op. Ook hij staat op en samen vegen we het zand van ons kleren. 

Hand in hand lopen we het strand af, richting de parkeerplaats. Bij zijn auto aangekomen opent hij de deur en laat me instappen. Ook hij stapt aan de andere kant in. Voordat hij de auto start kijkt hij me aan. 
"Ga je nog lachen vandaag of blijf je de hele tijd zo verdrietig kijken." Snel schenk ik hem een glimlach, en kijk dan naar buiten. Hij start de auto en rijdt weg. Onderweg wordt er helemaal niks gezegd. Allebei zijn we in gedachten verzonken. Alleen onze handen zijn in elkaar verstrengeld bang om elkaar los te laten. Bij de tramhalte vlakbij mijn huis, stopt hij en zet die de motor uit. Ik draai me naar hem om en kijk hem even aan. 
"Ik ga denk ik maar snel, ik moet me spullen nog inpakken." Zeg ik uiteindelijk met moeite.
"Wanneer gaan jullie precies?" Vraagt hij dan. 
"We vertrekken vannacht, InsaAllah." Antwoord ik snel. 
"Insaallah, Ik bel je vanavond okeej lieverd?" Ik knik terwijl ik naar buiten kijken.
"Dat is goed." Ik maak me hand los uit de zijne en draai me om, om het portier te openen. Hij pakt me dan bij me arm vast en trekt me terug. Hij omvat mijn gezicht met zijn handen en trekt me rustig naar zich toe. Hij beroerd even mijn lippen en genietend van zijn lippen op de mijne knijp ik mijn ogen dicht. Daarna maak ik me los en omhels hem nog even. 
"Ik hou van je Fatiha" Ik huiver bij het horen van zijn woorden.
"Ik ook van jou." Ik voel hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormen. Ik maak me los uit zijn omhelzing en snel stap ik dan uit. Zonder om te kijken loop ik verdrietig naar huis. Ik hoor hem nog toeteren maar draai me niet meer om. 

Thuis aangekomen ga ik regelrecht naar mijn kamer. Ik zet muziek aan en begin meteen met inpakken. De tranen lopen over mijn wangen, maar als ik gestommel hoor op de trap veeg ik snel mijn tranen weg. Niet snel later hoor ik geklop op mijn kamerdeur. Voordat ik wat kan zeggen vliegt de deur al open en staat me broertje voor me neus. 
"Lieve zus van me, ik heb geen beltegoed en ik moet mijn chickie bellen, je weet wel afscheid nemen, je weet, dus... " Ik zuchtte en schudde vervolgens met mijn hoofd.
Nee." Voordat hij mij de eigenlijke vraag kon stellen had ik al geweigerd.. Dit keer probeert die me ook niet over te halen. Hij had het waarschijnlijk aan rode ogen gemerkt, en wilde dus ook al weglopen wanneer hij zich weer naar me omdraait.
"Oh trouwens, Mam zei dat je zo bij Halima moest langsgaan, je weet wel al dat eten geven dat we hier toch achterlaten en aangezien zij niet op vakantie gaat... " Ik knikte en zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer.
Ja is goed Fatih, ik kom zo, ga alvast maar naar beneden." Zonder nog meer te zeggen verdween hij.

Na een uurtje heb ik alles ingepakt. Bij de deur zet ik mijn koffer en kleine spulletjes neer. Mijn pyjama heb ik al aan en zo loop ik naar beneden. Mijn vader is druk aan de lijn met mijn oom, om goed af te spreken wanneer we gaan en waar we verzamelen. Ben ontzettend blij dat mijn nichten meegaan. Misschien wordt het toch wel een toffe zomer. Een zomer net als elke zomer met elkaar. Gewoon om niet te vergeten. Tenzij ze me haten, denk ik als ik de keuken binnenloop. Mijn moeder is druk bezig met allerlei eten. 
"Lieve dochter van me, ga je zo even naar Halima, anders moet ik al dat eten weggooien is toch zonde." Ik snoep wat van de Marokkaanse koekjes die op het aanrecht stonden.
"Mama maak je nou geen zorgen we zien het allemaal wel. Ik heb namelijk geen zin om naar Halima te gaan." Ik ben bang voor haar reactie, maar ik wilde echt niet naar Halima. Me moeder wil wat zeggen maar dan worden we onderbroken door de deurbel. Saved by the bell. Snel loop ik naar de deur en zwaai hem open. Ik zie me drie nichten met allemaal zakken voor me staan en met een grote glimlach op ieder gezicht. Verbaasd kijk ik ze aan. 
"Ewa ga aan de kant ah moesjoem." Roept Amira dan. Zonder wat te zeggen stap ik opzij. Ze lopen rechtdoor naar de keuken, vriendelijk groette ze me moeder en alsof ze thuis zijn pakken ze allerlei servies. Ik blijf ze verstomd aankijken. En als ze de trap op lopen doe ik pas de voordeur dicht, stil volg ik ze naar mijn kamer. 

Ze beginnen de zakken te openen en allerlei eten en drank komt tevoorschijn. 
"Wat heeft dit te betekenen?" Vraag ik uiteindelijk. 
"Ben je onze traditie vergeten moesjoem? Dit doen we toch altijd de avond voordat we vertrekken, zodat we plannen kunnen maken voor de zomer." Lachend kijk ik ze aan. Ik ben erg blij dat ze er zijn. Ik realiseer me dan wat ik bijna kwijt ben geraakt, hoe kon ik ze zo in de steek laten en ze hebben er niet eens wat over gezegd. Ze hadden me gewoon mijn gang laten gaan, alsof ze zeker wisten dat ik me ooit wel zou realiseren waar ik mee bezig was. Met vreselijke spijt, begin ik ze te kussen en te omhelzen en mijn excuses aan te bieden. Zo lief dat ze zijn zeggen ze dat het niet uitmaakt en dat we snel moeten beginnen met eten en plannen maken. 

Al snel is het weer als voorheen, ik realiseer me keer op keer hoe veel ik ze gemist heb, we praten over de dagelijkse dingen over onze zomerkleding die we zonder elkaar hebben ingeslagen en over de vele dingen die we gaan meemaken in Marokko. Ik beloof mezelf dat mijn familie weer op de eerste plaats moet komen. Als we het over een bruiloft hebben die we in Marokko gaan meemaken hoor ik mijn telefoon overgaan. Ik weet dat het Mo is en daarom neem ik niet op. Het afscheid van vanmiddag was al moeilijk genoeg, ik besluit pas contact op te nemen wanneer ik veilig en wel in Marokko ben. De hele avond hebben we gelachen en plezier gehad door herinneringen op te halen. Die avond probeerde ik niet aan Mohammed te denken. Voorzover dat lukte... *

----------


## Casouiia

:verliefd:  Met de dag wordt ik steeds verliefder op je verhaal  :verliefd: 

echte moooooiiiiiiiiiiii......Thnx voor je vervolg en ga snel verderrrrrrr

Boesa Casouiia  :lekpuh:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Bollie_ 
_Is echt een sjiek verhaal.....en dan ook ZO MOOOOOOOOOI geschreven, dat kom je hier niet zovaak tegen_ 
_Je verhaal is gewoonweg BANGELIJK_ 
_Echt wel eh_ 
_Hopelyk ga je gauw verder, incha'Allah_ 


_BuBaaai_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 7  

"Waar gaan jullie heen?" Vraagt mijn broer genteresseerd. 
"Naar de toilet, wil je soms mee?" Antwoord ik gerriteerd. 
"Jullie zijn de stop hiervoor nog geweest.." Verward keek hij ons aan.
"Dus...??" Hij schenkt ons dan een vage blik en draait zich om, om verder te gaan met eten. Als zwervers lopen we verder naar de toiletten, ik , mijn drie nichten en diens zusjes. We zagen er niet uit. We gaapte aan 1 stuk door alsof we niet hadden geslapen. Wat we alleen maar hadden gedaan. We waren al een dagje onderweg en het werd eens tijd dat we stopte om uitgebreid te eten en bij te komen. We zouden hier ook blijven overnachten, zodat we morgen weer verder konden rijden. 
"Hij is echt nieuwsgierig.." Vertel ik de meiden..
"Ja wollah, hij let constant op ons. Heeft die niks te doen ofso?" Ik haal mijn schouders op.
"Blijkbaar niet." Antwoord ik dan. 

In de toiletten, schrikken we als we in de spiegel kijken. 
"Echte zombies zijn we." Roept Amira, waarop Salima sarcastisch op reageert.
"Spreek voor je zelf." En dat terwijl ze zelf haar haar probeert te redden die vol zat met klitten. We schieten dan allemaal in de lach. 
"Ewa lady`s gaan we onszelf fiksen of laten we het zo en blijven we mensen afschrikken. Afwachtend staar ik ze aan.
"Laten we het laatste doen." Zegt Yasmina tenslotte. 
We gaan er toch weer niet uitzien als we dadelijk in Spanje aankomen, dus waarvoor de moeite." We knikken bevestigend naar elkaar, proberen nog wat recht te zetten en vertrekken dan weer naar de auto`s. 

Onze broers en broertjes kijken ons scheef aan. 
"Jullie zien er nog steeds niet uit" Quasi boos kijk ik Fatih aan.
"Choukran Fatih, dames ik zie jullie zo." Ieder gaat terug naar hun auto om onze geld en spullen te pakken voor die nacht. Want van slapen zou weinig komen. Wij sliepen namelijk in de auto onderweg zodat we s`nachts op de parkeerplaatsen of restaurants zouden rondzwerven. Misschien vonden we een leuk plaatsje om bij elkaar te kruipen en gezellig te kletsen en anders gingen we mensen irriteren dat was ook leuk natuurlijk. Ik stopte wat zakken chips en drinken in een tas en voegde me bij me broers en neven, niet veel later stonden mijn nichten er ook. Mijn vader lag al op de voorbank, ook mijn moeder was bezig met haar plaatsje. Ik liep naar mijn schoonzussen, de kleintjes waren ook in slaap gevallen en na een tijdje lagen mijn oudste broers ook al in hun slaapzakken. 

Niet veel later zaten we dus met z`n allen in een restaurantje. Als schooiers deelde de meiden en ik een kop tomatensoep. De zakken chips en snoep lagen al open. We hadden het over het kikkerlandje dat we totaal niet gingen missen. Behalve onze serie As The World Turns dan. Mohammed flitste door mijn gedachtes maar ik wilde niet aan hem denken. Wilde namelijk niet in huilen uitbarsten. Fatih, mijn broertje, zat met het broertje van Salima, Yassine, te stoeien omdat die op een massagestoel zat. Niet dat die masseerde, want ze hadden geen geld om erin te doen, maar gewoon omdat die zo lekker zat. Volgens het personeel vielen ze dus andere klanten lastig, er was geen enkele klant in het restaurant te bekennen maar goed. We moesten dus weg. Hun in het Marokkaans uitscheldend liepen we het restaurant uit. 

Het was nogal frisjes en na lang discussiren gingen Yasmina en Amira terug naar hun auto om dekens te pakken. Maar die domme idioten kwamen terug met 1 deken waardoor er een discussie begon over wie hem kreeg. Mijn broer had als excuus dat die alleen een t-shirt aanhad. Terwijl de broer van Salima als excuus had dat die zielig was en dus die deken verdiende. We belanden op een kleine grasveldje waar twee banken en een tafel in het midden stonden. We gingen allemaal zitten en kropen dicht bij elkaar, zodat we warm bleven. Salima onze grote verhalenverteller begon te vertellen over een enge film die ze had gezien.. The Blair Witch Project.... Na een paar minuten schreeuwde we al aan 1 stuk door. De plek waar we zaten was ook helemaal perfect aangezien achter ons een bos was. Het was donker, en erg stil. Behalve ons kon je niemand horen. De perfecte plek dus om dit verhaal te vertellen.... 




Hoofdstuk 8  

In de boot...  

"Ah mongool, ga daar weg, daar zien ze je nog." Roep ik stampvoetend naar Yasmina. Ze zuchtte en kwam vervolgens bij ons schuilen. Salima, Amira, Yasmina en ik probeerde te schuilen op het dek, zodat de zusjes van Yasmina en Amira ons niet zouden zien. We hadden nu namelijk even geen zin in hen. Toen we zeker wisten dat ze weg waren, keken we over de reling naar beneden, we maakte foto`s en filmde elkaar. Na een tijdje verschenen de dolfijnen, dat was waar we op wachtte, we probeerde foto`s te maken van ze maar ze doken snel weer weg. Ik lachte me kapot om Yasmina die haar rok recht probeerde te houden. De wind deed hem namelijk steeds omhoog waardoor je een beetje teveel te zien kreeg. 
"Lach me maar uit ah heks." Ik schaterde het inderdaad uit van het lachen.
"Ja, had je maar een broek aan moeten doen net als ons. We hadden het je gezegd, maar nee! Yasmina wil haar rok showen, ewa , dan krijg je dit!" We begonnen haar weer uit te lachen. 
"Ewa, ik heb be3da sjans van een hele leuk jongen." We stopte met lachen en alert maar ook nieuwsgierig keken we om ons heen. Iets verderop stond een jongen aan de telefoon. Hij keek ons even aan, glimlachte en richtte zich toen weer op het water. 
"Hij kijkt naar mij." Zei Salima. Nu proestte we het al helemaal uit van het lachen.. Dit zou een top zomer worden!!


Hoofdstuk 9  

In Tanger aangekomen.. 

Met z`n vieren naast elkaar, snoven we als verslaafde de geur op. 
"Hmmm heerlijk, Marokkooooo !!! " Tegelijkertijd pakte we onze horloges om de tijd te veranderen. We begonnen te lachen om onze domme acties. 
"Wollah we zien er niet uit. Zodra we bij jullie thuis aankomen, meteen naar binnen rennen, niemand mag en kan ons zien." Zei ik tegen Yasmina. 
"Wollah, je hebt gelijk, we gaan meteen rennen." We knikten naar elkaar. 

We waren in Tanger, nog steeds stonden we bij de haven. Hier in Tanger zouden we twee dagen doorbrengen, in het huis van Yasmina en Amira, daarna zouden we met z`n allen weer richting Al hoceima vertrekken, waar we ook allemaal een huisje hadden. In de boot kregen we de kans niet om ons om te kleden. Dat was namelijk de afspraak maar zoals gewoonlijk teveel ogen op ons gericht. Ze zullen wel denken, en daarom zaten we nu bij de haven afspraken te maken over hoe we het best, en het snelst in het huis zouden komen. 
Even later stapte we weer allemaal in en gingen we op weg naar huis. Met grote ogen keek ik naar buiten. De mensen, de sfeer, het kwam helemaal terug. Ik kon niet wachten tot ik op het strand lag, de stad zou verkennen, gewoon Marokko proeven, wat had ik dit gemist. Dit werd een topvakantie ik wist het zeker, en mijn zomer begon hier in Tanger!

Bij het huis aangekomen parkeerde de 3 auto`s achter elkaar. Onze broers en schoonzussen waren meteen doorgereden naar Al Hoceima. Het liefst was ik daar nu eigenlijk ook in mijn eigen kamer maar ik moest nog twee dagen wachten. Iedereen stapte uit, behalve wij de meiden. We deden alsof we nog spullen moesten pakken. Toen mijn vader zich aan mij irriteerde omdat het te lang duurde, zag ik dat mijn oom de deur al had opengaan. Als een gek sprong ik uit de auto en sprintte ik naar binnen. Ik rende de trap op naar de kamer van Yasmina en Amira en wachtte tot de andere meiden kwamen. Na een tijdje hoorde ik ze rennend de trap op komen. In de kamer deden ze de deur op slot. We proestte het uit van het lachen toen we onze broers hoorde roepen, om de dingen die we deze dagen nodig hebben uit te laden. 
"Ajemaa gelukkig we hebben het gehaald." Zei Yasmina opgelucht. 
"Ja inderdaad was zo voorschut. Maar meiden, we moeten snel gaan douchen en omkleden, zodat we dan andere dingen kunnen doen.

Zo gezegd zo gedaan, even later zaten we aan tafel wat te eten. We besloten die avond niks te doen, en pas de volgende dag de stad in zouden gaan. Die avond bleven we met onze moeders kletsen over wat we allemaal zouden meemaken hier. Verder waren onze nichten uit Marokko er, die hadden het huis schoongehouden. Ze waren gezellig blijven napraten. Gelukkig was er verder geen bezoek, daar hadden we ook geen behoefte aan. Terwijl onze moeders ons uitlachte om onze rare acties zoals altijd, gingen mijn gedachtes automatisch naar Mohammed. Wat zou hij nu aan het doen zijn? Zou hij me al vergeten zijn? Zou hij misschien ongerust zijn? Allemaal vragen die in me hoofd spookte maar waar ik zelf geen antwoord op kon geven. Ik zuchtte en stond op. 

In de kamer van de meiden gingen ik liggen op bed. Ik dacht terug aan onze eerste ontmoeting, er verscheen een glimlach op mijn gezicht. 
"Waar in dromenland ben je?" Ik keek op naar Salima die in de deuropening stond. 
"Nergens, je weet toch." Antwoordde ik droog. 
"Weet je Faat, je hebt het de afgelopen tijd met ons helemaal niet over hem gehad. Je hebt niet eens met hem door de telefoon gesproken. Is het soms uit?" Vroeg ze twijfelend. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Nee natuurlijk is het niet uit. Ik heb gewoon nog geen tijd gehad hem te bellen, of aan hem te denken." Zuchtend stond ik op en keek uit het raam naar buiten. 
"Salima, ik mis hem." Ze kwam bij me staan.
"Lieverd, daar heb je alle recht toe, natuurlijk ga je hem missen, en al helemaal als je een gesprek met hem steeds uitstelt, weet je wat, pak je tas dan gaan we hem nu bellen." Met grote ogen draaide ik me naar haar om. 
"Dit meen je toch niet." Ze haalde haar schouders op. "Waarom niet. Jallah we gaan hem bellen dan kun je vandaag be3da rustig slapen." Zonder er verder over na te denken pakte ik mijn tas en liepen we sluipend naar de trappen. Salima had een boodschap achtergelaten achter de deur van onze slaapkamer. We hadden daar een schrijfblok geplakt, zodat we daar altijd onze boodschap konden doorgeven, ook wanneer we elkaar bijv. waren misgelopen. 

In de straten van Tanger keek ik genietend om me heen. Ik kon er niet genoeg van krijgen. Bij een Teleboutiq aangekomen, ging Salima even geld wisselen. Ik bedacht me dat ik niet wist wat ik moest zeggen. 
"Salima, wat moet ik tegen hem zeggen??" Vroeg ik haar toen ze terug was. 
"Doe normaal Faat, vraag hoe het met hem gaat, met zijn familie enzo, en stop met jezelf de schuld geven dat je hem daar hebt achtergelaten. Jij gaat gewoon van je vakantie genieten, en gaat weer over 6 weken terug naar hem en er zal niks veranderen. Punt. Maak je geen zorgen, ik begrijp dat je hem gaat missen, en hij zal je ongetwijfeld nog meer missen, maar hou nou op met jezelf verwijten maken. Jij kan er toch ook niks aan doen, dat hij daar zit." Met een grote glimlach keek ik haar aan. Ik gaf haar een kus. 
"Je bent een schat." Snel liep ik de telefooncel in, om hem te bellen. 

Na een paar keer overgaan neemt hij eindelijk op. 
"Met Mohammed" Ik vond het fijn zijn stem te horen.
"Lieverd, met mij." Ik verwachtte al een uitbarsting.
"Schatje !!! Ik heb je zo gemist, waarom heb je me niet eerder gebeld? Is alles wel goed met je?" Ik lachte om de vragen die hij op me afvuurde
"Lieverd, sorry, had geen tijd, en ja met mij gaat alles goed, hoe is het met jou?" Hij klonk zwakjes.
"Ja ben een beetje ziekjes, ik mis je zo, wou nu al dat je bij me was. Maar ben je wel veilig aangekomen?" Ik begon me zorgen te maken.
"Ja ik ben alhamdullilah veilig aangekomen, we zitten nu in Tanger, dinsdag gaan we naar Alhoceima, ik mis je ook zo erg en beterschap lieverd, het is toch niks ernstigs??" Hij wuifde het weg.
"Nee, gewoon een beetje hoofdpijn, komt misschien omdat ik je zo erg mis." Ik zuchtte omdat ik het gemis voelde.
"Aah lieverd, ik jou ook. Hoe is het met de rest van de familie?"
"Ja gaat goed, me zussen missen je ook. Zij vertrekken volgende week, gaan eerst naar onze huis in Casa en dan komen ze je trouwens bezoeken als het kan." Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht.
"Aah wat leuk, ja natuurlijk zijn ze welkom bij me. Zodra ze in Al Hoceima zijn moeten ze me mailen of bellen als ik dan een nummer heb." Ik kon niet wachten tot ik ze zou zien.
"Dat is goed, ik zal het doorgeven, lieverd neem snel een Marokkaans nummer zodat ik je kan bereiken, ik wil er zeker van zijn dat alles met me schatje goed is en dat ze geniet." Ik voelde de kriebels in mijn onderbuik.
"Aah lieverd, maak je geen zorgen om mij, ik ga zeker lekker genieten, en je bent veilig bij me in mijn gedachtes. Maar ik geef je zo snel mogelijk mijn Marokkaans nummer, ik moet nu gaan hangen lieverd. Ik ga je missen, en ik bel je snel weer goed?" Ik wilde helemaal niet hangen maar ik moest wel.
"Is goed, lieverd kijk uit met die gozers daar, maak ze duidelijk dat je van mij bent." Ik moest lachen om zijn opmerking.
"Haha gekkerd, ik heb me bodyguards altijd bij me dus maak je geen zorgen." Hij haalde opgelucht adem.
"Okeej doe maar de groeten aan je nichten/bodyguards en zorg goed voor elkaar. Fatiha ik hou van je...." Ik slikte even.
"Ik ook van jou..."
De verbinding werd verbroken. Teleurgesteld legde ik de hoorn op de haak, maar met een glimlach op mijn gezicht liep ik uit de telefooncel, toch blij dat ik hem had gesproken, dat ik zijn stem weer had gehoord. 
Buiten stond Salima op me te wachten. Toen ze me zag lachen verscheen er ook meteen bij haar een grote glimlach...
"Ik zei het je toch, je voelt je nu toch goed." Ik lachte haar toe.
"Ja wollah, je bent een schat dat je me hiernaartoe hebt gebracht, ben eindelijk gerust gesteld." Antwoordde ik. 
"Goed zo, nu gaan we snel naar huis want ik zag me broer hier net lopen, en het is nogal laat." Zonder er verder over na te denken, begonnen we lachend naar huis te rennen....
Die nacht viel ik als een blok in slaap, door de gedachtes aan Mohammed vergat ik hoe misselijk ik nog was door de lange reis en al helemaal door de bootreis.. *

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey SjoekePoeke_ 
_Thx voor je Mooie - Lange - Goed geschrevende.....Vervolg_  :engel:  
_Incha'Alalh, horen we nog wat van je_ 
_Je hebt alvast een fan erby_ 

_Dikke Zoentjes_ 

_BuBaaI_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dank je wel, erg leuk dat ik er weer een fan bij heb.
Ik denk dat ik nu even ga proberen verder te typen. Ik hoop dus dat die er dus zo straks staat en anders is er wat tussengekomen.
In ieder geval, lees en geniet als die er straks staat...

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 10  

In Alhoceima... 

"Fatih !!! hou op, wollah ik maak je af!" Hij legt de slang op de grond en rent de trap op naar zijn kamer. Gerriteerd kijk ik naar me natte kleren. We waren bij aankomst begonnen met schoonmaken, want er was niemand die we in ons huis hadden gelaten, om het schoon te maken. We hadden dus de tuinslang gepakt voor de hoge ramen en nu had Fatih mij helemaal nat gespoten. Ik pakte de slang en ging verder met mijn kamer. 

Toen ik na een uurtje eindelijk klaar was en alle spullen terug had gelegd in mijn kamer, pakte ik de slang en ging ik naar beneden. Buiten stond Fatih met wat buurjongens te praten. Bij de deur stopte ik even en toen ik ongeveer had geschat waar hij stond. Draaide ik de kraan open en sloop naar buiten. Gelukkig stond hij met zijn rug naar me toe. Ik zag wel dat hij zich had omgekleed en er fris uitzag, wat het alleen maar leuker maakte. De buurjongens keken me raar aan en net toen hij zich ook naar me wilde omdraaien had ik hem al natgespoten. Ik draaide me vlug om en rende naar mijn badkamer waar ik mijn spullen al had neergelegd om te gaan douchen. Ik deed de deur op slot. Ik hoorde hem nog helemaal flippen en zweren dat die me tien keer harder zou terugpakken. Ik hoorde ook mijn moeder die hem zei dat het zijn eigen schuld was. Lachend en trots op mezelf zette ik de kraan aan.

Later die avond, liep ik met Salima in de stad. Ik keek me ogen uit en ik realiseerde me hoeveel ik dit had gemist. We bezochte onze standaard winkeltjes waar we de winkeliers groette die we inmiddels goed kende. We waren meteen aan de pitjes en Fanta Lemon geraakt. We maakte een rondje langs Playa en gingen uiteindelijk zitten bij een standaard bankje dat een prachtig uitzicht gaf over de zee. Het was precies zoals de zomer ervoor. We zochten onze namen op die we in het bankje hadden gegraveerd en keken genietend om ons heen. Niks kon mijn zomer verpesten. Ik wist het zeker. 


Zo gingen mijn dagen in Alhoceima.
Ik sliep uit, stond op om heerlijk te ontbijten en vertrok dan met mijn nichten of vriendinnen/buurmeisjes naar het strand. Dan kwamen we thuis, omkleden, eten en dan weer op naar de stad, waar ik niet genoeg van kon krijgen. Als ik terug kwam van de stad, ging ik altijd eerst naar een telefooncel om Mohammed op te bellen als ik hem nog niet had gesproken die dag. Daarna weer terug naar huis waar mijn buurmeisjes en ik op een punt verzamelde om van de buurt te genieten. We hadden een goed uitzicht aangezien we omringt waren door onze huizen die allemaal op een berg stonden. Er was een straat dat altijd onze aandacht trok. We hadden daar andere vrienden gemaakt en zagen allemaal wat er gebeurde. Eens was er een meisje dat om 1 uur s` nachts thuiskwam, en haar broer had haar toen in die straat voor onze neus gepakt. Hij sleurde haar letterlijk aan der haren naar huis. We vonden het wel zielig maar andere kant, kwam ze wel erg laat thuis. 
We bleven meestal tot in de morgen buiten zitten, het was lekker warm en terwijl de rest van onze familie al sliep, genoten wij nog van de interessante gesprekken en discussies die we hadden. Mijn nichten zag ik zo vaak mogelijk maar het maakte het er minder makkelijk op dat we zo ver van elkaar woonde.  


Op een dag zat ik zoals gewoonlijk weer met mijn buurmeisjes/vriendinnen op de stoep. Mijn vader had mij de sleutel gegeven en was gaan slapen, ik was de enige van de familie die nog buiten zat. Onze ogen waren gericht op die interessante straat. Er woonde een jongen waar een buurmeisje van mij op was gevallen. Ook hij liet duidelijk merken dat hij haar leuk vond terwijl zij deed alsof ze hard to get was. Hij zat daar steeds naar haar te kijken en haar aandacht proberend te trekken. Ik moest er alleen maar om lachen. 

Aan de andere kant van de buurt was er een bruiloft gaande. Toen we getoeter hoorde keken we allemaal die richting op, de mensen van onze interessante straat hadden zich na een tijdje ook allemaal daar gevoegd. Er waren zoveel mensen alsof heel Al Hoceima er was , nieuwsgierig kijkend naar de bruid. Wij bleven zitten en konden perfect alles van zo een afstandje zien. Nadat de bruid eindelijk binnen was, gingen de meeste mensen weg, sommige gelukkig omdat ze snoep hadden ingeslagen andere verdrietig omdat ze niks hadden gekregen of gezien. Ik keerde me ook weer om, we hadden een gesprek over de mooie jurk die de bruid aanhad, en wat haar vannacht te wachten stond. Rechts van me, viel me een gedaante op. Ik keek automatisch die interessante straatje in en meteen vielen me die twee grote bruine ogen op. Snel keek ik weer weg, maar kon het niet laten om weer te kijken. Even leek ik te verdrinken in zijn ogen. Ik wist niet wat er gebeurde en kon me ogen niet van hem afhouden. Hij bleef me ook alleen maar constant aankijken. Ik haalde diep adem, knipperde even met mijn ogen en dwong mezelf te concentreren op de meiden om me heen. 

Maar hij leek zijn ogen niet van me af te houden. Ik wist me geen houding aan te geven en omdat ik niet wist wat me overkwam, besloot ik maar op te staan om te gaan slapen. Mijn buurmeisjes probeerde me nog over te halen om te blijven en keken me steeds niet-begrijpend aan. Maar die gedaante wilde maar niet weggaan of in ieder geval zijn ogen van me afhouden. Ik voelde me erg slecht, en begreep niet waar dat gevoel vandaan kwam. 

Niet veel later sloot ik de slaapkamerdeur achter me dicht. Ik deed mijn makkelijke slaapjurkje aan en dook me bed in. Ik bleef nog lang piekeren over de mysterieuze jongen maar viel door de drukte van die dag al snel in slaap.... *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 11  

De volgende morgen..  

Ik werd wakker door zacht getik, en met moeite open ik mijn ogen. Meteen hoor ik dat het druk was in de woonkamer die naast mijn slaapkamer lag. Ik kon niet horen wie het was aangezien ze zo druk door elkaar aan het praten waren. Ik richtte me weer op het getik en realiseerde me dat er steentjes tegen het raam werden gegooid. Ik stond op en opende mijn raam op een kiertje. 
"Hey slaapkop, schiet op we zouden toch naar There Jusef gaan, kleed je snel aan, anders vinden we geen plekje meer op het strand." Slaperig keek ik mijn vriendinnen aan.
"Wejoo jullie zijn echt vroeg ik ben net wakker." Vervolgde ik terwijl ik een gaap onderdrukte.
"Ja dat is te zien ja, maar het is inmiddels bijna 2 uur, dus je hebt wel heel erg veel geslapen." Met grote ogen kijk ze aan wanneer ik de tijd op mijn eigen klok zie. Ze hadden gelijk. "Dames! Wacht op me, ik moet nog van alles doen maar ik ben supersnel dus niet weggaan zonder mij." Voordat ze wat konden zeggen was ik al uit me kamer verdwenen naar de douche. Ik douchte snel, en ging weer terug naar mijn kamer om te bidden. Ik was bijna klaar toen mijn moeder aan de deur verscheen. Ze klopte meerdere malen maar ik kon niks terugzeggen aangezien ik bezig was met bidden. Ik ging verder en mijn moeder pakte de sleutel die ik verstopte in de douche, niemand wist er vanaf behalve mijn moeder en ik. Hij was voor noodgevallen. Toen ze de deur opende was ik net klaar met bidden. Ik glimlachte naar haar en stond op. 

Haar moeilijke gezicht viel me pas op toen ik mijn stranddoek om mijn nek had gelegd. Vragend keek ik haar aan. 
"Mijn lieve dochter, er zijn mensen voor je gekomen. Wil je ze alstublieft vriendelijk komen groeten." Vroeg ze rustig. 
"Oh Mama, nee doe me dit niet aan. Niet nog een keer!" Medelijdend keek ze me aan. Ik zuchtte.
"Mama, wie is het dit keer?" Vroeg ik vervolgens serieus. Toen vertelde mijn moeder over een jongen die me had gezien in de stad en me toen naar huis was gevolgd. Ik dacht na, en toen wist ik het opeens weer. Ik vertelde mijn moeder over de jongen die twee dagen geleden, mij in de stad bleef achtervolgen en me steeds vroeg hoe ik heette en hoe hij me kon bereiken, want hij kon mij niet uit zijn hoofd krijgen. Zonder dat ik het in de gaten heb gekregen is die me dus gevolgd helemaal naar huis. Volgende keer gewoon de taxi pakken Faat, dacht ik.

Mijn moeder keek me afwachtend aan. 
"Weet je, ik wil eerst me kop koffie dan praten we verder. Ik liep naar de keuken met me moeder achter me aan. Ik hoorde zoveel stemmen dat ik me serieus afvroeg wie die gozer allemaal had meegebracht. Alsof mijn moeder mijn gedachtes kon lezen vertelde ze dat hij veel tantes en nichten had meegenomen. Ik schonk een kop koffie in en bedacht me opeens dat ik gewoon weg kon lopen. Het maakte allemaal toch niks uit. Ze konden me niks maken. Ik lachte stiekem naar mijn moeder en zwaaide even toen draaide ik me om en liep ik terug naar mijn kamer. Ik stapte daar in mijn slippertjes, mijn moeder was me toch achterna gekomen en probeerde me weer over te halen om gewoon gedag te zeggen, meer niet. 
"Pffff mama alstublieft niet. Okeej weet je wat, ik ga gewoon zo, ik zeg ze allemaal gedag en dan vertrek ik naar het strand." Me moeder nam me van top tot teen op en hevig schudde ze met haar hoofd. 
"Lieve dochter van me, met die jurk kun je je toch niet vertonen bij hun en al helemaal niet met die stranddoek om je nek." Ik glimlachte gemeen. 
"Oh Jawel mama, dat kan ik wel doen, want ik wil toch niks met ze te maken hebben en bovendien schrikt ze dat af." Me moeder keek me wantrouwig aan. Ze wist maar al te goed dat ik dit zo kon gaan doen. 
"Je vader zit beneden, dat je het even weet, hij zit daar met die jongen zelf en diens vader en andere mannen." Probeerde ze me af te schrikken. Ik nam een slok van me koffie en liep zelfverzekerd naar de woonkamer. Me moeder achter me aan, met haar handen op der hoofd. 

Ik liep de woonkamer in en met een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht groette ik iedereen. Ik kwam langs een paar dames die me arrogant aankeken. Ik lachte nog breder en gaf ze allemaal een hand. De wat oudere vrouwen groette ik met een hoofdkus. Zo onbeleefd was ik dus niet. Die arrogante dames leken hun ogen niet van me af te willen houden. Nieuwsgierig vroeg iedereen of ik de `Fatiha` was die de jongen bedoelde. Ik knikte en voordat ze weer wat konden zeggen ging ik bij de deur staan. Ik zag hoe me moeder zich schuilde in de keuken. Ik draaide me weer om naar iedereen. 
"Smehlie, ik moet er helaas vandoor. Mijn vriendinnen wachten al een tijdje, we zouden samen naar There Jusef gaan." Verbaasd keken ze me allemaal aan. Bij hun rare blikken genoot ik er alleen maar meer van. Voordat ik verder kon gaan met praten werd ik al onderbroken door een van die arrogante dames.
"Hoop niet dat het je verbaasd dat we zo schrikken, maar een vrouw in onze familie gaat niet naar het strand, omdat het er krioelt van gevaarlijke mensen, het is hsoema en bovendien hoort ze thuis te zitten, om het huishouden te doen." Met een nog breder glimlach keek ik haar aan. 
"Het was niet de bedoeling jullie te laten schrikken, maar een vrouw in onze familie laat zich niet zo behandelen. Wil graag verder met je in discussie maar ik moet nu echt weg." Zonder gedag te zeggen draaide ik me om en liep ik nagenietend weer naar mijn kamer. 

Ik dronk snel mijn koffie die inmiddels al koud was geworden, terwijl ik mijn boek zocht die ik op het strand wilde gaan lezen. Mijn moeder volgde me, en stiekem verscheen er een lach op haar gezicht. Toen ik ook begon te lachen keek ze weer zehma serieus en zei ze streng dat mijn vader hier niet blij mee zou zijn. Ik kuste haar op haar wang en vertrok. 

Buiten aangekomen, liep ik met een grote glimlach naar mijn vriendinnen. We liepen snel de helling af terechtkomend op onze favoriete straatje. Ik vertelde in grote lijnen het verhaal en meteen begonnen ze al te lachen. Ze konden niet geloven dat ik zoiets had geflikt. We liepen een grote trap af en net toen ik voor me keek zag ik twee jongens de trap opkomen. De mysterieuze gedaante van de avond daarvoor viel me meteen op. De jongen daarnaast was de jongen die mijn buurmeisje Hanan zo leuk vond. Nu ze zo naast elkaar liepen zag ik dat ze broertjes waren. Ik fluisterde snel dat we meteen zouden doorlopen en geen gezellig gepraat zouden beginnen. Ze knikten naar me en verwaand liepen we langs de jongens. Hanan kon het toch niet laten de jongen te groeten. Ik liep gewoon door, maar ik voelde zijn ogen in mijn rug prikken. Toch draaide ik me niet om, bang om in zijn ogen te verdwalen als de avond daarvoor. 

De hele weg naar het strand hadden we het erover. Al snel vertelde ik ze waarom ik die nacht ervoor zo vroeg ging slapen. Het was hen niet eens opgevallen dat het met die mysterieuze jongen te maken had. Op het strand aangekomen voelde ik me opeens schuldig tegenover Mohammed. Ik begreep het niet helemaal. Ik had die jongen amper gesproken waarom zou ik me schuldig moeten voelen tegenover mijn vriend. Ik deed toch niks. Na een tijdje besloot ik er niet meer aan te denken. Ik wilde me geen zorgen maken om niks. 

Ik lag op mijn stranddoek. De dames waren gaan zwemmen en ik pakte mijn boek om wat te lezen. Ik zat helemaal in het verhaal, toen ik werd gestoord door iemand die in mijn zon stond. Gerriteerd haalde ik mijn boek weg en keek ik recht in de ogen van de mysterieuze jongen...... *

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Zo leuk man_ 
_Thx lieverd, voor de zoveelste mooie vervolg_ 

_See Ya Sweety_

----------


## moemina

[SIZ


E=3]he[/SIZE] he 



he ga je nog verder met je verhaal,hij is zo mooooooooooooiiiiiiiiii.
en je hebt er een fan bij.
ik weet waar je over praat,wat betreft de vakantie,heerluijk al-hoecim dr is geen ander stad dan die stad  :schok: 

nou ik hoop snel op eeen vervolg  :Confused:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo,

Dank jullie voor jullie reacties en ja ik ga zeker verder zodra ik kan.
Moemina kom je ook uit Alhoceima? Zo ja, ga je dit jaar ook op vakantie?
Ik denk dat je net als ik niet kan wachten om weer naar Alhoceima te gaan. Het is echt mijn stadje !!
Nou lady`s tot snel...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## moemina

salem faatje moechoem

ik kom ook uit sidi abid en helaas gaat het dit jaar niet door voor mij vakantie,vorig jaar was ik gegaan.
maar ik hoop wel snel te gaan inshallah michien in het slacht feest,maar goed ik wacht nog op een vervolg en keep the good work  :handbang:  




liefst moemina  :stout:

----------


## ess

heey meid ik heb me speciaal aangemeld om te reageren does ik verwacht wel een mooi,lang,leuk stoekje  :stomp:  okiee  :Smilie: 




kusjeeeee  :maroc:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo dames,

Zo jammer dat je niet gaat, maar met slachtfeest is het toch ook leuk, tenminste volgens mijn zus was dat een geweldige tijd.
Maar goed leuk dat ik er weer een nieuwe fan bij heb en dat ze voor mijn verhaal zich heeft aangemeld echt leuk...
Ik ga snel weer verder, vooral nu ik de zomerkriebels heb...

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## Casouiia

jallah verderrrrrr  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
...Even haper ik naar adem bij het zien van zijn verschijning, mijn gedachtes gaan automatisch naar Mohammed waardoor ik me snel herstel. 
"Je staat in mijn zon." Zeg ik zo normaal mogelijk. 
"Mag ik je gezelschap houden?" Antwoordde hij alsof ik niks had gezegd. Ik doe alsof ik hem niet heb gehoord en richt me weer op mijn boek om verder te gaan met lezen. Hij blijft een tijdje staan en gaat na een tijdje maar naast me zitten. Ik probeer me wederom te concentreren op het verhaal maar het gaat moeilijk door het bijzijn van de gedaante naast mij. Ik voel me ongemakkelijk, ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen, ik krijg bijna een verstikkend gevoel, zo gevaarlijk was hij bij mij in de buurt. 

Vanuit mijn ooghoeken zie ik hoe hij mijn vriendinnen en de rest van de mensen op het strand bestudeerd. Het is een lange tijd stil. Ik vraag me af of hij nog wel weggaat, of ik wat tegen hem moet zeggen, hem moet wegsturen of misschien gewoon een praatje moet maken. Uiteindelijk kom ik op de conclusie dat dit niet kan, tenslotte lopen er bekende rond. Vriendelijk maar zonder hem aan te kijken vraag ik of hij wil weggaan. 
"Zo kijk eens aan, ze praat." Ik til mijn hoofd op en kijk hem serieus aan. Hij kijkt me met een mysterieuze blik in zijn ogen aan. Ik zucht, sla mijn boek dicht en sta op. 
"Nu je hier dan toch bent en niet weg wilt gaan, wil je even op onze spullen letten, ik ga zwemmen." Zonder op zijn antwoord te wachten, loop ik weg. Ik voeg me in het water bij mijn vriendinnen. Wanneer ze me aankijken gebaar ik ze naar onze plek te kijken. nieuwsgierig volgen ze mijn ogen. Ik zie een geniepige glimlach op hun gezicht verschijnen. Meteen haal ik ze uit hun droom. 
"Nee, we hebben niks tegen elkaar gezegd." Ze lachte en keken me vervolgens zielig aan.
"Aah Faat, dat komt wel." Ik schenk Hanan een glimlach en til dan mijn hand op. 
"Ik draag al een ring, ik ben dus al bezet, en ik ben heel gelukkig." Glunderend kijken ze me aan. Ik richt mijn blik weer op de ring om mijn vinger. Mijn cadeau van Mohammed toen we precies drie maanden bij elkaar waren en toevallig was ik in die week jarig. Hij had nog wat andere dingen voor me gekocht, maar die ring en hij was genoeg voor me geweest. Hij was in mijn leven, wat zou ik nog meer willen? Wat miste ik hem toch, ik zucht even en neem dan een heerlijke duik. 

Ik heb hem beloofd te genieten en ik moest ophouden met me zo schuldig voelen. Hij zou het ook niet hebben gewild. Ik genoot van het heerlijke water. Mijn vriendinnen liet ik achter me en zwem een eind weg, maar blijf wel dicht bij het strand. Na een tijdje besluit ik lopend terug te gaan. Ik ga het water uit en loop over het zand. Genietend kijk ik om me heen, naar familie`s die uitgebreid aan het eten zijn, kinderen die bang zijn voor het water en natuurlijk de jongens die hun slag slaan bij de meiden. 
"Jij bent echt snel!" Verbaasd kijk ik achterom. Uitgeput staat hij voor me, terwijl de druppels water nog van zijn lichaam druppelen. Ik smelt bijna weg bij het zien van zijn gespierde lichaam, hij had niks meer aan dan een korte zwembroek. Ik slik even en begin zonder wat te zeggen verder te lopen, terwijl hij achter me aan loopt praat hij verder. 
"In het water zwom je zo snel zeg, ik kon je haast niet bijhouden, maar heb je eindelijk ingehaald." Ik stop weer en draai me naar hem om. 
"Ga je me nou de hele dag volgen of wat?" Er verschijnt een glimlach op zijn gezicht waardoor ook zijn kuiltjes in zijn wangen tevoorschijn komen. Ongenteresseerd kijk ik dan langs hem heen. 
"Als het moet zal ik je inderdaad de hele dag volgen." Ik zucht en geef het op. 
"Okeej, wat wil je van me?" Zeg ik in 1 adem. 
"Niks, ik wil gewoon van je genieten." Ik zucht weer en begon nu langzamerhand mijn geduld te verliezen. Hij kijkt me nog steeds met een grote glimlach aan. Ik realiseer me dan pas dat die veel van Mohammed wegheeft. Door de gedachte aan Mohammed, verschijnt er automatisch een glimlach op mijn gezicht. 
"Kijk eens aan, ze laat haar betoverende glimlach zien." Ik kijk hem weer serieus aan. 
"Laat mij met rust !!" Gerriteerd loop ik dan bij hem weg. Bij mijn vriendinnen aangekomen pak ik een handdoek en droog mezelf af. Vragend kijken ze me aan en voordat ik wat kan zeggen heeft hij zich alweer bij ons gevoegd. Alsof hij bij ons hoort gaat hij op mijn stranddoek zitten. Ik kijk mijn vriendinnen weer aan. 
"Dames, ik heb geen zin meer, gaan we naar huis?" Zeg ik op dringende toon. 
"Ehmm ehm, nou faat, wij gaan nog even zwemmen tot zo!" Voordat ik wat terug kon zeggen rennen ze al met z`n drien naar het water. Alleen hij blijft zitten. Duidelijk geamuseerd kijkt die me met z`n grote bruine ogen aan. 
"Ik heb me nog niet voorgesteld, mijn naam is Faysal." Hij steekt triomfantelijk zijn hand uit, die ik volkomen negeer. 

Ik zoek mijn spullen bij elkaar, want had verder geen zin meer om op het strand te blijven. "Okeej, geen hand. Mag ik je naam dan weten?" Ging hij door. 
"Oh god... Wat wil je van me, laat me met rust okeej, ik draag een ring verdomme, ik ben al maanden bezet." Zijn glimlach verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon, even kijkt hij me alleen maar aan. 
"Ik wilde je alleen maar beter leren kennen, je had zo een leuke uitstraling wat me zo naar je toetrok. Maar als je niet wil dan hoeft het niet meer." Hij staat op en gaat verder. 
"Je vriend moet gelukkig met je zijn, ik moet nu gaan. Beslama." Voordat ik wat terug kan zeggen loopt hij al het strand af. Meteen voel ik me schuldig. Ik kon mezelf wel voor me kop slaan. Waarom doe ik altijd zo kattig. In plaats van hem achterna te gaan pakte ik zwaar gerriteerd mijn spullen. Nassira, Soraya en Hanan kijken me even aan. Ik gebaar dat ik richting huis ging. Ze kijken me onbegrijpelijk aan, maar knikken toch naar me. 

Even later probeer ik een taxi aan te houden maar de meeste zitten al vol. Ik besluit te gaan lopen. Het is een heel eind, maar ik kon niet anders. Na een tijdje wordt ik helemaal gek van de voorbijgangers die me niet met rust willen laten. Meteen heb ik spijt dat ik toch alleen ben gegaan. Ik kijk steeds om me heen. Bang dat iemand me wat aandoet. Er komt een auto langs die even verderop stilstaat. Nieuwsgierig kijk ik naar de bestuurder, ik zie het moeilijk en net wanneer ik langsloop gaat het raampje naar beneden. Zonder te kijken loop ik door. Hij rijdt weer een beetje tot die weer naast me staat. "Stap in, ik breng je naar huis." Ik blijf stilstaan en kijk naar de persoon voor mij. Zonder wat te zeggen loop ik weer door. Hij heeft echt lef. Dacht die nou werkelijk echt dat ik bij hem in de auto ga zitten. Hoe schuldig ik me ook voelde tegenover hem, ik zou met geen mogelijkheid bij hem in de auto stappen. Hij rijdt weer langzaam achter me aan. Hij lijkt niet te willen opgeven. Opeens wordt ik opgeschrikt door luid getoeter. Een auto die aan de overkant langsrijd trekt mijn aandacht. Ik herken meteen mijn neef, de broer van Salima. Zonder er verder bij na te denken ren ik snel naar de overkant. 

Gelukkig had die me gezien en is die gestopt. Snel stap ik in. 
"Hey nichie, de strand is de andere kant op dat weet je toch wel." Hij steekt zijn tong naar me uit. 
"Ja Khalid, dat weet ik wel, maar wil je me even naar huis brengen?" Vraag ik smekend. "Natuurlijk nichtje, denk ik je dat ik je hier achterlaat. Met wie was je hier eigenlijk?" Vraagt hij terwijl hij de andere kant weer op rijdt. Nieuwsgierig kijk ik naar de auto die me even daarvoor naar huis wilde brengen, maar ik zag hem verder niet meer. Ik dacht opeens aan het feit dat hij wel Nederlands sprak maar zijn broertje die Hanan zo leuk vond kwam gewoon uit Marokko. Opmerkelijk dacht ik. 
"Ja, ik was met de meiden gegaan maar vond het niet meer leuk dus besloot ik naar huis te gaan." Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach. 
"Ewa mezian." Antwoordde hij kort. Genietend keek ik weer naar buiten. Ik kon maar niet genoeg van deze stad krijgen. Mijn gedachtes gingen weer naar Mohammed maar stiekem dacht ik weer aan de mysterieuze jongen.. Faysal was zijn naam*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey waar zijn al mijn fans... ???

Ik ga snel weer verder denk ik, tenminste als ik nog fans heb dan...

Faatje

----------


## Batata24

Yepaaa....

Fan nummer 1 meld zich ...  :Smilie:

----------


## moemina

he fa moesjoem


we kunnen helaas niet altyd wachten op je verhaal.
ik heb genoeg gewacht en geen vevolg dus yja.
lijkt me logich dat je weinig fans meer hebt,
maar als er een vervolgje komt dan ben ik weer je eerste fan.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hoe bedoel je Moemina?

Ik heb een vervolgje getypt en heb daar geen reacties op gehad vandaar dat ik niet verder heb getypt... snap je??

Maar ik ga snel weer verder hoor...

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_I'm Back_  :grote grijns:  
_Srry dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd, nu met de examens enzo...._ 
_Hopelyk ga je gauw verder_ 

_Dikke Zoen_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames,

Miss_rwina... Ik hoop insaallah dat je examens goed zijn gegaan en dat je vandaag inmiddels weet dat je insaallah bent geslaagd.
Ik ben druk bezig geweest met een vervolg maar ik ben nog even bezig ermee, misschien plaats ik hem vandaag en anders morgen ofso.
Moehim jullie zien hem wel verschijnen...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 12  

Als we voor een stoplicht staan kijkt hij me even aan. 
"Is er iets?" Vraag ik hem. 
"Ik vroeg me af Faat, praat je nog steeds niet met Tarik?" Verbaasd richt ik me op Khalid. Hoe wist hij dat nou weer, dit betekende natuurlijk ook dat hij het van mij en Mohammed wist. Ik bereidde me voor op de preek van de Maand. 

Hij rijdt verder als de stoplicht op groen staat en richt zich dan weer tot mij. 
"Lieve nichtje, ik weet niet waarom jullie ruzie hebben, maar je moet niet vergeten dat je familie altijd op de eerste plaats komt, dus misschien kun jij de eerste stap zetten om het weer goed te maken." Ik kijk hem raar aan. Wel ben ik opgelucht omdat hij dus niet weet waarom we ruzie hebben. 
"Hoe weet je hiervan Khalid?" Hij lachte maar keek me niet aan.
"Het is mijn neef Faat, en je weet hoe close we allemaal zijn in onze familie, hij zat er gewoon mee en heeft het me verteld. Hij wil graag dat het goed komt maar je weet ook hoe koppig hij is, dus zal hij nooit de eerste stap zetten. Daarom vraag ik het jou, Faat het is al maanden zo tussen jullie, hier word je toch gek van?" Ik draai me hoofd en kijk naar buiten, ik weet niet wat ik ervan moet denken, ik zie wel hoe het allemaal gaat zodra ik in Nederland ben, wil het er nu niet over hebben want baal er zelf ook ontzettend van en wil niet dat mijn vakantie hierdoor wordt verpest. 
"Ik zie het wel Khalid, ik wil het er niet meer over hebben." Hij zegt dan verder ook niks meer over en langzaam rijdt hij de heuvel op die naar ons huis leidt. 

"Khalid, jij bent echt langzaam, je auto raakt niet beschadigd dus rijd sneller." Hij begint te lachen en vreemd kijk ik hem aan. 
"Fatiha, ik heb bloed, zweet en tranen gelaten voor deze auto, dus kijk niet zo vreemd." Ik schud lachend me hoofd en kijk naar onze huis die langzaam zichtbaar wordt. Opeens trapt hij op de rem. Ik schiet naar voren en beland weer achter op mijn stoel. Verschrikt kijk ik Khalid aan, die voor zich uit kijkt alsof die een spook heeft gezien. Ik volg zijn ogen en zie mijn vader, mijn oom en andere mannen voor de deur staan. Ik herken ook de jongen die me diezelfde morgen om mijn hand kwam vragen. 
"Oefff heb ik dat weer, zied rijd verder tot de deur en je stapt met mij uit en gaat met mij mee naar binnen." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijkt hij me aan. 
"Sorry Faatje, maar dat gaat dus niet door." Smekend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Khalid please, ik doe zovaak zoveel voor jou en nu wil je dit niet eens voor me doen." Met een pruillipje probeer ik hem over te halen. 
"Faat nee, je weet hoe bang ik ben voor je vader, ik kan het gewoon niet." Ik zucht en blijf hem aankijken.
"Please, mijn vader doet niks, jij bent echt een schijtluis waarom is iedereen zo bang voor hem hij doet toch niks. Heel snel uitstappen mee naar binnen mijn moeder groeten en dan mag je weer weg. Kom op Khalid ik zal het nooit vergeten als je dat voor mij doet." Zuchtend kijkt hij me aan, even later rijdt hij zonder wat te zeggen weer verder. Ik bedank hem duizendmaal en als hij snel parkeert voor ons huis, stappen we samen uit. 

Mijn vader kijkt ons verbaasd aan. Ik groet hem met een grote glimlach en ga naar binnen. Khalid, geeft iedereen nog vriendelijk een hand en als hij binnenkomt spring ik hem om de nek. "Wollah je bent een schat, je bent de tofste neef die ik heb." Hij begint te lachen. "Het is okeej, maar je staat wel bij me in het krijt." Ik knik liefjes naar hem en trek hem dan mee naar boven. Dat zal die jongen en zijn familie leren, hopen dat ze nu denken dat Khalid mijn aanstaande is ofzo. 

Ik besluit te gaan douchen zodat ik meteen ook die vrouwen kan ontwijken wanneer ze weggaan, hoef ik geen afscheid te nemen enzo. Ik duw Khalid richting de keuken naar mijn moeder. Ik ga snel douchen en als ik klaar ben en in mijn kamer sta, besluit ik mijn makkelijke pyjama aan te doen, daarna vertrek ik ook naar de keuken. Mijn broers en Khalid zitten te eten. 
"Waar is mama?" Vraag ik. 
"Bij opa." Antwoord Fatih met een volle mond. 
"Vreetzakken, niet dat ze wat voor mij overlaten, nee hoor." Ik kijk naar Khalid, die zou zehma snel weggaan nou niet dus. Ik steek me tong naar hem uit als die me aankijkt. 
"Jek je doet zo, terwijl ik je reddende engel ben vandaag." Ik glimlach naar hem. 
"Ja je hebt gelijk, ik zal het nooit vergeten echt niet. Eet lekker verder en blijf je trouwens hier vannacht of ga je naar huis, is zo ver je weet toch." Hij kijkt me bedenkelijk aan.
"Je moeder zei ook al dat ik moest blijven." Hij kijkt me broers aan die allemaal knikken en zeggen dat die moet blijven. 
"Blijf blijf, genoeg plek om te overnachten, en bovendien om die weg `s nachts te nemen lijkt me ook niet zo veilig." Uiteindelijk stemt hij gelukkig toe, ik wil net wat te drinken pakken als mijn broer tegen me praat. 
"Hey Faat, je nichten zijn er trouwens." Vragend kijk ik mijn broer Youssef aan. 
"Welke nichten?" Vraag ik genteresseerd. 
"Je weet wel die uit Erkempoe." Met grote ogen kijk ik hem aan. 
"Nee joh, niet Karima en Fadoua toch?" Hij knikt naar me en eet weer verder. 
Ik ren meteen weg aangezien ik al weet waar ze zitten. 

Ik ren naar het huisje van me Opa die naast die van ons staat. Ik pleur bijna van de trap af maar ik blijf rennen. Hijgend kom ik bij me Opa aan die nu samen met mijn moeder in zijn keuken staat. Mijn moeder begint meteen te lachen als ze me ziet, en wijst dan naar de kamer ernaast. Snel loop ik er heen, en voordat ik ze zie, vliegen er al twee armen om mijn nek. Dan volgt mijn andere nicht en als drie gekken lopen we te schreeuwen en te springen. Na veel gezoen en geknuffel gaan we zitten. Ik verwijt ze waarom ze niet eerder zijn gekomen. Mijn moeder is een tijdje geleden daarheen gegaan omdat mijn grootouders van mijn moederskant daar nog wonen maar ik had een verloving van mijn vriendin/buurmeisje dus kon ik niet weg en heb mijn nichten dus ook niet gezien. Uren zitten we daar bij te praten. Later op de avond besluit ik ze mee te nemen naar de stad. 

Gewoon lekker weg van huis. Ik ben al snel klaar met aankleden en terwijl mijn nichten nog bezig zijn met aankleden loop ik even naar Hanan en Soraya. Hopen dat ze niet boos zijn. Als ik aanklop doet haar kleine broertje open. Hij schreeuwt mijn naam en slaat dan de deur voor mijn gezicht. Lachend blijf ik naar de deur kijken. Een paar seconde later gaat de deur weer open. Met natte haren staat Hanan voor me. Als ze mij aangekleed en wel ziet kijkt me vragend aan. 
"Hey, mijn nichten zijn er we gaan zo naar de stad gaan jullie mee?" Geheimzinnig sluit ze zachtjes de deur achter zich dicht en komt ze bij me staan. "Mijn moeder is niet zo vrolijk vandaag, vraag niet verder maar ik denk niet dat we weg mogen." Ik wil toch verder vragen maar realiseer me dan dat het beter is als ik dat nu niet doe. Ik knik en geef der een kus op der wang en loop weg. Ik ga dan bij Nassira langs, ik klop aan en na een tijdje doet haar zus open. 

Ik vraag eerst hoe het met haar gaat en hoe het zit met de voorbereidingen van haar bruiloft. Dan pas vraag ik naar Nassira. Ze roept haar en gaat dan weg. Als Nassira aan de deur komt zie ik hoe moe ze eruitziet. 
"Gaat alles wel goed schoonheid?" Zuchtend kijkt ze me aan. 
"Ik ben kapot, we hebben bezoek en het is een chaos, en het ergste is dat ik ben verbrand door de zon." Medelijdend kijk haar aan. 
"Miskina inoe, en ik wilde je nog vragen of je mee ging naar de stad." Ze schud met haar hoofd. 
"Sorry Faat, vraag anders de andere meiden." Ik haal mijn schouders op.
"Die kunnen ook niet, maar ik ga wel alleen met mijn nichten." Ze knikt naar me en wenst me veel plezier. Ook haar geef ik snel een kus en keer dan weer naar huis. 

Bij de deur aangekomen staan mijn nichten al op me te wachten. Ik zeg mijn moeder gedag en samen lopen we dan de heuvel af. Ik vraag me af of ik ze moet vertellen over Mohammed, tenslotte zijn het me nichten, en het aan iemand doorvertellen nee zo waren ze niet. Ik besluit het toch maar niet te doen. Pas als we op papier zijn getrouwd heb ik pas zekerheid en dan kan ik het aan iedereen die ik wil vertellen......*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 13  


Onderweg naar de stad praten we over alles en nog wat, ze willen nog wat dingen kopen dus in de stad gaan we naar allerlei winkeltjes, meteen doe ik ze ook van alles cadeau. Ze zijn mijn nichten en tenslotte zie ik ze maar n keer per jaar. We hebben het ook over de bruiloft die binnenkort in Erkempoe zal plaatsvinden, ik heb niet zo zin om te gaan, maar doordat Amira, Yasmina en Salima er ook zullen zijn heb ik toch ook besloten om te gaan. Toch leuk om mee te maken, zulke feesten zijn natuurlijk heel anders en erg apart. 

Als we genoeg hebben gekocht gaan we de trap af naar Playa, ergens midden op de trap zit een vrouw die Henna doet, mijn nichten bekijken de foto`s en willen het ook graag doen. Voor ik het weet zitten ze al klaar. Ik besluit het niet te doen. Ik wacht wel tot er een bruiloft is zeg ik tegen Karima. Terwijl ik van mijn Fanta Lemon geniet en op hun wacht tot ze klaar zijn, bekijk ik de mensen die langs ons de trap op of af lopen. Als ik kijk hoe ver ze zijn hoor ik de bekende stem naast me. 
"Dat ziet er erg mooi uit, bsahtek. En jij lieve dame doe jij niks?" 
Ik kijk om naar de jongen. De grote bruine ogen doen me weer aan die middag denken. Ik richt me weer tot mijn nichten. 
"Als je wil betaal ik het wel voor je." Ik kijk weer om naar de jongen die zich nogal hoog voelt vooral omdat die zielige vrienden van hem erbij staan. 
"Geen enkele jongen hoeft iets voor mij te betalen, dus jij ook niet. En als je nu even wilt verdwijnen, want ik zie toevallig net mijn broer van de trap aflopen. " Voordat ik klaar was met mijn zin was hij al verdwenen. Ik begin te lachen, wat een schijtluis denk ik. Mijn nichten kijken me vragend aan, maar ik wuif het weg. Als de vrouw klaar is betalen we haar en spreken we af dat ik even naar me standaard hangplek ga waar mijn vakantievrienden zitten, en dat zij ijs gaan halen. 

Zo gezegd zo gedaan, aangekomen bij mijn vrienden groet ik iedereen die er zit en vraag hoe het gaat. Ik begin daarna een gesprek met Fatima een goede vriendin van me, ze vertelt me dat de bruiloft van haar tante is verplaatst en dat die nu overmorgen plaatsvindt. Fatima woont iets verder van me vandaan, tegenover het huis van Faysal gaat er door mijn gedachten. 
"Het wordt dus gewoon bij jullie thuis gehouden." Vraag ik haar dan nieuwsgierig. 
"Ja natuurlijk schat, waar anders?" Ik glimlach naar haar. Ze vraagt me dan naar Mohammed, ik antwoord dat het goed gaat en dat ik hem die avond nog bel. 
"Mis je hem niet Faat?" Ik zucht diep.
"Pff Fatima je wil niet weten hoe erg ik hem mis, denk iedere seconde van de dag aan hem maar ja over twee weken gaan we ongeveer terug en dan zie ik hem weer." Ze glimlacht naar me, en weer zegt ze me hoe blij ze voor me is. Ik zie dan Karima en Fadoua die naar me wenken. Ik neem snel afscheid van Fatima en we spreken af die avond op onze standaard plekje met de andere dames bij ons in de buurt. Ik zeg tegen de andere gedag en loop dan snel weg.

Als ik bij Karima en Fadoua aankom zie ik de ijsjes in hun handen, ik vind het een beetje vreemd dat het lang heeft geduurd en ook vind ik de ijsjes die ze hebben gehaald iets aan de dure kant. Ik denk er verder niet veel bij na en samen lopen we dan weer langs de trap naar Playa naar het strand. Ik denk na over de bruiloft die ik binnenkort ga meemaken van de tante van Fatima, we hebben er lang naar uitgekeken, maar nu lijkt het alsof het word verpest aangezien die Faysal daar woont. Dat ik er niet eerder aan had gedacht. Hij zal er sowieso ook zijn. We gaan bij een hekje staan en kijken, genietend van ons ijsje naar het strand. Ik vind dat ze een beetje geheimzinnig doen maar ik denk er niet veel bij na, mijn gedachten gaan namelijk automatisch naar Mohammed. Wat zou hij nu aan het doen zijn? Zou hij me missen? 

Ik ben zo in gedachten verzonken dat ik niet in de gaten heb dat er iemand anders naast me staat in plaats van Karima. Pas als ik een arm om mijn schouders heen voel, kijk ik verschrikt naast me. Meteen ontmoet ik die paar ogen. Ik haal zijn arm van me af en kijk hem boos aan. Ik wil wat zeggen tegen hem, tegen hem uitvallen maar door zijn lieve uitstraling lijkt het alsof ik de woorden kwijt ben. 
"Sorry, ik wilde je niet laten schrikken." Ik kijk van hem weg. 
"Dat is je anders wel gelukt." Antwoord ik stamelend. Mijn ogen zijn opzoek naar mijn nichten die spoorloos lijken te zijn verdwenen. 
"Ze zijn even pipa halen voor de terugweg." Zegt die dan alsof die mijn gedachten kan lezen en wist naar wie ik zocht. 
"En hoe weet jij dat dan?" Hij glimlacht weer liefjes en draait zich dan goed naar me om.
"Nou, toen ze die ijsjes gingen kopen heb ik ze getrakteerd. En heb ze toen om een gunst gevraagd. Ze zijn ermee akkoord gegaan. Ik heb nu dus even de tijd met jou alleen en misschien dat ik je dan kan uitleggen dat ik geen kwade jongen ben." Ik begin te lachen. 
"Jij bent zo grappig echt serieus. Ga je me nou nog de waarheid vertellen, wat je van me wil, of blijf je zo schijnheilig doen." Met verbazing kijkt hij me aan. 
"Sorry meid, weet niet waar je het over hebt. Ik ken je niet maar wil je graag leren kennen, ik weet dat je bezet bent maar gewoon als vrienden waarom wil je dat niet? Ik doe je niks hoor echt niet. Iets in mij kan je gewoon niet vergeten, geef me de kans alstublieft als je me niet geloofd, ik kan mezelf bewijzen. 1 kans alstublieft meer vraag ik niet." Opeens heb ik medelijden met hem, hoe kan ik deze jongen nou weigeren, hij zegt zelf dat die alleen vrienden wil zijn. 
"Is goed 1 kans maar niet nu, moet namelijk gaan, beslama." Voor ik het weet is het eruit, meteen heb ik er wel spijt van maar als ik die grijns op zijn gezicht zie ben ik toch wel blij dat ik het heb gezegd. Ik loop gauw weg.

Bij een kraampje aangekomen zie ik de twee trutten die me met een grote grijns op hun gezicht aankijken. Ik loop alvast verder en vragend komen ze me achterna. 
"Fatiha vertel, waar hebben jullie het over gehad." Ik pak wat pipa uit Fadoua`s hand en loop verder.
"Dat ga ik jullie dus echt niet vertellen dames." Ze vragen toch nieuwsgierig verder. Ik moet er alleen maar om lachen. Lopend gaan we richting huis. Heb het wel even gehad voor die avond in de stad. En om hem nou weer tegen te komen nee daar had ik geen zin in. Met pipa in elke hand, vertel ik ze hoe ik hem ben tegen gekomen en hoe het precies allemaal zit. Aan het einde van het verhaal zijn we al bijna thuis. 

Als we de heuvel oplopen zie ik auto`s voor onze deur staan die ik niet ken. Dat is fijn denk ik. We hebben weer bezoek. We gaan via mijn Opa`s huis naar binnen. Meteen bij de ingang zie ik allerlei vrouwen zitten. Ik kus iedereen en vraag ze hoe het gaat. Ik lach een beetje schijnheilig met iedereen. Damnn deze vrouwen mag ik echt niet denk ik, meteen vragen ze mijn moeder namelijk waarom ze haar dochter tot zo laat buiten laten. Terwijl het niet eens zo laat is. Ik zucht diep en loop weg voordat ik mezelf niet meer kan inhouden en er wat van zeg. 

Meteen hebben ze nu ook commentaar over dat ik zo onbeleefd ben. Ik baal er echt van, vind het gewoon niet leuk dat ze mijn ouders met hun gezeik opzadelen. In mijn kamer doe ik de deur dicht en zet muziek aan. Ik haal mijn pyjama weer uit de kast en begin alles op te ruimen. Niet dat we 1 outfit uit de kast pakken als we weggaan nee, we moeten alles eruit halen en passen. Als ik klaar ben met opruimen zet ik de muziek uit en sluit de deur van de kamer achter me dicht. Ik loop naar de keuken om te kijken of er wat te eten is. Fadoua en Karima zijn al begonnen met eten en snel schuif ik ook aan tafel. 

Na het eten en het afwassen gaan we samen naar buiten. Daar voegen we ons bij Fatima, Soraya, Hanan, Nassira en de rest van de meiden... Het beloofd een interessante avond te worden. De vader van Malika een vriendin van ons die iedere avond ook bij ons zit, wil haar namelijk uithuwelijken aan haar neef. Zij zelf heeft al jaren een relatie met een jongen die in Belgi woont. De hele avond hebben we het erover waardoor ik Mohammed vergeet te bellen. Hij is zelfs helemaal uit mijn gedachten, net als Faysal de voor mij nog steeds mysterieuze jongen van verderop..... *

----------


## ess

dank je wel meid!! je hebt me dag weer helemaal goed gemaakt  :verliefd:  



koesjahs

----------


## bambigirl

ik hoop dat je deze verhaal wel afmaakt tot tegenstelling van die andre
is niet leuk als je zo lekker zit te lezen na 4 pagina,s willen ze niet meer doorgaan vind ik zonde als je het afmaakt heb je een nieuwe lezerers bij gekregen  :grote grijns:  

ma3jha salaam

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 14  

De volgende morgen..  

Ik genoot van mijn kop koffie terwijl ik samen met mijn neefjes en nichtjes naar een tekenfilm keek. Zij leken zich te vermaken. Ik moest er alleen maar om lachen, ze begrijpen er niet eens wat van aangezien het in het Arabisch was, maar de beelden zeiden voor hen blijkbaar genoeg. Ik besloot maar mijn opa een bezoekje te brengen, hij vond al dat die mij de laatste tijd te weinig sprak. 
.
Bij hem in het huis beneden aangekomen zag ik dat hij niet alleen thuis was alleen merkte ik het te laat. Mijn oom en tante waren er namelijk, helemaal van ver gekomen. Ik was helemaal vergeten dat ik een korte pyjama aanhad, niet dat het iemand opviel, helemaal niemand, maar mijn oom wel. Hij was namelijk nogal apart. Een lange brede vent was het. Met een baard. Sinds ik me hem kan herinneren heeft die altijd een baard gehad. Hij was wel 1 van de personen in mijn leven die ik nooit zou kunnen vergeten, niet positief bedoeld. 

Net toen ik de laatste gang in liep in het huis van mijn opa botste ik tegen hem op. Ik morste mijn koffie op zijn schone witte blouse. Het eerste wat ik dacht was : Shit daar gaat mijn lekkere kop koffie. Voordat ik hem kon groeten na een jaar niet te hebben gezien had die me al helemaal uitgescholden. Over hoe lomp ik wel niet was en over hoe scheel ik was. En vooral niet te vergeten over wat een korte pyjama truitje ik aanhad. A3ibadella ik slaap erin, ben in mijn eigen huis, is toch niks mis mee? Nee hoor, voor hem was alles wat ik deed mis. 

Ik ben namelijk altijd de zwarte schaap in zijn ogen geweest. Niet dat het me veel kon schelen, ik zag hem toch maar 1 keer in het jaar alhoewel hij toch wel eens mijn humeur kon verpesten net als nu. Ik moest namelijk zijn blouse gaan wassen. Miskien hij dacht ik doe het met mijn eigen hand, hij wist helemaal niet dat ik gewoon de hulp van me moeder zou inroepen en dat die hem simpel in de wasmachine zou gooien met de witte was. 

Walakien mijn probleem was dat hij me de hele dag op de lip zou zitten, dus ik zou nu een smoes moeten verzinnen waar ik de hele dag zou kunnen verblijven. Opeens schoot het me te binnen. De perfecte smoes. Ik zou bij Fatima blijven om zogenaamd haar mee te helpen met de bruiloft van haar tante morgen. Er verscheen een gemene glimlach op mijn gezicht door die gedachte. Mijn oom zeikte nog door over mijn haar die overeind stond, over waarom ik nu geen hoofddoek droeg, maar ik luisterde al niet meer, ik zei mijn opa gedag, en groette Fadoua en Karima die in het huis van mijn opa hadden overnacht, en vertrok toen weer naar ons huisje, naar mijn kamer. 

Ik kleedde me aan, zette alles goed, pakte mijn tasje en de spullen die erin moesten en vertrok toen naar de stah waar mijn moeder en schoonzussen zaten. Nieuwsgierig vroeg mijn moeder waar ik heen wilde gaan, toen ze me aangekleed zag. Ik legde haar de situatie uit en ze zei me toen dat ik snel weg moest gaan, voordat mijn oom mij nog een keer zou zien. Ik bedankte haar, nam afscheid van iedereen en vertrok via de deur van onze huisje richting Fatima. 

Ik kwam langs Hanan en Soraya die druk bezig waren met schoonmaken van de ramen. Vragend had ik ze aangekeken waarop ze antwoordde dat ze dit deden zodat er misschien een kans bestond dat hun moeder ze eens een keer naar buiten zou laten gaan. Ik troostte ze met het feit dat we de volgende dag zouden feesten, het had ze enigszins wel blij gemaakt. Ik liep verder de heuvel af en toen opeens schoot het me weer te binnen. Faysal woonde daar ook. Dit betekende dat ik hem zeker zou gaan zien tenzij ik de hele dag binnen zou blijven, ik wilde me omdraaien, terug naar huis lopen maar het feit dat mijn enge oom er nog zou zijn deed me verder de heuvel aflopen. Ik had geen andere keus.

Bij het huis van Fatima aangekomen ging ik snel naar binnen aangezien de deur openstond. Ik liep naar de verdieping van Fatima`s kamer en klopte op haar kamerdeur. Ze vroeg me even te wachten en na een paar seconde deed ze de deur open. Glunderend keek ze me aan. 
"Gekkie, waar heb ik dit bezoekje aan te danken. Je weet dat ik niet mee kan naar het strand h als je me dat soms kwam vragen." Ik gaf haar snel een kus en ging op haar bed zitten. 
"Nee, ik dacht misschien zou je wel hulp nodig hebben, aangezien morgen de grote dag is van je tante." Vaag keek Fatima me aan. 
"Ja natuurlijk Faat, denk je dat ik dat geloof, zied hou op met die onzin en vertel me wat je hier komt doen vandaag. Niet dat je niet welkom bent ofzo, nee de deur staat altijd voor je open maar ik ken je langer dan vandaag." Raar keek ik haar aan, die trut had ook altijd alles in de gaten. 

Ik vertelde haar dus het verhaal van mijn oom en voor ik het wist had ik haar ook over Faysal verteld. Met grote ogen had ze me aangekeken. 
"Faat, je bedoelt toch niet die lekkere ding aan de overkant." Beschaamd knikte ik naar haar. "Wejoo weet je wat een lekkere ding dat is man." Ik begon te lachen om haar reactie maar maakte meteen gebruik van de gelegenheid om haar vragen te stellen over deze mysterieuze jongen. 
Ze vertelde me precies wat ik wilde weten. Hij woonde al jaren in Nederland, hij was de enige van het gezin die Europa had bereikt. Hij was een leuke, spontane, grappige en lieve jongen, volgens Fatima dan. Zijn moeder kende haar oma enzo natuurlijk. Ze vertelde me ook wat over Farid zijn broertje, de jongen waar mijn buurmeisje zo gek op was. Maar het grote nieuws was natuurlijk dat deze jongens ook op de bruiloft zouden zijn. Ik begon opeens de twijfelen of ik wel zou moeten komen. Ik zou hem zeker tegen komen natuurlijk, en ook al had ik hem beloofd een kans te geven toch durfde ik het niet. Ik vertelde Fatima over mijn twijfels. Ze keek me raar aan en verklaarde me toen voor gek als ik me zou laten wegjagen door hem. Als ik namelijk zielsveel van Mohammed hield had ik tenslotte niks te vrezen. Ik gaf haar gelijk, ik zou gewoon komen, ik had geen gevoelens voor hem mijn hart had ik bij Mohammed laten liggen. 

Ik bedankte Fatima hartelijk en daarna voegde we ons bij de rest van de vrouwen om te helpen. We lachte veel af die dag en laat in de avond liep ik naar huis. Ik kwam langs een groep jongens maar ik keek niet naar ze, ik wist namelijk dat hij er ook bij stond, het kon niet anders. Ik hoorde ze fluisteren, en ik voelde de blikken die op me gericht waren maar toch liep ik met opgeheven hoofd de heuvel op, thuis aangekomen sliep iedereen gelukkig al. 

Ook ik dook snel mijn bedje in, ik zou schijt aan hem hebben, ik ken hem niet en heb geen gevoelens voor hem. De enige van wie ik hield was Mohammed, de jongen die mijn hartje had gestolen. Met mijn schatje in mijn gedachte viel ik algauw in slaap....

Overtuigd van mezelf kwam ik de volgende dag op de bruiloft..... 

  *

----------


## ess

dank je wel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dit verhaal doet em echt  :bril: 



KOesjahs  :lekpuh:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Heey Ess,

Wat leuk dat je even reageerde, ik heb een groot vervolg geschreven en ik plaats hem vandaag denk ik. In ieder geval blijf lezen, want de spannende stukjes komen nog.. 

Kus,
Faatje

----------


## Dina 18

Salaam meissie 

Ga gauw verder met je verhaal 

Veel liefs 

Dina

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 15  

Overtuigd van mezelf kwam ik de volgende dag op de bruiloft...  

Ik hield mijn zigeuner rok omhoog en snel rende ik de heuvel af, ik was helemaal te laat voor de bruiloft. Dat krijg je ervan Faat, als je vandaag ook nog eens naar het strand gaat en naar de stad voor een cadeau. Mijn gedachtes gaan automatisch weer naar Mohammed. Ik probeerde hem even daarvoor te bellen maar zijn telefoon stond uit. Ik vond het erg vreemd en irriteerde me er mateloos aan dat ik zijn voicemail steeds kreeg. Ik baalde ervan dat ik hem al een tijd niet had gesproken, ik miste hem ontzettend en als ik hem deze dagen niet zou spreken zou ik daar niet echt gelukkig van worden. Ik probeerde er verder niet meer aan te denken en liep verder. 

Zo snel als vandaag heb ik me nog nooit klaargemaakt. Terwijl ik in mijn kamer bezig was stuurde Fatima steeds kleine kinderen om te vragen waar ik bleef. De muziek was luid en duidelijk te horen vanaf ons huis, en de sfeer zat er goed in. In de hele straat stonden auto`s en mensen. Ik baande me een weg tussen de gasten die buiten stonden. Toen ik eindelijk in de deuropening stond ging er bijna iets mis. Mevrouwtje had namelijk haar gladde slippertjes aan, onder haar grote Spaanse rok. Ik gleed bijna uit, en voordat ik achteruit kon vallen werd ik bij mijn hand naar voren getrokken. Ik wilde net de persoon voor mij bedanken toen Fatima de trap afliep. Ik knikte lief naar Faysal die voor me met een schaal drinken stond. 
"Ga je me nog loslaten?" Vroeg ik hem. Hij trok snel zijn hand weg en liep toen langs me heen naar buiten. Ik lachte naar Fatima die al begonnen was met zeiken over waar ik was. Maar toen ze mij en Faysal zag had ze ons alleen met grote ogen aangekeken. 
"Zeg maar niks." Zei ik snel. Ze begreep de hint en begon over een ander onderwerp. "Vandaar dat het zo lang duurde voordat je kwam, mevrouwtje ziet er verdomd goed uit." Ik glimlachte naar haar. 
"Choukran maar jij ziet er nog altijd het mooist uit." We lachte en ze trok me mee naar boven naar de Stah waar het feest zich bevond. 

Ik groette alle vrouwen met een hand. Wat uren leek te duren, sommige vonden het namelijk nodig om naar mijn hele geschiedenis te vragen, alsof ze mij kende. Ik ging even zitten bij Hanan, Soraya, Nassira en andere meiden die we van de buurt kende. Toen we wat bijgepraat hadden en elkaar hadden beloofd dat we zouden dansen, trok Fatima me weer mee naar beneden, naar haar moeder. Ik groette haar en vroeg of ik ergens mee moest helpen. 
"Je bent net op tijd mijn dochter, als je wil kun je ons dan meehelpen met serveren." Ik knikte bevestigend.
"Ja tuurlijk waarom niet, ik ben hier om te helpen." Fatima en ik rolde onze mouwen op staken onze rokken in onze onderbroek om te voorkomen dat we door onze rokken zouden struikelen en snel begonnen we met de eerste borden. De trappen waren ontzettend vermoeiend maar het lukte allemaal gelukkig wel. 

Algauw hadden alle vrouwen gegeten, en was het tijd om af te ruimen. Dat was ook snel gedaan maar uiteindelijk gaat er wat mis. Er zit ons namelijk de hele tijd een nicht van Fatima op de lip. Ze kijkt mij en Fatima de hele tijd arrogant aan. Ik schenk haar geen aandacht maar Fatima scheld haar de hele tijd uit. Ik moet er alleen maar om lachen, als ik net n van de laatste borden naar beneden wil brengen, staat die arrogante meid achter mij. Ik zie Faysal de trap opkomen, twijfelend blijf ik even staan. Ik wil dan terug naar boven gaan maar dat is onmogelijk omdat zij er staat. Ik besluit gewoon verder de trap af te lopen, maar wat ik niet weet is dat die arrogante wijf op mijn rok is gaan staan waardoor ik niet verder kan lopen, voordat ik me realiseer wat er gebeurd, vliegt het bord vlees uit mijn handen en wordt bijna alle vlees als water over Faysal heen gegoten. Ik pak mezelf snel vast aan de leuning en vermijd zo dat ik van de trap af val. Het bord valt in scherven de trap af. De wijf achter mij is binnen een paar seconde verdwenen. Geschrokken loop ik naar Faysal en begin ik meteen zijn blouse af te kloppen.
"Wollah sorry, was echt niet mijn bedoeling, maar kijk ze stond op mijn rok en ik kon dus niet doorlopen, het spijt me echt dat het mis is gegaan, ik was het voor je, echt waar!" Terwijl ik de erge dingen van zijn blouse probeer te halen kijkt hij me alleen maar geamuseerd aan. Als ik me dan realiseer wat ik aan het doen ben trek ik snel mijn handen terug. Beschaamd kijk ik om me heen. Als Fatima dan ook de trap op komt en geschokt naar de scherven op de trap kijkt, kijk ik haar blozend aan. Als ze dan Faysal ziet staan, is ze binnen no time weer weg. 
"Ik ga even stof en blik halen." Ik wil dan weglopen maar hij houdt me tegen. 
"Kom je wel terug, dan ruimen we het samen op en ja ik hou je aan de deal dat je mijn blouse wast, maar alleen als we dat samen doen." Ik knik naar hem en loop dan de trap af. 

Als ik even later terugkom zie ik dat die zijn blouse heeft uitgedaan. Ik kijk beschaamd de andere kant op. Snel beginnen we samen de rotzooi op te ruimen. Gelukkig dat het bijna niemand is opgevallen en die arrogante trut pak ik nog wel, desnoods gooi ik er zelf van de trap af. Hij ziet de woede op mijn gezicht en vraagt bezorgd wat er is. Ik leg snel de situatie uit. Hij kan me alleen lachend aankijken. 
"Ik vind het niet echt grappig." Zeg ik een beetje gerriteerd. 
"Nee, daar lach ik ook niet om, lach alleen om het feit dat je er zo leuk uitziet als je boos bent." Ik begin te lachen maar zeg dan snel dat ik weer ga. Even blijft mijn blik weer rusten op zijn blote bovenlijf maar loop dan snel langs hem heen de trap af. 

Ik ga opzoek naar Fatima die nergens te bekennen is, ik besluit terug naar de stah te gaan waar het feest nu echt aan de gang is. Ik ga zitten bij mijn buurmeisjes en als onze cd wordt gedraaid staan we allemaal op. We binden de hoofddoeken om onze heupen en dansen erop los. Sommige mensen klappen blij voor ons terwijl andere ons alleen arrogant aan kunnen kijken. Ik heb schijt aan iedereen en dans gewoon verder, en helemaal als ook Fatima zich bij ons voegt. Als laatst bij het leukste liedje zit iedereen alweer behalve Fatima en ik, de muziek wordt harder gezet en alle aandacht is op ons gericht. We bewegen zo snel met onze heupen op de muziek dat mensen niet kunnen geloven dat we daarna nog kunnen lopen. Pas aan het einde van het liedje stoppen we abrupt met de muziek. De mensen klappen en bedanken ons, als ik om me heen kijk schrik ik wanneer ik al die hoofden bij de deur zie. Faysal kijkt me glunderend aan. Snel ga ik zitten achter de meiden. Ik schaam me dood. 
"Ik wist niet dat die gozers er stonden." Vraag ik Fatima uitgeput. 
"Ik ook niet lieverd, maar ze hebben toch niks gezien." Ja dat kan ik moeilijk geloven denk ik dan. De rest van de avond verloopt hartstikke goed. De arrogante trut heb ik gelukkig voor haar niet meer gezien. 

Diep in de nacht loop ik uitgeput naar huis. Faysal had me aangeboden mee te lopen voor de zekerheid. Ik praatte nu wel gewoon met hem, maar wist zeker dat ik geen gevoelens voor hem had. Hij vertelde me dat die het erg fijn vond dat ik gewoon met hem sprak. Ik kon alleen maar lief naar hem glimlachen. Ik nam midden op de heuvel snel afscheid van hem. 
"Slaap lekker, en tot morgen, en je weet het h je hebt me beloofd met me te dansen." Ik knikte lachend naar hem en liep toen alleen verder. Toen ik mijn huis binnenging en de deur wilde sluiten zag ik hem nog steeds op dezelfde plek staan. Hij zwaaide even en liep toen weer terug. Lachend sloot ik de deur en liep ik via mijn Opa`s huis naar mijn kamer. Ik dacht weer aan Mohammed, er bekroop me steeds een raar gevoel over hem. Zou er wat ergs met hem aan de hand zijn, of was de batterij van zijn telefoon gewoon leeg en maakte ik me zorgen om niks. Na veel gewoel en rare gedachtes over Mohammed viel ik toch in slaap..... 


De volgende dag, laat op de avond  


"Faat ga nou in die auto, ik rij met de bruid mee." Vaag keek ik Fatima aan. In welke auto moest ik instappen van haar. Ik keek naar de mooie bmw die voor me neus stond. Van wie is deze auto dan dacht ik. Ik stap toch niet zomaar bij iemand in de auto. Ik zocht naar Fatima maar die was al niet meer te vinden. Ik keek weer naar de auto die me bekend voorkwam, maar ik kon niet plaatsen van wie die was. Ik ging aan de kant van de passagiersstoel staan en keek naar de mensen om mijn heen in de hoop iemand van de meiden te zien. Na een tijd zie ik een gedaante naar de auto lopen, pas al die instapt en het lichtje in de auto brandt zie ik pas dat het Faysal is. Het eerste wat me opvalt is hoe goed hij eruitziet. Ik had hem de hele dag niet gezien omdat het zo druk was. Onzeker bleef ik even staan, ik durfde niet bij hem in de auto te stappen. 

Na een tijdje doet hij het raampje naar beneden en kijkt hij me vragend aan. 
"Ga je nog instappen of wat?" Twijfelend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Kom op, ik doe je niks en anders ben ik zo alleen is toch ook niet leuk." Ik kijk nog even om me heen en toen ik zag dat bijna iedereen in de auto zat, stapte ik ook snel in. De stoet begon te rijden en hij zette meteen een leuk liedje op, waardoor ik automatisch begon te dansen. Hij keek me alleen maar lachend aan maar na een tijdje zijn we met z`n tween allebei aan het dansen en gek aan het doen. Lachend en toeterend rijden we langs Playa. Als we dan aan het einde van de rondleiding met het bruidspaar naar het huis van de bruidegom rijden, zet hij de muziek zachter. 
"Wat ben je aan het doen?" Vraag ik hem verbaasd. 
"Ik wil je even wat duidelijk maken." Afwachtend kijk ik hem aan. Hij rijdt de stoep op en parkeert voor het huis van de bruidegom samen met de rest van de stoet. Hij richt zich dan volkomen op mij. 
"Ik wil niet dat je denkt, dat ik op je val of dat ik wat bij je wil proberen. Ik ben al blij dat je met me praat en hier naast me zit. Ik wil gewoon zeggen dat ik je een onwijs leuke, spontane, lieve en gekke dame vind. Ik wil gewoon bevriend met je zijn, een rol spelen in je leven, ook al is het een kleine rol dat is echt genoeg voor me want ik weet dat er al iemand anders de hoofdrol heeft." Met grote ogen kijk ik hem aan. Oh mijn god wat is hij lief, en wat heeft die dat mooi gezegd, wie ben ik om hem te teleurstellen, hij zegt zelf dat hij niet meer wil dan vriendschap. Voordat ik het weet omhels ik hem stevig. Ik merk dat hij geschrokken is van mijn actie maar na een paar seconde legt ook hij zijn armen om mij heen. 
"Nou kom ik heb nog een dans van je tegoed." Samen lopen we dan lachend de auto uit, achter het bruidspaar aan. 

Binnen aangekomen is het vreselijk druk. Iedereen is nieuwsgierig naar de bruid en probeert voor te dringen. Wij houden ons een beetje op de achtergrond, als er dan een leuk liedje wordt gedraaid probeert Faysal mij de dansvloer op te trekken. Ik schaam me dood voor al die mensen, maar het lukt hem uiteindelijk mij aan het dansen te krijgen. De dansriempjes gaan om en de muziek word harder gezet. Ik begin te dansen en merk meteen hoe goed hij het ook kan. Ik moet er wel steeds om lachen. Mensen kijken ons aan alsof we onze verstand hebben verloren maar zonder op ze te letten gaan we verder met dansen. Het wordt een waanzinnige avond. Met veel gedans en gelach sluiten we de avond af. Met zware hoofdpijn zit ik dan aan het einde van de avond bij Faysal in de auto. 

Na een paar minuten ben ik in slaap gevallen, het is ook bijna 7 uur in de ochtend. Als we thuis aankomen maakt hij me wakker. 
"Schone slaapster we zijn er, stap je zelf uit, of wil je dat ik je draag?" Met moeite open ik mijn ogen en langzaam herinner ik me waar ik ben. Met een grote glimlach kijkt Faysal me aan. Slaperig stap ik zelf uit de auto. Voordat ik weet wat ik aan het doen ben, heb ik Faysal al een kus op zijn wang gegeven en moe loop ik de heuvel op naar huis. Als ik het sleutel in het slot wil steken, doet mijn stief oma de deur al open. Ik groet haar met een kus en slaperig loop ik de gangen door naar ons huis. In mijn kamer aangekomen gooi ik snel mijn kleren uit en stap in mijn slaapjurkje mijn bed in. In geen paar minuten ben ik in slaap gevallen...*

----------


## moemina

oke

mooi verhaal echt prachtig,dit keer echt mijn coplimenten  :staart:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

De dagen die erna volgen verliepen zoals gewoonlijk, na een week had ik die bruiloft in Erkempoe, ik ben er twee dagen verbleven, vond het ontzettend leuk om mijn nichten weer eens te zien en leuke tijden met ze door te brengen, maar toch wilde ik weer snel terug naar de stad. Ik miste Faysal namelijk aan wie ik inmiddels erg was gehecht. We praten iedere dag met elkaar en bespraken elk onderwerp. Hij was een goede vriend van me geworden, dat zeker. We gingen samen naar het strand, naar de stad en hadden de grootste lol samen. 

Mohammed had ik na twee weken nog steeds niet gesproken. Als ik in een internetcaf zat, was hij niet op MSN. Als ik hem mailde kreeg ik niks terug, en als ik hem belde stond zijn telefoon uit. Ik voelde me er vreselijk slecht over, maar Faysal zei me dat er vast niks aan de hand was en dat er wel een verklaring voor was. De nachten in Al Hoceima zat ik de hele tijd buiten met de meiden, het groepje was nog groter geworden doordat Faysal en diens vrienden erbij kwamen. 

Naarmate die vreselijk dag naderde, naarmate ik ervan baalde dat ik binnenkort afscheid moest nemen. Mijn Opa sprak ik ook iedere dag en soms kreeg ik tranen in mijn ogen omdat ik wist dat ik ook hem binnenkort weer een jaar zou moeten missen. 
Door de leuke tijden die ik meemaakte met iedereen vergat ik heel soms dat mijn leven niet daar was, dat die dag naderde dat ik weer terug zou moeten naar dat kikkerlandje. 
Op de bruiloft van de zus van Nassira heeft Farid het broertje van Faysal, Hanan ten huwelijk gevraagd. We waren superblij voor ze. Maar dan voor ik het weet is het onze laatste avond samen 



Hoofdstuk 16  

We lachen die avond alsof er niks zou veranderen, we hadden het over de gewone dingen, niemand die durfde te zeggen dat ik de volgende dag als eerste de groep zou verlaten. We slaan nummers en e-mail adressen van elkaar op maar diep in onze hart weten we dat het niet veel uitmaakt. Faysal kijkt me de hele avond alleen maar verdrietig aan. Bang om in huilen uit te barsten durf ik hem niet meer aan te kijken. Zoveel hadden we samen meegemaakt, zoveel uren hebben we samen met elkaar doorgebracht. Ik was gehecht aan iedereen maar hij, hij was mijn maatje, mijn dikke maatje. Die nacht wensen we elkaar na vele late uurtjes een goede nachtrust. Ik ben n van de eerste die gaat slapen, en net wanneer ik naar binnen wil gaan draai ik nog een keer om, om die ene beeld vast te houden. Dat ene beeld dat nog steeds in mijn geheugen is gegrift. Die nacht heb ik moeite met slapen, ik blijf woelen en woelen, en hier en daar valt er een traan.... 



De volgende dag... 

Ik open mijn ogen en besef me weer dat het mijn laatste dag hier is. Na veel gedraai en naar de muren in mijn vertrouwde kamer te hebben gestaard sta ik met veel moeite op. Ik ga douchen en dan bidden. Daarna loop ik naar de keuken voor een kop koffie, iedereen is gezamenlijk aan het ontbijten dus voeg ik me er ook bij. Iedereen heeft een sacherijnige blik op hun gezicht, en af en toe is het akelige stil, allemaal in gedachten verzonken. Het enige waarover wordt gepraat is de reis. Als ik mijn kop koffie op heb kan ik er niet meer tegen en ga ik terug naar mijn kamer om mijn koffer in te pakken. Ik zet muziek aan en doe mijn kamer op slot, in gedachten verzonken pak ik al mijn kleren in. Als ik met mijn kleding klaar ben, begin ik aan de meubels die ik bedek tegen de stof. Ik zet dan mij koffer en de rest in de gang, en kijk of ik mijn moeder kan helpen.

Na een paar uur staan we dan allemaal beneden. Iedereen is klaar om te vertrekken, mijn grootouders staan allemaal stil bij de deur, alle spullen zitten in de auto en snel regelt mijn moeder nog de laatste dingen. Ik loop even naar buiten en zie dan tot mijn grote verbazing iedereen op dezelfde plek staan, net als de nacht daarvoor, onze plek. Voor het eerst die dag verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht, langzaam loop ik naar ze toe. Ik neem rustig afscheid van iedereen. Ik omhels ze zo lang mogelijk en inmiddels lopen de tranen al over onze wangen, bij de meisjes dan. De jongens proberen zich groot te houden zehma. Als ik iedereen heb gehad merk ik dat Faysal er niet is. Ik loop zonder wat te zeggen de heuvel af, en zoals verwacht zie ik hem bij een hoekje staan kijken. Ik loop op hem af en we omhelzen elkaar stevig. Hij drukt een klein pakje in mijn hand. Verbaasd kijk ik hem aan. 
"Open het maar als je in Nederland bent, het is een herinnering aan onze leuke tijden samen. Ik ga je missen Faat, maar wees niet bang ik kom je zeker bezoeken. Je bent niet van me af." Ik glimlach naar hem. Hij geeft me nog een snelle kus op mijn wang, kijkt me nog even doordringend aan en voor ik het weet heeft hij zich omgedraaid en verdwijnt hij in een klein straatje.

Ik zucht diep en stop het kleine pakje in mijn broekzak. Ik draai me om en loop terug de heuvel op. Ik zie dat iedereen al in de auto zit. Ik ga nog naar binnen, neem afscheid van de ouders van mijn moeder, van mijn stief oma en dan als laatst van mijn Opa. Ik hou hem stevig vast en wil hem eigenlijk niet meer loslaten. Ook bij hem vallen er tranen. Pas als mijn twee broers die hier nog evem blijven me uit zijn armen losmaken loop ik zonder nog om te kijken naar buiten. Ik geef mijn achtergebleven broers nog een kus en stap dan de auto in. De tranen blijven maar komen en in de auto is het akelige stil. Behalve een Bismillah van mijn vader hoor je niks meer. 

Als de auto in beweging komt zwaai ik met pijn in mijn hart naar de groep. Als we Al Hoceima uitrijden neem ik afscheid van alles. De bakkerij aan de overkant, de pizzeria waar we altijd aten, de stranden waar je altijd kwam, Parki het grote plein, allemaal dingen die een grote betekenis hebben in je leven, allemaal dingen die je zelfs in Nederland niet kan vergeten. Ik verlang naar de dag dat ik voorgoed kan terugkeren naar de plek waar mijn wortels liggen...... Al Hoceima, Ik heb je lief *

----------


## moemina

hallo hallo

he ben dr weer.

ik ben weer helemaal je fan,ik geniet elkekeer weer
 :schok:  doe je best  :duim:  doeg

----------


## faaaatje

heeey dingetje van me...(je weet wel he fatiha)

Ik heb me special aangemeld voor jou schatje...

Echt een heel mooi verhaal ik heb het gevoel als of ik helemaal in het verhaal zit..

Nou lieverd ga zo door schat ...

En ik ben zeker je fan...

Ga snel door waga....

Boussa fatima...

----------


## faaaatje

love ya...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey moemina,

Choukran en leuk dat je het verhaal nog blijft lezen, en dat het je dus bevalt.

Dingetje van me,

Choukran schatje love ya tooooooo !!!
Nou lieverd bijna maroc he trouwens misschien ga ik niet 8 juli net als jij maar 1 juli samen met mijn broer.. maar we hebben het er nog wel over.. Bedankt schatje...

Kus,
Faatje

ps:Ben bezig met een vervolg---> Back in Nederland !!

----------


## faaaatje

heeeey dingetje van me

Wayouwwww.... FATIHA ik ga hier dood kom snel met een vervolg....

Hou van je boussaaaa....

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

ja je moet echt verder gaan zeg wat heb je de laaste hoofdstuk mooi 
geschreven  :brozac:  en de rest natuurlijk ook maar ik wil dat je weer verder gaat
en ik wil heel graag weten wat er met die mohammed is maar ga snel verder lieverd  :vierkant:  nog bedankt voor de vervolgjes 
 :blauwe kus:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dank jullie wel dames, hier een vervolg voor mijn `dingetje`...
Nogmaals choukran voor jullie complimenten...

Boussa,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 17 

Terug in Nederland...  

Inmiddels was ik alweer een week terug, ik had het erg druk met allerlei dingen regelen voor school en met mijn werk. Ik pakte gewoon weer mijn oude leventje weer op. Ik had Mohammed weer deze hele week proberen te bellen maar weer hetzelfde resultaat, namelijk zijn voicemail. Vandaag zat ik doelloos thuis tv te kijken. Mijn telefoon ging over. 
"Met Faat." 
"Hey lieverd met Salima, ik kan vandaag niet met je mee naar de stad, ik moet voor iemand invallen op werk." 
"Oh, is okeej schat, had ook niet meer zo een zin. Werk ze en ik spreek je snel." 
"Is goed meid, Beslama." Ik nam ook afscheid en hing op. 

Ik bedacht me wat ik vandaag zou gaan doen. Yasmina en Amira waren ook aan het werk. Verveeld keek ik naar de klok, na veel denken schoot het me te binnen. Ik zou naar het werk van Mohammed bellen, want hoe boos ik ook was op hem, toch maakte ik me zorgen en miste ik hem ontzettend. Zo druk had ik het de afgelopen tijd dat ik er niet aan had gedacht hem op zijn werk te bellen. Ik pakte mijn telefoon en zocht het nummer op. Na een paar keer overgaan nam Sandra op. 
"Heey Sandra, met Fatiha, hoe is het ?" 
"Heey meid, dat is lang geleden, het gaat goed, hoe is het met jou? en hoe was Marokko?" 
"Ja meid, choukran gaat goed en het was heerlijk, maar ik belde voor Mohammed, kan je me misschien doorverbinden?" 
"Ja dat wil ik wel doen, maar durf het risico niet te nemen." 
"Hoe bedoel je?" 
"Nou, hij heeft Jen ontslagen omdat ze hem met een telefoontje stoorde." Ongelovig staarde ik voor me uit. 
"Hoe bedoel je, dat doet die toch niet zomaar." 
"Oh jawel meid, hij is erg veranderd de laatste tijd en ik mag jou ontzettend en hoop daarom dat je begrijpt waarom ik je niet wil doorverbinden want ook nu wil die niet gestoord worden." 
"Het is goed meid, weet je wat, ik kom zo langs." Ik nam afscheid van haar en nog steeds verbaasd door haar woorden pakte ik mijn tas, mijn jas en deed mijn schoenen aan. Ik vertrok richting het station waar ik de trein naar Rotterdam nam. Wat was er met hem aan de hand? Waarom heeft hij plotseling het contact verbroken? Als hij het wilde uitmaken kon die het toch gewoon zeggen, waarom deed hij zo raar? Ik kon mezelf niet de antwoorden op deze vragen geven, maar ik wist dat ik er snel zou achterkomen.... 

Aangekomen in het centrum liep ik naar de winkel waar hij als verkoopchef werkte. Ik liep naar binnen en trof Sandra aan achter de kassa. Ik bleef even met haar praten en ze vertelde me dat ik niet moest schrikken als ik Mohammed zou zien. Hij was namelijk erg veranderd en ook had ze het vermoeden dat hij al dagen niet meer thuis heeft geslapen want zijn kantoor zag er nu uit als zijn slaapkamer. Ik werd er nog gekker van. Ik wilde niet meer wachten, ik wilde hem zien, ik wilde hem spreken, ik had hem gemist. Zijn armen om me heen, zijn mooie stem, zijn stralende gezicht, alles van hem miste ik onwijs erg. Ik was al naar zijn kantoor gelopen en na veel zuchten en getwijfeld klopte ik op zijn deur. Ik hoorde zijn zware gerriteerde stem. 
"Sandra, ik zei toch dat ik niet gestoord wilde worden, laat me met rust en regel het allemaal zelf." Verbaasd keek ik naar de gesloten deur. Ik waagde het er toch op en opende de deur. Ik zag hem staan met zijn rug naar mij toe. Toen hij de deur open hoorde gaan, maakte hij zich klaar om uit te vallen tegen de persoon die hem stoorde, hij draaide zich om en bleef toen stokstijf staan. De uitdrukking op zijn gezicht veranderde. Hij keek niet meer gerriteerd of boos, hij veranderde weer in de jongen die ik leerde kennen. De jongen met die lieve uitstraling, de jongen die mijn hart gestolen had. Hij raakte de woorden die hij wilde zeggen kwijt, en keek me alleen met die verdrietige ogen aan. Die blik die hij in zijn ogen had, deed me twijfelen, het gaf aan dat er iets goed fout zat. Hij keek me zo verdrietig aan dat ik niks meer wilde dan hem in mijn armen nemen. Hem troosten en hem ervan overtuigen dat alles wel goed zou komen. Ook al wist ik niet wat er aan de hand was. Langzaam liep ik op hem af, en niet veel later voelde ik zijn vertrouwde armen om mijn heen. Even blijven we zo staan. Allebei in gedachten verzonken. Ik sluit mijn ogen om van het moment te genieten. Na een tijdje kijkt die me diep in mijn ogen aan. 
"Habibtie, weet je hoe erg ik je heb gemist?" Ik huiver bij het horen van mijn koosnaampje. 
"Ik heb je ook gemist hbib djelie." En voor ik het weet heeft die me bedolven onder zijn kussen. Als ik na een paar minuten dan naar adem snak kijkt hij me lachend aan. Hij pakt dan mijn handen vast, en controlerend kijkt hij naar ze. Zijn gezicht klaart op bij het zien van zijn ring om mijn vinger. Vragend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Ik wilde er zeker van zijn dat je nog van mij bent en dat je niet verloofd of iets dergelijks bent." Ik begin te lachen om zijn actie en voor het eerst vandaag zie ik ook een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht verschijnen. Hij omhelst me weer en weer maakt die me gek door me steeds te kussen. 
"Lieverd, je wil niet weten hoe blij ik ben dat je weer bij me bent, ik heb me de afgelopen tijd echt rot gevoeld, ik miste je zo erg, ik ga dood zonder jou liefde." Met grote ogen kijk ik Mohammed aan. 
"Lieverd, ik heb je ook zo erg gemist, maar schat wat heb je jezelf aangedaan." Hij volgt mijn ogen die geschrokken de kamer rondkijken. Ik sta dan op en begin meteen met opruimen. Hij probeert me tegen te houden maar ik kan het niet meer aanzien. Ik ruim al zijn kleren en resten van eten op. Ik leg de afwas op een andere hoop, die ik straks ga afwassen. Hij kijkt me de hele tijd alleen maar aan. 

Na een tijdje val ik uitgeput op de bank naast hem. Hij trekt me naar zich toe maar ik maak me los uit zijn armen en sta op. "Mohammed vertel me wat er met je is? Wat is er allemaal gebeurd de laatste tijd?" Hij draait zijn hoofd de andere kant op en haalt nuchter zijn schouders op. Ik begin mijn geduld te verliezen omdat ik me ernstige zorgen om hem maak. 
"Kijk verdomme naar je zelf, Je hebt dikke wallen onder je ogen, je leeft in een zwijnenstal, en je zeikt tegen iedereen die je tegenkomt." Ik haal adem en ga rustig verder.
"Mo, hbib djelie, ik maakte me weken zorgen om je, ik dacht dat de ergste dingen met je waren gebeurd. Was het teveel moeite om gewoon door te geven dat je nog leefde. Ik ging kapot, ik maakte me zo een zorgen om je." Ik ga naast hem zitten en woel met mijn hand door zijn haar. 
"Het spijt me habibtie, ik ben gewoon in een zwart gat gevallen, ik miste je zo erg en ik kreeg ruzie met mijn ouders, er is niks ernstigs ik zat gewoon in een grote dip, omdat ik op de een of andere manier dacht dat ik je kwijt was. Maar je bent er nu, alles zal weer goed komen, we zijn weer bij elkaar." Ik knik blij naar hem. 
"Kom op, ik moet je zoveel vertellen dus jallah dan gaan we ergens wat eten, en bijpraten en kun je me alles vertellen over de ruzie met je ouders." Ik zie dat hij even twijfelt maar toch staat hij dan op. 

Even later zitten we in de Mac bij te praten alsof er niks is veranderd, alsof ik nooit ben weggeweest. De hele middag geniet ik intens van hem. We gaan in de avond nog even naar het strand, over de ruzie met zijn ouders wil die niet veel loslaten dus laat ik het zo, ook op de vraag waarom zijn zussen mij niet in Al Hoceima zijn bezoeken krijg ik geen antwoord. Ik vraag er niet verder over, ik wist niet dat er meer achter zat. 

Als ik aan het einde van de avond in bed lig denk ik opeens aan Faysal. Hij had gelijk, ik had me eigenlijk geen zorgen hoeven te maken, er was inderdaad een verklaring voor het feit dat Mohammed niks van zich liet horen, ik zucht diep en ben dankbaar dat alles uiteindelijk goed is gekomen. Door de gedachte aan Faysal moet ik aan zijn cadeautje denken, ik stap weer uit bed en duik mijn kast in om het ding te vinden. 
Na tien minuten zit ik uitgeput op mijn bed met het pakje voor me neus. Ik open het en tot mijn verbazing zie ik een mooie ketting, het is mooi zilver met een hangertje eraan. Als ik het hangertje pak zie ik dat het een `Hand van Fatima` is en in het midden van het handje staat er heel mooi een F in gegraveerd. Met grote ogen blijf ik ernaar kijken. Ik pak het blaadje dat er bij zit en hardop lees ik het voor:


F atiha klinkt bij mij als muziek in de oren. 
A an jou ben ik de mooie tijden in mijn leven verloren. 
T elkens als je me aankijkt, besef ik hoe mooi het leven kan zijn 
I eder deel van mijn lichaam tintelt, ik ben verlost van de pijn. 
H uilend van geluk denk ik terug aan de eerste dag. 
A an jou mooie ogen en je prachtige lach. 

Meid ik ben gek op je, je betekent zoveel voor mij en hierbij wil ik je laten weten hoe belangrijk deze vriendschap voor me is. Ik ga je missen meid, doe geen dingen die ik ook niet zou doen en zorg goed voor jezelf, je bent een slimme meid. Deze ketting is het bewijs van onze mooie vriendschap. De F omdat die voor ons beide erg veel waarde heeft. Wees niet bang dat mensen zullen opkijken van de letter F want het is gewoon de beginletter van jou naam, niemand hoeft te weten wat er achter zit. Schat doe rustig aan, en ik verlang naar de dag dat we elkaar weer zullen zien... 

Faysal  

Met een bigsmile lees ik het briefje steeds opnieuw. Ik sta op en ga voor de spiegel staan. Ik doe de ketting om mijn nek, en glunderend kijk ik naar de ketting. Wat is het toch een lieve jongen. Ik stap even later mijn bed weer in, en gelukkig met een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht val ik in slaap.... *

----------


## faaaatje

heeey bedankt dingetje van me...

Soooo jij schrijft trouwens heel mooi...

en o,ja moest van me zusje zeggen, Fatiha ga een boek schrijven, en wij zullen ervoor zorgen dat het een bestseller wordt...

Ben het volkome met haar eens...

Lieverd ik zal braaf wachten op een gevolg....

Boussa...

Me and mij zusje Selwa

Love ya

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dag dingetje van me,

Choukran voor je complimenten schatje, ik voel me vereerd, ik ben bezig met een groot vervolg voor jou en je zusje, geef haar een dikke kus van me en ik spreek jullie gauw...

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 18  

Een week later..  


Ik ben net klaar met werken en loop naar huis wanneer ik mijn telefoon hoor overgaan. Ik zoek naar het ding in mijn tas, maar kan hem niet zo snel vinden. Dat komt ervan als je er zoveel rotzooi in hebt zitten, denk ik. Hij stopt na een tijdje met overgaan en dan pas vind ik hem. Wanneer ik zie wie mij heeft gebeld verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Snel draai ik weer zijn nummer. 
"Hey schatje, ik zag dat je me belde." 
"Hey lieverd, ja je nam maar niet op dus ik dacht misschien ben je nog op je werk." 
"Nee, ben net klaar, en jij? wat ben je aan het doen?" 
"Ik sluit ook net de winkel, en ga onderweg naar mijn ouders, ik dacht misschien kun je me een beetje toespreken zodat ik meer lef heb om er weer heen te gaan." 
"Aah liefje, wat er ook is het is en blijven je ouders. Neem gewoon de eerste stap om het goed te maken hoe moeilijk het ook is." 
"Faat djelie, je wil niet weten wat ze me aan willen doen. Maar goed, je zal wel gelijk hebben, ik moet gewoon tegen ze in gaan en ze vertellen wat ik wil, misschien dat ze dan van gedachten veranderen." 
Ik wil verder vragen, ik wil weten wat er precies aan de hand is met zijn ouders. Waarom hij nog steeds niet terug naar huis is gegaan maar iets in me houdt me tegen, en vervolgens zie ik Khalid mij richting op lopen. 
"Mo, ik spreek je straks ik moet ophangen. Hou van je." Voordat hij wat terug kan zeggen heb ik al opgehangen. 
"Hey nichie, met wie was je aan de lijn dat je zehma zo snel ophing." Ik voelde me meteen betrapt en keek hem vragend aan. Hij begon te lachen. 
"Hey Faat ik weet dat er iemand is, ik ben niet op mijn achterhoofd gevallen, dat merk ik toch zo. Vooral al die telefoontjes die je in Marokko pleegde, erg goed kon je het niet verbergen." Met roodgloeiende wangen kijk ik hem aan. Hij begon nog harder te lachen en vroeg toen of ik hem misschien wilde vertellen wie het was. Omdat het mijn neef was schaamde ik me eerst om het te zeggen maar voor ik het weet heb ik al gezegd dat hij Mohammed heet en dat hij in Rotterdam woont. Hij vind het ontzettend leuk voor me. Ik had niet anders verwacht, Khalid is altijd wel iemand geweest die het wel okeej vond als je een relatie had, maar erg zorgzaam was die wel. 
"Maar Faat, kijk je wel uit, ik weet hoe jongens zijn, en bovendien is hij de ruzie met Tarik niet waard." Zuchtend kijk ik hem aan. Ik knik naar hem en neem daarna afscheid. Ik loop naar huis en ondertussen bel ik Mohammed weer maar hij neemt niet op. 

Thuis aangekomen, doe ik de dagelijkse dingen, en als ik die avond wat huiswerk doorneem gaat mijn telefoon. Blij neem ik op wanneer ik zie dat het Mohammed is.
"Mannetje van me, ik probeerde je nog te bellen maar je nam maar niet op." 
"Oh sorry schat, er was wat tussengekomen." Zegt hij afwezig. 
"Ben je bij je ouders thuis?" 
"Ja ik zit in mijn kamer." Ik vroeg me af wat er aan de hand was, waarom hij zo down klonk. "Schatje is er iets? Je weet toch dat je alles tegen me kan zeggen, dat ik er altijd voor je ben." Ik hoor hem zuchten, en op de achtergrond hoor ik iemand zijn kamer binnen komen. 
"Ja habibtie dat weet ik wel, maar er is niks ik ben gewoon moe." Dan opeens uit het niets hoor ik iemand schreeuwen op de achtergrond, het is in het Arabisch maar aangezien ik inmiddels veel heb geleerd van Mohammed weet ik precies wat er wordt gezegd. ( "Ben je weer met die Hoer aan het praten, ik zei toch dat ik dat niet meer wil. Ze gaat je leven verpesten Mohammed, luister naar mij, zeg tegen die hoer dat ze moet ophangen en dat ze jou met rust laat.") Geschokt blijf ik luisteren. Ik hoor Mohammed protesteren, het laatste wat ik dan hoor is dat hij zegt dat hij van me houdt, er wordt wel meer gezegd maar ik hoor het niet meer duidelijk. Wanneer ik me realiseer dat ik het echt goed heb gehoord en dat zijn moeder mij heeft uitgescholden, hang ik trillend op. 

Ik sta op uit mijn stoel en bedenkend loop ik mijn kamer rond. Omdat ik zo in gedachten ben verzonken, en me druk maakte om het feit dat ze mij een hoer heeft genoemd, heb ik niet in de gaten dat mijn broertje de kamer in was gekomen en me vragend aankeek. Toen ik hem opmerkte vroeg ik gerriteerd wat hij kwam doen. Hij gebaart naar de tv. Ik knik en loop dan de kamer uit. Ik loop naar beneden en ga in de tuin staan voor wat frisse lucht. Even later heb ik het nummer van Yasmina gedraaid. Snel leg ik haar uit wat er even daarvoor is gebeurd. 
"Faatje toch, het was heus niet voor jou bedoeld. Vast niet. Je hebt het gewoon verkeerd gehoord. Waarom zou zijn moeder jou niet mogen en hoe weet je zo zeker dat het zijn moeder was." 
"Ik zeg het je Yasmina er is al een tijdje iets niet goed, ik had het je toch gezegd in Marokko, al die tijd dat ik niks van hem hoorde. Ik weet het zeker Yasmin ze haten mij. Ze willen me niet met Mohammed zien." Yasmina verklaarde me voor gek en stelde me gerust door me te vertellen dat niemand Mohammed en ik uit elkaar kon halen. We hielden tenslotte van elkaar. Ik bedankte haar en neem afscheid. Ik haal diep adem en ga weer naar binnen. 

Ik ga even bij mijn ouders en broers in de woonkamer zitten maar ben er met mijn gedachtes helemaal niet bij. Mohammed had me niet meer teruggebeld, waar ik vreselijk van baalde, hij kon op zijn minst een sms-je sturen dacht ik. Die avond stap ik moeizaam in bed, de slaap is helemaal verdwenen en pas bij zonsopgang vallen mijn oogjes voor heel even dicht.... 


Hoofdstuk 19  

Twee dagen later zit ik in de les. Langzaam gaan de minuten voorbij. Mijn gedachtes zijn helemaal niet bij de leraar economie die wat vertelt over balansrekeningen. Sinds die dag heb ik nog steeds niks van Mohammed gehoord. Het deed me vreselijk veel verdriet dat die me niet belde gewoon om me te vertellen dat alles wel goed zou komen, dat er niks was om me zorgen over te maken en dat die nog steeds binnen een paar weken om mijn hand zou komen vragen. Er verscheen heel even een glimlach op mijn gezicht wanneer ik me weer herinner wat Mohammed tegen me zei toen we het over onze bruiloft hadden. Hij wilde alles erop en eraan maar de belangrijkste zei hij, zou zijn dat zijn Faatje er die dag als een prinses uit zou zien. Ik huiver als ik denk aan zijn stem toen die me die woorden toefluisterde. 

Ik word opgeschrikt door de bel, ik knipper even met mijn ogen en zuchtend pak ik mijn boeken op en verlaat het lokaal. Het is pauze en langzaam loop ik naar de plek waar ik altijd met vriendinnen zit. De meiden om mijn heen hebben het algauw over de zomer waardoor ik even met mijn gedachtes niet meer bij Mohammed ben. Ik lach voor het eerst deze dagen, alleen al door de gedachtes aan Al Hoceima. Ik hoor mijn telefoon overgaan maar heb geen zin om op te nemen vooral als ik zie dat het een priv-nummer is. De volgende lessen gaan langzaam voorbij en blij ben ik als ik na school weer naar huis loop... 

Diezelfde avond gaat mijn telefoon. Als ik zie dat het Salima is neem ik gespeeld opgewekt op. 
"Wejoo, meid net de persoon die ik wilde spreken, verveel me een beetje namelijk." 
"Hey, ehmm Faat we moeten je spreken kun je even bij me langskomen." Raar kijk ik mijn moeder aan die tegenover me zit. 
"Wat is er Salima, en wie is we?" 
"De meiden en ik, Faat je moet echt komen okeej, het is niks ernstigs maar we moeten echt praten." Ik vraag mijn moeder snel tussendoor of ik even naar Salima mag gaan. Ze knikt, omdat ze ziet dat het noodzakelijk is en ik vertel Salima dat ik onderweg ben. Ik hang op en even later ben ik op weg naar haar huis.

Ik vroeg me af wat er aan de hand was. Waar had het mee te maken? misschien met Tarik, misschien was hij daar en wilde ze me allemaal spreken, misschien wilde hij het uitpraten, ik zou niets liever willen. De hele weg naar Salima`s huis vraag ik me af wat het zou kunnen zijn dat het niet tot morgen kon wachten. Als ik bij haar in de straat ben kom ik Khalid weer tegen. Hij staat samen met zijn vrienden en zwaait lachend naar me. Ik schenk hem ook snel een lieve glimlach en bel aan bij Salima. Ze doet open en snel trekt ze me mee naar boven naar haar slaapkamer. Zwijgend zie ik Amira en Yasmina zitten. Salima doet de deur op slot en dan wordt het stil. Ze kijken elkaar steeds afwachtend aan. Ik hou het niet meer vol.
"Jullie maken me gek, vertel me nu wat er aan de hand is, of ik ga nu meteen weg, wat is er zo belangrijk laat op de avond." Salima kijkt me medelijdend aan. 
"Fett ga even zitten wil je." 
"Nee Salima, ik wil niet zitten, ik wil weten wat er is. Ik sla mijn armen over elkaar en langzaam begint Yasmina dan met vertellen... *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

"Faat, eerst moet je ons beloven dat je naar ons luistert en dat je dan pas je conclusies trekt." Ik knik snel en vraag haar verder te gaan. 
"We zijn vanmiddag in Rotterdam geweest, we zijn gebeld door de zus van Mohammed, Sarah. Ze had jou eerst gebeld maar je nam niet op, daarom zocht ze contact op met ons." Ik hou voor even mijn hart vast, omdat ik het gevoel heb dat ze wat gaan zeggen wat vanaf nu alles veranderd. Ze gaat verder..
"Faat, ze vroeg ons om te komen, we moesten iets met onze eigen ogen zien. We wilde eerst niet gaan, maar toen ze zei dat het voor jou eigen bestwil was hebben we toch de trein gepakt. We zijn naar zijn werk gegaan en we hebben iets gezien wat nu heel moeilijk is om aan jou te vertellen." Ze stopt met praten en kijkt de andere meiden aan. 
"Yasmina maak je verhaal af, wat heb je gezien? Is er iets ergs aan de hand met Mohammed?" Vragend kijk ik ze aan, maar de stilte lijken ze niet te willen verbreken. 
"Dames alstublieft vertel me wat er is, jullie maken me gek, wat hebben jullie gezien?" Smekend kijk ik Amira aan, die nu begint te praten. 
"Fatiha, je moet weten dat we het vreselijk erg vinden dat we jou dit nu gaan vertellen, maar we hebben het met onze eigen ogen gezien en kunnen het niet voor je verbergen." Ik zucht even en kijk haar weer afwachtend aan. 
"Wat het ook is, ik neem het jullie niet kwalijk, vertel het me nou, ik ga kapot." Amira kijkt de andere meiden aan, en dan komt het nieuws. "Faat, we hebben Mohammed aangetroffen met een andere meisje, zij zat letterlijk op zijn schoot en hij leek zich te vermaken." Ik hou me adem in, en kijk ze raar aan. 
"Faat, hij gaat vreemd, Mohammed gaat vreemd." Na deze woorden klamp ik me even vast aan de bureau van Salima omdat mijn knien het haast begeven. Hevig schud ik dan met mijn hoofd. 
"Nee, dat kan niet, Mohammed houdt van mij, hij doet mij dit niet aan." Deze woorden komen er niet echt overtuigend uit. De tranen lopen over mijn wangen omdat ik me langzaam aan realiseer dat zij nooit tegen me zouden liegen en dat door dit alle puzzelstukjes in elkaar vielen. Ik wist dat het waar was wat ze hadden gezien maar ik kon het niet geloven. Snikkend val ik in de armen van Amira. 
"We zouden trouwen, dat had hij me beloofd, we zouden samen verder gaan." Mijn gesnik word heviger en de andere meiden slaan nu ook hun armen om mijn heen. 
"Hij wilde 4 kinderen die allemaal op mij leken. Hij wilde me alles geven, meiden zeg me dat het niet waar is." Ze houden me nog steviger vast en sussen me, ze zeggen niks, ze troosten me alleen, ze zijn er voor me, net wanneer ik ze nodig heb. Hun vertrouwde armen die heb ik nodig om deze strijd aan te gaan, want ik wist toen al dat ik een lange weg te gaan had voordat ik Mohammed kon vergeten. De rest van de avond hoor je niks behalve mijn gesnik, mijn dromen zijn in duigen gevallen, in de toekomst zal er niks te zien zijn van Mohammed, hij had me bedrogen, de jongen voor wie ik letterlijk alles zou doen, de jongen van wie ik zielsveel hou had mij bedrogen... 

Amira belt mijn moeder op om door te geven dat ik bij Salima blijf logeren. Ze vertelt haar dat we een logeerpartijtje houden. Gelukkig vraagt mijn moeder niet verder. Wanneer de meiden slapen sta ik op en loop ik naar de badkamer, ik zie hoe mijn gezicht eraan toe is in de spiegel. De tranen lopen alweer over mijn wangen. Zoveel vragen waar ik antwoord op wil, zoveel onduidelijk, maar niemand behalve hij die me daar antwoord op kan geven. Ik pak mijn telefoon en voor ik het besef heb ik al zijn lieve smsjes gewist, zijn nummers wis ik ook. Ik loop naar de woonkamer en zet de pc aan, midden in de nacht meld ik me aan op MSN. Het pijltje van de muis gaat naar zijn MSN-naam: 
*..Fatiha Ana Bahiebek Habibtie, jij bent mijn vrouwtje en ik wil je nooit meer kwijt..* 
De tranen lopen nog steeds over mijn wangen en hevig begin ik weer te snikken als ik zijn MSN-naam weer zie. Ik klik op de rechter muisknop en langzaam kom ik bij de keuze `blokkeren`. Voor ik het weet is het gedaan, ik heb hem verwijderd uit mijn lijst, uit mijn leven, nu nog uit mijn hart. Ik sluit de computer af en net wanneer ik weer de trap op wil lopen hoor ik het sleutel in het slot, ik wil naar boven ontsnappen maar ik ben te laat. Khalid komt binnen en glimlachend kijkt hij me aan. Als hij mijn tranen opmerkt en mij vraagt wat ik zo laat nog op doe, ren ik zonder wat te zeggen de trap op naar boven. Ik stap weer het bed van Salima in, en huilend sus ik mezelf in slaap.......*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 20  

De volgende morgen 

Langzaam ontwaak ik uit mijn diepe slaap, en meteen voel ik de hevige hoofdpijn. Langzaam komt alles van de vorige avond weer terug. De tranen zoeken zich weer een weg naar beneden. Ik draai me om en zie dat ik alleen in de kamer ben. Alles is ook opgeruimd. Ik herinner me dat de meiden moeten werken vandaag, het was zaterdag. Er viel me een blaadje op dat naast me op een nachtkastje lag. Ik vouw het nieuwsgierig open:

Hey lieverd, we zijn werken. Rust lekker uit, neem een douche en neem een lekker ontbijt, mijn moeder zal daar voor zorgen. Lieverd maak jezelf alstublieft niet kapot, zo is het nou eenmaal gegaan. Elmektab Fatiha, het is het lot. Als je ons nodig hebt. moet je ons bellen, onze telefoons staan voor jou tijdens het werk aan.
Fett we houden van je en we zullen er altijd voor je zijn, vergeet dat niet.

Dikke kus,
Sal, Ami en Yas  

Deze brief had me zeker wat gedaan. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg en stond op. Ik deed precies wat me werd opgedragen. Ik douchte, ontbeet rustig met mijn tante en even later was ik alweer op weg naar huis. Ik groette mijn moeder met een grote glimlach. Mijn schoonzussen waren op bezoek, en de hele dag genoot ik intens van mijn neefjes en nichtjes, ik rolde met ze op de grond, de ene zat op mijn hoofd terwijl de ander op mijn buik sprong, ik nam ze mee naar buiten om te voetballen of om te springtouwen. Ik lachte de hele dag dankzij de kleintjes. Zij hadden ook lol en die glimlachjes op hun gezicht had ik al weken niet meer gezien. Ik had plezier met ze en ik was blij dat ze ook erg genoten. 

In de avond klets ik bij met mijn schoonzussen en mijn moeder. Ik lach alsof er niks is gebeurd, alsof ik die tijden met Mohammed nooit heb gehad. Diep verborgen hou ik de herinneringen en de pijn die ik voel. 
Van binnen ga ik kapot maar van buiten lach ik. Ik ben sterk, ik zou erover heen komen. Ik had genoeg om me op te concentreren zo zou het me wel lukken. Ik geloofde er volkomen in.

Voordat ik wil gaan slapen besluit ik even mijn mail te checken, als ik tussen al die reacties van Marokko.nl zijn naam zie staan slaat mijn hart een slag over. Ik kijk om mij heen en zie dat bijna iedereen van de familie er is, ik kan hem niet lezen, ik weet zeker dat ik dan in huilen uitbarst hoe moet ik dat dan verklaren tegenover iedereen. Ik besluit hem uit te printen. Ik klik erop en zonder de letters te lezen print ik hem snel uit. Ik sluit dan de computer af en met het blaadje in mijn handen loop ik naar mijn kamer. Ik doe de deur op slot en kijk naar het blaadje dat op mijn bed ligt, ik doe eerst mijn pyjama aan en stap in mijn bed. Trillend pak ik de blaadjes op en langzaam lees ik de letters...


Voor mijn allerliefste. 

Al die tijden heb ik lief en leed met je gedeeld. 
Ik heb me bij jou nooit Verveeld. 
Je gezicht, je glimlach, en je lieve woorden veroverden mijn ziel. 
Jij bent het meisje waar mijn hart op viel. 
Wat ik voor je voel, is moeilijk te beschrijven. 
Mijn liefde voor jou gaat heel diep, en niemand kan wat ik voor jou voel uit mijn hart verdrijven.. 
Maar ook al hou ik zoveel van jou, ik zal je moeten laten gaan. 
Vergeef me lieverd, dat ik je nu alleen in het leven laat staan. 
Ik heb geen keus, het liefst wil ik bij je blijven. 
Het zijn mijn tranen die van mijn schoot naar beneden drijven. 
Oh god dit doet zo`n pijn. 
Het liefst wil ik mijn leven met jou delen, en voor eeuwig bij je zijn. 
Maar het kan gewoon niet, ik wil je geen ellende bezorgen. 
Daar gaat mijn droom, met jou ontbijten in de morgen.. 
Ik hou zoveel van je, het doet soms zo`n pijn van binnen. 
Dit gevecht tegen de pijn zal ik niet kunnen winnen.. 
Bij iedere zucht die ik neem, zal ik aan je denken. 
Bij iedere stap die ik neem zal ik je woorden aandacht schenken. 
Vergeef me lieverd, haat me niet. 
Ik wil je heel graag bij me hebben maar het kan gewoon niet. 
Heel diep in mijn hart, heb jij een speciale plek. 
De gedachte dat ik alleen moet verder gaan maakt me echt gek. 
Maar het zij zo, het lot heeft dit geschreven meerdere malen. 
Het lot heeft ons bij elkaar gebracht, en het lot zal diegene zijn die ons uit elkaar zal halen. 
Het is het lot lieverd, ik kan er niets aandoen. 
Vergeef me mijn liefste hier heb je een laatste zoen. 
Weet dat ik je zal missen, ieder moment dat je ontbreekt in mijn leven. 
Jou naam staat gegraveerd in mijn hart, ik zal je nooit van mijn leven vergeten.. 

Met pijn in mijn hart op papier gezet ......

Ik hou van je, twijfel daar nooit aan
Mohammed  


Met nog meer vragen, twijfel en pijn in mijn hart lees ik de letters steeds opnieuw, in de hoop iets te vinden dat me meer kan uitleggen, want dit was te onduidelijk voor me. Er klopte iets niet. De vragen tolde in mijn hoofd, en zo viel ik uiteindelijk met het blaadje op mijn borst en de naam Mohammed op mijn lippen in slaap....*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Heb jullie lekker verwend met wat vervolgjes ik hoop dat jullie ervan zullen genieten, lees ze meiden...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:frons:  _Thx Lieverd voor je mooie, niet normale goede vervolg !!!_ 
_Khoop dat het no goed komt tussen die 2_  :piraat:  

_Dikke Zoen_

----------


## faaaatje

heeey.. dingetje van me...

Shoukran besef voor je gevolgjes we hebben weer alles gelezen, we lopen we helemaal bij hihihi....

Maar ik hoop ook dat het goed tussen die twee...

En ik hoop dat die mo er een goede verklaring voor heeft....

Maar schatje ga snel verder waga...

Boussa...

Love ya...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Miss_rwina en Faaatje (`dingetje`) Choukran voor jullie lieve reacties, hieronder een vervolgje voor jullie en faaatje thanx voor je sms-jes vanmorgen, je hebt me wakker gemaakt  
hahah maar geeft niet schatje, moehim geniet ervan allemaal en tot snel...* 




*.

De dagen die volgen zijn vreselijk zwaar. `s Morgens heb ik de grootste moeite om op te staan, de eerste uren op school kom ik niet meer opdagen, als ik zin heb verschijn ik het vijfde uur ofzo maar dat dan alleen omdat ik even weg van huis wil, de stof van de vakken pak ik ook niet meer op. Werken doe ik ook niet meer met plezier, de klanten kat ik af in plaats van vriendelijk tegen ze te zijn. Iedereen om me heen merkt dat er iets mis is, maar als iemand ernaar vraagt zet ik een grote glimlach op, en zeg doodleuk dat alles goed is. Alles doet me aan hem denken, bij alles leg ik een link met Mohammed, het is alsof ik hier nooit overheen kom, alsof dit altijd zo zal blijven. De meiden zijn er zoveel mogelijk voor me, zij en mijn neefjes en nichtjes zijn mijn enige lichtpuntje. Ze sleuren me vaak mee naar andere steden om lekker te winkelen, of gewoon even uitwaaien op het strand maar het is niet meer als voorheen. Mohammed was mijn leven en nu hij bij me weg is, weet ik niet meer hoe ik verder moet gaan. De spullen die ik samen met hem heb gekocht of die hij voor mij heeft gekocht heb ik in zakken diep in de kast weggestopt. Zijn sieraden, kleren of andere cadeautjes alles heb ik weggedaan. Ik wil niet meer aan hem herinnerd worden, ik wil hem vergeten, ik wil hem haten maar ergens diep in mijn hart zou ik willen dat ik nu in zijn armen lag.

De weken gaan langzaam voorbij, ik krijg vaak telefoontjes van een onbekend nummer, maar ik hoor nooit wat aan de andere kant van de lijn, ik weet dat hij het is en iedere keer vraag ik me af waarom hij me zo treitert, want zo val ik steeds weer in hetzelfde gat, waar ik juist langzaam probeer uit te komen. Het enige positieve aan deze hele situatie is dat het weer goed is tussen mij en Tarik, hij is ontzettend lief voor me net als mijn andere familieleden. Ze weten allemaal wel wat er met me is, alleen proberen ze het onderwerp te vermijden. De enige met wie ik erover praat zijn de meiden, verder hou ik me mond tegenover iedereen. 

..

Het gaat gelukkig steeds beter, langzamerhand kom ik er bovenop. Over hem praat ik niet meer, de hele dag door gaat het goed want dan ben ik bezig met school en mijn werk dat ik mezelf dwing daarop te concentreren. In de avond als ik in mijn bed lig komen alle herinneringen weer terug en telkens weer blijf ik hopen dat het toch goed komt. Als ik zo aan hem denk, en aan onze momenten samen, vraag ik me iedere keer af waar het mis is gegaan, waarom hij mij heeft bedrogen, en iedere keer weer rollen de tranen over mijn wangen. De meiden zeggen het me iedere keer, steeds weer vragen ze me dat ik mezelf niet kapot moet maken. Hij was mijn mektab gewoon niet. Daar moet ik mee leren leven.... 


Hoofdstuk 21  

6 weken nadat ik erachter kwam dat hij me had bedrogen, zit ik in de trein naar Rotterdam. Ik kijk naar buiten en zucht voor de zoveelste keer. Toen ik die morgen opstond had ik een raar idee, ik zou zijn vriend Rachid opzoeken want ik had gewoon het gevoel dat er iets niet goed zat, ik had teveel vragen waar ik antwoord op wilde krijgen, ik wilde hem spreken, ik was er bijna van overtuigd dat ik alleen zo verder met mijn leven kon gaan, als alles me duidelijk was. Dus ben ik vandaag niet naar school gegaan maar heb ik de trein naar Rotterdam genomen, daar aangekomen loop ik zwervend door het station mezelf tien keer de vraag stellend of ik dit wel echt wil, het gaat tenslotte een stuk beter. Twijfelend loop ik het station uit. Ik blijf even staan, haal me telefoon tevoorschijn en bel Salima op. 

Ik vertel haar waar ik ben en wat ik wil gaan doen, ik vraag haar of ik het moet doorzetten. "Faat lieverd als je dit wil doen, moet je er voor gaan, als je ervan overtuigd bent dat dit je zal helpen dan moet je het zeker doen en de antwoorden op jou vragen opeisen maar als je dit alleen doet omdat je nog steeds niet geloofd dat hij vreemd is gegaan dan draai je, je nu om en pak je de eerst volgende trein weer naar Den haag." Ik zucht even en uiteindelijk besluit ik er toch voor te gaan. Ik bedank haar en hang op. 

Zelfverzekerd loop ik dan naar de garage waar Rachid werkt, als ik daar aankom en hem aan het werk zie blijf ik even staan, ik haal diep adem, spreek mezelf streng toe en loop dan recht op mijn doel af....
"Een hele goedendag schoonheid, waar hebben wij mannen het bezoek van deze mooie dame aan te danken." Ik kijk de man aan die me zo durft aan te spreken, neerbuigend neem ik hem op. Rachid draait zich dan pas om en kijkt mij geschokt aan, hij blijft me lang zo aankijken en ik zie de medelijden in zijn ogen, daarna richt hij zich op de man die me even daarnet aansprak. 
"Hassen, zo praat je niet tegen dames, en had ik jou niet gezegd dat je dat ding moest gaan schuren." De man kijkt me nog een keer aan en draait zich dan zonder wat verder te zeggen om en loopt weg. Ik kijk Rachid weer aan die me nog steeds zo medelijdend aankijkt. Ik stap dichterbij en steek mijn hand uit. Hij schudt hem en houdt mijn hand lang vast, ik voel dan hoe hij er even in knijpt. Ik glimlach naar hem en als hij mijn hand heeft losgelaten zucht ik even. 

Het is een lange moment stil en dan ben ik het die uiteindelijk die stilte verbreekt. 
"Rachid waarom? vertel me alstublieft waarom?" Dit komt er meer gebroken uit dan ik had verwacht. Ik dacht dat ik de trilling in mijn stem kon beheersen maar blijkbaar had ik dat verkeerd geschat. Hij heeft vast en zeker in de gaten hoe gebroken ik ben. Na een lange tijd mij weer medelijdend te hebben aangekeken begint hij dan te praten. 
"Fatiha, ga naar huis. Je bent beter af, zonder te weten hoe het in elkaar zit." Hij wil zich omdraaien maar blijft mij toch aankijken. 
"Rachid, ik moet weten wat er is gebeurd, ik heb altijd gevoeld dat er meer achter zat. Ik heb vragen die dagelijks door mijn hoofd tollen die me gek maken omdat ik er antwoord op wil. Jij bent degene die me daarbij kan helpen, je bent zijn beste vriend." Hij zegt niks meer maar draait zich om en gaat verder met waar hij mee bezig was. Ik blijf nog even staan maar ik realiseer me dat hij niks zal loslaten en dan draai ik me om, om weg te lopen. Ik voel zijn ogen in mijn rug prikken ik weet dat hij het me graag wilde zeggen maar het niet kon, iets hield hem tegen. 

Ik loop naar een ziekenhuis dat niet zo ver was, de vriendin van Rachid werkte hier, dat kon ik me nog herinneren. Het was een superleuke dame, ze was altijd erg aardig tegen me geweest en ergens heb ik het gevoel dat ik dankzij haar mijn antwoorden vandaag zou krijgen. Ik loop naar de verloskundige afdeling en vraag naar Selwa. Gelukkig heeft ze op dat moment haar koffiepauze. Ik loop naar de kantine en tref haar aan een tafeltje, ze zit daar terwijl ze de krant van vandaag doorneemt, en haar kop koffie drinkt. Ik blijf even staan en dan merkt ze me opeens op. Haar gezicht klaart op. Er verschijnt een grote glimlach op haar gezicht en ongemakkelijk kijk ik haar aan. Ze staat dan op en loopt met open armen op me af. Ik omhels haar stevig, er wordt helemaal niks gezegd. Ze laat me dan los en kijkt me aan. 
"Meisje toch, dat is lang geleden, wat heb ik jou gemist zeg. Ben blij dat je even bent langsgekomen, kom dan gaan we even wandelen." Ik knik alleen naar haar en samen lopen we dan het ziekenhuis uit om een wandeling te gaan maken. 
"Het spijt me Selwa dat ik nooit op je telefoontjes heb gereageerd. Ik kon het niet, het deed me teveel denken aan de tijden met Mohammed." Ze knikt alleen naar me. 
"Ik begrijp het wel Fatiha, het is allemaal ook zo raar gelopen, ik weet niet wat hem bezielde om jou te laten gaan. Ik dacht dat jullie nooit uit elkaar zouden gaan." Ik zucht en blijf even stil staan. Selwa kijkt me vragend aan. 
"Daarom ben ik hier Selwa, ik was net bij Rachid maar die wilde me niks vertellen, ik heb antwoorden nodig Selwa en jij moet me daarbij helpen." Vragend blijft ze me aankijken. 
"Fatiha, wat voor antwoorden wil je schat. Wat hebben ze jou in hemelsnaam vertelt dat je niet weet hoe alles in mekaar zit." Ik haal nuchter mijn schouders op. Ik loop verder en ga zitten op een bankje. Selwa neemt plaats naast mij. 
"Meid, vertel me eens hoe alles is gegaan." Ik haal diep adem en vertel Selwa het verhaal, over hoe zijn moeder mij had uitgescholden, over hoe ik erachter kwam dat hij me had bedrogen, over zijn mail die ik tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds niet begrijp, en over het vele verdriet die ik heb moeten doorstaan. Selwa kijkt me de hele tijd alleen geschokt aan. Aan het einde van mijn verhaal kijkt ze me nog steeds met grote ogen en open mond aan. Ik wacht op haar reactie.
"Fatiha, meid, je wil niet weten wat er allemaal is gebeurd en ik ben vreselijk boos op mezelf dat ik je nooit ben komen bezoeken om je de waarheid te vertellen, ik was te dom om te denken dat hij jou echt de waarheid zou vertellen want ik had gezegd dat hij dat moest doen maar in plaats daarvan heeft hij dus tegen je gelogen, hij is zijn woord niet nagekomen. Lieve Fatiha, Mohammed heeft jou nooit bedrogen........"*    



*Kijk eens dames dit is het voor even, hierna ga ik het verhaal verder vanuit het perspectief van Mohammed, zo lezen jullie dan hoe alles is gegaan, dat lijkt me namelijk wat duidelijker. Anders is het moeilijker voor mij om het te schrijven. Ik ga binnekort op vakantie en ik denk dat dit dan het laatste vervolgje was, na de zomer ga ik insaallah verder. Choukran voor jullie reacties en complimentjes dames, doe lekker rustig aan, voor degene die op vakantie gaan, Allahie3ouen, allahieziebtisier, en Moge Allah bij jullie zijn tijdens de reis en jullie veilig heen en weer brengen. Insaallah tot na de zomer....

Faatje jou zie ik in Maroc insaallah waar we lekker gaan genieten, bijkomen en feesten. Meid een fijne reis en tot dan insaallah....

Faatje*

----------


## faaaatje

heeey dingetje van me...

Sorry dat ik je heb wakker gemaakt, En jammer dat er pas naar de vakantie een vervolg komt...

Ik weet niet ik en me zusje hadden al z'n gevoel dat hij niet was vreemd gegaan...

Jij ook schatje trik selema voor de heen en terug reis en zeker gaan we elkaar zien in Marokko (al hoceima place to be) Lekker feesten en kletsen haha dat komt zeker goed...

Waga lieverd kan niet w8en tot dat ik je iendelijk zie...

Boussa van mij en selwatje

En doe de groeten aan je mama van mij zeg nog een paar weken en dan zien we elkaar kom ik heel vaak langs enzo....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dag lieverd,

Superlief dat mailtje van je en nee meid ik ga niet 1 juli, ik realiseerde me dat ik mijn moeder niet kon missen  :blozen:  en mijn vader enzo en ja ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen ik kan ook niet naar Marokko zonder mijn oh zo vervelende maar toch ook lieve broertje.. Ik ben er te erg aan gehecht geraakt dat ik altijd met ze op vakantie ga, heel erg raar, maar ja. Dus als we elkaar onderweg tegenkomen gewoon heel hard schreeuwen en anders moet je je stem sparen tot in Sidi Abid... hahah Maar lieve meid ik hou superveel van je en ik kan niet wachten tot ik je weer in mijn armen kan nemen en al die gekke rare maar ook leuke tijden kan meemaken in Alhoceima, en het belangerijkste onze eindeloze gesprekken midden in de nacht... Meid tot snel en bedankt voor allesssssssss... Geef ook je zusje een dikke kus van me, ik zou haar ook graag weer willen zien, ze is vast en zeker groot geworden, en meer op jou gaan lijken hahaha.
Van mijn moeder krijg je dikke knuffels en vele groetjes terug, ze zegt nu al: Ajemaa hoe ga ik dat doen met jullie, ik weet nu al dat het Fatima dit Fatima dat, Fatima zo gaat worden... hahaha

Geef ook je moeder een dikke knuffel en doe haar vele groetjes van me...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey lieverd, heel lief van je om nog een vervolgje te plaatsen_ 
_Het is natuurlyk wel spytig dat we pas na de vakantie een vervolg te lezen krygen_ 
_Maar voor wat, hoort wat_ 
_Kzou alvast zeggen, geniet van je vakantie_ 
_En tot gauw, Incha'Allah_ 

_Bissous_

----------


## faaaatje

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey dingetje van me

Joeijoeijoeijoei gelukkig vertrek je 1 JULI niet....!!!! Wollah ben blij weet ook niet waarom.... Maar heb het gevoel dat we elkaar gaan tegen komen onderweg... Ik weet niet wat ik doe ik hoop maar niet dat ik flauwval  :tong uitsteken:  hahah.... Drollie van me ik hou ook heeeeeeel veeeel van je.... Ik zou je nooit willen inruilen voor een ander... Nou fatiha ik denk dat het wordt... Tot de dood onscheidt... Ja ik wil... hhahaha... Sooo i'm happy... Because of you my darling... HAHAH schatje... Mij moeder wilt jou ook zo graag ontmoeten en niet alleen jou maar ook jou moeder... Dus bereidt je maar voor, jullie krijgen bezoek... Van mij moeder heh.. Want ik ben dan gewoon standaart iedere dag bij jullie thuis... HAHAH... Wij twee gaan een leuke toffe super tijd tegemoet...

Boussa dingetje van me...

Love you...

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

heeey je hebt een nieuwe fan ga gauw verder wnat ik ga ook op vakantie maar k kan niet waxhten op een vervlog okey kusz yasmine

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben weer terug van weggeweest, heb een onwijs leuke zomer achter de rug, heb leuke tijden meegemaakt en zou het dolgraag weer eens overdoen, maar goed ik ben weer terug in dit kikkerlandje en moet er weer een jaar tegenaan. Ik heb de hele zomer aan het verhaal gedacht en heb weer nieuwe ideen opgedaan. Ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder momenteel wacht ik alleen nog op mijn beste maatje, Fatima. Als het goed is komt ze ook een deze dagen terug. Dus schatje zodra je terug bent let me know dingetje van me.
Mensen tot snel en blijf het lezen want heb nog genoeg in petto....

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

oi salaam,

Wilde je alleen ff laten weten dat ik ontzettend genoten heb (ondanks de minder leuke kanten) van het verhaal. En net zoals dinges zei (vraag me nie wiens zusje zij ook weer was) maar huh, jij moet echt schrijfster ofzo worden ...wat kan jij leuk vertellen!

Btw: hoe jij over maroc vertelt, maakt dat ik die magrabijnen en het land nu toch weleens wil gaan leren kennen. InshaAllah sometime soon hopefully.

Maargoed dat je het ff weet, je hebt er weer een fan ala broer bij.  :zwaai:  Hoi!

Enne niet al te lang op je laten w8ten he?!

Greetz

----------


## na de geboorte

> _Geplaatst door mejnoonalcabo_ 
> *
> I know die vlag sucks :s *


Ik wil geen slecht woord meer horen over die vlag  :boos:

----------


## moemina

hallllloooooooo hi 



hallo hallo en welkom terug,fijne vakantie gehad  :bril:  denk het wel he.
nou ik ben blij dat je weer terug bent,en weer kunnen genieten van je story.

nou ik verwacht snel een vervolgje en niet op je laten wachten he.
dikke kus van mij en mijn zoontje



beslema :  :cheefbek:

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

> Geplaatst door Nageboorte: 
> Ik wil geen slecht woord meer horen over die vlag


 :kwaad:  ...weetjewel hoeveel slachtoffers er gevallen zijn voor de originele vlag en de onafhankelijkheid van het land?! ....stelletje hielelikkers dat ze zijn.

Weg met alle criminelen in de politiek  :zweep:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Kijk eens aan, heb er nieuwe fans bij, hartstikke leuk ook al beginnen ze meteen een discussie wat niks met mijn verhaal te maken heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Anyway wat ook leuk is, is dat ik er een broer bij heb, en hartstikke leuk dat ik door het schrijven over Marokko mensen laat interesseren in het land en de cultuur  :Cool:  
Nou bedankt voor de complimentjes en voor de andere welkom terug geldt ook voor het zoontje van Moemina  :grote grijns: 
Ik wacht nog op `mijn dingetje Fatima` die zo snel mogelijk reageerd ik ga in het weekend denk ik mijn vervolgjes neerzetten dus hou het in de gaten  :grote grijns: 

Tot gauw,
Faatje

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

:verrassing:   Weekend pas??

Neee toggg?!   




 :droef:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Sorry maar zo moet het echt even, ik moet namelijk nog heel veel dingen doen voor school.. solly solly  :frons:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Welcome back sweety_  :grote grijns: 
_Incha'Allah ga je gauw verder_ 

_Bisous_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

morgen insaallah Mijn Dingetje komt nu even voor.. Boussa

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 22  

Paar weken terug, in de zomer...  

Mohammed 

Ik zat aan tafel met mijn ouders. Ze hadden het over de dagelijkse dingen maar ik was er totaal niet bij met me hoofd. Gisteravond sprak ik mijn vrouwtje even door de telefoon. Ik mis haar zo erg en ik baal er ontzettend van dat ik er al weken moet missen, ik heb tegen haar gezegd dat ze moet genieten en dat ze zich geen zorgen om mij moet maken, maar eigenlijk ga ik kapot van binnen. Ik mis haar zo erg, ik kan niet wachten tot ze terug is. Ik kan mijn armen nu niet om haar heen slaan of haar gek maken met mijn gekietel, ik mis haar mooie glimlach en ik kan haar niet meer pesten met al het gezoen van mij. 

"Mohammed, mijn zoon waar ben je met je gedachten?" Ik kijk naar mijn vader die me vragend aanstaart. Ik realiseer me opeens dat dit mijn kans kan zijn, ik zeg het gewoon, wat heb ik te verliezen. 
"Pap, ik wil je wat vragen?" Mijn ouders kijken me afwachtend aan. Ik verzamel al mijn moed bij elkaar om het te zeggen, ze verwacht dat ik binnenkort om haar hand ga vragen dus het er serieus over hebben met mijn ouders moet nu onderhand wel gaan gebeuren. 
"Pap, als ik je een adres zou geven, zou je dan voor mij om de hand van mijn geliefde gaan vragen?" Zenuwachtig kijk ik ze allebei aan. Op mijn vaders gezicht verschijnt er een glimlach. Als ik naar mijn moeder kijk zie ik dat ze me met open mond aanstaart, ik wacht op een reactie van haar maar in plaats daarvan staat ze op en ijsbeert door de kamer. Mijn vader en ik kijken haar vragend aan. 
"Mama, ik hou van haar ze is de enige met wie ik mijn leven wil delen, liever vandaag nog dan morgen." Afwachtend op haar reactie kijk ik mijn moeder aan, totaal niet voorbereid op wat er ging komen. 

Ze haalt diep adem en doordringend kijkt ze me dan aan.
"Mohammed jij bent gek geworden, hoe kun je Mohammed, hoe kun je zeggen dat je van een berber houdt, hoe kun je zeggen dat je je leven wil delen met een berber?" Even kijk ik mijn moeder niet-begrijpend aan. Ik volg het niet, wat heeft mijn moeder tegen berbers? 
"Zij is een vieze berber Mohammed vergis je niet dat zijn gevaarlijke mensen. Hoe haal je het in je hoofd te zeggen dat je haar als je vrouw wil. Ik dacht eerst dat je gewoon speelde met haar, dat het niet serieus was, en nu vertel je ons dat je met haar wil trouwen, ze heeft je behekst, hoor je me, ze heeft je behekst." Ik snak naar adem bij het horen van mijn moeders verhaal. Ik laat de woorden even tot me doordringen, ongelovig kijk ik haar dan aan. 

Hoe kon ze zo over Fatiha denken? Mijn Fatiha. Hoe kon ze zo slecht denken over mijn vrouwtje over de aanstaande moeder van mijn kinderen. Ik kijk mijn vader smekend aan, maar ook hij lijkt er weinig van te begrijpen. 
"Mama, 3lash? Waarom zeg je zoiets? Ik heb haar in dit huis gebracht, omdat ik je wilde laten zien hoeveel ze voor me betekent, dat zij de vrouw is met wie ik verder wil. Mam ik bracht haar hier omdat ik wilde dat ze de vrouw die me heeft opgevoed leerde kennen en nu wil je zeggen dat je haar nooit hebt gemogen? En dat verdomme alleen omdat ze een berber is? What the fuck kan me schelen wat voor nationaliteit ze heeft?" Mijn moeders` ogen spoten vuur. 
"Kijk hoe je tegen me praat, waar haal je het lef vandaan zo een grote mond te geven aan je moeder. Dat heeft zij je aangeleerd, die berbers met wie jij je hebt ingemengd hebben je gehersenspoeld." Even weet ik niet wat me overkomt, zegt ze me dit nou echt, heeft ze die woorden echt uitgesproken of verbeeld ik het me maar. Ik slik even en sta dan op.
"Mohammed waar ga je heen, blijf hier ik wil alleen het beste voor je mijn zoon." Ik draai me naar haar om. 
"Het beste voor me? Je dacht dat ik met haar speelde jek? Je hebt nooit gewild dat het serieus werd tussen ons." Ik wil verder gaan met haar, in discussie gaan, schreeuwen dat Fatiha alles is wat ik wil maar het enige wat ik deed was mijn jas van de kapstok halen en de buitendeur keihard achter me dichtslaan. In gedachten verzonken loop ik naar mijn auto. Als ik in de auto zit dringt het pas echt tot me door dat mijn moeder het meent, ze haat Fatiha ze heeft haar nooit gemogen. Ik start de auto en rij weg


Hoofdstuk 23 

"Waarom zou ze zo een meisje als Fatiha weigeren, wat heeft mijn lieve schat haar ooit aangedaan?" Ik slik moeizaam, mijn ogen lijken zich te vullen met tranen. Ik kijk mijn beste vriend Rachid wanhopig aan, die aandachtig naar mijn verhaal heeft geluisterd. 
"Weet je bro, je moeder draait wel bij. Ze had het gewoon niet verwacht. Voor je het weet feliciteert ze je en vertelt ze je dat ze blij voor je is. Het kan gewoon niet Mo, Faat heeft ze altijd met respect behandeld ze heeft ze nooit wat aangedaan, je moeder heeft geen enkele poot om op te staan." Ik zucht diep en bedenk me dat Rachid misschien wel gelijk heeft. Er is niks dat Fatiha fout heeft gedaan. 
"Okeej dus er veranderd niks aan de hele situatie, zij word gewoon nog steeds mijn vrouw niemand die ons in de weg zal staan. Toch Rachid?" Ik kijk mijn vriend wanhopig aan. 
"Ja heb er vertrouwen in Mo, alles komt goed okeej mattie?" Ik knik naar mijn beste vriend maar toch heb ik er niet echt vertrouwen in. Ik was bang dat kon je wel zeggen, bang om Fatiha kwijt te raken, ik wilde niet tussen haar of mijn moeder kiezen. Ze waren me allebei te dierbaar. 


Hoofdstuk 24 

"Pa zeg wat, Pa alstublieft praat met haar, Fatiha is alles wat ik wil." Hij kijkt me medelijdend aan. Mijn moeder ijsbeert mompelend door de kamer terwijl mijn zwager en zus elkaar niet-begrijpend aankijken. Toen ik gister thuis kwam van Rachid hebben we het er niet meer over gehad maar toen ik vandaag van mijn werk kwam zag ik dat mijn zus en zwager erbij waren betrokken. Even is het stil maar neem dan het woord. 
"Okeej wat wil je van me? Wil je dat ik haar verlaat en de rest van mijn leven jou de schuld geef dat je het meisje van mijn dromen van me hebt afgenomen? Zeg me wat je van me wilt." Ze stopt met lopen en kijkt me aan. 
"Ik wil dat je haar inderdaad verlaat en je gaat er geen spijt van krijgen, ooit zul je mijn bedanken dat ik je dit heb gedwongen." Met grote ogen kijk ik haar nu ongelovig aan. Maar ze is nog niet klaar. 
"Ik wil dat je trouwt met Bouchra, de collega van je zus, zij is een goed meisje en bovendien heeft ze alles voor je over omdat ze verliefd op je is." Weer hap ik bijna naar adem. Ik sta op en ijsbeer nu ook door de kamer, langzaam dringen de woorden van mijn moeder tot me door, ik realiseer me dat ze geen grapje maakt, ze draait niet meer bij, ze meent dit, ze wil Fatiha niet, het liefst had ze gewild dat ik Fatiha nooit had ontmoet. 

Ik begin boos te worden, ik zie Fatiha voor me, hoe ze naar me lacht hoe ze me een kusje toezwaait, hoe ze me liefdevol aankijkt, hoe ze me altijd aan het lachen maakte. Ik word gekker en gekker, als ik mijn moeder aankijk die me afwachtend met een gemene blik aankijkt pak ik meteen het eerste wat er in handbereik ligt, de vaas die op de muur achter mijn moeder beland laat een oorverdovend geluid achter. 
"Verdomme, kijk me niet zo aan, kijk me niet aan met die vreselijke blik. Ik wil Fatiha, ik wil Bouchra niet, ik haat haar !!!!" Ik ga zwaar ademend weer zitten en woel door mijn haar. Boos kijk ik me moeder aan. 
"Ik doe het voor jou mijn zoon, als je dit niet accepteert kan je voor altijd vertrekken dan ben jij mijn zoon niet meer." Ik sta weer op en loop boos op haar af.
"Weet je wel wat je met me doet, hoe je me nu langzaam kapotmaakt!! In stukken breek je me, en het ergste is, is dat je zegt dat je dit doet om mij eigen bestwil. Is het breken van mijn hart voor mijn eigen bestwil, is het mijn eigen bestwil dat je me dwingt iemand te trouwen die ik veracht! Is het verdomme voor mijn eigen bestwil dat je mijn engeltje, mijn leven van me afpakt!! Zij is mijn alles!!!" Ik schreeuw bijna de longen uit mijn lijf. 
"Wat doet het ertoe dat ze berbers is, ze houdt van mij ze wil met mij verder is dat niet waar het omgaat. Waarom heb je Sanae wel met open armen ontvangen toen ze je vertelde dat ze wilde trouwen met haar Nederlandse vriend. Berber zijn is zelfs niet zo erg dan een Nederlandse zijn. Waarom maak je die onderscheid tussen mensen, was jij het niet die ons altijd zei dat iedereen hetzelfde was, dat het ging om het innerlijk en niet om de afkomst? Waarom geldt dat niet voor berbers dan?" Ik stop even en kijk haar aan. Ze lijkt zich niet te interesseren hoe ik me voel, door die kille blik in haar ogen realiseer ik me hoe ik haar op dit moment veracht. Nooit verwacht dat ik in zo`n positie zou zitten met mijn eigen moeder.
"Weet je, ik schaam me dood nu dat ik een arabier ben. Tfoe !! Ik zou willen dat ik een volbloed berber was." Geschokt kijkt ze me aan en voordat ik het in de gaten heb beland haar hand op mijn wang, waarna ik voel hoe het een afdruk achter laat. 

Zij van wie ik dacht dat ze juist een gat in de lucht zou springen als ze hoorde dat ik met de vrouw van me dromen wilde trouwen. Zij van wie ik dacht dat ze de beste moeder ter wereld was, dat ze me altijd alleen gelukkig wou zien, zij was de vrouw van wie ik nu vreselijk walgde. Ik kijk mijn vader aan die zijn hoofd gebogen houdt. Mijn zus kijkt me huilend aan terwijl mijn zwager me alleen zielig aankijkt. Niemand die ook maar iets tegen mijn moeder durft te zeggen. Ik pak mijn jas en woest verlaat ik het huis. 
In de auto laat ik de tranen gaan. Ik hou zoveel van haar, hoe moet ik zonder haar leven, het kan gewoon niet. Zij is mijn wederhelft er moet een oplossing zijn. Ik start mijn auto en rij weg. 

Na een klein uurtje loop ik met mijn handen in mijn zakken over het strand. Ik moet lachen om de situatie waarin ik verkeer, voordat ik Fatiha leerde kennen had ik nooit om een meisje gehuild en was ik bijna nooit te vinden op het strand. De tranen lopen weer over mijn wangen als ik me realiseer hoe erg ik haar mis, wat had ik er alles voor gedaan om haar nu gewoon te omhelzen, ik verlang nergens meer naar dan naar haar armen en haar woorden die me troostend kunnen vertellen dat alles goed komt. De gedachte aan Fatiha brengen me weer terug naar onze eerste afspraak, hier op dit strand. Hoe ze die dag haar afstand bewaarde, hoe ze met opgetrokken wenkbrauw naar me keek. Ik ben meteen op haar gevallen, haar glimlach, haar woorden, alles aan haar doet wonderen. Twee giechelende meiden halen me weer terug naar de werkelijkheid. Ik kijk naar ze om en zie hoe verleidelijk ze me aankijken. Ik zucht diep en zonder wat te zeggen loop ik langs ze heen het strand af. In de auto zet ik muziek aan en piekerend over deze situatie rij ik de snelweg op. Door al dat denken vergeet ik de tijd en voor ik het weet ben ik weer terug in de stad. Ik realiseer me dat ik niet terug naar huis kan, ik ga slaan als ik iemands kop nog ga zien vandaag, na een tijdje besluit ik naar mijn werk te rijden, ik tover mijn kantoor wel om in een slaapkamer voor vannacht. Of ik een oog dicht zou doen vandaag was de vraag, keer op keer kwam ik terug op de realiteit, ik wist die dag al dat ik Fatiha zou moeten vergeten, ik had geen andere keus, stiekem hoopte ik wel dat er een oplossing zou zijn. 

Net wanneer ik op de bank wil neervallen hoor ik luid gebonk op de deur. Gerriteerd sta ik op om open te doen, als ik Rachid zie staan laat ik hem opgelucht binnen. Hij geeft me een schouderklopje alsof die zo wil zeggen dat die me begrijpt. Ik zucht diep en vraag wat die komt doen. 
"Nadat ik het verhaal van Sanae heb gehoord, heb ik je bijna overal gezocht maar wist dat je uiteindelijk wel hier naartoe zou komen. Moehim Bro, alles komt goed man je weet toch. Maak je geen zorgen." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik hem aan. 
"Nou Rachid dit keer komt het niet goed, ik zweer ik begin haar te haten Rachid, ze kan me dit niet aandoen. Ze kan mijn enige houvast in dit leven niet van me afpakken." Medelijdend kijkt hij me aan. We worden gestoord door zijn telefoon. Ik plof neer op de bank en als ik hoor dat Rachid zijn vriendin aan de lijn heeft word ik helemaal gek. Hij hangt gauw op en voordat hij wat gaat zeggen vroeg ik hem of hij wilde weggaan. 
"Mo ik zie aan je dat je kapot gaat, kom mee naar mijn huis, je kan hier niet alleen blijven." 
"Rachid ik raak haar kwijt, wollah man ik ga haar kwijtraken." Mijn ogen vullen zich met tranen door de gedachte alleen al. 
"Mijn moeder gaat het me nooit vergeven als ik wegga met Fatiha en bovendien kan ik het mijn schatje niet aandoen. Rachid ik kan haar niet vertellen dat mijn moeder haar niet wil."
"Mo, kom op praat geen onzin er moet wel een oplossing zijn." 

Die avond ben ik blij dat Rachid bij me is, samen komen we uiteindelijk op de conclusie dat mijn moeder wel van gedachten moet veranderen. Ik ga Fatiha niet verlaten voor haar. Ik ga niet kiezen tussen twee mensen die me allebei erg dierbaar zijn...... toch?  *  



Okeej die staat erop, hoop dat jullie ervan hebben genoten, ik ga z.s.m verder. Bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties...

Kusjes,
Faat

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Ok dan, we zijn er weer!  :duim: 

Maar eh "horda" (bloem) wel een beetje aan de korte kant he?! ...ga maar weer gauw verder zodat ik morgen op mijn werk weer is lekker wat te lezen heb.

----------


## na de geboorte

> _Geplaatst door mejnoonalcabo_ 
> * ...weetjewel hoeveel slachtoffers er gevallen zijn voor de originele vlag en de onafhankelijkheid van het land?! ....stelletje hielelikkers dat ze zijn.
> 
> Weg met alle criminelen in de politiek  *


ooh op die fiets, ja oke oude vlag all the way :grote grijns: 


@FaatjeMoesjoem

ga snel verder  :duim:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Bedankt lieverd, voor je mega grote vervolg_ 
_Hopelyk ga je gauw verder...._ 

_Koessie van je trouwe fan_  :grote grijns:

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

> ooh op die fiets, ja oke oude vlag all the way




 :Confused:  [ikke nie begrijp]

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Neeee tog ..vandaag nog steeds niets  :verrassing:  
..egt iriii...het is net als een boek  lezen...hoogst irritant. 

Waar blijf je nou meissie?? Je hebt het zeker druk met school, wat doe je als ik vragen mag?
Nou hoop gauw van je te horen

Your all time favourite fan

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Het spijt me echt waar, en ja heb het inderdaad druk met school en dat terwijl ik net ben begonnen. Ik zit op de havo, vorig jaar ben ik blijven zitten en heb me voorgenomen dit jaar minder te typen en me meer bezig te houden met school. Ik doe me best het goed te combineren echt waar. Ik geniet er erg van als ik schrijf serieus ik kan niet wachten tot ik tijd heb om weer te schrijven.. Hoop dat jullie geduldig zullen wachten...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

DIKKE KUS! ...mmm, ik hou van kussen  :stout:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 25  

Dagenlang sliep ik op mijn kantoortje, ik piekerde dag en nacht over mijn probleem. Fatiha durfde ik niet te vertellen wat er aan de hand was, ik durfde haar niet te bellen of te reageren op haar mailtjes. Ik wist dat als ik haar sprak ik me zou verspreken, ze zal het meteen merken. Ik moest eerst dit oplossen en dan zou ik kijken hoe het verder moest. Af en toe ging ik naar huis om wat spullen op te halen, ik heb geprobeerd met mijn moeder te praten maar die keek me amper aan. Ik heb het opgegeven dat kon je wel zeggen, ik moest mijn relatie met Fatiha eindigen hoe ik het ook wendde of keerde. Toch leek het alsof ik hoopte op een wonder, alsof ik dacht dat zodra Fatiha terug zou komen alles wel goed zou zijn. Dat zij alles weer goed zou maken. Ik merkte naarmate de dagen verstreken en ik Faat steeds meer ging missen dat ik veranderde, ik ging het afreageren op de mensen om mij heen. Toen mijn moeder door de telefoon mijn zussen weigerde Fatiha te gaan bezoeken in Al Hoceima barstte de bom helemaal. Ik ging kapot, het vrat aan me, ik kon het gewoon niet begrijpen. Het meisje dat mijn hele leven voor me was werd de hele dag door, door mijn moeder afgekraakt geen enkel goed woord had ze over haar alleen maar roddelpraatjes. Ik werd letterlijk gek als ik thuis was dus ontweek ik het steeds meer. Het ergste vond ik dat mijn vader of broers er niks van zeiden. Zelfs mijn zus die zo close met mijn moeder was deed geen moeite mij te helpen. Zo gingen mijn dagen dus vreselijk door. Ik stortte me maar op mijn werk, waar ik ze letterlijk ook gek maakt. Maar ik moest het gewoon op iemand afreageren. Ik was een totaal ander persoon totdat Fatiha me kwam bezoeken.....

Toen ik haar die dag zag, ik kon haar alleen maar vasthouden en blij zijn dat ze veilig en wel bij me was. Ik zag aan haar dat ze het vreemd vond dat ik me zo gedroeg maar ik vertelde doodleuk dat er niks aan de hand was en verzon een smoes voor mijn gedrag de afgelopen tijd. Ik wist dat ze nooit verder vroeg, ze wilde dat ik het altijd uit mezelf vertelde. Vanaf die dag leek alles weer normaal te worden, ze was bij me terug, de vrouw van mijn dromen. Als ik zag dat ze naar me lachte was het alsof ik al mijn problemen vergat, geen enkele obstakel lag er dan op de weg naar een toekomst met haar. Ik bleef het proberen met mijn ouders maar nog steeds zonder resultaat, mijn moeder was een vrouw geworden die je absoluut niet meer kon tegenspreken. 

Toen ze me een keer belde om te komen praten leek ik hoop te hebben, ik ben meteen gegaan en vertelde Fatiha over de telefoon dat ik met mijn ouders zou gaan praten, ze was blij voor me ook al wist ze niet wat er aan de hand was. Toen ik die dag thuiskwam kreeg ik de schrik van mijn leven toen ik Bouchra met een grote glimlach op haar gezicht in de woonkamer zag zitten. 


Hoofdstuk 26  

"What the fuck doet zij hier??" Ik maakte al omkeer om weg te lopen maar mijn zwager blokkeerde de weg naar buiten. 
"Ga aan de kant, bemoei je er niet mee." 
"Mohammed ga zitten vandaag je laatste dag om je keus te maken." Ik draaide me om naar mijn moeder. 
"Kifesch vandaag mijn laatste kans?? Ik zei toch tegen jou ik wil haar niet, ik haat dat wijf kijk alleen maar naar hoe hopeloos zij is." Ik zag hoe mijn moeder mij stil aan bleef aankijken. 
"Ze zal je goed behandelen, ik heb haar goed opgevoed, wat wil je nog meer Mohammed. Wees blij dat ze jou wil, beter dan die berbers aan wie jij je zo vastplakt." Ik draai me om en ontmoet de ogen van de vrouw die me dit zegt. Zelfs de moeder van Bouchra is hier dus, ik kijk verder de woonkamer in om niet weer voor verassingen te komen staan. Behalve mijn twee zussen die me hier in steunen zijn er niet, voor de rest is de hele familie die ik niet nodig heb aanwezig. Ze hebben het expres zo gedaan, ze weten dat mijn zussen dan aan het werk zijn. 
"Ik haat jullie allemaal, etfoe ik haat jullie, dat jullie mij dit durven aan te doen." Weer kijk ik woedend naar mijn moeder. 
"Mohammed morgen willen ze het antwoord weten, knoop goed in je oren dat ik nooit zal instemmen met Fatiha dus of je trouwt met Bouchra een meisje die je een mooi leven te bieden heeft of je verlaat dit huis en leeft ergens anders in je eentje als een kluizenaar , ik hoef je dan nooit meer te zien." Voordat ze haar zin heeft afgemaakt ben ik al naar mijn kamer gelopen. Ik sluit de deur en trillend pak ik mijn telefoon. Ik moet kalmeren en het enige wat me zal helpen is haar stem, ik moet haar horen. 

Als ze opneemt met haar zachte stem realiseer ik me opeens iets, zij verdient dit niet, ik verdien haar niet ze is te goed voor me het enige wat ik kan doen is afstand van haar nemen, ik hou teveel van haar al die pijn kan ik haar niet aandoen. Als ze me vraagt of alles wel goed gaat kan ik mijn tranen bijna niet bedwingen. Wanneer mijn moeder plotseling binnen komt weet ik niet wat ik moet doen. Als ze merkt dat ik Fatiha aan de lijn heb begint ze dingen te zeggen waarvan ik hoop dat Fatiha ze niet heeft gehoord, ik probeer haar tegen te spreken en probeer dan weg te lopen om te voorkomen dat Fatiha dit hoort maar algauw zie ik dat ze heeft opgehangen en realiseer me meteen dat ze alles wel heeft moeten horen. 

Ik duw letterlijk mijn moeder uit mijn kamer en gooi de deur keihard achter haar dicht. Ik laat me vallen op mijn bed en nadenkend kijk ik naar het plafond, ik weet dat ik het nu echt heb verpest, ik kon het niet meer rechtzetten. Fatiha zal teveel vragen hebben nu ze mijn moeder heeft gehoord. Ik pieker de hele avond over mijn situatie en als die avond mijn zussen thuiskomen ben ik blij dat ze naar me toe komen. Ik heb een plan en zij moeten me daarbij helpen. Wist ik veel dat mijn plan meer problemen zou maken dan oplossen.... *

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

zozo daar ben ik blij om en ook om die smakkerd van je. Wat d8 je van eentje terug? Ach ik doe het gewoon.....ben je d'r klaar voor......vangen he.......ik doe het maar een keer dus..........catch!  :blauwe kus:  

Ok ik ga gauw lezen.... want mn dag zit er zo weer op dus....

laterssss

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Echt vet man_ 
_En nog eens bedankt_  :grote grijns: 
_Je kunt je verhaal ook op marokko.nl zetten_ 
_Ik weet zeker dat je talloze fans zult hebben_ 
_Anyway, khoop Incha'allah dat je gauw weer verder gaat_ 

_Veel liefst je trouwe fan_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo,

Thanx voor de reacties ben blij dat jullie ervan hebben genoten, ik ga vanavond denk ik weer tikken, hoop dat ik er tijd voor heb.
Miss_rwina, ik ben zeker van plan het op marokko.nl te plaatsen alleen wil ik een eind verder zijn en bovendien ben ik ook van plan de titel te veranderen maar dat horen jullie allemaal nog wel...
Stay tuned...

Boussa,
Faat

----------


## faaaatje

heeeey dingetje van me..

Ten eerste wollah sorry dat ik zo laat reageer. schaam me egt... Sollie... Maar lieverd wowwwww.... het verhaal wordt steeds leuker ga asjeblieft zo snel weer verder.... Jij bent egt goed... hahahaha slijm slijm... En ik wist wel dat die mohamed een goede jongen is.. Maar lieverd i'm back dus plaats snel weer een vervolg...

Love ya en psttt ook al was het kort in elhoceima maar heb het zeker naar me zin gehad...

Boussa dingetje van me...

Faaaatje....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey `dingetje` van me,

Maakt helemaal niet uit ik begrijp het wel darlin, mijn schatje heeft nogal een druk leventje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahaha maar schat mis je echt en vond het ook ontzettend tof met jou in alhoceima ook al was het zo kort, ben blij trouwens dat je het verhaal nog steeds leuk vind daar doe ik het voor. Blijf lezen en je zal nog voor veel verassingen komen te staan hahaha... tot snel..
Trouwens weet je nog die `pssst, heb je die psst doet` hahaha moet er nog steeds keihard om lachen...

Ben bezig met een vervolg...

Kus,
Fa

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Terug naar Faatje`s perspectief...*  


*
Hoofdstuk 27  

"Nee nee dit kan niet Selwa, mijn nichten hebben het met hun eigen ogen gezien." Ik sta op en ga tegenover haar staan. 
"Faat, ga zitten okeej, luister gewoon even naar me." Hevig schud ik met mijn hoofd. Al die tijd heb ik gedacht dat hij me bedroog en nu komt ze me vertellen dat dat niet zo is, dat kan niet, ik wilde het niet geloven. 
"Weet je Selwa ik had niet naar je toe moeten komen okeej, ik had je hier niet bij moeten betrekken ik moet weg mijn trein gaat zo." Verward loop ik weg. 
"Faat, alstublieft laat het me je uitleggen er is een verklaring voor ga nou niet weg." Zonder naar haar om te kijken ren ik nog harder weg... 


Hoofdstuk 28 

Paar dagen later...  

Ik ben mijn kamer aan het opruimen als ik wat tegenkom. Achter mijn bureau zie ik wat glinsteren, nieuwsgierig pak ik het ding op. Er verschijnt een glimlach op mijn gezicht, als ik het in mijn handen heb. De ketting van Faysal, ooit had ik hem afgedaan toen ik ging douchen en sindsdien nooit meer omgedaan. Ik zak neer op mijn bureaustoel en schuldig wrijf ik over de letter `F`. Hij had me al vaak gebeld maar iedere keer verzon ik een smoes dat ik het te druk had, ik wilde zo vermijden dat hij vragen ging stellen over de breuk van Mo en mij, waar hij nog steeds niks van af wist. Hoe kon ik dit nou doen, Faysal was mijn maatje mijn dierbare vriend, waar haalde ik het lef vandaan hem zo te behandelen. Zonder er verder over na te denken pakte ik meteen mijn telefoon en belde hem op. Ik moest hem spreken. 
"Met Faysal." 
"Hey met Fatiha, hoe gaat het met je?" 
"Dag lieverd, het gaat goed hoe is het met jou? Zo lang geleden." Zijn stem klonk opgewekt, hij was dus blij mij te spreken. 
"Met mij gaat het ook goed." Ik ging zitten achter mijn bureau. 
"Ewa wat ben je aan het doen?" 
"Niet veel, ik geniet van mijn vrije dag." Als je mij zou horen zou je denken dat er helemaal niks met me aan de hand was, maar niets was minder waar. 
"Hmm Faat, ik mis je ontzettend ik wil je zien. Kan je vandaag niet?" Ik neem een diepe zucht en denk even na. 
"Ik weet niet Faysal." 
"Fa alstublieft, ik wil je gewoon zien, door de telefoon kan je misschien goed toneel spelen maar ik voel ook wel dat er wat is en ik wil dat je me ziet als je vriend, die je vertrouwt en die je in alle tijd van nood wil helpen." Ik kijk op van zijn woorden. Voor ik het weet stem ik dan toe om hem vandaag te zien, ik had tenslotte niks te verliezen. Snel spreken we ergens af. 
"Okeej dan lieverd dan zie ik je zo. Beslama." Ik neem ook afscheid en hang op. Zuchtend ruim ik mijn kamer verder op. 

De ketting doe ik weer om en meteen voel ik me weer goed. Mijn gedachtes dwalen weer af naar Mohammed en Selwa`s woorden. Iedere keer als ik me beter voelde werd het weer verstoord door Mohammed`s woorden, of zijn daden. Ook al sprak ik of zag ik hem niet meer, toch wist hij nog steeds mijn leven te beheersen. Zou ik vandaag Faysal durven te vertellen over wat er allemaal is gebeurd de afgelopen weken, zou ik het durven? Ik wist het niet, toch was ik ergens wel opgewekt, ik had hem ook erg gemist en kon eigenlijk niet wachten tot het zover was. 


Hoofdstuk 29 

Diezelfde middag 

Ongeduldig sta ik op de tram te wachten. Ik weet zeker dat ik te laat ben, maar veel kan ik er ook niet aandoen. Als ik hoor dat iemand mijn naam roept kijk ik nieuwsgierig om me heen. Als ik Khalid zie, loop ik meteen op hem af. Ik geef hem een hand en zijn vrienden groet ik met een `hallo`. Meteen vraagt hij hoe het gaat, en waarom het zo een lange tijd geleden is. Ik glimlach liefjes en zeg dat we het zehma druk hebben. 
"Ja right, je komt vanavond toch wel langs we gaan film kijken hebben we lang niet gedaan." Onzeker kijk ik hem aan. 
"Ik weet niet of ik wel kan." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijkt hij me aan. 
"Niks ervan, je gaat gewoon komen punt, ik heb mijn kleine nichtje gemist dus je komt gewoon, bovendien zal iedereen er zijn." Ik glimlach naar hem en verzeker hem dan dat ik kom. Wanneer de tram aankomt neem ik afscheid van hem en zeg gedag tegen zijn vrienden. 

Als ik in de tram zit, bedenk ik me dan dat hij gelijk heeft. Ik kan me niet eens de laatste keer herinneren dat de drie families samen waren, volgens mij was dat in Marokko de laatste keer. Ik voel me meteen schuldig, iedere keer dat mijn ouders ernaartoe gingen, verzon ik een smoes om niet mee te gaan. Wanneer de meiden me vroegen of ik iets leuks met ze wilde gaan doen zei ik dat ik schoolwerk had of gewoon geen zin had. Het was gewoon omdat ik niet wilde dat iedereen het weer over me zou gaan hebben, dat iedereen me zielig zou gaan vinden, omdat Mo me had bedrogen. Tenslotte wist iedereen er vanaf, zelfs Khalid wist het en ook hem heb ik vaak genegeerd, in de stad, of gewoon bij de tramhalte, ik schaamde me gewoon, ik schaamde me ervoor dat mijn vriend mij had bedrogen. Ik kon mezelf wel voor me kop slaan, ik had het weer geflikt, weer had ik ze in de steek gelaten. Maar toch ergens had ik zin in vanavond, ik wilde iedereen weer eens zien, en misschien zelfs mijn excuses aanbieden voor mijn gedrag. Blij omdat ik die avond weer iedereen zou gaan zien liep ik naar het terrasje waar ik met Faysal had afgesproken...

Ik omhels hem stevig en geniet even van zijn beschermende armen om mijn heen. Als die me dan na een tijdje diep in mijn ogen aankijkt, kan ik er niks aan doen dat de tranen over mijn wangen beginnen te stromen, hij omhelst me weer en begint me te sussen. Wanneer ik me realiseer dat we nog steeds om straat zijn en mensen ons raar aankijken hou ik op met snikken en trek ik mezelf uit zijn armen. Ik ga zitten en terwijl hij me volgt met zijn ogen neemt ook hij plaats op een stoel. 
"n vraag Fatiha." Ik hef mijn hoofd naar hem op, omdat ik weet dat hij nu serieus is, dat is hij altijd als hij mijn naam voluit uitspreekt. 
"Waarom heb je dit je zelf aangedaan verdomme... Je bent toch slim en wijs genoeg, wat heeft die klootzak je aangedaan?" Serieus kijkt hij me aan. Als Mohammed hier nu was geweest had Faysal hem zeker in mekaar geslagen en dat terwijl hij het verhaal nog niet eens weet. 
"Faysal het is verleden tijd, ik heb het achter me gelaten tenminste dat probeer ik. Hij heeft me bedrogen." Terwijl ik dit zeg durf ik hem niet meer aan te kijken, met gebogen hoofd wacht ik op een reactie van hem. 
"Je hoeft je niet te schamen tegenover mij dat weet je toch wel." Ik kijk weer naar hem op, en door zijn gezichtsuitdrukking moet ik even lachen. 
"Zo ken ik je weer, met die mooie glimlach van je waarmee je me in Alhoceima gek hebt gemaakt. Ik zucht diep en kijk hem liefjes aan. 
"Kom op lieverd, vertel me wat is er allemaal gebeurd???"*

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

zoooo flexiiii, kan weer aan het lezen gaan. 

jippieeee  :boogie: 

Maar wat doe jij binnen eigelijk....moet je niet buiten gaan genieten van het weer ofzo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ben alleen thuis, en aangezien we de huissleutels kwijt zijn ben ik weer degene die thuis moet blijven, maar maakt niet uit ik vermaak me lekker hier alleen met harde muziek aan.. 
Ga lekker lezen...

Groetjes,
Faat

----------


## faaaatje

heeey dingetje van me...

Shoukran lieverd voor het vervolgje.. En zeker weet ik het nog was egt grappig.. "Doet deze fototoestel wel pssttt"... Was lachen, alleen egt dom we zijn die foto vergeten in marokko... Ik denk maar dat ik terug moet vooor die foto...(yes heb hebda excuse) Ow ben je alleen thuis zal ik eens de trein pakken naar je toe komen enso... :s hahahaha...

love ya 
boussa faaaatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 30  


Ik sta voor de deur naar de sleutels te zoeken als mijn broertje open doet. Hij is al de trap opgerend als ik naar binnen loop. Ik voel meteen de akelige stilte. Ik loop verder naar de woonkamer en groet mijn ouders. Mijn moeder groet terug. Ik wil me omdraaien en naar mijn kamer lopen maar de stem van mijn vader doet me stilstaan. 
"Fatiha waar was je?" Verbaasd kijk ik mijn vader aan. 
"Ik was gewoon buiten. Waarom vraag je dat?" Ongelovig kijkt hij me aan. 
"Met wie was je buiten?" Vreemd kijk ik mijn moeder aan, alsof ik wil dat ze me vertelt wat er aan de hand is. Maar ook zij schijnt niet te weten wat er aan de hand is. 
"Ik was met de meiden, we gingen ergens wat drinken, of mag dat niet?" Doordringend kijkt hij me aan en dan zomaar pakt hij de afstandbediening en zet hij de volume van de tv harder. Hij richt zich op Al Yazeera en algauw ziet hij me niet meer staan. 

Ik draai me verbazend om en in de gang schop ik mijn schoenen uit. Nadenkend over mijn vader loop ik de trap op, mijn kamer in. Mijn broertje die languit op mijn bed ligt en duidelijk genteresseerd is op wat er op tv te zien is, ziet me niet eens staan. 
"Wil je even weggaan, ben in mijn eigen kamer en heb mijn privacy nodig." Wachtend op een reactie kijk ik mijn broertje gerriteerd aan. 
"Fatih, kom op man, hoe eerder je weggaat hoe eerder je weer terug kan komen." Langzaam staat hij dan op en zonder wat te zeggen loopt hij mijn kamer uit. Ik kijk hem na. 
"Wejoo wat is er vandaag met deze mannen in huis??" Ik sluit de deur en kleed me snel om. Als ik op de klok kijk zie ik dat het nogal laat is. Het was zo gezellig met Faysal dat ik de tijd helemaal was vergeten en dus helemaal was vergeten dat ik nog bij de meiden langs zou gaan. Ik zucht diep als ik me realiseer dat ik nu vast niet weg mag gaan. Toch waag ik het erop en loop naar beneden. Ik doe mijn jas aan en stap in mijn schoenen. Weer neem ik een diepe zucht, en stap dan de woonkamer in. 

Verbaasd kijken me ouders me aan. Fatih staat meteen op en waarschijnlijk gaat die weer naar mijn kamer. 
"Mam, ik ga naar de meiden, ik ben uitgenodigd door ze we gaan film kijken." Voordat mijn moeder wat kan zeggen is mijn vader haar voor. 
"Je gaat nergens heen, het is donker op straat en bovendien kom je net binnen." Vragend kijk ik mijn moeder aan maar ook zij lijkt er niets van te begrijpen. 
"Ik moet wel gaan, is toch hsoema als ik niet ga ben wel uitgenodigd door Khalid persoonlijk." Ik zucht diep aan en niet-begrijpend kijk ik me vader aan. 
"Nee, je gaat niet alleen over straat. Vraag iemand maar om je te brengen." 
"Ajemaa het is hier twee straten verderop, niet dat ik heel Den Haag doorreis." De blik van mijn vader doet me weer nadenken. 
"Okeej Fatih gaat me brengen." Mijn vader raakt duidelijk gerriteerd. 
"Nee, hij heeft huisarrest zoek maar iemand anders of blijf thuis." Weer zucht ik diep. Ik pak mijn telefoon en gerriteerd bel ik Khalid op. 
"Hey Khalid met mij kun je me komen ophalen mijn vader vind het niet goed dat ik nu over straat ga, vraag alstublieft niet verder." Even hoor ik hem lachen. 
"Ik kom eraan Faatje, ben zo bij je." Ik klap mijn telefoontje dicht en kijk mijn vader aan. Nu blij, denk ik bij mezelf. Ik zwaai naar me moeder en loop de gang in, neem een kijk in de spiegel en roep naar mijn ouders dat ik buiten op hem ga wachten. 
"Blijven wachten Fatiha O wee als je weggaat zonder Khalid." De zoveelste zucht van vandaag. 
"Jaaaaaa. Blijf vooral niet op me wachten want zal vast ook wel veilig thuis worden gebracht." Snel sluit ik de deur achter me dicht voordat die nog wat gaat zeggen. Ongeduldig kijk ik de straat in. Nergens een Khalid te bekennen. 

Ik dacht aan het gedrag van mjin vader vandaag. Waarom was hij zo nieuwsgierig opeens en hoe zat het met het huisarrest van Fatih, sinds wanneer kreeg er iemand huisarrest? Ik moest eerlijk zeggen, ik had een vreemde vader, maar toch was het een schat en wist ik niet wat ik zonder hem zou moeten. Bovendien vond ik het eigenlijk helemaal niet erg dat hij zo reageerde. Hij had tenslotte het recht om te weten waar ik was. Dat ik even daarvoor tegen hem had gelogen over waar ik was die dag, zat me wel dwars net als al die andere keren dat ik tegen hem had gelogen, vooral wanneer het om Mohammed ging. Ik had vreselijk spijt van toentertijd, toch kon je niet echt zeggen dat ik ervan had geleerd. Mijn gedachtes dwaalde weer af naar mijn gesprek met Faysal vanmiddag, ik had hem het hele verhaal verteld en aandachtig had hij geluisterd en keurig had hij me uit laten praten. Hij vond dat ik verder moest gaan dat ik hem moest vergeten, en dat als er iets mis was ik er vanzelf wel achter moest komen, wat er ook aan de hand was, wat er ook was gebeurd met Mohammed, het maakte niet uit het ging erom dat hij niks meer van zich liet horen, hij had er een einde aan gemaakt dat was de waarheid en ik moest dat accepteren. 

Ik zuchtte diep en mijn gedachtes werden verstoord door een stem in de verte. 
"Heeeey Faat, kom ik sta hier." Ik zie Khalid aan het einde van de straat schreeuwen. Snel loop ik naar hem toe en geef hem een hand. Meteen lopen we richting zijn huis. 
"Ewa Faat, hoe gaat het nou met je?" Ik kijk voor me uit, en knik dan met me hoofd. 
"Het gaat goed Khalid hamdullilah, hoe is het met jou?" Hij knikt ook en kijkt weer voor zich. 
"Wie is er allemaal eigenlijk?" Vraag ik hem dan 
"Hahah Faat wie is er niet? Dat kun je beter vragen, die gekke meiden hebben iedereen uitgenodigd je kent ze toch." Ik moet er even om lachen maar toch deed het me wel wat, ik voelde me enigszins buitengesloten, ik was er tenslotte altijd bij wanneer we zoiets organiseerde. 
"Waarom hebben zij niks tegen me gezegd dan Khalid?" Verbaasd kijkt hij me dan aan. Wachtend op een antwoord kijk ook ik hem aan. 
"Faat doe normaal dit meen je toch niet. Je hebt je de laatste tijd zo afgezonderd en nu vraag je, je af waarom ze jou niet hebben uitgenodigd, wat denk je zelf Faat, waarom zouden ze moeite doen als je toch altijd nee zegt of een of andere smoesje verzint." Bij het horen van zijn woorden blijf ik stil staan. Hij loopt door maar als hij merkt dat ik ben blijven staan draait hij zich vragend naar me om. 
"Waarom heb jij het wel gedaan dan, waarom heb jij me wel uitgenodigd als je er ook zo over denkt." Ik hoor hem diep zuchten. 
"Faat, zo denk ik er niet over. Ik vind gewoon dat je, je zo raar gedraagt, alsof wij jou hebben bedrogen in plaats van die klootzak, alsof het ons schuld is dat je, je zo verdrietig voelt. Faat ik zeg alleen je moet niet raar opkijken als mensen zo op je reageren." Ik laat zijn woorden even tot me doordringen. 
"Okeej het is dus mijn schuld, weet je Khalid misschien is het toch niet zo een goed idee als ik met je meega." Ik wil omdraaien en weglopen als hij opeens naast me staat, hij pakt mijn arm vast en trekt me naar zich toe. Onze gezichten staan dicht bij elkaar, en ik zie de boze blik in zijn ogen. 
"Doe verdomme niet zo kinderachtig, je bent oud en wijs genoeg Fatiha, hou op met deze onzin en ga verder met je leven. Ik ben dat meisje kwijt die altijd zo een lol had met mijn zusje en nichtjes, die ik altijd vrolijk door het leven zag gaan, ik mis dat meisje die de jongens altijd versteld deed staan door haar woorden. Faat wanneer dringt het eens tot je door dat je enkel jezelf kapot maakt. Die klootzak is je niet waard, concentreer je op het heden en ga verder zonder hem." Ik slik bij het horen van deze woorden, de tranen springen me weer in de ogen. Weer had ik het fout, hij had gelijk, waarom maakte ik mezelf zo kapot? Waarom beheerste Mohammed nog steeds mijn leven terwijl ik degene was die mijn eigen leven in handen had. Hierna voelde ik de vertrouwde armen van Khalid om me heen. Ik vergat de mensen om mij heen en voor even liet ik me gaan. 

Pas wanneer ik een vriend van Khalid hoor maak ik me los uit zijn armen. De jongen kijkt me vreemd aan maar besteed verder geen aandacht aan me. Hij praat even met Khalid en ongemakkelijk kijk ik om me heen. Als Khalid dan merkt dat ik me niet echt op me gemak voel, neemt hij afscheid van de jongen en zonder wat te zeggen lopen we samen verder. Er wordt helemaal niks gezegd, als we dan voor zijn deur staan en hij me hoort zuchten legt die zijn arm op mijn schouder en trekt me even tegen zich aan. Ik hoor de meiden vanaf buiten en meteen heb ik zin in de avond. Hij doet de deur open en laat me binnen. De drukte komt me tegemoet, ik zie Salima net de keuken in verdwijnen en zie ook dat de meiden gezellig aan het dansen zijn. Ik doe mijn jas uit en kijk Khalid aan. 
"Dank je wel van net en het spijt me." Hij glimlacht naar me. 
"Nee joh dat hoeft helemaal niet, beloof me alleen dat je gaat genieten vanavond, ik ga de stad in want omringd worden door gekke vrouwen is niet echt bepaald een droom." Ik moet lachen om hem. 
"Is goed, en ja Khalid ik beloof het je." Voor ik het weet is hij verdwenen. Ik loop eerst de keuken in en zoals verwacht zie ik de drie meiden druk bezig. 
"Hey meiden." Ze draaien zich naar me om en voor ik het weet springen ze op me. 
"Mijn god, je bent gewoon gekomen zo lief van je." Ik kus ze allemaal en meteen zeg ik dat het me spijt. 
"Faat hou op okeej, zoals je ziet wordt het niet alleen een filmavond maar gewoon echt een party dus we zijn van gedachten veranderd, we gaan zo de banden bekijken van de zomer om lekker te lachen en verder gaan we lekker dansen en feesten, de jongens hebben we weggestuurd want daar hebben we nu gewoon niks aan." Ik moet lachen om Salima`s woorden, ik kijk ze even aan en realiseer het me weer, ik hou gewoon teveel van deze meiden, wat moest ik toch zonder ze. Ik knuffel ze nog een keer en meteen help ik ze met het eten. In de kamer groet ik alle meiden. 

Sommige vragen waar ik al die tijd was, ik verzin dat ik het te druk had met school en werk. De avond is verder supergezellig, als we dan de banden van de zomer bekijken ligt iedereen in een deuk, we hebben dingen gefilmd waarvan we niet eens wisten dat we werden gefilmd, iedereen plast bijna in hun broek van het lachen. Ik bedenk me wat voor toffe zomer ik heb gehad en op dit moment mis ik Faysal, Fatima en de rest van de groep het meest. 

Aan het einde van de avond als we alles hebben opgeruimd zakken we moe neer op de bank. 
"Meiden, was echt een toffe avond ben blij dat ik er ook bij mocht zijn. " Lachend kijk ik ze aan. 
"Weet je, toen de dames binnen begonnen te komen, dachten we damn als Fatiha er niet is wat voor avond moet het dan worden, dat wordt niks zonder haar en kijk eens aan mevrouwtje kwam gewoon binnen wandelen." Met een big smile kijkt Yasmina me aan. 
"Schat heb jullie ook gemist, echt al die leuke tijden herinner ik me weer door deze avond, wat me trouwens weer doet denken aan die dag dat Amira uitgegleden was toen we de bus probeerde te halen." Amira die zehma slaperig op de bank lag was nu opeens klaar wakker, de andere twee lagen al helemaal weer in een deuk. Ik wilde meer vertellen maar we worden gestoord door Khalid die ons slaperig aankijkt. We schieten in de lach als we zien hoe hij eruit ziet. 
"Ja lach maar, ik sliep bijna maar bedacht me toen dat ik jou nog naar huis moest brengen. Of niet?" Ik kijk hem dankbaar aan. 
"Ja graag Khalid, ik stond alvast op, en rekte me even uit. "Sinds wanneer moet Fett thuis worden gebracht??" Verbaasd kijken de meiden me aan. 
"Oh nou lang verhaal maar papa lief wilde dat zo graag, vraag me ook niet waarom want heb geen flauw idee." 
"Waarom blijf je niet gewoon slapen dan?"
"Nee schatjes, andere keer okeej, moet echt naar huis vandaag bovendien moet ik morgen werken, gaan we trouwens daarna nog wat leuks doen." Ze knikken allemaal naar me. 
"We bellen je er wel over ja, of we komen je na je werk ophalen, moehim we zien het wel okeej." Ik knik naar ze en geef ze allemaal nog een zoen, ik neem afscheid en voor ik het weet loop ik buiten naast een slaperige Khalid. 
"Echt lief van je neef dat je met me mee naar huis loopt." Gapend kijkt hij me aan. 
"Geen dank hoor, wil ook liever dat je veilig thuis komt." Ik glimlach liefjes naar hem en stil lopen we verder naar mijn huis. Als we daar zijn aangekomen bedank ik hem nogmaals. 
"Geen dank Faatje, ik zei toch heb liever dat ik er zeker van ben dat je veilig thuis bent aangekomen." Ik onderbrak hem.
"Dat bedoelde ik niet, ik bedoelde dat je me deed realiseren dat ik moest ophouden met dat kinderachtige gedoe." Liefjes glimlacht hij dan naar me. 
"Het is okeej Fett, ik geef om je en als je me ooit nodig hebt laat het me dan weten, ik ben er altijd voor je." Zijn woorden raken me weer. Ik omhels hem stevig en zoek dan in mijn tas naar me sleutels. De lichten in de woonkamer zijn uit dus iedereen zal wel slapen. Als ik in de gang sta, zwaai ik terug naar Khalid die slaperig naar me staat te zwaaien. Ik sluit de deur en niet veel later lig ik in bed na te denken over die dag. Ik had nu echt het gevoel dat alles okeej was, vandaag was weer bewezen dat ik genoeg mensen om mij heen had die om me gaven... Wat wilde ik nog meer........??  *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 31  


Na twee weken kon ik zeggen dat mijn leven als voorheen was, voor de naam Mohammed in mijn leven verscheen. Ik ging gewoon weer naar school (redden wat er te redden viel), werkte wanneer het nodig was, en de meiden zag ik zovaak mogelijk en weer maakte we de raarste dingen mee. Ik dacht er veel minder aan, en ook liet ik het mijn leven niet meer benvloeden. Mohammed was verleden tijd, de dingen die tot het verleden behoorde moest je daar laten en niet keer op keer terug laten komen naar het heden. 

Vandaag ben ik op mijn werk, vanavond heb ik een bruiloft. Een oud-klasgenoot van Amira trouwt vandaag en natuurlijk zijn we met z`n vieren uitgenodigd. Vanavond is de henna en morgen is het echt de grote dag. Ik had er erg zin in, vooral omdat het een lange tijd geleden was voordat ik een bruiloft had meegemaakt. De meiden zouden me zo komen ophalen van me werk om samen naar de kapper te gaan. Over ongeveer 5 minuten was ik klaar met werken, ik liep even rond in de winkel en zette wat dingen goed.
"Netjes aan het werk?" Ik draai me om bij het horen van zijn stem. 
"Faysal !!" Ik was altijd blij om hem te zien. Ik omhels hem en vraag waar hij vandaan komt.
"Ja, ik heb vrij vandaag dus dacht ga haar verrassen." Ik bedank hem voor zijn bezoek. 
"De meiden komen me trouwens zo ophalen, we hebben een bruiloft vandaag en morgen." Liefjes kijkt hij me aan. 
"Zo leuk, dus je gaat lekker feesten vandaag? Ewa wens je alvast veel plezier." Ik bedank hem maar kijk hem toch argwanend aan. Hij lijkt afwezig, hij kwam me niet zomaar bezoeken hij wilde wat van me. Vreemd en vragend kijk ik hem dan aan. 
"Wat is er Faat?" Ik begin te lachen. 
"Kan ik beter aan jou vragen, waarom heb ik het gevoel dat je me niet zomaar bent komen verrassen?" Beschaamd kijkt hij de andere kant op. Weer schiet ik in de lach. 
"Ik wist het wel, vertel wat moet ik van je weten??" Opgewekt en nieuwsgierig kijk ik hem aan. 

Dan opeens schiet iets me te binnen, met open mond kijk ik hem aan. Afwachtend kijkt hij naar me, alsof hij staat te wachten op wat voor raar idee ik nu weer heb. 
"Waarom sta je zo verschrikt naar me te kijken Faat?" Vroeg hij. 
"Dit meen je niet !! Faysal is in Love !!!!" Ik begin te springen van blijdschap. 
"Faat doe normaal, zet me niet voorschut, wie zegt dat ik verliefd ben??" Met een blozend gezicht kijkt hij me dan aan. Ik schiet in de lach en kom bijna niet meer bij, als ik weer op adem ben gekomen vraag ik hem me alles te vertellen. Hij twijfelt even en ongemakkelijk staat hij voor me met zijn handen in zijn zak. Met mijn armen over elkaar kijk ik hem nieuwsgierig aan, ik kan haast niet wachten tot hij me gaat vertellen aan wie hij zijn hartje had verloren. 
"Okeej, kijk ik weet ook niet hoe het komt maar ik moet steeds aan haar denken en ik heb het gevoel dat ze me ook leuk vind, je moet me helpen, als het niet zo is dan laat ik haar gewoon met rust." Ik sta bijna te springen van nieuwsgierigheid, hij kan me ook echt gek maken.
"Vertel nou !!! wie???" Hij begint te lachen als hij me zo ziet. 
"Misschien geloof je het niet maar ik ben verliefd op Fatima." Met grote ogen en mond kijk ik hem aan. 
"Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....." Hij begint te knikken als hij me verbaasd ziet kijken. 
"Aaaaah zo leukkkkk en dat vertel je me nu pas, wejooo mijn beste maatjes zijn gek op elkaar." Ik begin te schreeuwen van blijdschap en op dat moment komen de drie meiden binnen. Faysal probeert me stil te houden maar ik vind het zo leuk dat ik mijn mond niet kan houden. Ik blijf springen van blijdschap en omhels hem dan. Mijn nichten kijken me vreemd aan. Faysal voelt zich niet echt op zijn gemak omdat nu ook de meiden nieuwsgierig zijn naar het verhaal. "Okeej wacht ik ga even me spullen pakken dan kunnen wij gaan, Faysal ga je mee met ons? Of moet je weg?" 
"Nee, ik ga ervandoor, denk erover na en ik hoop dat je me verder kan helpen. Veel plezier op het feest en ik bel je wel." Van blijdschap geef ik hem een kus op zijn wang, hij neemt nog steeds beschaamd, afscheid van de meiden en ik ga alvast me spullen pakken want was inmiddels klaar met werken. Als ik hierna terug ben kijken de meiden me nog steeds vragend aan. 
"Oh dat vertel ik jullie nog wel, echt leuk nieuws is het maar moeten wij niet naar de kapper??" Snel lopen we richting de uitgang en lopen we naar de tramhalte, ik moet steeds aan Faysal denken, ik kon het nog steeds niet geloven maar ik was superblij voor hem. 

De meiden hebben het over de jurken die we vanavond aan gaan doen. Mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door een gedaante aan de overkant van de tramhalte. Ik kijk mijn nichten weer aan als ik me bedenk dat het niet kan, hij kan het niet zijn. Toch kijk ik weer zijn richting op en als zijn blik de mijne doorkruist slaat mijn hart een slag over. 
"Faat, heeft je schoonzus je riem ingekort of doe je toch die zilveren riem om." Verward kijk ik Yasmina aan. 
"Sorry schat, wat zei je?" Vreemd kijken de dames me aan. 
"Ik vroeg of je, je riem had laten inkorten door je schoonzus?" Ik knik naar haar en schenk hun een snelle glimlach. Ik kijk weer naar de gedaante aan de overkant maar kan hem net niet zien door de tram die voor me stil blijft staan. Ik herstel mezelf en stap samen met de meiden de tram in. Hij heeft het me weer geflikt, net wanneer het goed ging stond hij weer voor me neus, ik wist dat het ging gebeuren. 
"Faat wat is er? Waar ben je met je gedachtes?" Ik kijk de dames aan. 
"Hij stond net aan de overkant, maar het maakt niet uit, ik ben over hem heen het was gewoon even wennen om hem weer te zien na zo een lange tijd." Zuchtend kijken ze me aan. 
"Wat een klootzak hij heeft echt lef, ik zweer als ik hem pak." 
"Salima, het is okeej, ik had moeten weten dat ik hem ooit zou tegen komen hij heeft een tante hier wonen weet je nog. Laat het rusten het doet mij niet veel dus hij is helemaal geen probleem." Stil kijken we elkaar dan nog even aan maar algauw verbreekt Amira de stilte. 
"Hey wat gaan jullie allemaal voor kapsels doen?" We moeten lachen om de plotselinge ommekeer van het gesprek maar gaan er toch op in. We hebben het dus algauw weer over het feest, dat ik hem heb gezien doet me op dat moment niet veel toch ben ik bang dat als ik alleen ben ik er weer over ga piekeren. Wanneer zou het afgelopen zijn???  *

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Thx schatje voor je mega, grote, mooie, suppere vervolgjes_  :grote grijns: 
_Hoop dat je gauw verder gaat, Incha'allah_ 


_Koessie_

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

zozo, het balletje rolt weer...beter hoor. 
Ik denk dat ik maar is vaker weg moet blijven

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam meissie,

Wanneer ga je verder met dit verhaal aub?

Greetz...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey allemaal,

Thanx voor jullie reacties, ik was gisteravond begonnen aan een vervolg maar werd onderbroken, ik ben nu thuis maar moet zo weer naar school en vanavond heb ik een feestje dus ik denk niet dat het me gaat lukken vandaag, morgen ook niet want dan heb ik ook een geboortefeestje moehim ik ga er nu proberen aan te werken als die zo verschijnt dan prima en anders moet het wachten tot zondag, sorry...

Kusjes,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 32  

De avond verloopt gezellig, we dansen eten en feesten. Bij de henna wordt het erg emotioneel vooral als `Moed Jedek` voor haar wordt gezongen. Iedereen is binnen no time in tranen. Echt heel erg mooi om dat mee te maken. Laat op de avond worden we door Khalid weer opgehaald. 

De volgende dag zijn we er in de middag om de Arazik van de bruidegom mee te maken, ook dit wordt erg mooi. Nog steeds krijg ik er kippenvel van. Later in de zaal is het gezamenlijke feest. De meiden, hun broers inclusief Khalid dus en ik zitten samen aan een tafel, ook wat vrienden van Khalid zitten aan onze tafel. Faysal is ook meegekomen met ons en samen genieten we van het feest. De jongens zijn natuurlijk weer bezig wat meiden aan het versieren en stiekem kijken de meiden en ik ook onze ogen uit. Faysal had ik het nummer van Fatima gegeven iets wat ik nooit zomaar zou doen maar dit was een uitzondering. Faysal was namelijk apart en ergens had ik het gevoel dat Fatima het niet erg zou vinden als hij haar zou bellen. Ik hoopte dat het echt wat zou worden. 

De bruid ziet er bij iedere jurk weer mooi uit. Aan het einde van de avond gaat ze weg. We wilde graag meegaan met de stoet maar Khalid en Faysal waren nergens te bekennen, de afspraak was namelijk dat ze terug zouden komen zodat we met hun zouden meerijden. We hadden lang genoeg gewacht en als de zaal praktisch leeg is bellen we Khalid gerriteerd op. Faysal neemt op en zegt dat ze zo aankomen rijden. Buiten blijven we moe en slaperig wachten. Als ze dan allebei aankomen rijden stappen Salima en ik bij Khalid in. Yasmina, Amira en een andere vriendin die we naar huis zouden brengen stappen bij Faysal in.... 

Khalid zegt geen enkele woord en nieuwsgierig vraag ik me af wat er aan de hand is. Als we bij een stoplicht stil staan krijg ik bijna de schrik van me leven als ik zijn gezicht zie. 
"What the fuck is er met jou gebeurd????" Ik raak de bloedende schaafwond op zijn gezicht aan. Hij wend zijn gezicht van me af. 
"Er is niks gebeurd gewoon ongelukje." Zegt hij alsof het niks is. Ook Salima vraagt wat er aan de hand is met haar broer. 
"Kifesch, ongelukje? Met wie heb je gevochten man." Hij kijkt me aan, waardoor ik de andere plekken op zijn gezicht ook zie. Als ik naar zijn handen kijk zie ik hoe opgezwollen ze zijn. 
"Mijn god, wat heb je gedaan, heb je hem dood geslagen ofso. Wie heeft je zo boos gemaakt dat je er zo uitziet." Ik zie dat hij wat wil zeggen, maar hij houdt het in en richt zich op het verkeer. Hij geeft gas als het stoplicht op groen springt. Vragend kijk ik Salima aan, in de hoop dat ze er iets van begrijpt maar ook zij kijkt haar broer verbazend aan. 

Bezorgd vraag ik me af wat er is gebeurd, ik wist dat hij iemand niet zomaar zou slaan. Khalid was een man van woorden dat is iets wat iedereen van hem weet, hij keurde vechten juist zo erg af. Ik zucht en kijk hem hopeloos aan. 
"Khalid, ik ken je, je bent niet zo gewelddadig vertel me alstublieft wat er is gebeurd." Hij perst zijn lippen op elkaar en alsof ik hem wat had aangedaan kijkt hij me boos aan, alsof ik hem had geslagen, maar ik wist het wel, hij kon er niet tegen dat ik hem dit vroeg hij wilde het me niet vertellen en duidelijk gerriteerd van mijn gevraag keek hij me dus zo boos aan. Maar ik werd alleen nog nieuwsgieriger. 
"Kom op man, doe niet zo. We willen weten wat er aan de hand is, ik voel gewoon dat er wat mis is. Hij richt zich wederom op het verkeer en als hij bijna een fietser aanrijd en Salima en ik schreeuwen, remt hij plotseling en rijdt hij de stoep op waar de wagen tot stilstand komt. 

Verschrikt kijken we hem aan en dan opeens richt hij zijn blik op mij.
"Wil je weten wie me dit heeft aangedaan?? Wil je weten wie ik het ziekenhuis in heb geslagen? Wil je dat echt weten??" Ik knik zonder te weten wat hij me nu gaat vertellen. Wachtend op zijn antwoord blijf ik hem aankijken. 
"Die kanker arabier die klootzak die heb ik een lesje geleerd." Ik laat de woorden tot me doordringen en hap dan naar adem. Ik heb tijd nodig om weer tot mezelf te komen en me echt realiseren dat het om Mohammed gaat. Van de schrik leg ik mijn hand op mijn open mond. Doodstil wordt het na zijn oorverdovende woorden. Salima slaat ook een kreet van verschrikking als ze begrijpt waar het omgaat. Khalid kijk ik diep in de ogen aan. Ik voelde geen haat nee, ik voelde boosheid en spijt omdat ik me meteen schuldig voelde. Het was allemaal mijn schuld. Ik slik even en zonder wat te zeggen ga ik rechtop zitten. Ik dwing mezelf niet in huilen uit te barsten, ik wilde meteen weten hoe ernstig het was, hoe het nu met Mohammed ging maar stil keek ik het raam uit naar buiten, ik durfde niks te zeggen. Bang luister ik naar de woorden van Khalid. 
"Je wilde het toch zo graag weten ewa dan weet je het nu, hij is opgenomen in het ziekenhuis, heb het lef Fatiha om medelijden met hem te hebben, ik ben dit zo zat, dit gezeik heeft gewoon te lang genoeg geduurd. Hij moet weten dat die zijn kankerbek over jou moet houden, je bent verdomme zijn bezit niet !!!" Ik schrik wederom van zijn woorden maar laat het niet merken ik zeg geen woord. Hij rijdt vloekend de weg weer op en na een tijdje rijdt hij mijn straat in. Salima heeft al die tijd niks gezegd, waarschijnlijk vind ze dat Mohammed dit heeft verdiend. 

Inmiddels lopen de tranen over mijn wangen, ik was bang dat het slecht zou aflopen met Mohammed. Ik voelde me schuldig, schuldig omdat ik hier niet eerder een eind aan had gemaakt. Geen enkele woord wordt er nog gezegd. Ik pak mijn tas van de grond en mijn schoenen in mijn andere hand. Ik doe de deur open en blote voeten stap ik uit. Ik sla zijn autodeur dicht en als ik zie dat iedereen thuis slaapt snik ik verder. Als ik binnen ben hoor ik dat hij is weggereden. In mijn kamer aangekomen gooi ik mijn tas en schoenen in een hoek en vecht ik bijna met mijn jurk. Huilend laat ik mezelf even later op bed vallen, geen kracht meer om mijn haar te redden van al die speldjes, ik ga meteen verder met piekeren en serieus vraag ik me af hoe ernstig de situatie met Mohammed is. Een uur lang lig ik te draaien in mijn bed, de hele gebeurtenis keer op keer voor ogen te halen, Khalid leek alsof hij zichzelf niet meer was, het was duidelijk ze waren allemaal boos op me, of beter gezegd ze gaven me allemaal de schuld, dat bleek alleen al doordat Salima er niks van zei en door Faysal die waarschijnlijk samen met Khalid, Mohammed in elkaar had geslagen, als ik mezelf dwing te gaan slapen omdat ik knallende koppijn begin te krijgen door al dat gepieker, ben ik in 5 minuten in slaap gevallen terwijl de tranen zich nog nat op mijn wangen bevinden....*

----------


## faaaatje

heeeey dingetje van me....

Sorry dat ik weer zo laat reageer... Maar wollah ben weer met school begonnen en je weet school overheerst alles... 

Maar allatief echt spannend en ehy hoop dat het iets wordt tussen faisel en fatima (hahahahahahah).. 

Maar lieverd ga gauw door en je moet niet denken... Dat ik je mooie verhaal niet meer leess... Lees het wel maar dan chien week later(schaam me wel een beetje hoor...)

Boussaaa...
En hou super veeel van jou....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 33  

De volgende morgen.. 

Als ik wakker word herinner ik me pijnlijk de vorige avond, nee het was dus geen droom geweest, hoe graag ik dat ook had gewild. Moeizaam stap ik uit me bed, in de badkamer probeer ik mijn haar uit elkaar te halen en al die irritante speldjes eruit te krijgen, na een halfuur is het me dan eindelijk gelukt mijn haar speldvrij te krijgen. Ik stap onder de douche en slaperig geniet ik van de warme stralen. Na een tijdje vind ik het genoeg geweest en stap ik eruit. Gewikkeld in een handdoek stap ik mijn kamer in. Ik trek een simpele pyjama uit de kast en droog daarna mijn haren. Dan pas merk ik dat het gepiep dat ik steeds hoor uit mijn tas komt. Ik vis mijn telefoon eruit en maak het klepje open. Terwijl ik hem in de oplader leg bekijk ik de gemiste oproepen en berichten. Ik zucht na het bericht van Faysal die min of meer zijn excuses aanbiedt voor de vorige avond, hij vroeg me hem terug te bellen om alles uit te leggen maar dat was het laatste waar ik nu zijn in had: Uitleg. Ik voel de hevige hoofdpijn opkomen en snakkend naar mijn kop koffie loop ik naar beneden. 

In de woonkamer ligt een uitgebreid ontbijt. Ik groet mijn ouders en schuif aan tafel. Terwijl ik mijn kop koffie inschenk voel ik hoe mijn vader me aankijkt. Ik kijk naar hem op, en knipper slaperig met mijn ogen. 
"Ik zei het je toch, die feesten zijn te zwaar, je moet straks nog werken en morgen school, en kijk hoe je eruitziet, volgens mij heb je niet eens goed geslapen." Vragend kijk ik mijn vader aan. Waar doelde hij op. Wanneer ik me moeder aankijk en ze naar haar ogen wijst begrijp ik wat hij bedoelt. Ik had zeker dikke wallen onder mijn ogen. Ik richt me weer op mijn koffie als ik mijn hoofdpijn weer voel. Ik ontbijt verder, en ondertussen komt mijn broertje binnen. 

Hij begint me weer te pesten maar als hij in de gaten krijgt dat ik daar nu geen zin in heb houdt hij zijn mond dicht. Na hem volgt bijna de hele familie, mijn broers komen een voor een binnen alsof ze zelf geen eigen huis hebben. Voor ik het weet is het huis een chaos, ik probeer wat op te ruimen en als ik klaar ben met mijn kamer trek ik mijn kleren aan en ga ik opzoek naar mijn tas. Ook mijn schoenen kan ik niet vinden. Ik loop de trap af en kom mijn tas op de trap tegen, dat is 1 denk ik. Nu mijn schoenen nog. Ik stop mijn spullen in mijn tas en wil net aan mijn moeder vragen waar mijn schoenen liggen als de deurbel gaat. Ik kijk om me heen en iedereen is zo in de weer dat niemand de deur schijnt open te willen gaan doen. 

Als de bel weer gaat loop ik naar de deur om maar de deur te openen. Tot mijn grote verbazing staat Khalid voor me neus. 
"Faat, ik moet met je praten." Ik kijk hem een seconde lang aan, en draai me dan weer om. 
"Ik heb je niks te zeggen Khalid." Ik wil opzoek gaan naar mijn moeder als ik mijn schoenen onder een jas vind. Ik stap in mijn schoentjes en ondertussen volgt Khalid elke beweging die ik maak met zijn ogen. Ik steek dan mijn hoofd door de deur van de woonkamer. 
"Mam, ik ben werken tot later." Ik zeg ook de kleintjes van me broers gedag en loop naar de deur, als ik langs Khalid kom houdt hij mijn arm vast. Ik trek mijn arm van hem weg, en loop de deur uit. 
"Ik heb het voor jou gedaan..." Net kon ik nog horen wat hij zei. Als ik de tram aan zie komen rijden begin ik te rennen, ik wil niet mijn tram missen om een incident die ik het liefst zo snel mogelijk wil vergeten.......


Op mijn werk is het zoals gewoonlijk erg druk. In mijn pauze ga ik aan de overkant wat eten. Ik voel me bekeken maar doe totaal geen moeite om, om me heen te kijken. Ik betaal en wanneer ik de winkel weer in wil lopen omdat mijn pauze erop zit, doet een bekende stem in de verte mij huiveren, plotseling sta ik stil. 
"Misschien geloof je het niet, maar Ik hou nog steeds van je.." Ik wil omdraaien, om me heen kijken maar durf het niet, aan de grond vastgenageld, alsof ik niet geloof dat hij het is. Hij klonk ook zover misschien verbeeldde ik het me maar. Ik haal diep adem en loop dan verder de winkel in. Na een paar minuten durf ik pas om me heen te kijken, alle mensen in de winkel bekijk ik maar nergens een Mohammed te bekennen. Alsof het een illusie was ga ik verder met werken. Ik hou mezelf voor dat het gewoon zijn stem was die mijn hoofd niet wil verlaten. Hoe lang geleden het ook is dat ik hem heb horen praten. 

Als ik een klant aan het helpen ben word ik gestoord door een klein meisje die me vraagt of ik haar tante wil komen helpen. Ik glimlach liefjes naar haar en zeg dat ik er zo aankom. Als ik dan klaar ben met mijn klant, herinner ik me het meisje dat me zo bekend voorkwam. Ik kijk de winkel rond en een bekende dame valt me op. Ja zij was het zeker weten, dit was geen verbeelding... De zus van Mohammed. Ik haal diep adem en zelfverzekerd loop ik op haar af. Was geen enkele reden om bang te zijn, misschien zelfs beter dit. Zij kon me meer vertellen over de situatie van Mohammed. 
"Salaam walaikoem Sarah." Verbazend kijkt ze naar me op. 
"Salaam Fetje." Glimlachend kijkt ze me aan. 
"Fatiha is de naam." antwoord ik koeltjes. Geen enkele glimlach van me gezicht af te lezen. Ik was zo formeel mogelijk. 
"Hoe is het met de familie?" vraag ik zehma genteresseerd. 
"Gaat goed Fatiha, dank je voor het vragen. Hoe is het met jou?" Twijfelend kijkt ze me aan, alsof ze die vraag niet durfde te stellen. Ik volg haar bewegende hand die nerveus door haar, haar gaat. 
"Met mij gaat het prima, ik ben wel bedrogen door me vriend en ja in de steek gelaten door zijn zussen die zogenaamd achter me stonden, maar verder gaat het prima, oh ben ook nog eens voorgelogen heb ik gehoord maar ja zou niet weten wat ik nu zou moeten geloven kortom gaat hartstikke goed met mij." Beschaamd kijkt ze me aan. Ik kan het niet laten om zo sarcastisch te doen. 
"Fatiha het spijt me van alles, er zijn zoveel dingen waarover moet worden gepraat maar nu hij pas in het ziekenhuis ligt realiseerde ik me dat we allemaal fout zijn geweest. Er is veel dat je moet weten en inderdaad hebben we jou voorgelogen." Ze plukt nerveus aan haar jas en mijn ogen ontwijkt ze zo veel mogelijk. 
"Dit had nooit moeten gebeuren, niemand had jullie het recht moeten ontnemen van elkaar te houden. Ik besef me dat ik ook een obstakel ben geweest in jullie relatie. Ik had moeten ingrijpen toen het mis scheen te gaan. Dat spijt me Fatiha, daarom ben ik hier, ik wil het goedmaken." Ik raak een beetje verward door haar woorden. Wat ze precies bedoelde begreep ik niet. Maar toch had ik het gevoel dat ik er gauw achter zou komen. Ik onderbrak haar. 
"Sarah, je doet vaag. Ik kan niet wachten te horen wat voor rare uitleg jij weer zult hebben, het zal waarschijnlijk nog meer verwarring brengen maar wat maakt het uit. Ik moet verder gaan met mijn werk bovendien is die kleintje het een beetje zat." Ik kijk naar het kleine wezentje dat gapend haar hand voor haar mond houdt. Ik moest lachen, kinderen waren mijn zwakke punt, daar was niet omheen te draaien. Mohammed was de persoon die dat soort dingen altijd opviel, mijn zwakke en sterke punten, hij kende ze allemaal. Ik schudde de gedachte van me af en glimlachend kijk ik Sarah weer aan. 
"Ik begrijp het, ik kom wel na sluitingstijd terug en als je wil kunnen we ergens gaan eten dan kun je het verhaal horen. Alleen als je het wilt dan??" Ik knik veel betekend naar haar, en zwaai dan naar de kleine dame. Zelfverzekerd loop ik weg. 

Er leek een last van mijn schouder te vallen. Ik weet niet of het was omdat ik nu wist dat er niks ernstigs met Mohammed aan de hand was, anders zou ze het me wel hebben verteld, of omdat het leek alsof ik nu de antwoorden op mijn vraag zou krijgen. Al die tijd ben ik in de waan gelaten, zou na vandaag alles anders zijn, zou het nog ingewikkelder worden? Of zou ik juist vandaag eindelijk sinds tijden weer normaal in slaap kunnen vallen.... Allahoe3alem....  *

----------


## orka-ogen

amaaaaai echt prachtig, ik sta te popelen om het vervolg te lezen.
tbarkellah e3lik... wellahilla baz  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Kijk eens aan een nieuwe lezer erbij, de vraag is alleen waar zijn mijn andere lezers??? Net wanneer ik meer schrijf is er niemand die het leest of in elk geval niet reageert. Nou mejnoon en miss_rwina laat wat van jullie horen dan zet ik gauw mijn andere vervolg erop anders lijkt het ook alsof ik het voor niemand schrijf, niet erg fijn schrijven zo...

Groetjes,
Fetje

----------


## Batata24

nou wij willen allemaaalllllllllllll jouw verhaallezen... dus schrijf snel verder.. geweldig verhaal

----------


## orka-ogen

hey faatje,
je moet niet denken dat er niemand je verhaal leest.
ik durf wedden dat er heel veel mensen je vervolgjes lezen maar niet reageren... je weet wel op het werk vlug lezen of er een vervolgje is en dan wegwezen....

dus ik zou zeggen doe verder please please please ik wordt zenuwachtig.  :hihi:  

groetjes

----------


## Miesn_bouayach

bravo bravo ... het heeft me geraakt ik lees nooit verder dan drie regels 
maar het is toch gebeurrt....
moehiem bsahtem 5 sterren derbij
ik zou zegge ga verder voor de fans 
ik ben hier toch maar eens in de zoveel tijd 
maar het is de moeite waard om te lezen

als ik ben gestopt met schrijven moet er toch nog wel iemand zijn die schrjft  :knipoog:

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Hey sneak....wat d8 je "hmm ..laat ik gewoon zeggen dat ik al lang geen reacties gekregen heb, hoef ik voorlopig ook ff niet te schrijven" ...mooi is dat  :ergleuk:  [maarnietheus]

Ga maar weer lekker verder hoor....yallah yallah ...wij wachten met smart af  :kwaad:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hahah kijk eens aan het stroomt ineens van de reacties. Dank jullie allemaal voor de leuke en lieve complimenten. Vanavond staat er een vervolg tenminste als mijn broertje me niet blijft lastigvallen. 

Mejnoon je hebt me door....  :blozen:   :hihi:  

Miesn_bouyach schreef je ook? Mag ik dan vragen waarom je ermee bent gestopt???

Orka_ogen je hebt gelijk en wordt niet te zenuwachtig want ik ga snel verder..

Batata24 ben blij dat je er nog bent...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## hajar_rajah

Ga verder..  :stout:   :boogie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 34  

Na mijn werk zit ik in de Mac met Sanae. Terwijl ik van mijn cola geniet kijk ik Sanae afwachtend aan. Want na al die tijd is ze nog steeds niet begonnen met haar verhaal. Verveeld kijk ik om me heen. Ik zie wat klasgenoten zitten en schenk ze een snelle glimlach. Ik schrik als ik mijn telefoon hoor overgaan. Ik begin weer een hele zoektocht in mijn tas naar het ding. Als ik hem eindelijk heb en zie dat het priv-nummer is kijk ik er twijfelend naar. 
"Neem maar op hoor, stoor je niet aan mij." Ik klap hem toch dicht en richt me weer tot haar. 
"Ga je me nog wat vertellen of blijven we hier zo zitten." Twijfelend kijkt ze me aan. 
"Weet je, misschien is het toch beter als je alles uit zijn mond hoort." Ik slaak een diepe zucht. 
"Misschien kon je me dit eerder vertellen Sanae dan had ik al die tijd hier niet met jou verspilt." Gerriteerd sta ik op en pak ik mijn tas van tafel. Ik wil naar de uitgang lopen als ze me tegenhoudt. 
"Faat, ik wil het je dolgraag vertellen maar naderhand lijkt het me toch beter als hij het je zelf vertelt. Ik denk ook dat hij dat het liefste wil. Hij ligt in ziekenhuis ********, als je besluit hem ook te willen spreken. Ik weet dat het moeilijk voor je is en we zullen het allemaal begrijpen als je toch niet gaat. In dat laatste geval zullen we je allemaal met rust laten." Ik knik naar haar en loop dan naar buiten. Ik laat haar woorden tot me doordringen. 

Bij de tramhalte aangekomen zie ik hoe een stelletje wat ballonnen vasthouden. De ballonnen zijn van een verjaardag, van haar blijkbaar want ze straalt als nooit te voren. Automatisch dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar mijn verjaardag die ik praktisch met Mohammed heb doorgebracht. De lach op mijn gezicht die dag, was niet van mijn gezicht af te slaan. De hele dag keek ik naar de ring om mijn vinger. Iedere glimlach, kus of andere gebaar van hem deed me lachen van oor tot oor. Het was niet alleen op mijn verjaardag maar elke dag die ik met hem doorbracht. Ik zie de tram aan de overkant aankomen die richting het ziekenhuis gaat, zonder er dan verder over na te denken ren ik naar die tram. Ik stap in en zuchtend ga ik zitten. Ik moest dit doen, ik moest de antwoorden weten op mijn vragen voor al die leuke tijden die ik samen met hem heb gehad. Want hoeveel pijn hij me ook had gedaan, ik hield nog steeds van hem  en ergens hoopte ik stiekem dat er een verklaring was, dat hij helemaal niet was vreemd gegaan, zodat we samen weer verder konden gaan. Ik weet, het was misschien teveel om op te hopen toch gaf het me een heel goed gevoel.... 


Even later in het ziekenhuis.. 

In de lift begin ik zenuwachtig te worden, ik krijg opeens spijt dat ik hier ben. Wejoo Fett hoe haal je het in je hoofd hiernaartoe te komen. De liftdeuren gaan open en twijfelend stap ik toch naar buiten. Ik blijf even staan en kijk zenuwachtig om me heen. Ik doe een paar stappen naar voren en haal dan diep adem. Ik spreek mezelf streng toe en met volle moed ga ik dan opzoek naar de kamer, als ik dan voor de deur sta en lachende stemmen hoor, zakt de moed me weer in de schoenen. Ik doe een paar stappen naar achter en ga zitten op een stoel. Met mijn ogen gericht op deur vraag ik me af hoe ik zomaar naar binnen kan gaan, misschien wil hij me wel helemaal niet zien, misschien word ik wel weggestuurd. Ik wist dat het onzinnig klonk toch geloofde ik erin. Als ik dan na een tijdje zijn stem herken uit de vele andere stemmen slaat mijn hart een slag over. Binnen een seconde sta ik weer op mijn benen. Ik haal diep adem en met volle moed loop ik weer de kamer in. 

De overvolle ruimte die me allemaal aankijken doet me even schrikken. Ik slik als ik een paar boze blikken krijg toegeworpen maar zijn stem laat alles weer verwateren. 
"Habibtie, ben jij het echt?" Ik huiver bij het horen van mijn koosnaampje. Ik hap even naar adem als ik hem dan zie liggen. 

Het volgende moment is bijna niet na te vertellen. Het lijkt alsof ik naar hem toe zweef, alsof hij en ik de enige nog in de kamer zijn. Wederom slik ik een paar keer en zonder het te merken lopen de tranen over mijn wangen. Als ik vlakbij hem sta merk ik pas dat het gescheld dat ik steeds hoor uit zijn moeders mond komt maar ik doe geen moeite naar haar om te kijken of haar enige aandacht te schenken. Ik blijf gewoon staan, mijn ogen op hem gericht. Op de jongen die maanden geleden mijn hartje had gestolen, op de jongen die ik de afgelopen tijd ontzettend heb gemist. Ik gaf hem mijn volle aandacht. Zijn blauwe plekken en schrammen vielen me in het begin niet op, slechts zijn grote ogen die me in hem deden verdrinken. Ik zag hoe hij zijn armen bewoog, zijn hand stak hij naar me uit en met zijn schorre stem vroeg hij of ik naar hem toe wilde komen. De tranen liepen over mijn wangen en snikkend schudde ik met mijn hoofd. Zoals de schrammen en blauwe plekken had ik ook niet gemerkt dat zijn ogen zich hadden gevuld met tranen. 

Langzaam verplaatsen mijn voeten zich toch meer naar hem toe. Ik reik zonder het in de gaten te hebben naar zijn hand en een onbeschrijfbaar gevoel bekruipt me. Stevig hou ik zijn hand vast, alsof ik bang ben dat als ik hem loslaat hem niet meer terug kan vinden. Ik slik een paar keer en dan zonder nog verder te aarzelen werp ik mezelf in zijn armen. Wanneer ik zijn armen om me heen voel is het alsof ik ergens thuis ben gekomen, alsof ik hier al die tijd hoorde te zijn. Slechts zijn armen om me heen deed mijn hart weer opleven. Ik hoorde hoe hij de rest vroeg weg te gaan. Zijn moeder hoorde ik moeilijk doen maar na een paar minuten was de kamer leeg. Behalve mijn gesnik hoorde je niks. 
"Hbiba, ik heb je zo gemist. Kijk me eens aan." Mijn hoofd lag op zijn vertrouwde borst en de tranen die ik had gelaten hadden een afdruk op zijn shirt gelaten. Langzaam hief ik mijn hoofd naar hem op. Ik ging naast hem op het bed zitten en terwijl hij de tranen van mijn gezicht veegde keek ik hem aan. Nu pas vielen me de blauwe plekken en schrammen op zijn gezicht me op. Ik raakte zijn gezicht aan, hij verschoot van de pijn en wendde toen zijn gezicht van me af. 

Zuchtend sta ik op en loop ik naar het raam. Terwijl ik naar buiten kijk vraag ik me af waarom ze eigenlijk hadden gevochten, wat bedoelde Khalid met zijn woorden. 
"Waarom heb je gevochten met Khalid, mijn neef. Wat heeft hij je aangedaan, of moet ik zeggen wat heb jij hem aangedaan? En wat doe jij berhaupt in deze stad, wat heb je hier te zoeken?" Boos probeer ik hem aan te kijken. 
"Faat hbiba je moet naar me luisteren." 
"Mo, ik ben je hbiba niet, noem me niet zo okeej, dat is verleden tijd." Zuchtend kijkt hij me aan. 
"Ik kwam hem tegen en vijandig had hij me aangekeken. Hij ging toen voor me staan en vroeg wat ik daar kwam zoeken na alles wat ik jou heb aangedaan. Ik zei dat ik geen ruzie wilde maar dat ik wel een kans zocht om jou te spreken, ik wilde je het verhaal vertellen. Voordat ik het wist sloeg hij me recht op mijn gezicht, ik heb mezelf toen verdedigd en rake klappen uitgedeeld maar hij had me harder geraakt dan verwacht. Die jongen die bij hem was heeft ons uiteindelijk uit elkaar gehaald maar toen lag ik al op de grond. Een voorbijganger heeft me naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. Het is niet zo ernstig als het lijkt, ik kom er wel bovenop. Het ging me alleen om jou, ik was bang dat ik je nooit meer zou kunnen vertellen, dat ik je mis, dat ik om je geef, dat ik van je hou, dat jij nog steeds de enige bent met wie ik mijn leven delen. Fatiha verdomme ik wil je nog steeds als mijn vrouw, nooit heb ik daarover getwijfeld. Ik wil dat je me de kans geeft je uit te leggen wat er al die tijd is gebeurd. Ik heb je nooit opzettelijk pijn willen doen dat weet je toch?" Twijfelend kijk ik hem aan. Ik zucht diep en ga weer bij hem zitten. Met mijn hand ga ik door zijn haar. 
"Mohammed, misschien niet opzettelijk maar je hebt me wel pijn gedaan, waarom? Wat heb ik ooit fout gedaan? Waarom, ligt het aan mij? Vertel het me Mohammed want na al die tijd in onzekerheid heb ik nog steeds niet de antwoorden op mijn vragen. Die me soms nachtenlang wakker houden. Wat ging er fout tussen ons waardoor jij je liet vermaken door een ander." Zuchtend pakt hij mijn handen vast. 
"Liefje, ik ben niet vreemd gegaan zoiets zou ik nooit doen. Hbiba, het was in scne gezet om jou op een verkeerd spoor te zetten, ik dacht dat je me zo makkelijk kon vergeten maar ik weet nu dat ik je alleen maar pijn heb gedaan." Zijn handen omvatten mijn gezicht. Verward probeer ik zijn woorden te begrijpen. Mijn tranen zoeken zich weer een weg naar beneden. 
"Niet huilen habibtie. Ik hou van je en ik wil dat je me de kans geeft alles uit te leggen. Ik heb spijt van mijn handelingen en ik wil alleen dat je me vergeeft en me een kans geeft je wederom te bewijzen dat je de enige voor me bent en dat ik alleen verder met jou wil. Wil je me die kans geven Faatje inoe?" Hij veegt mijn tranen weg en langzaam haalt hij mijn gezicht naar zich toe. De warme kus die op mijn lippen belandt doet me even duizelen. 

Zijn kussen, hoelang had ik ernaar verlangd. Hij was degene die me verslaafd deed raken aan zijn kussen. Weer kuste hij me alleen was het dit keer wat heviger. Na een tijdje haal ik mezelf uit zijn armen. "Ik voel me enigszins opgelucht Mo dat er misschien toch een kans bestaat tussen ons maar ik wil eerst het hele verhaal horen, voordat ik een beslissing neem." Ik kijk op de klok die aan de muur hangt en realiseer me dat ik veel te laat thuis kom. 
"Ik kom te laat thuis, dus ik ga nu maar." Ik sta op en loop richting de deur. 
"Ik ben blij dat je bent gekomen, kom z.s.m weer terug ik kan nu al niet wachten je weer te zien. Fett denk erover na en vergeet nooit echt nooit dat ik altijd van je ben blijven houden." Ik laat zijn woorden tot me doordringen en verward loop ik de kamer uit. In de gang staat bijna zijn hele familie. De dodelijke blikken die ik krijg toegeworpen kan ik moeilijk negeren. Toch loop ik verder zonder wat te zeggen. In de lift haal ik opgelucht adem. Ik was blij dat ik toch was gekomen en sinds tijden verscheen er weer een glimlach op mijn gezicht die door hem was veroorzaakt. Hij was de jongen van mijn dromen daar was niet omheen te draaien. 

Hoe hij me had aangekeken, hoe hij mijn lippen beroerde, hoe hij mijn tranen wegveegde en niet te vergeten zijn armen die me een veilig gevoel bezorgde. Ik wilde hem de kans geven die hij van me wilde om samen weer verder te gaan maar eerst wilde ik het hele verhaal horen want ik voelde aan dat het vele emoties teweeg zou brengen. Zoals ik altijd zei, ik liet het maar over me heen komen, ik zou het allemaal wel zien. Tenslotte had ik nu niks meer te verliezen.....*

----------


## Fara_23

Hey Fa!!!

Heb net alles zitten lezen, en moet zeggen meid je hebt er weer een fan bij hoor!!!

Echt mooi man wat je schrijft!

Hoop snel weer een vervolg te lezen...Ik hou je in de gaten meid  :Wink:  

Liefs...

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Okeee, je bent vergeven

----------


## faaaatje

heeey dingetje van me...

Heb weer alles gelezen... loop weer helemaal bij... Ik hoop dat het goed gaat met je want het is alweer lang geleden dat we elkaar hebben gesproken... en nog bedankt voor je mooei smsje... Shoukran.. En kom snel weer met je vervolgjessss... 

Boussa faaaatje.....
hou van je.....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 35  


Elke dag bezocht ik hem in het ziekenhuis. Ik verwendde hem en verzorgde hem zo goed mogelijk. Ik had het gevoel alsof het mijn taak was hem te verzorgen. Elke dag vertelde hij me stuk voor stuk hoe het verhaal in elkaar zat. Van begin tot eind, hoe zijn moeder mij had geweigerd hoe hij had geprobeerd zijn moeder over te halen, en uiteindelijk hoe hij samen met zijn zussen op het plan kwam mij op een verkeerd been te zetten. Ook het verhaal van Bouchra miste hij niet. Elke keer voelde ik weer hoe de puzzelstukjes in elkaar vielen. Ik was niet boos nee ik was eerder teleurgesteld, liever had ik gewild dat hij meteen eerlijk tegen me was geweest, dat hij het me meteen had verteld. Hoe meer ik erachter kwam hoe zijn moeder over mij dacht des te meer ik haar probeerde te vermijden. Ik sprak haar sowieso niet, maar de woorden die zij naar mij toegooide in mijn bijzijn ofniet, elke keer deed het me pijn. Een vrouw die ik altijd met respect had behandeld, had haar oordeel over mij al klaar zonder de moeite te doen mij echt te leren kennen. Of de kans nam om erachter te komen dat de berbers zo een slecht volk niet waren. Waar haar woede tegenover de berbers vandaan kwam kon ik noch Mohammed plaatsen. Nooit had ik kwaad tegen haar gesproken. Ik was altijd lief en respectvol tegen haar geweest, ook al had ik altijd een beetje het gevoel gehad dat ze me niet mocht. Zijn zussen, broers en vader spraken ook weinig met me. Zijn getrouwde zus had me zelfs een keer gevraagd bij de lift toen ik onderweg naar huis was, of ik misschien niet beter het contact met hem kon verbreken omdat volgens haar ik haar moeder alleen maar ziek maakte. Verslagen ben ik die dag naar haar huis gegaan zonder enig woord verder met haar te wisselen. Ik hield mezelf iedere keer voor dat ik voor hem ging, ik gaf om hem en ik zou hem niet meer los kunnen laten. De lach die op zijn gezicht verscheen iedere keer dat die me zag was de moeite waard. Want zijn familie van me dacht interesseerde me dus na een tijdje ook niet meer. Ik realiseerde me: Het ging niet om hun, het ging om Mohammed en mij. 

Toen hij uit het ziekenhuis zou worden ontslagen hadden Mohammed en ik samen afgesproken dat we samen het ziekenhuis zouden verlaten. Ik zou hem ophalen en gewoon met de tram zouden we eerst naar het strand gaan en dan zou ik samen met hem naar huis gaan. Toen ik die dag met ballonnen het ziekenhuis inliep was de glimlach niet van mijn gezicht af te slaan. Ik was ervan overtuigd dat we er met z`n tween wel uit zouden komen. We hielden van elkaar en door onze sterke liefde voor elkaar zou niks en niemand meer tussen ons komen. Toch scheen die dag bijna alles fout te gaan.

Toen ik die dag zijn kamer in kwam viel er een akelige stilte. Ik merkte meteen dat er meerdere mensen dan normaal waren. Behalve zijn zussen, broers en ouders waren er nog andere mensen, die ik niet kende. Ik liep op hem af, hij had hij me om mijn middel gepakt en vol overgave gekust met iedereen erbij. Hij nam de ballonnen aan en praatte tegen me alsof wij de enige in de kamer waren. Maar ik voelde me toch niet helemaal goed. Vragend had hij me dus aangekeken. 
"Liefje zullen we gaan." Vroeg ik hem dan. Hij knikte begrijpend en deed zijn arm om mijn middel. Ik negeerde iedereen in de kamer volkomen, ik gunde ze niet eens een blik. Ik wilde net zijn tas van de grond pakken toen die opeens voor mijn neus werd weg gegrepen. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had ik de meid aangekeken die me boos aanstaarde. Ik herkende haar vaag ergens van maar kon het niet plaatsen. 
"Wie is dit??" had ik Mohammed gevraagd. Ik hoorde hem zuchten. 
"Habibtie dit is dus Bouchra, ze is hier vandaag omdat ze in een fantasiewereld leeft waarin ze denkt dat ik enige gevoelens voor haar heb." Verbaasd had ik hem aangekeken, maar hij leek het geen probleem te vinden. Ik stapte gerriteerd op haar af, inmiddels was ik het wel zat geworden. Al die ogen op me gericht, al die mensen die keer op keer achter me rug van alles zeiden over me zonder enig idee te hebben hoe ik in elkaar zit. Toen ik voor haar stond greep ik naar de tas. 
"Luister, ik ken je niet, wil je ook niet kennen, maar laat ik je 1 ding duidelijk maken. Mo is van mij, altijd al geweest. Hij houdt van mij en ik van hem, hij heeft zijn keuze gemaakt dus ik begrijp niet hoe je zo laag kunt doen door hem toch achterna te komen. Hij wil je niet, accepteer dat okeej." Ze deed een stap naar achter, alsof ze merkte dat ik even mijn dag niet had. Ik liep weer naar Mohammed en pakte hem bij zijn hand vast om samen weg te lopen. 

Bij de deur aangekomen sta ik stil om te horen wat ze verder te zeggen heeft. 
"Hoe hard je ook schreeuwt jongedame, diep in je hart weet je dat je Mohammed nooit zult krijgen, ooit zal hij het gevecht opgeven tegen zijn familie en dan zal die rennend naar mij toe komen. Je doet wel zo uit de hoogte alsof niemand je in de weg staat, maar diep van binnen ga je kapot omdat je weet dat die ooit uit je handen wegglipt." Ik luisterde geschokt naar haar woorden. Had ze ergens een punt? Nee, en ik zou het me niet nog een keer laten gebeuren. Ik draaide me naar haar om. Ik deed een paar stappen haar richting op. Mohammed die mijn hand vast had stond beschermend achter me. 
"Je voelt je heel wat h. Zijn moeder die jou mag, zijn zussen, broers, je bent in de smaak gevallen bij iedereen. Toch jammer dat Mohammed je zelf niet wil. Meid serieus je leeft in een fantasiewereld ik zou zeggen zet je daar zo snel mogelijk uit anders wordt het misschien te gevaarlijk. Kijk naar mij, hij heeft mijn hand vast niet de jouwe, hij heeft mij net gekust niet jou, hij heeft gevochten voor mij en nooit voor jou. Meid denk daar eens over na. Face it, Mohammed zul je nooit krijgen want zijn hart heb ik...." Met grote ogen had iedereen me aangekeken. Zelf had ik ook niet verwacht dat ik zoiets zou kunnen zeggen. Ik voelde me toch enigszins gekwetst door haar woorden, niemand in de kamer die een woord had gezegd. Van Mohammed had ik het ook niet verwacht want hij had altijd geweten dat ik me in zulke situaties wist te redden. Toch verwachtte ik van zijn moeder iets te horen, enige beledigingen, ik was er inmiddels altijd op voorbereid. 

In de lift kijk ik in gedachten verzonken naar de deuren. Er was niks verder gezegd nadat Mohammed en ik de kamer hadden verlaten. 
"Liefje, laat je niet kisten door hun. Jij bent van mij, alleen van mij en ik zal altijd aan je zijde staan. Dat moet je nooit vergeten. Ik heb al eens een fout gemaakt en die maak ik niet nog een keer. Ik hou van mijn vrouwtje en voor de rest kan me niet schelen wat andere van ons denken." Met tranen in mijn ogen keek ik hem aan. Hij had het zo mooi gezegd, net iets wat ik wilde horen. Ik ging op mijn tenen staan en langzaam beroerde hij mijn lippen. De liftdeuren gingen open en snel liepen we naar buiten. Hij had zijn arm om mijn middel en vertelde me hoe erg die me had gemist en hoe leuk hij het vond dat we vandaag de hele dag samen zouden zijn. Ik had de hele dag van school gespijbeld, en wilde wel de dag leuk afsluiten, met mijn schatje aan me zijde. Toen ik midden op de weg in de knoop kwam te zitten tussen al die ballonnen kon Mo me alleen maar lachend aankijken. Met een pruillipje keek ik hem aan. "Ewa help me dan, jij bent echt gemeen, bij nader inzien wil ik je toch niet meer als mijn man." Verwaand had ik hem aangekeken. 
"Oh dat geeft niet want ik wil je ook niet meer als mijn vrouw." Geschrokken en met open mond keek ik hem aan, waardoor hij nog harder moest lachen. 
"Als hij het niet meer wil dan ben ik bereid deze mooie dame gezelschap te houden." Terwijl ik bijna vocht met de ballonnen probeerde ik om te kijken naar de jongen die deze woorden uitsprak. 
"Reda !!!!!! Wejoooo brother alles goed !!!!" Ik keek Mohammed aan die de jongen bijna aanviel. Stuntelig keek ik ze aan, ondertussen nog steeds proberend mijn hand te bevrijden van al die touwtjes. Toen ze mij weer eindelijk in de gaten kregen liep Mohammed op me af, de grote glimlach op zijn gezicht was moeilijk te ontzien. 
"Schatje, laat me je even helpen. Ik wil je daarna voorstellen aan iemand." Hij haalde de ballonnen simpel uit mijn handen en nam toen ook de tas van me over. Wat een gentleman is het ook. Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en wreef over mijn pols. 

Nieuwsgierig keek ik van Mohammed naar de jongen. Hij stapte op me af. 
"Hallo Fatiha, mijn naam is Reda." Hij stak zijn hand uit en ook ik nam een stap dichterbij om hem te groeten. 
"Hoi, Fatiha is dus de naam." Zei ik terwijl ik zijn hand schudde. Even werd het stil en vragend keek ik Mohammed aan. 
"Oh ja schatje dit is dus mijn broer Reda, ik heb je toch veel over hem verteld." Vreemd keek ik Mohammed aan. Ja nu wist ik het weer. Reda de broer van Mohammed, hij was dus uit de gevangenis, dat hij me pas nog verteld. Nu ik beter keek zag ik ook de gelijkenissen tussen de broers. Vreemd dat het me niet eerder was opgevallen. Ook vond ik dat die er niet kwaadaardig uitzag, niet echt als het type dat tijd door had gebracht in een gevangenis. 
"Hoe is het met je, schoonzusje??" Lachend keek ik hem aan. 
"Gaat goed hamdulilah, met jou, zwager??" 
"Gaat ook goed." Had hij lachend geantwoord. 
"Hoe weet je trouwens wie ik ben?" Inmiddels stond Mohammed naast me met zijn arm om mijn middel. 
"Nou, hij heeft me al tig keer verteld, hoe leuk, mooi, prachtig, lief en weet ik veel je allemaal bent. En toen ik je net zag, en merkte hoe hij met je omging wist ik meteen dat jij het was, Mohammed wordt namelijk een ander persoon als je bij hem in de buurt bent." Blozend van zijn woorden keek ik Mohammed even aan, die me alleen met een grote glimlach kon aankijken. 
"Dus Mohammed wordt een ander persoon als die bij mij is jek, vertel me eens hoe die anders is dan?" Voordat hij wat kon zeggen snoerde Mo hem al de mond. 
"Reda zet me niet voorschut." Had hij gezegd. 
"Ah kom op, wat heeft die voor me te verbergen? Mo mond dicht." Met een grote glimlach keek ik Reda weer aan. 
"Wejoo je hebt hem wel goed in handen h, goed meid houden zo." Ik moest lachen om zijn opmerking, en wat leek die veel op Mohammed. 
"Nou, als hij bij mij is heeft hij het constant over jou. Ik zweer het word erg gek van, Fatiha dit, Fatiha dat. En ik hou zoveel van haar en zij is mijn alles en hoe erg hij het vind dat onze moeder het niet wil." Bij het woord `moeder` verdween de glimlach van mijn gezicht. Ik probeerde het niet te laten merken en nep probeerde ik naar hem te glimlachen. Mohammed was het zoals verwacht opgevallen. Ik probeerde de stilte die er volgde te onderbreken.

"Vertel Reda, waar kom je nu net vandaan?" Ik hoorde mijn telefoon trillen in mijn tas maar ik deed geen moeite hem te pakken. 
"Nou, ik hoorde van me zusje dat hij hier heeft gelegen na een heftige vechtpartij. Ik wist meteen dat het met zijn vrouwtje te maken had dus besloot ik hem vandaag te bezoeken maar zo te zien gaat alles goed met mijn kleine broertje." Hij begon te stoeien met Mohammed maar die kon niks anders doen dan klagen. 
"Ewa safi, kom net uit het ziekenhuis heb medelijden, heb mijn ribben gebroken." Hij probeerde zich te verdedigen. 
"Maar tortelduifjes, waar is de rest van de familie en waar gaan jullie nu heen?" Ik keek Mohammed aan. 
"Ze zijn binnen man, we zijn gevlucht, we wilden even naar strand gaan uitwaaien je weet toch." Sneaky keek hij ons aan. 
"Ja dat ken ik wel ja, zehma uitwaaien. ahum maar anyway ik ga er ook maar vandoor, wil de andere nog niet onder ogen komen. Jullie zien me wel eens verschijnen op jullie bruiloft ofso." Ik begin te lachen. Mohammed probeert hem dan over te halen met ons mee te gaan. 
"Kom op man, we moeten bijpraten heb je al zo lang niet gesproken, bovendien moeten we opschieten want ze kunnen ieder moment naar buiten komen." Ik zie dat hij begint te twijfelen, als hij dan ziet dat de rest van de familie naar buiten begint te komen heeft die snel zijn keuze gemaakt. 

Ik wil samen met de jongens weg lopen als ik mijn telefoon weer hoor, ik besluit toch op te nemen. Het moet wel belangrijk zijn. Ik laat de hand van Mohammed los en graai in mijn tas. Als ik het ding heb neem ik snel op. 
"Met Faat." 
"Faat met Faysal, niet ophangen ik wil met je praten okeej." Ik slaak een diepe zucht en kijk Mohammed aan. Al dagen nam ik mijn telefoon niet op en nu ik dat deed kreeg ik net de persoon aan de lijn die ik nu even niet wilde spreken. 
"Ik heb nu geen tijd, bovendien hoef ik niet te weten wat je me wil vertellen." Mohammed keek ik me afwachtend aan. Ook zijn broer stond raar naar me te kijken. 
"Faat loop nou door dadelijk spreken ze ons nog aan." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan. 
"Mo, heb geduld okeej ben even aan de telefoon, en ik heb dikke schijt aan die mensen daar." Geschrokken van mijn reactie keek hij me aan. Meteen had ik spijt van mijn verhitte reactie.
"Ik ga nu dus ophangen, want je hoort hoe hectisch het hier is." 
"Faat alstublieft, luister nou. Ik wil je zien, vandaag nog. Fett zonder je niet af van je familie alleen voor Mohammed dat zal de grootste fout zijn die je in je leven maakt." Ik slaakte een diepe zucht. Weer een preek, ze wisten allemaal ook hoe ik het best mijn leven kon regelen. 
"Faysal ik ga ophangen okeej, beslama." Ik klapte mijn telefoon dicht en liep op Mohammed af. 
"Sorry schatje, was niet mijn bedoeling zo te reageren." Hij glimlachte even. 
"Het is goed hbiba, kom we gaan." Hij ga me een kus op mijn hand die, die weer vast had en we wilde net met z`n drien gaan lopen toen een stem ons weer deed stilstaan........*

----------


## Fara_23

Meid, ik weet weer niet wat ik moet zeggen hoor!!!

You go girl!!!  :wohaa:

----------


## LonelyGirl

Super!!
Wanneer ga je weer verder??
Ik ben zeker dat de rest van je lezers even ongeduldig zijn naar nog 'n shot als ik !!
 :oog:  

Boussa's !!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey lady`s,

Thanx voor de reacties, ik ga gauw weer verder Insaallah. Moet straks pas naar school dus ga denk ik een beginnetje maken van een nieuw vervolg.. Tot snel dan maar weer

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Elien

blablabla  :puh:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Elien_ 
> *blablabla *


Is er iets??  :Confused:

----------


## LonelyGirl

H kom op meid,
ik wacht nog steeds op dat beloofde vervolgje hoor... al moet ik wel zeggen dat ik hoop dat het deze keer iets realistischer is want laten we eerlijk zijn...Welke marokkaanse man is zo'n schmeita genoeg om zijn hele familie de rug toe te keren voor 'n meisje ??!!En dan nog op de manier zoals het beschreven werd in je verhaal ?
Anyways... ik kijk toch verder uit naar de wending die je het verhaal verder van plan bent te geven dus GO GO GO!
Hopelijk dat je me m'n eerlijkheid niet al te kwalijk neemt h meid .

Mwahh...

----------


## LonelyGirl

Hi hbiba,

Ik hoop dat je weldra verdergaat met je verhaal want ik zit op 't puntje van m'n stoel... you know why !!
Boussa's .. en 'n fijn weekend alvast !

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey lieverd, i'm back_ 
_Kzat een tydje zonder internet, daarom dat ik niet op je mooie vervolgjes kon reageren of lezen_ 
_Maar kheb het zoweer ingehaald en khoop dat je Incha'allah snel weer verder gaat_  :hihi:  
_Mabroek Ramadan !!!_ 

_Koessie van je trouwe fan !!_

----------


## missmagreb

eee sgat..
je heb er weer een nieuwe fan bij hoor!
zo een moooi verhaaal.
ben verslaafd gek!
mohim ga gauw verder Okeee.
Kusj mij

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Salaam meiden,

Lonelygirl choukran hoop dat je een leuk weekend hebt gehad.
Miss_rwina begon je te missen ben blij dat je er weer bent.
Missmaghreb leuk dat je mijn verhaal ook leest, thanx voor de complimenten hoop dat je het blijft volgen. And remember kritiek is altijd welkom...

Lady`s vandaag lukt het me weer niet het spijt me.. heb het zo druk met schoolwerk enso, heb wel een groot begin al gemaakt dus soon kunnen jullie het big vervolg lezen..

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## orka-ogen

echt prachtig ik ben heel ongeduldig graag vlug een vervolgje  :Iluvu:

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Salaam meiden,
> 
> Lonelygirl choukran hoop dat je een leuk weekend hebt gehad.
> Miss_rwina begon je te missen ben blij dat je er weer bent.
> Missmaghreb leuk dat je mijn verhaal ook leest, thanx voor de complimenten hoop dat je het blijft volgen. And remember kritiek is altijd welkom...
> 
> Lady`s vandaag lukt het me weer niet het spijt me.. heb het zo druk met schoolwerk enso, heb wel een groot begin al gemaakt dus soon kunnen jullie het big vervolg lezen..
> 
> ...


Salaam zina,

Met mij alles goed en heb inderdaad een schitterend weekend achter de rug !!Jij ook ??
Wanneer ga je weer verder meid?... je stelt me hl zwaar op de proef nu hoor!!Honger ,geen vervolg door Faatje... ewa,wanneer is de hel voorbij??
Haha..
Mohim,ik spreek je hopelijk weldra nog es hbiba en nog 'n fijne dag .
Boussa's...

----------


## amdaf

HALLO FAATJE

WOELLAH BSEHA, JE HEBT ER WEER EEN FAN BIJ.  :ole:  
MIJN COMPLIMENTEN, HET IS EEN PRACHT VAN EEN VERHAAL EN HEEL GOED GESCHREVEN. BETER DAN ANDERE DIE IK TOT NOG TOE HEB GELEZEN. SINDS IK DIT VERHAAL BEN BEGINNEN TE LEZEN, STEL IK TE VEEL EISEN. DAARMEE BEDOEL IK DAT ALS EEN VERHAAL NIET ZO GOED GESCHREVEN IS, IK MIJN INTERESSE VERLIES!!  :watte?:  
iK ZIT MOMENTEEL OP MIJN WERK EN LEES EEN SCHITTEREND "BOEK" OP MIJN PC.
HET DOET ME VERLANGEN NAAR MEEEEEEEER.  :cola:  

PLEEEEAAAASE GA VERDER  :tranen:  

GROETJES
FADJE
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXJES

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo,

Choukran voor je reactie en complimenten amdaf, ben blij dat je het interessant vind. Ik zou zeggen blijven lezen. Lonelygirl en orka_ogen haal diep adem want ben nu bezig het vervolg af te maken om het zo hier te plaatsen, dus lees ze straks..

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

ewa ik begin ook ongeduldig te worden hier...hmmm  :Mad:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*..

"Wat doe jij hier?" Vroeg ik verbaasd. 
"Kan ik beter aan jou vragen?" Ik wilde weer weglopen maar Mohammed trok me weer naast zich, waardoor ik als een klein kind bleef staan. Blijkbaar wilde hij niet dat ik ruzie met hem had en dat we dit nu zouden uitpraten. 
"Khalid, wat je ook komt zeggen, het kan me niks schelen." Ik voel hoe Mohammed in mijn arm knijpt. 
"Auw !!" Met grote ogen kijk ik hem aan. Maar hij kan me alleen lachend aankijken. Wrijvend over mijn arm kijk ik Khalid aan. 
"Faat, je moeder belde me net bezorgd op. Je neemt je tel niet op en ze vraagt zich af waar je bent. Ik wist dat je hier was dus kom ik je ophalen." Geen enkele keer had hij mij of Mohammed aangekeken. Alsof hij zich schaamde. Ik graai dan in mijn tas en kijk Reda vriendelijk aan. Als ik mijn telefoon heb en de gemiste oproepen zie begin ik me zorgen te maken. 

Meteen bel ik mijn moeder dan terug. 
"Mama, met mij. Wat is er?" Bezorgd kijkt Mohammed mij ook aan. 
"Fatiha, waar ben je?" 
"Mam, ik ben buiten is er iets gebeurd?" 
"Nee er is niks gebeurd behalve dat mijn dochter niet op school is en dat had ze mij wel had gezegd vanmorgen." Ik zuchtte diep. 
"Mam, ik kom zo naar huis okeej maak je alstublieft geen zorgen." 
"Nee Fatiha, nu, en zorg wel dat je een verklaring hebt. Beslama." Bedroefd hing ik ook op. Ik hoorde het aan haar stem, ze was teleurgesteld. Dat was wel vaker gebeurd toch deed het me dit keer meer. Ik had na alles haar vertrouwen weer terug gewonnen en nu flikte ik het weer. 
"Mo, ik wil naar huis. Ik maak het een andere keer goed met je okeej." bedroefd keek Mo me aan. 
"Moet je echt weg Fetje? Had me zo verheugd op deze dag. Is er iets ernstigs met je moeder?" Zuchtend kijk ik naar hem op. Ik ga dicht tegen hem aan staan en richt me tot zijn gezicht. 
"Nee, niks ernstigs moet alleen wat dingen uitpraten met mijn moeder." Nog steeds blijft hij me sip aankijken. Ik sla mijn armen om zijn nek en zoen hem. Na het gekuch van Reda haal ik mezelf uit zijn armen en afwachtend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Okeej habibtie, je hebt het goed gemaakt." Lachend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Ik weet het, ik ben ook zo onweerstaanbaar." Hij begon te lachen. 
"Ja niet overdrijven nou, jallah ga, ik bel je straks habibtie." Ik nam afscheid van hem en Reda en wilde richting de tramhalte lopen. 
"Faat, waar loop je heen? Mijn auto staat daar." Ik draai me om en hoofdschuddend kijk ik Khalid aan. "Ik ga echt niet met jou mee Khalid, ik pak de tram wel." Ik draaide me weer om en denkend aan de kus ren ik in de wolken naar de tram. Dat ze me roepen negeer ik volkomen... 


Hoofdstuk 36 

Thuis aangekomen ben ik alles behalve in de wolken. Ik weet totaal niet wat ik van mijn moeder moet verwachten. Ik schop mijn schoenen uit en leg mijn tas op de trap. "Fatiha ben jij dat?" 
"Ja mam, ik ben thuis." Ik loop richting de keuken en open de koelkast om drinken te pakken. Argwanend kijkt ze me aan. 
"Fatiha, was je bij hem??" Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan. Deze vraag had ik totaal niet verwacht. Ik wist wel dat ze er wel wat vanaf moest weten maar dit was de eerste keer dat ze het er met mij over had. 
"Mam, hoe kom je erbij?" 
"Fatiha geef gewoon antwoord, ik ben heus niet dom ik ben je moeder." Ik pak een glas en schenk drinken voor mezelf in. Als ik een slok heb genomen zie ik hoe ze me nog steeds afwachtend aankijkt. Beschaamd knik ik dan naar haar. 
"Ewa mlih, mijn dochter spijbelt van school omdat ze bij een of andere jongen wil zijn. Hij heeft je helemaal gek gemaakt." Vragend kijk ik mijn moeder aan niet wetend waar ze nou werkelijk op doelt. 
"Fatiha ik ben niet dom, ik weet heus wel dat hij je pijn heeft gedaan, dat je door hem bent veranderd. Ik weet heus wel dat je door hem je studie hebt verwaarloosd." Verschrikt kijk ik mijn moeder aan. Dit was echt het laatste wat ik had verwacht. 
"Ma, je moet me vertrouwen okeej. Ik weet dat ik fouten heb gemaakt maar het gaat nu weer goed. Mama de toekomst ziet er goed uit voor ons. Ik ben je dochter en ja ik heb spijt dat het zo is gegaan maar het is goed gekomen je moet me vertrouwen." Hevig schudde ze met haar hoofd. 
"Nee mijn dochter. Ik verbied je nog met hem om te gaan. Als hij je echt wil komt hij maar bij je vader langs." Verschrikt kijk ik haar aan. 
"Maar mama..." 
"Nee, niks Fatiha. Waar ben je mee bezig, zo ben je helemaal niet. Ik had je veel slimmer ingeschat. Je weet niet meer wat je doet, dus ik maak nu die keuze voor je. Als hij je echt wil komt hij bij je vader langs dit heeft te lang geduurd en we mogen blij zijn hamdullilah dat dit niet te ver is gekomen." Met grote ogen kijk ik mijn moeder aan, niet wetend wat ik nu moet doen. Ik kon haar moeilijk negeren. 

Boos leg ik dan het glas op het aanrecht. 
"Ik doe het voor jou mijn dochter, ik wil alleen het beste voor je." Ik loop richting de trap. 
"Ja die woorden heb ik vaak genoeg gehoord alleen dan van een andere moeder en daar klopte helemaal niks van !!!" Stampvoetend loop ik de trap op. In mijn kamer gooi ik hard de deur dicht. Ik gooi mezelf op bed en laat de tranen komen. Net wanneer het scheen goed te gaan is er weer een ander obstakel op onze weg gekomen. 

Mohammed kan toch niet om mijn hand komen vragen, hoe graag ik dat ook had gewild. Toch begreep ik ergens wel de reactie van mijn moeder. Ik had het moeten weten. Ik had moeten weten dat mijn moeder niet dom is. Dat ze ooit tegen me zou zeggen dat ik mijn hoofd erbij moet houden. Ik was door alles met Mohammed vergeten wie ik werkelijk was. Nu ik erover na dacht, realiseerde ik me wat mijn moeder bedoelde. Ik was vroeger inderdaad niet zo, voordat ik Mohammed leerde kennen was er geen enkele jongen die zo dicht bij me in de buurt kwam en zo veel invloed op me had. Ik had er altijd op afgezworen, school en mijn familie dat was het enige waar ik mijn aandacht op vestigde. Nu ik Mohammed kende leek ik de rest te zijn vergeten. Toch wilde ik voor Mohammed vechten, want hij was anders. Hij wilde ook voor mij vechten zodat we in de toekomst samen konden zijn. Het maakte dus eigenlijk niet uit dat ik was veranderd. Ik was nog wel de Fatiha alleen zou ik nu mijn leven geven voor een jongen...*

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Thx lieverd_ 
_voor je mooie vervolgje_ 

_Dikke Koessie van je trouwe fan_

----------


## orka-ogen

heeeeeeel erg bedankt,,,,

maar je hebt beloofd soon een vervolgje te schrijven he .. ewa laat ons niet te lang wachten...
groetjes  :hihi:   :hihi:   :student:

----------


## LonelyGirl

Ga gauw verder Faatje !!
Alles goed hbiba ?

Dikke mwahhh...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dagen en weken verstreken, tussen Mo en mij ging het stroef. We zagen en spraken elkaar erg weinig want mijn moeder bleef standvastig bij haar besluit. Na mijn werk kwam die wel eens langs en verder spraken we elkaar aan de telefoon. Ook dit wist mijn moeder niet. Maar als we elkaar dus eindelijk spraken hadden we meestal ruzie om niks. Kleine dingetjes waarover we eindeloos konden doorzeiken. Iedere keer vroeg ik me weer af of dit het einde was, iedere keer dat hij boos ophing of wegliep was ik bang dat ik hem voorgoed kwijt was. Gelukkig gaven we elkaar na alles toch niet op. Ik hield zielsveel van hem en wilde hem hoe dan ook niet kwijt. Keer op keer maakte we het weer goed. We reageerde alles gewoon op elkaar af, het kwam gewoon doordat we moe waren door alles, door zijn familie die ons constant in de weg zat, zijn werk waarbij hij het steeds drukker kreeg en dan ook nog eens het feit dat we elkaar zo weinig zagen. Toch bleef ik volhouden, want zonder hem kon ik ook niet.

Verder verliep alles gewoon, ik probeerde de lessen op school te volgen en ging werken wanneer het moest. Mijn nichten zag ik wel zo nu en dan, en ook Khalid sprak ik weer gewoon. Faysal had ik niet meer gesproken zelfs van Fatima hoorde ik niks meer. Ik liet alles maar over me heen komen, ik was het zat me constant druk te maken om anderen. Ik leidde gewoon mijn eigen leven en hoopte dat ik me ooit weer echt gelukkig kon voelen, dat ik weer kon schateren van het lachen als de meiden weer eens wat geks deden of gewoon om iets anders, dat ik die wallen onder mijn ogen eens zou kwijtraken, want ook al had ik Mohammed nu, toch voelde ik me ergens zo ongelukkig...  



Hoofdstuk 37  

"Salima, ik denk niet dat ik kan. Volgens mij moet ik werken." Ik hoor haar zuchten aan de andere kant van de lijn. Ik baal ervan dat ik tegen haar moet liegen. 
"Moehim Faat, als je toch kan ben je welkom, we gaan eten in die Chinese restaurant, je weet waar we altijd gingen eten vroeger." Ik slik bij het horen van het woordje `vroeger`. Het bracht alleen maar fijne herinneringen op, herinneringen die langzaam aan het vervagen waren. 
"Is goed meid, choukran en wie weet tot dan. Doe ze daar de groeten van me." We namen afscheid en ik hing op. Zuchtend liet ik me vallen op bed. Ik dacht aan de tijden met de meiden en zonder dat ik het merkte liepen de tranen weer over mijn wangen, al die dagen dat we zomaar weggingen om ergens in een andere stad rond te zwerven. Of de dagen dat we elkaar uitdaagde iets raars te doen. Al die keren dat we op het strand gekke streken uit haalde, al die herinneringen, nee ik was ze niet vergeten, ik verlangde juist iedere dag weer naar die tijden. 

Ik word uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door de telefoon, met een korte `ja` neem ik op. 
"Habibtie !! Ik heb zo goed nieuws, kan ik je zo komen ophalen?" Ik haal diep adem en veeg de tranen van mijn wangen. 
"Mo, waar heb je het over?" Hij begint te lachen. Iets wat ik hem lang niet heb horen doen. 
"Liefje, ik weet dat je nieuwsgierig bent maar het is een verrassing, je moet met me mee dan kan ik het je laten zien. Ik zucht even. 
"Ik weet niet of ik weg kan lieverd." Ik hoor dat die teleurgesteld is. 
"Mo, je weet hoe moeilijk het is, hoe graag ik je ook wil zien. Bovendien weet je dat ik het liever vermijd je nog te zien." Weer een diepe zucht. 
"Ik weet het lieverd, het spijt me van al die keren dat ik zo tegen je uitviel maar dit keer is het anders, ik wil je laten zien hoeveel ik van je hou, ik wil het je nu bewijzen maar dan moet je echt met me mee. Ik ben trouwens al onderweg ben er bijna, kan je niet zeggen dat je bij je nichten bent?" Ik hoor dat iemand de trap opkomt. 
"Weet je, ik zal kijken of ik echt niet weg kan okeej, ik bel je zo terug goed?" 
"Is goed liefje, ik hou van je." 
"Ik ook van jou." Ik sta op en ga voor de spiegel staan. 

Mijn ogen zijn nog rood maar dat doet me helemaal niks meer. Ik hoor iemand kloppen. 
"Ja?". Mijn broertje loopt mijn kamer in en vraagt me hoe die eruitziet. 
"Je ziet er niet uit Fatih, zoals altijd." Hij begint te lachen. 
"Voel ik daar jaloezie zuslief. Ik zie er wel goed uit, zelfs jij zou zo voor me vallen als ik je broertje niet was." Ik moet lachen om zijn reactie. 
"Maar moehim, ik heb een date zuslief en heb wat nodig zoals je weet. Had ik je trouwens al gezegd wat een mooie broek je aan hebt." Ik buig me hoofd om naar mijn broek te kijken, mijn Snoopy pyama broek, is alles behalve mooi. 
"Hou op met slijmen Fatih, ik geef je toch niks." Met een pruillipje kijkt hij me aan. 
"Ik kan haar toch niet laten zitten, miskina ze is in de Mac op me aan het wachten, ik ben al te laat. Alleen geld voor bios kom op, ik doe zoveel voor jou." Zuchtend pak ik mijn tas om vervolgens mijn geld te pakken. Ik weet dat ik anders niet van hem afkom. Als ik hem wat heb gegeven geeft die me een grote kus op mijn wang en verdwijnt hij. Als hij de trap afloopt hoor ik hem mij nog bedanken. Lachend loop ook ik de trap af, naar de keuken. Ik hoor hoe mijn moeder me roept. 
"Ik ben in de keuken." Voor ik het weet staat ze bij me. 
"Waarom ben jij nog niet aangekleed?" Verbaasd kijk ik mijn moeder aan. 
"Waarvoor moet ik me aankleden dan?" Ze gaat achter me staan en duwt me richting de trap. 
"De meiden hebben je toch uitgenodigd en je gaat dus gewoon, je kan wel afleiding gebruiken." Verbaasd loop ik de trap op, ik wil protesteren maar als Mohammed`s verrassing me te binnen schiet ren ik bijna de laatste treden op. Ik pak wat leuks uit de kast en trek het aan. Binnen een halfuur ben ik klaar. Ik bel Mohammed op en spreek met hem af bij de volgende tramhalte. Als ik mijn jas aan heb en beneden in mijn schoenen stap zeg ik mijn moeder gedag. Ze lacht naar me en wenst me een fijne dag. Ik loop de deur uit en stap de tram in die net aan komt rijden. 

Ergens voel ik me schuldig tegenover mijn moeder, maar ik zal niet helemaal liegen, ik zou wel met de dames gaan eten en het leukste was dat ik Mohammed mee zou sleuren. Ik lach stiekem bij de gedachte. Bij de eerstvolgende tramhalte stap ik weer uit. Ik zie meteen Mohammed staan die tegen zijn auto aan leunt. Ik zie zijn gezicht opklaren. Ik voel de vlinders in mijn buik en mijn hart die een slag vergeet over te slaan. Na alles kan zijn verschijning me nog steeds van de kaart brengen. Als ik voor hem sta en zie hoe hij me van top tot teen bekijkt kijk ik beschaamd de andere kant op. 
"Schoonheid, je ziet er prachtig uit zoals altijd. Ik heb mijn habibtie gemist, maar krijg ik geen kus van je?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik hem aan. 
"Laat me nou maar instappen, dan zie we of je die kus nog wel krijgt." Zielig kijkt hij me aan. Ik moet er alleen maar om lachen. Hij opent de deur voor me en stapt ook aan de andere kant in. Het eerst wat ik doe is muziek aanzetten, waardoor hij me vreemd aankijkt. 
"Is er iets?" Vraag ik hem. 
"Nee hoor, voel je vooral thuis." Waarop hij me weer verwaand aankijkt. Weer moet ik om hem lachen. Hij begint te rijden en ik zet mijn lievelingsliedje op. Ik probeer mee te zingen maar een mooie stem heb ik zeker niet, het enige wat hij daarom kan doen is lachen. Na een tijdje zet ik de muziek zachter en richt me tot hem. 
"Ga je me nog vertellen waar je me naartoe brengt?" Hij kijkt me even aan en knikt dan. Waarop ik hem afwachtend aankijk. 
"Ja habibtie ik ga je ontvoeren. Een hele week ben je van mij en dan breng ik je terug naar je ouders." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik hem aan. 
Sorry???" Wederom begint hij te lachen. Ook ik moet er nu om lachen. 
"Ja schat, kon ik je maar ontvoeren, maar dan voor de rest van mijn leven. Geen gezeik aan me hoofd, alleen jij aan me zijde. Dan zijn we allebei van het gezeik af ver weg op een plek waar niemand ons kan vinden, alleen weet ik dat ik jou dat niet kan aandoen." Ik zucht even en kijk weer naar buiten. 

Ik beeld me in hoe het zou zijn, als ik ergens op een onbewoond eiland was met alleen Mohammed aan mijn zijde, is dat niet het enige wat ik nodig heb? Is dat niet alles wat ik wil? Treurig bedenk ik me dat het niet kan, ik zou niet zonder mijn familie kunnen. Zij waren een deel van mij net zoals Mohammed een deel van me was. Er ontsnapt een traan die langzaam langs mijn wang op mijn kin beland. Al snel volgen er meer tranen, waardoor ik me niet meer naar hem omdraai, bang dat hij het ziet. 
"Hey liefje, kijk me eens aan." Ik weet dat hij me heeft horen snikken, maar ik verroer me niet. Met zijn hand gaat die naar mijn kin en draait mijn gezicht naar zich toe. Op zijn vingertoppen belanden mijn tranen, waarop hij me spijtig aankijkt. Zijn handen belanden beide weer op het stuur en voor ik het weet staat hij geparkeerd naast de weg. Vragend kijk ik hem aan als hij mijn gezicht met zijn handen omvat. 
"Lieverd, nooit is het mijn bedoeling geweest je te laten huilen. Je moet weten en nooit vergeten dat na al onze domme ruzies ik nog steeds zielsveel van je hou en ik niks liever wil dan jou als mijn vrouw. Ze zitten ons nu in de weg Fatiha maar ooit moeten ze wel toegeven want ik kies voor jou, mijn hele leven. Fettje djelie wat er ook gebeurd, al zijn we binnenkort niet meer bij elkaar, wat ik niet hoop, vergeet niet dat ik nog altijd voor je blijf kiezen. En ja, als het kon had ik je mee genomen, dan waren we ergens bij elkaar waar niemand ons kan storen waar we slechts alleen van elkaar konden genieten, maar het kan niet, ik kan je niet wegnemen uit je omgeving, ik kan je niet weghalen bij de mensen voor wie jij dierbaar bent, en die voor jou alles zijn. Fatiha alstublieft ik smeek je uit het diepste van mijn hart, laat geen tranen meer voor mij, want ik zal altijd van jou zijn, wat er ook gebeurd Fatiha, wat er ook gebeurd vergeet dit nooit." Hevig begin ik dan te snikken, zijn woorden raken me tot diep in mijn hart. Ik huil steeds heviger en wil niets liever dan zijn armen beschermend om mijn heen. Alsof die weet wat ik denk pakt die me vast en trekt me tegen zich aan. Hij sust me, en fluistert me lieve woorden toe. Na een tijdje trek ik mezelf uit zijn armen, ik probeer de tranen van mijn wangen te vegen. Hij pakt dan mijn handen vast in een hand, en met zijn andere hand veegt die mijn tranen. Ik haal diep adem en met mijn handen in de zijne kijk ik hem aan. 
"Dus liefje, dat waren je laatste tranen die door mij negatief zijn veroorzaakt, en nu gaan we dus weer op weg naar mijn verrassing voor jou. Vind je dat goed?" Ik knik en glimlach liefjes naar hem. Hij begint weer te rijden en na een tijdje voel ik mijn oogleden zwaar worden, voor ik het weet ben ik in slaap gevallen, terwijl Mohammed op weg is naar een plek die alles met mijn dromerige toekomst te maken heeft...  *

----------


## LonelyGirl

Hi meid,

Alles ok?
Het was alweer 'n pracht van een vervolg,hartberoerend is misschien wel de juiste verwoording.

Kan niet wachten op je volgende stukje !
Mwahh..

----------


## Batata24

ga gauw verder...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames,

Met mij gaat het goed lonelygirl, hoe is het met jou? Ben blij dat je het mooi vond. Ik ga snel weer verder insaallah.

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Hey dames,
> 
> Met mij gaat het goed lonelygirl, hoe is het met jou? Ben blij dat je het mooi vond. Ik ga snel weer verder insaallah.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Faatje*


Moet je zeker doen ja ,en misschien zelfs NU want ik zie dat je online bent ,hahaha!
Als je zin hebt ,lees dan ook maar es mijn verhaal eventueel h... toen..en nu is de titel.

Dikke boussa's!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hahah gekkie, ik ben altijd online, geen zin om mezelf uit te loggen  :hihi:  
Ik wist helemaal niet dat je een verhaal schreef, ik ga meteen lezen, kom net pas thuis en moet zo weer weg, maar ik ga lezen.
Insaallah vanavond een vervolg voor dit verhaal.

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *hahah gekkie, ik ben altijd online, geen zin om mezelf uit te loggen  
> Ik wist helemaal niet dat je een verhaal schreef, ik ga meteen lezen, kom net pas thuis en moet zo weer weg, maar ik ga lezen.
> Insaallah vanavond een vervolg voor dit verhaal.
> 
> Dikke kus,
> Faatje*


Hahaha,luiwammes die je bent,t lui zelfs om zich uit te loggen !
Gek Faatje !
Wel ,ik ben pas eergisteren begonnen met dat verhaal en het is me zelf nog helemaal nieuw eerlijk gezegd,hoop dat je er wat aan vindt .
Nog 'n leuk dagje h zina!
Dikke X

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Nou meid, heb net gereageerd, echt mooi geschreven dus ga snel weer verder, kan niet wachten op je vervolg..

Groetjes,
Faat

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Nou meid, heb net gereageerd, echt mooi geschreven dus ga snel weer verder, kan niet wachten op je vervolg..
> 
> Groetjes,
> Faat*


Heb intussen zelf weer wat neergezet ... het is niet veel maar veel sneller kunnen mijn vingers niet typen vrees ik ..NU is de bal aan jou want ik ben ook benieuwd naar jouw verdere vervolg hoor!
Mwah ..

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Sjow, nog even en ik zou zelf bijna een traantje laten vallen. 

Your good. 

 :petaf:

----------


## LonelyGirl

Hahaha mejnooncalbo is zelf 'n beetje een weke kerel precies Faatje ... 
Dus nu hoor je maar ,ga gauw verder !!

MWahhh...

Check ook mijn verhaal mensen ...http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...hreadid=156742

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Aaaah Mejnoon zo lief.. Lonelygirl, je bent net off gegaan en helaas moet ik er ook nu vandoor waardoor ik mijn vervolgje niet kan aftypen, insaallah kan ik hem morgen plaatsen..

Dus tot gauw insaallah

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Faatje  :strik:  

Het is weer heel spannend en hoop dat je gauw verder gaat.
Verlang meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer.
Hopelijk vandaag nog  :knipoog:  
Ma7asalama
Fadje
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes  :kusgrijs:

----------


## orka-ogen

faatj faatje

je laat ons weer in ongemak....
ga vlug verder meid....


groetjes

 :zwaai:   :knipoog:   :nerveus:   :nerveus:   :nerveus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 38  


"Hbiba wordt wakker schatje, we zijn er." Langzaam open ik mijn ogen, ik ontmoet meteen de warme glinsterende ogen van Mohammed. Automatisch verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Hij glimlacht liefjes terug. Ik knipper even met mijn ogen en langzaam herinner ik me waar ik ben. Ik was met Mohammed meegegaan en in de auto dus in slaap gevallen. Ik kom overeind en kijk om me heen. We zijn in een rustige buurt, met verderop een groot park. Vragend kijk ik Mohammed dan aan. Maar veel lijkt hij niet te zeggen. Hij pakt mijn hand vast en trekt me overeind de auto uit.

Ik kijk nogmaals om me heen, en dan weer naar Mohammed. De glinstering in zijn ogen is moeilijk te ontzien. Hij doet de autodeur op slot en begeleid me dan naar een deur, waardoor we eerst door een soort tuin moeten lopen. Hij haalt een bos sleutels tevoorschijn en opent de deur voor me. Ik volg hem de ruimte in. Ik kijk hem nog steeds vragend aan, maar hij doet geen moeite me te vertellen wat we hier doen. Inmiddels merk ik op dat we in een portiek staan. Ik volg hem wederom, dit keer de trappen op. Na wat treden staan we weer voor een deur, zenuwachtig vraag ik hem wat we hier doen. 
"Nog heel even geduld habibtie." Hij haalt weer de bos sleutels tevoorschijn en opent ook deze deur. Mijn geduld begin ik langzaam te verliezen, afwachtend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Hbiba djelie, na jou." Hij maakt een buigend gebaar bij de woorden. 
"Of nee weet je wat, we doen het heel anders." Voor ik weet wat er gebeurd, heeft hij me opgetild en loopt hij de kamer in. 
"Mo, zet me neer, ben je soms gek geworden? Wat doen we hier?" Hij zet me dan eindelijk neer en doe ik een paar stappen naar voren, nieuwsgierig bekijk ik de ruimte. Het staat hartstikke leeg. De muren zien eruit alsof ze in geen jaren zijn geverfd en ook de vloer kan wel vloerbedekking gebruiken. Ik draai me om naar Mohammed die nog steeds bij de deur staat. 
"Mo, van wie is dit huis? Wat doen we hier?" Vragend kijk ik hem aan, maar hij kan alleen met een grote grijns op zijn gezicht naar me kijken. Dan opeens dringt het tot me door. 
"Mo? Nee, dit meen je niet???" Met een grote glimlach knikt hij dan naar me. 
"Jawel Fatiha, dit meen ik wel. Dit is ons toekomstig huisje. Alleen van jou en mij. En wie weet binnenkort van een kleintje." Ik schreeuw het uit van blijdschap en spring hem om de nek. Met mij in zijn armen draait hij me de kamer rond. Na een tijdje hem helemaal gekust en geknuffeld te hebben van blijdschap, maak ik me los uit zijn armen, en kijk hem een moment aan. 
"Mo, dit had ik nooit verwacht, lieverd ik hou van je." Voordat hij kan antwoorden pak ik hem bij de hand, en trek hem mee naar de andere kamers. Vol blijdschap bekijk ik de rest van het huis. 
"Liefje, kijk maar goed want binnenkort nadat we dit huisje hebben ingericht gaan we hier samen intrekken. Met of zonder de toestemming van mijn ouders. De buurt is rustig, aardige mensen. Verderop een park waar we onze kleintje naar toe kunnen sturen als we even alleen de tijd voor elkaar willen." Ik moet lachen om zijn gekke opmerking. Ik kan het niet laten hem weer in de armen te springen. Superblij was ik, dit had ik niet eens durven dromen, een huis van Mohammed en mij. Iets wat alleen van ons was, dat niemand ons kon afpakken. 

Meteen begin ik met plannen als we weer in de woonkamer staan. 
"Ja, daar wil ik de eettafel, en daar wil ik de bank, de tv wil ik in die hoek. En voor die grote mooie raam wil ik lamellen.. en" Ik stop met praten als ik Mohammed geamuseerd naar me zie kijken. 
"Is er iets?" Vraag ik dan. Hij schud met zijn hoofd. 
"Nee schat, ik genoot van mijn aanstaande vrouwtje. We hebben het huis niet eens met verf behandeld en jij maakt al plannen. Maar dat geeft niet schoonheid, ik geniet van het beeld. En Fatiha...?" Lachend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Ja Mo??" Hij loopt op me af en als die vlakbij naast me staat, fluistert hij in mijn oor. 
"Ik hou ook van jou." Ik kijk naar hem op, en ga op mijn tenen staan. Gauw plaats ik een kus op zijn wang. Ik sla mijn armen dan om zijn middel en samen staan we binnen no time het huis in te richten. Dolgelukkig sta ik dan naast hem. Alsof hiermee alles goed is gemaakt, alsof nu niks meer in ons weg staat. Ik wist diep van binnen dat dit niet het einde was, dat we nog veel te verduren zouden krijgen toch wilde ik er nu niet aan denken, ik wilde genieten van het moment.. Slechts Mohammed en ik, samen het huis aan het inrichten..... 


Hoofdstuk 39  

Hij start de auto en rijdt weg. Met grote ogen blijf ik naar het lege huis staren dat zich op de tweede verdieping bevind. Ik voel de hand van Mohammed die hij op mijn been heeft geplaatst. 
"Schatje, voor je het weet zijn we daar hard aan het werk. En voor je het weet wonen we daar zelfs al. Dus bereid je maar voor, dit lelijke koppie moet je binnenkort elke dag aanzien." Ik moet lachen om zijn reactie en kijk hem blij aan. Ik zou niets liever willen dan elke dag naast hem wakker worden, dan iedere dag dat koppie te zien. Ik droom helemaal weg alleen door het denken al. Meteen wil ik het nieuws delen met de meiden en schiet het etentje van vanavond me te binnen.
"Mo, ik moet je wat vragen." Terwijl hij de stad uitrijd, kijkt die me een ogenblik aan om vervolgens te knikken. 
"De meiden hebben me uitgenodigd voor een etentje voor de familie, waar ik nu ongeveer wel naartoe moet, en ik wil dat je met me meegaat. Ik wil eigenlijk helemaal geen Nee horen." Vreemd kijkt hij me aan. 
"Fetje djelie, je weet dat ik alles voor je wil doen, maar je nichten mogen me niet en je neven evenmin. Waarom zou ik er heen moeten gaan?" Ik onderbrak hem.
"Voor mij misschien.. Is dat geen reden genoeg?" Hij zuchtte diep. 
"Faat, je begrijpt me verkeerd. Ik wil wel gaan maar ze zullen het niet fijn vinden." Ik schud met mijn hoofd.
"Mo, ze zullen eraan moeten wennen, want jij hoort bij me, je bent een deel van mij." Even is het stil maar dan is hij het die de stilte verbreekt. 
"Is goed liefje, vertel me waar we naartoe moeten rijden en we gaan erheen." Er verschijnt een grote grijns op mijn gezicht, ik omhels hem als blijk van dank. Meteen heb ik zin in de avond, de meiden zullen blij zijn dat ik ben gekomen en dit is meteen de kans voor de andere zoals Halima en Tarik om Mohammed te ontmoeten. De gedachte dat het ook mis kan gaan, schenk ik geen aandacht. Ik moest positief blijven denken anders kwam ik nooit verder..... *

----------


## LonelyGirl

Vergeet allemaal niet het verhaal van Lonelygirl te lezen, supermooi geschreven...

Dikke kus,
Faatje


[Aaaah ,wat 'n allerliefst schatje jij toch bent !Zo'n reclame maken voor mijn verhaal ... thx wel hihi !In ieder geval ,ik ben superblij dat je alweer 'n vervolg neergeschreven had,ik kan er weer effe tegenaan !
Ik ben intussen ook weer 'n stukje verder in mijn verhaal dus wanneer je zin hebt...lezen !
Big kiss zina ! 
[/FONT]

----------


## Batata24

gewoon prachtiggggg.. !!! echt waar

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey lieverd, bedankt voor je mooie vervolgjes_ 
_Incha'allah ga je gauw verder_ 

_Koessie !_

----------


## hajar_rajah

yallah verdeerrrrrrr

----------


## orka-ogen

bedankt voor je vervolgje....
heel mooi geschreven...
nu weer wachten op een vervolgje...

groetjes

----------


## LonelyGirl

Hi zina,
alles ok met m'n liefste schatje??

Ik check elke dag om te zien of je intussen een vervolgje hebt geplaatst,kan amper wachten... net een kind dat wacht op 'n cadeautje hihi .

In ieder geval ,al 'n superweekend toegewenst en hopelijk tot weldra hbiba!
Mwaahhh....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Salaam dames,

Om de een of andere reden krijg ik geen e-mail notificaties meer dus zag ik niet dat mensen hadden gereageerd. Moehim dank je wel voor jullie reacties, inmiddels heb ik een vervolg geschreven die ik eropzet wanneer ik die schoolwerk even aan de kant kan zetten. Insaallah lukt het me vanavond. Lonelygirl hoop dat je verder bent gegaan want ga nu controleren  :grote grijns: 

Dames tot gauw..

Dikke kus

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Salaam dames,
> 
> Om de een of andere reden krijg ik geen e-mail notificaties meer dus zag ik niet dat mensen hadden gereageerd. Moehim dank je wel voor jullie reacties, inmiddels heb ik een vervolg geschreven die ik eropzet wanneer ik die schoolwerk even aan de kant kan zetten. Insaallah lukt het me vanavond. Lonelygirl hoop dat je verder bent gegaan want ga nu controleren 
> 
> Dames tot gauw..
> 
> Dikke kus*


Hi zina,

da's toch raar,kijk anders jouw 'mijn hoekje' erop na en misschien dat je het daar hebt weggevinkt waardoor je niet meer op de hoogte gebracht wordt.
Bijna huilde ik me ogen uit !
Hihihihi...

En mijn verhaal ,daar ben ik intussen weer 'n heel eind in verder hoor,laat me je ongezouten reactie weten h meid !
Big kiss

----------


## marocina_girl

ewaaaa
waar blijf je nu met je vervolgg k ben supernieuwsgierg elke dag log ik me duizend keer aan om verder te leze
schrijfff zo snel mogelijk verderrr wantt kan ni wachte om verder te leze 
al dikke kuss je trouwe fan

----------


## LonelyGirl

Ja meid,kom op zeg!
Belofte maakt schuld en jij bent dus hoofdverdachte !!
Ga gauw verder zina.
Ik heb ook nog een deeltje bij mijn verhaal gezet dus ik heb mijn belofte reeds tig maal waargemaakt h 

Big kiss zina .

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 40  


Terwijl Mohammed de auto parkeerde, stond ik nerveus op hem te wachten bij de ingang. Ik hoor van buiten al dat het een gezellige boel is. Zoals gewoonlijk hadden de meiden het weer groot aangepakt en was de hele ruimte voor de familie. Aangezien we goed bevriend waren met de eigenaar waren de kosten hiervoor geen probleem, ideaal dus. Wanneer hij aan komt lopen, kan ik het niet laten hem weer van top tot teen te bekijken. Ik had het getroffen met hem, dat realiseerde ik me keer op keer. 
"Ik weet wel dat je naar me smacht, hoef je niet te verbergen hoor."Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking. Ik pak zijn hand vast en haal diep adem. Met een grote glimlach loop ik dan met hem naar binnen. Meteen zijn alle ogen op ons gericht. 
"Hoi allemaal, is een tijd geleden. Ehm ik heb Mohammed meegenomen, hoop niet dat jullie het erg vinden." De meeste zien me niet eens staan, het enige wat ze kunnen doen is Mohammed vreemd aankijken. Het gezellige gepraat van daarnet leek door mij abrupt te zijn verstoord. Gelukkig neemt Salima het van me over. 
"Faat je bent toch gekomen, zo leuk." Ze loopt op me af en zoent me op mijn wang. Ook Mohammed groet ze door hem een hand te geven. 
"En natuurlijk is hij ook welkom. Nou kom neem plaats, we waren al begonnen met eten, want we hadden jou niet verwacht." Dankbaar kijk ik haar aan, ze schenkt me een glimlach. 

Ik besluit eerst iedereen een hand te geven. Ik ga de tafel af en gelukkig krijg ik ook een hand toegereikt van iedereen. Tarik schenkt me zelfs een grote glimlach, alhoewel ik niet kon plaatsen of die serieus was bedoeld, of misschien omdat Halima hem zat te knijpen. Halima was opgestaan en had me hartelijk gekust, haar grote buik was goed zichtbaar. Mijn andere neven en nichten deden allemaal vriendelijk. Khalid had ik nog niet gezien. Mohammed volgde me en gaf ook iedereen een hand, ik hield mijn hart vast. Ik was bang voor een teleurstelling, bang dat ze hem niet zouden accepteren, maar gelukkig gaven ze hem ook allemaal een hand, ook al deden ze dit, meestal zonder hem aan te kijken. We namen naast elkaar plaats en algauw werden de gesprekken die wij zojuist hadden onderbroken hervat. De ene had het over de laatste voetbalwedstrijd, terwijl de ander het had over het eten. 

Ik haalde opgelucht adem en keek Mohammed aan. Hij gaf me een kneepje in mijn hand, en schonk me een snelle glimlach. Niet veel later kwam Khalid binnen, luidruchtig groette iedereen hem. Hij gaf iedereen een hand en toen die mij en Mo in het oog kreeg bleef die even geschokt staan. Duidelijk niet verwacht ons hier te vinden.Hij herstelde zichzelf snel en groette ons met een hand en `Salaam Oulaikoem`. Wederom haalde ik opgelucht adem. 

De avond verliep gezellig, Mohammed had het naar zijn zin, nadat Khalid hem in het gesprek had betrokken. Dankbaar had ik hem aangekeken. De meiden en ik hadden de grootste lol doordat we onze goeie oude tijden naar boven haalde. De afgangen die we allemaal hadden meegemaakt kwamen stuk voor stuk aan bod, zelfs de jongens lachte ons uit, wanneer ze hoorde wat voor blunders we hadden begaan. Wanneer ik naar Mohammed keek en hem hoorde lachen om de mensen aan tafel, maakt mijn hart sprongetjes, ik was dolblij hem zo te zien. Dit was het enige wat ik ooit had gewild: Dat Mohammed met mijn familie kon opschieten.... 



De weken verstreken...  


De weken die volgde was ik continue met Mohammed in `ons huisje`. Ik was dolblij toen hij me vertelde dat we alles in het wit zouden inrichten. Dat is het enige wat ik wilde, alles in het wit. We begonnen met alles verven wat een grote klus was. Gelukkig hadden we hulp van zijn broer Reda en zijn beste vriend Rachid, ook diens vriendin Selwa kwam zo nu en dan om mee te helpen. Ik kon niet wachten tot het huis klaar was. De lessen op school moest ik helaas missen, maar in feite deed school me niks meer. Het was al december en ik wist al zeker dat ik het dit jaar niet zou gaan halen. Mijn moeder dacht dus dat ik op school was, en als het wat later werd belde ik om te zeggen dat ik nog langs de meiden ging. We hadden de grootste lol samen, terwijl ik probeerde schoon te blijven, deed hij om me te pesten verf op mijn gezicht. Gelukkig kon ik er altijd om lachen. Soms als we samen bezig waren bekeek ik hem stiekem. Zodat ik me keer op keer weer kon realiseren dat het echt was, ik droomde niet, het was echt, Mohammed en ik voor altijd. 

Toen we het nodige voor het huis hadden gedaan konden we inkopen gaan doen voor meubilair. In de winkels hadden we wederom de grootste lol, Mohammed leek een klein kind en sprong op elke bed die hij tegenkwam, om daarna weg te lopen en te zeggen: "Nee, die toch maar niet." Elke ding voor het huis, al was het een nachtlamp, elke ding kozen we samen uit. Ook al hadden we vele meningsverschillen want Mohammed`s smaak was immers anders dan die van mij, toch kwamen we elke keer weer tot een schikking. Iets dat voor ons beide perfect was voor in het huis....   *

----------


## hajar_rajah

niceeeee

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 41  


Op een dag ben ik alleen thuis, terwijl Mohammed is de auto waarin we de banken hadden gehaald terug gaan brengen, en ik haal wat vazen en schilderijen uit hun verpakking, om ze zo een plekje te geven in het huis. Ik word gestoord door de bel, zonder erbij na te denken doe ik de portiekdeur beneden open en ook de huisdeur laat ik open omdat ik denk dat het Mohammed is die vast zijn sleutel is vergeten. 

Nadenkend kijk ik naar de lege muur en dan weer naar de twee schilderijen, welke van de twee ga ik daar ophangen is de grote vraag. Ik pak er eentje op en ik lijk mijn keuze te hebben gemaakt. Ik hoor meerdere stemmen en voetstappen op de trap, maar nog dringt het niet tot me door. Vast Mohammed denk ik, met Reda en Rachid. Pas als de hele groep in mijn huiskamer staat draai ik me verschrikt naar hun om. Voordat ze wat kunnen zeggen ben ik hun voor. 
"Wat komen jullie doen? Voorzover ik weet heb ik niemand van jullie uitgenodigd." De rode ogen van zijn moeder doen me mijn mond dicht te houden. Ik doe een paar stappen achteruit om zo iedereen te kunnen zien. Twee broers van Mo, diens vrouwen en zijn moeder en zussen. Ik leg de schilderij terug op zijn plek en kijk hun afwachtend aan. Wat bracht hun hier? Wat wilde ze van mij of van Mohammed? 

Ik werd gek van de nieuwsgierigheid. 
"Is Mohammed er niet?" Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik zijn zus Sanae aan. 
"Nee, zoals je ziet is hij er niet. Verder nog wat nodig?" Verwaand kijkt zijn zus me aan. 
"We wachten hier wel op hem." Ik haal mijn schouders op, het kon me niet schelen wat ze deden, zolang ze mij maar met rust lieten. Ik pak een vaas op en geef het een plek op de vensterbank, ik kijk uit het raam en gelukkig zie ik Mohammed net aan komen rijden. 

Opgelucht haal ik adem, want langer kan ik het niet volhouden met hun in een ruimte. Ik draai me weer naar hun om en kijk ze een voor een aan, om zo misschien te zien wat ze komen doen. Zijn moeder is alleen maar aan het snikken en de meisjes kunnen niks anders doen dan mij beschuldigend aankijken, alsof ik hun wat misdaan had. De mannen staan breed achter hun, alsof ze zijn ingehuurd als hun bodyguards voor deze avond. Ik doe alsof ze me niks kunnen schelen en ga weer verder met mijn bezigheden, langzaam hang ik de schilderij op en iedere keer loop ik een paar stappen achteruit om te zien of die wel recht staat. Hun volgende blikken probeer ik te negeren. 
"Liefje, ik heb meteen ook die kleedjes gehaald, want...." Pratend loopt Mo de ruimte in, maar als hij de groep opmerkt stopt die midden in zijn zin. Hij kijkt mij dan vragend aan, waardoor ik schouderophalend laat zien dat ik het ook niet weet. 
"Kifesch, komen jullie nu hier ruzie maken?" Zijn moeder loopt met open armen snikkend op hem af.
"Nee, mijn zoon. het is verschrikkelijk." Hij doet een stap achteruit en kijkt haar verward aan. 
"Wat is er? Waarom huil je? Is er iemand dood?" De vraag van Mohammed doet me opschrikken. 
"Astagforillah." zeg ik hem zacht. Hij kijkt mij vreemd aan, in zijn ogen is niks anders dan verwarring te zien. Ik loop op hem af en vlak naast hem blijf ik staan. 
"Mohammed, luister naar mama, en trek dan pas je conclusies, je hebt problemen veroorzaakt die er voor die hoer naast jou nooit zouden zijn geweest." Verschrikt kijk ik haar aan. 
"A3udubilla." Zijn oudste zus, zehma hun voorbeeld gooit zulke woorden naar me toe. Hij zoekt mijn hand en neemt hem in de zijne. 
"Let op je woorden, je hebt het over de vrouw met wie ik de rest van mijn leven wil delen. Dus waag het nooit meer zulke dingen te zeggen want de eerst volgende keer zal ik niet zo vriendelijk blijven. En nu wil ik weten wat jullie komen doen, maak me niet gek." Snikkend staat zijn moeder voor onze neus, ik kan niet negeren dat ik medelijden met haar heb. Ik knijp in Mo`s hand, die me dichter naar zich toetrekt. 
"Je vader... Mohammed jou vader..." Ik zie hoe Mohammed zijn geduld verliest. 
"Wat is er met hem? Wat is er met mijn vader, is die ziek?" Zijn moeder schudt met zijn hoofd. 
"Ik kan het je niet zeggen." Snikkend valt ze dan in elkaar, samen met Mohammed probeer ik haar op te vangen. Zijn schoonzus en broer schieten ons te hulp, zijn broer trekt vijandig mijn arm weg. Ik doe een paar stappen achteruit en zie hoe Mohammed met pijn in zijn hart, zijn moeder probeert wakker te krijgen. 
"What the fuck is er met haar aan de hand? Wat heeft pa hiermee te maken? Wat is er gebeurd???" Schreeuwend en wanhopig kijkt hij zijn zussen aan. Maar niemand schijnt iets te willen zeggen. Slechts het geschreeuw van Mohammed weergalmt in de gangen......*

----------


## LonelyGirl

Aaaah ik word nog gek op dees manier meid !
Je bent inslecht dat je nt op dat moment stopt zonder te zeggen wat er aan de hand is met zijn vader??!!
Ik moet snel gaan afkoelen ...hihihi

Het was alweer es een prachtig vervolg zina !
Maar laat ons niet te lang wachten hoor

Big kiss en slaap lekker!
X

----------


## Laitje

Hey Hey

En ja hoor je hebt er weer een fan bij. Heb het verhaal aan 1 stuk doorgelezen en ik moet zeggen dat je echt talent hebt. Daar moet je echt iets mee gaan doen meid!! Het verhaal is echt prachtig geschreven en ik kan niet wachten tot er een weer een vervolg komt.
Echt adembenemend moooooooooooooooooi!!!!!!


Ga vooral zo door...

Kusjes

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Thx schatje, voor je mooie vervolgjes
Hopelyk ga je gauw weer verder, Incha'Allah

Dikke Zoen

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames,

Choukran voor de reacties, ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder alleen morgen school weer dus word weer wat drukker, en volgende week tentamens, maar insaallah gauw weer...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Batata24

nouuuuu waarom stop je bij zo een stukje,, errug gemeen.
ga gauw verderr pleaseeeeeeeee

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig,,,

echt heel mooi, maar je weet ik ben echt ongeduldig,
wat kun je mensen goed in spanning laten  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Faatje

Je hebt het weer voor elkaar gekregen. Het was, zoals te verwachten weer prachtig. Maar wat doe je ons toch allemaal aan. Ik zit op het puntje van mijn stoel en stel me voor wat er allemaal zou kunnen zijn gebeurd.  :argwaan:  
Dankje voor het prachtige vervolgje en hopelijk tot zooooooooooooo.  :blozen:  
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXJES
Fadje

----------


## LonelyGirl

Hello ladies,

Faatje heeft het momenteel druk met haar tentamens maar de lieve schat heeft beloofd zo snel mogelijk weer verder te gaan .. en al begrijp ik dat men op het "puntje van zijn stoel" zit,net zoals ik namelijk,toch zullen we wat geduld moeten opbrengen voor ons schrijfstertje .
Nu ben ik zelf niet zo 'n geduldig iemand maar dit is een goede training om daar wat verandering in te brengen .Hahaha
Faatje ga snel verder h zina !

Big kiss .

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames, 

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, en dus jullie complimenten. 
Nieuwe fans wens ik een hartelijke welkom, raad jullie aan vooral te blijven hangen. Ik heb even tijd gemaakt voor jullie. En heb een vervolg getypt, weliswaar kort maar ja beter iets dan niets toch?
Lonelygirl ook jij bedankt voor al je lieve woorden en choukran voor het doorgeven, inmiddels zie ik geen vervolg bij je verhaal dus opschieten !!!!! hahaha.
By the way je wilde meer ingaan op het verhaal `Hayat en haar zoontje` lijkt me hartstikke leuk, moet je gewoon doen als je dat wil. Mij blijf je toch houden als je lezeres. Nou ik ga die vervolg maar even plaatsen en dan spreek ik jullie insaallah gauw weer.

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*.

Geschrokken bekeek ik het tafereel. Mohammed pakte zijn moeder op en legde haar voorzichtig op de bank, die nog niet was uitgepakt en dus bedekt was met plastic. In zulke situaties wist ik nooit wat te doen, ik raakte alles kwijt. Alsof de tijd voor mij stil stond. Toen ik mezelf dwong iets te doen, en me hoofd erbij moest houden rende ik snel naar de keuken om een glas water te halen. 

In de keuken, haalde ik diep adem en deed snel wat water op me gezicht. Snel keerde ik daarna terug naar de kamer. Zijn zus draaide zich naar me om, schonk me een dodelijke blik en trok toen bijna hardhandig de glas water uit mijn hand. Ik deed weer een paar stappen achteruit en keek hoe zijn moeder langzaam aan wakker werd. Ze opende haar ogen, keek even om haar heen, en begon weer te huilen. 
"Sarah, je gaat me nu vertellen wat hier aan de hand is." Hardhandig pakte Mohammed zijn zus bij de arm. 
"Auw, laat los je doet me pijn." Hij keek haar vurig aan en ze besloot op te geven. 
"Laat me los en ik vertel het je." Het volgende moment liet hij haar los en ijsbeerde hij door de kamer. Zijn broers en schoonzussen hadden tot nu toe geen enkele woord gezegd, maar nu besloot zijn oudste broer het woord te nemen. 
"Mohammed, we gaan er niet meer omheen draaien. Pa wil van mama scheiden, omdat ze constant ruzie hebben om jou." Mohammed, deed een stap dichterbij alsof hij het niet goed gehoord dacht te hebben. 
"Wat...? Hoe...?" Verslagen door het nieuws keek hij me aan, maar ik kon alleen geschrokken mijn hand voor mijn mond houden. Hij slikte even. 
"En waarom ben ik daar de schuldige aan?" Zijn broer zuchtte diep. 
"Mo, luister het is simpel. Of je luistert naar je moeder en trouwt met die Bouchra, of jij zult altijd met het feit moeten leven dat jou ouders zijn gescheiden om jou." Ik zag hoe Mohammed bijna zijn evenwicht verloor. Ook ik keek hem met grote ogen aan. Ik kon het niet geloven, ik kan me zelfs herinneren dat ik even dacht dat het een grap was. Mohammed schudde hevig met zijn hoofd. Terwijl zijn broer hem normaal aankeek, alsof hij dit nieuws iedere dag vertelde. 

Ik bedacht me, wat is mijn rol hierin? Waarom doen ze alsof ik hier niet sta? Maar toen realiseerde ik me dat ik het antwoord wel wist, dat het nooit zo is geweest. Zij zullen nooit accepteren dat Mohammed en ik bij elkaar horen. Mohammed had me even wanhopig aangekeken, maar ik zag het in zijn ogen. Hij had zijn keus al gemaakt, en ik was niet de persoon voor wie hij had gekozen. Ik snakte even naar adem, en zocht steun aan de muur waar ik even daarvoor de schilderij had opgehangen. Hij stapte op me af en hield me vast. Ik maakte me los uit zijn greep en deed een paar stappen van hem af, alsof ik hem niet kende keek ik hem aan. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd, alsof die me begreep. 
"Hbiba, alstublieft. Hbiba, blijf, niet gaan. Ik heb je nodig, ik kan dit niet alleen." Ik draaide me naar hem om, en knikte naar hem. 
"Je kan dit wel alleen." Ik probeerde niet te laten merken dat een grote brok ik mijn keel, mijn woorden in de weg zat.
"Je zal wel moeten, want vanaf nu is er geen ons meer." Met pijn in mijn hele lichaam pakte ik mijn jas en tas, en zonder nog om te kijken verdween ik. 

Buiten aangekomen regende het hard. Zonder de druppels te voelen liep ik door de regen. De tranen en de regendruppels mengde zich op mijn wangen. Ik voelde diep in mijn hart de pijn, de pijn omdat het nu echt over was. Mijn dromen waren na vandaag in elkaar gevallen. Ik sleepte mezelf naar een bushalte. Huilend zakte ik neer op het bankje. Ik had zin om te schoppen, te slaan, te schreeuwen. Ik had zin om alles eruit te gooien, maar in plaats daarvan kroop ik huilend in elkaar. Ik weet niet meer hoelang ik daar heb gezeten maar de bus arriveerde, toch deed ik geen moeite op te staan, dus verdween die ook weer. Na een tijd komen er wat mensen staan, die me vreemd aankijken. Maar het kon me niks schelen, niks kon me meer schelen. 

Een toeterende auto wekt mijn aandacht op. Twee lachende mensen zwaaien naar me, pas als ze voorbij zijn gereden bedenk ik me dat het Rachid en Reda waren. Nu moest ik dus echt verdwijnen, want snel zouden ze terugkomen als ze het nieuws zouden horen. Gelukkig kwam er een bus aan, ik weet niet meer waar die overal naartoe is geweest maar uiteindelijk belandde ik op het station. Ik stapte uit en keek om me heen. Weer de tranen die zich een weg naar beneden zochten. Elke persoon die langs kwam keek me vreemd aan, maar weinige vroegen of het wel ging, waarop ik snel knikte en weer wegliep. Ik sleepte mezelf over het station, ik wilde mijn bedje, ik wilde mezelf verbergen in mijn kamer, in mijn vertrouwde omgeving. Ik wilde ontsnappen aan alles. Toch moest ik eerst het perron vinden waar mijn trein vertrok. Het lijkt een hele zoektocht omdat ik er niet bij ben met mijn hoofd. Als ik een stelletje langs zie lopen, kan ik ze bijna niet aankijken, alsof ik ervan moest overgeven. Snel loop ik verder, met mijn hoofd gebogen.

Als ik eindelijk op het perron sta ga ik snel zitten. Ik verberg mijn gezicht in mijn handen en probeer met mijn vingers mijn hoofd te masseren, de knallende koppijn deed mijn hoofd bijna ontploffen. Ik voel hoe iemand naast me komt zitten maar ik doe geen moeite om te kijken. Snikkend probeer ik alles op een rij te zetten. Ik kon zo niet thuis aankomen, ik moest eerst bijkomen, en stoppen met huilen. Mijn gesnik wordt na een tijd minder, gelukkig maar want mijn hoofd kan het gebonk niet meer aan. Wanneer de trein aankomt sta ik met alle moeite op. Ik kijk om me heen, en zwerf dan over het perron naar de trein. Als ik dan eindelijk in de trein zit, ben ik dankbaar onderweg naar huis te zijn. Ik herhaal de gebeurtenissen constant in mijn hoofd maar na een tijd pak ik mijn telefoon en bel de eerste de beste in mijn lijst, ik wil niet meer huilen. Immers is hij mijn tranen niet waard... Toch??? *

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hey meid je verhaal is super maar dat heb je nu wel door denk ik na al die reactie`s maar wil je alsjeblieft verder gaan 


boessa sofia  :rambo:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Thx lieverd, voor je geweldige vervolg_

_Koessie_

----------


## LonelyGirl

Aaaaiiaa hbiba,

Je kan je niet voorstellen maar ik voel de zinderen door mijn lichaam zich een weg zoekend via mijn ledematen ,ik ken die pijn zo goed .

Het was 'n prachtig ,hartverscheurend stukje,thx Faatje !

Big smakkerd van me

----------


## Batata24

Oh mijn god  :frons:  ikmoet ook huilen  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:  

wat erg zeg.. dat mensen zo een onderscheid kunnen maken...  :frons:  
Wil je please gauw verder gaan

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Faatje

Ga gauw verder, en laat er maar een extra lang vervolgje komen, als je tijd hebt.
Weet dat ik ongeduldig ben, maar dat betekent dat ik in de ban van het verhaal ben.  :tranen:  Je blijft ons maar in spanning houden.  :fucyc:  Goed van je , maar laat het a.u.b. niet te lang meer duren.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXJES  :player:  
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hey dames,

Het is dinsdag twee zware tentamens achter de rug, ik wil zeggen dat ik het lief vind dat jullie hebben gereageerd en durf het bijna niet te zeggen ook nog eens geduldig te zijn met me. Ik weet, ik ben oneerlijk bezig maar ik hoef alleen deze drie dagen te overleven en ik ben weer helemaal terug. Dus dames, bereid jullie voor want ga jullie verwennen met vele vervolgjes. Nou tot gauw maar weer, en lobelygirl het lukt nog wel met de tentamens enso, slaap weinig enso maar ja zoals ik eerder zei zolang ik deze dagen maar overleef. Choukran voor het vragen, nou blijven doorgaan heb net gekeken of je had geschreven maar walou, moehim tot gauw..

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *hey dames,
> 
> Het is dinsdag twee zware tentamens achter de rug, ik wil zeggen dat ik het lief vind dat jullie hebben gereageerd en durf het bijna niet te zeggen ook nog eens geduldig te zijn met me. Ik weet, ik ben oneerlijk bezig maar ik hoef alleen deze drie dagen te overleven en ik ben weer helemaal terug. Dus dames, bereid jullie voor want ga jullie verwennen met vele vervolgjes. Nou tot gauw maar weer, en lobelygirl het lukt nog wel met de tentamens enso, slaap weinig enso maar ja zoals ik eerder zei zolang ik deze dagen maar overleef. Choukran voor het vragen, nou blijven doorgaan heb net gekeken of je had geschreven maar walou, moehim tot gauw..
> 
> Dikke kus,
> Faatje*


Hi lieverdje,

Doet me plezier te horen dat je het nog aankan en nog intact bent ,hihihi!
Niet dat ik daaraan twijfelde hoor,kranige meid die jij bent.

Ik ben enkele daagjes weggeweest en heb net 'n klein vervolgje neergezet maar de moeheid slaat toe dus het zal voor n dezer zijn voor 'n langer vervolg.
In ieder geval wens ik jou de komende dagen nog hartstikke veel suc6 meid en hopelijk tot weldra h !
Big kiss

----------


## orka-ogen

waaaaauuuuw echt prachtig ga vlug door

----------


## LonelyGirl

*Faaaatjeee je houdt me nu wel hl lang in spanning ,en ongetwijfeld ook nog de andere fans!

Alles goed zina?
En hoe waren je tentamens ?

Nu wordt het shaken'  

Mbrok el Aid ook nog h zina .
Mwahhh...

Lonely*

----------


## LonelyGirl

H meid!!
Ik zie dat je online bent ..
VERVOLGJE pleeeaasseee....
wielie net een kind dat snoep zoekt 

(hmmmm snoep,effe op zoek gaan )
EN Faatje ,als ik terug ben ,EIS ik vervolg h !

PS : Heb weer lange vervolgjes geschreven hoor ,hihihihi...

----------


## Laitje

Wanneer kom er een vervolg???  :huil:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 42  


Als hij voor de deur parkeert kijk ik hem dankbaar aan.
"Khalid bedankt voor het komen, voor het luisteren naar mijn verhaal en boven alles bedankt voor het niet oordelen." Met een glimlach kijkt hij me aan. 
"Fatiha, je kan altijd bij me terecht, ik ben er altijd voor je net als de rest, het lijkt alsof je dat door alles wat er is gebeurd bent vergeten. Dus hierbij maak ik het je nogmaals duidelijk. En oh ja Faat, droog je tranen hij is het niet waard. Als hij echt van je houdt zal hij dat laten merken, als dit echt elmekteb is gaat dat in de toekomst blijken." Ik zucht diep en omhels hem dan. Nog een laatste maal bedank ik hem en stap uit de auto. Ik loop naar de voordeur en zwaai nog naar Khalid die wegrijdt. 

Met een diepe zucht loop ik naar binnen en sluit ik de deur achter me. Snel ren ik de trap op, zonder ook iemand maar te laten weten dat ik thuis ben. Ik duik meteen onder de douche en geniet van de warme stralen. Automatisch gaan mijn gedachtes naar Mohammed maar het is me bijna vaak genoeg overkomen om het nu niet weer mijn leven te laten leiden. Ik besluit onder de douche nog om die avond naar de meiden te gaan. Als ik dan in mijn kamer voor de spiegel sta, valt me het blinkende dingetje op rondom mijn hals. Natuurlijk, typisch iets voor mij, pas in tijden waarin ik me down voel denk ik aan andere. Waarom was ik ook zo een egost. Faysal had ik zo slecht behandeld, dat ik nog het lef had het erg te vinden dat hij noch Fatima iets van zich lieten horen. Ik zucht diep en ga dan weer verder met aankleden. 

Als ik een halfuur later beneden sta vraagt me moeder nieuwsgierig waar ik heen gaan. 
"Ik ga even naar de meiden mam. Waar is pa?" Me moeder bekijkt me van top tot teen en draait zich dan om. 
"Je pa is even weg, je was vroeg thuis vandaag. Heeft dat een reden?" Ik open de koelkast om wat te drinken te pakken. 
"De laatste uren vielen uit." Weer een leugen denk ik. Je zou denken dat ik het wel gewend was na zo een lange tijd, maar voor mijn gevoel zou liegen tegen mijn ouders nooit wennen. Als ik een paar slokken heb genomen bekijk ik mijn moeder. Hoelang heb ik met haar zitten chillen op de bank, en het over van alles gehad. Hoelang hebben mijn moeder en ik zo een sterke band gehad, en wie had ooit gedacht dat een jongen tussen ons in zou kunnen komen. 

Ik zucht voor de zoveelste keer en leg het glas op het aanrecht. 
"Ik ga, ik kom niet zo laat thuis en anders bel ik wel." Ik zie hoe mijn moeder knikt en loop dan naar de gang. Net wanneer ik in mijn schoenen stap hoor ik de deur open gaan. 
"Hey zussie, waarheen?" Ik pak mijn jas en wil langs mijn broertje heen lopen als die me de weg verspert. 
"Kom op Fatih, heb hier geen zin in snotaap. Ik ga naar de meiden." Argwanend kijkt hij me aan maar stapt dan weer opzij. 
"Wat is er met jou?" Hij schudt met zijn hoofd. 
"Niks, ben gewoon genteresseerd in me zus mag dat soms niet?" Ik stap de deur uit en kijk hem vreemd aan. 
"Ja right, zehma genteresseerd, ga weg! Oh ja Mariam vroeg nog naar je." Zijn ogen werden groot en stotterend vraagt hij waar ik haar heb gezien. Lachend kijk ik hem aan. 
"Vertel ik je vanavond wel. Hou van je lieve broertje." Lachend sloot ik de deur achter me. Mariam, een oud-klasgenoot van hem waar hij smoor op was, was tevens ook het zusje van een vriendin van mij. Ik loop snel de straat uit. Als ik om de hoek ben haal ik diep adem. Dit zou allemaal goed komen. Ik zou over Mohammed heen komen. Ik moest gewoon zo min mogelijk denken aan alle dingen die we samen hebben meegemaakt. Vriendelijk lachte ik naar alle voorbijgangers, er schoot me een zin te binnen, die ik vaak genoeg had gehoord : Je draagt een masker, want van buiten lach je. Terwijl je van binnen huilt. Ik haal diep adem en steek de straat over. 

Ik nader een groep vrienden van Khalid en mijn andere neven. Vriendelijk groette ze me allemaal met een Salaam. Ik zie hoe Soufian vriendelijk naar me lacht. Een jongen die vroeger een oogje op me had, tenminste dat had ik via andere gehoord. Ik loop door en net wanneer ik de hoek om wil lopen hoor ik mijn naam. Ik draai me om en zie Amira staan, ik blijf ongeduldig op haar wachten. Ik voel de ogen van de jongens in mijn rug prikken dus ben blij als Amira me eindelijk kust en vraagt hoe het gaat. Snel lopen we verder. 
"Ik had zin in een avondje samen met jullie, dus was onderweg naar Salima, ik weet dat Yasmina daar is en dacht jou bellen we gewoon maar ja toevallig kom ik je dus net tegen." We hebben het over koetjes en kalfjes als ze me opeens de verwachtte vraag stelt. 
"Hoe is het met Mo?" Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan. Niet wetend wat ik hierop moest antwoorden*

----------


## hajar_rajah

Yallah.. Snel een vervolgje  :grote grijns:

----------


## bijdehandje

de3iejah doorgaan ewiellie als je het opgeeft gaat goedd...

vervolg
vervolg

een hele grote

kusjes nieuwe fannn!!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*.

Ik draai me gezicht om, ik durf haar niet meer aan te kijken. 
"Het is over Amira. Tenminste dat denk ik..." Geschrokken blijft ze staan, ik stop ook met lopen en kijk naar haar om. 
"Je denkt dat het over is??? Wat is er gebeurd, hebben we iets gemist ofso? Je zou vandaag nog naar hem toe gaan om de laatste dingen in het huis af te ronden. Oh wacht even, dit is een grap. Toch??" Verward zwaait ze met haar armen. Pijnlijk schud ik dan mijn hoofd.
"Ik wou dat het een grap was, Ami`tje luister het ging gewoon helemaal mis, met zijn ouders enzo, het hoogtepunt is vandaag bereikt, en ik heb getreurd, de hele dag door en daarom wil ik het er niet meer over hebben." Ik wil verder lopen wanneer Amira me bij me arm pakt, en me naar zich toe draait. 
"Faat, dit kun je niet maken, dit kon je ons niet nog een keer aandoen." Niet begrijpend kijk ik haar aan. "
Als je, je weer tegen ons gaat keren, als je in zelfmedelijden wilt wegrotten en ondertussen nep tegen ons doet dan zeg ik eerlijk dat het mij niets meer kan schelen. Ga niet schijnheilig doen, alsof er niks is gebeurd, je maakt jezelf alleen kapot en neemt ons daarin mee." Geschrokken keek ik haar aan, maar ik kon haar de woorden niet kwalijk nemen. 

Ze had gelijk, al die tijden dat ik me zo had gedragen, al het geduld dat ze met me hebben gehad, dat waren ze nu zat, ze waren alles zat. " Met gebogen hoofd bleef ik stil. 
"Moehim je weet nu hoe ik erover denk, en hoop dat je er wat mee doet. Kom dan gaan we, het wordt vast gezellig vanavond. En ja, ik ben je nicht, je goede maatje, boven alles hou ik nog steeds van je. Ik wil gewoon het beste voor je Faat, geloof me, we willen allemaal dat je gelukkig wordt. Het moet alleen een keer afgelopen zijn, en hoop dat, dat na vandaag ook is." Stilletjes luister ik naar haar woorden, me keer op keer realiserend dat ze gelijk heeft. Toch wist ik toen al dat het nog niet voorbij was, het hoofdstuk was nog niet afgesloten, althans niet voor mij..... 


Hoofdstuk 43  

Een week later.. 

Ik ben thuis met mijn moeder aan het koken als ik mijn telefoon boven hoor overgaan. Geen zin om de trap op te lopen laat ik hem overgaan. Schreeuwend hoor ik mijn broertje die in mijn kamer tv aan het kijken is. 
"Faat, die telefoon maakt me gek, kom hem opnemen of ik gooi hem naar buiten." Ik droog me handen af en loop de trap op. Wanneer ik er ben is die alweer opgehouden. 
"Neem hem mee man, waarom hebben mensen telefoon, niet om in de kamer achter te laten." 
"Fatih houd je mond, en kijk gewoon tv." Ik bekijk de gemiste oproepen maar het nummer komt me niet bekend voor. Ik sla het op als `onbekend` en loop weer naar beneden. Ik zet muziek aan en ga verder met de loempia`s die ik aan het maken was. Een halfuurtje later word ik weer gebeld. Ik neem hem op maar door de muziek hoor ik niet goed wie ik aan de lijn heb. 
"Wacht even, ik loop even weg." Ik stap de tuin in en ga op een ligstoel zitten. 
"Sorry, met wie spreek ik?" Ik hoor iemand aan de andere kant van de lijn kuchen. 
"Smehlie ah bentie, ik ben de moeder van Mohammed. Voordat je ophangt wil ik mijn excuses aanbieden. Ik kan nu niet zo lang praten maar wil je uitnodigen voor een etentje, ik wil je alles uitleggen om zo de kans te krijgen dat je het me vergeeft." Mijn ogen worden groot, en meerdere keren herhalen haar woorden zich in me hoofd. Ik slik even en schraap dan mijn keel. 
"Kifesch, is dit soms een grap, dan moet ik eerlijk toegeven dat je goed kan acteren. Luister ik weet niet wie je bent, maar de laatste keer dat ik zijn moeder zag wilde ze me het liefst dood hebben, en nu wil je zeggen dat ze me uitnodigt voor een etentje.. Erg lachwekkend dit." Ik hoor haar zuchten. 
"Alstublieft ah bentie, ik ben fout geweest, geef me de kans het uit te leggen, ik zweer je bij Allah (swt) dat ik het ben, en dat ik mijn fouten probeer recht te zetten. Neem mijn aanbod aan en kom langs." Ik haal diep adem en de raarste dingen haal ik in me hoofd. Stel je voor ze wil me alleen kapot maken, stel ze wil het nog erger maken dan het al is. "Ik zal erover nadenken, je hoort wel van me. Beslama" Zonder op antwoord te wachten hing ik op. 

Ik voel de tranen opkomen, wederom realiseer ik me hoe erg ik hem mis, de jongen die me een maand geleden nog `zijn vrouwtje` noemde. Ik doe me uiterste best mijn tranen in te houden, ik wil niet dat iemand me zo ziet. Ik had het namelijk de afgelopen week zo gespeeld alsof er niks was gebeurd, ik had het er niet over met niemand en lachte alsof er nooit wat was voorgevallen, alsof het hoofdstuk `Mohammed en ik` uit een boek was gescheurd en dus niet had bestaan. Tussen mijn moeder en ik ging het goed, ik probeerde onze band weer te herstellen, en gelukkig ging het de juiste kant op. Vanavond had ik weer eens een feestje met de meiden. Ze zouden bij me komen eten, en samen zouden we videobanden bekijken. Mijn moeder en ik hadden lekkere dingen gemaakt en ik kon niet wachten tot het feestje zou beginnen. Ook mijn neven zouden er zijn. Ik haal diep adem en loop dan weer de keuken in. Vragend kijkt me moeder me aan.
"Oh een raar telefoontje, maar verder stelt het weinig voor." Ze knikt glimlachend naar me. Ik ga weer zitten en in gedachten verzonken maak ik de loempia`s af..... 


.

"Faat, je bent gek als je gaat." Ik zucht diep. 
"Sal, ik ben nieuwsgierig maar ik weet dat als ik ga er iets fout zal gaan. Dus toen dacht ik erover na en dacht misschien kunnen jullie met me mee." Met een pruillipje kijk ik ze aan.
"No way, Faat dit gaat geheid fout, waarom zou je er heen moeten gaan?" Ik zucht even. 
"Kijk, ik wil gewoon weten wat ze te zeggen heeft. Er veranderd niks, Mo en ik zijn verleden tijd, het hoort gewoon bij het afsluiten. Alstublieft ga met me mee." Met een zielig gezichtje probeer ik ze over te halen. Uiteindelijk stemmen ze gelukkig toe. Ik bel haar meteen terug en laat weten dat ik niet alleen zal komen. Het lijkt alsof ze het erg vind maar ze probeert het niet te laten merken. Ze laat me weten wanneer het etentje is en droog neem ik afscheid en hang op. Ik kon natuurlijk niet gaan doen alsof ze mijn beste vriendin is, want je kon gerust zeggen dat ik haar helemaal niet mocht. 

De avond verloopt zoals gewoonlijk hartstikke gezellig. Ik heb de grootste lol met Khalid en mijn andere neven, pijnlijk denk ik soms terug aan vroeger, voordat ik Mohammed leerde kennen. Toentertijd was mijn familie alles voor me, we hadden elke dag wel wat te beleven en zagen elkaar zelfs meer dan dat we onze ouders zagen. Als we zo in een lachbui zitten of herinneringen aan het ophalen zijn vraag ik me af hoe ik het in me hoofd haalde dit alles op te geven. Al die leuke avonden, al die gekke tijden samen. Hier leefde ik vroeger naar, naar de tijden die we samen doorbrachten. En nu, nu waren het slechts herinneringen geworden. Maar ik wilde het terug, ik wilde die tijden weer meemaken, maar eerst eerst moest ik het hoofdstuk echt afsluiten. Ik zou niet meer vechten, ik zou Mohammed opgeven om mijn leven weer terug te krijgen......



Hoofdstuk 44 

"Salaam, kom binnen." Treuzelend stappen Yasmina en ik de gang in. Ik doe mijn schoenen uit en loop zijn moeder achterna. Yasmina knijpt me even in mijn hand, en snel trek ik haar achter me aan. In de woonkamer zie ik dat er aardig wat gasten zijn. Ik geef iedereen vriendelijk een hand en Yasmina volgt mijn voorbeeld. Ik mis Amira en Salima maar door hun werk konden ze niet met ons mee, gelukkig had ik be3da Yasmina bij me. We gaan zitten tegenover wat dames. Als ik opmerk hoe de meeste mensen me aankijken voel ik me een beetje ongemakkelijk, serieus vraag ik me dan af wat ik eigenlijk kom doen. Wat had ik eigenlijk van deze dag verwacht? Ik zucht diep en langzaam begin ik spijt te krijgen, de herinneringen aan dit huis komen langzaam naar boven, hoeveel tijd heb ik hier met hem doorgebracht, hoe vaak was ik hier bij hem thuis. Hoe vaak had ik gelachen hier in dit huis omdat ik zo gelukkig met hem was. Ik moet mezelf bedwingen mijn tranen in te houden. 

Ik knijp in Yasmina`s arm. Bezorgd kijkt ze me aan. De brok in mijn keel lijkt niet weg te willen. 
"Misschien is het beter als we gaan Yas?" Ze draait zich goed naar me om en vraagt me wat er is. 
"Er is niks, het is gewoon geen goed idee geweest dit. Duidelijk heb ik de situatie onderschat. Dit brengt alleen nog meer ellende zullen we alstublieft gaan?" Ze knikt naar me en staat dan alvast op, net wanneer we de kamer willen uitlopen bots ik tegen zijn zus op. 
"Fatiha, vanwaar de haast?" Ik glimlach naar haar. 
"Sorry Sarah, maar ik moet echt gaan, zeg tegen je moeder dat het toch geen goed idee is geweest." Ze schudt haar hoofd. 
"Nee meid, blijf. Is er soms iets voorgevallen hierbinnen?" Ze kijkt de rest van de mensen onderzoekend aan. 
"Nee er is niks, het is gewoon te vroeg hiervoor." Ze zucht diep. 
"Luister, probeer het nog even. Mijn moeder komt zo thee brengen en even met je praten. Als je daarna weg wilt hou ik je niet meer tegen." Twijfelend kijk ik Yasmina aan. 
"Wat jij wil schat." Ik zucht even en loop dan weer terug naar mijn stoel, de hoofdpijn die ik voel opkomen probeer ik te negeren. 

Ik richt me op Yasmina. 
"Ey, wanneer is Halima nou eigenlijk uitgerekend?" Ze moet lachen om het ommekeer van het gesprek, automatisch moet ook ik lachen. De mensen kijken ons raar aan, maar veel kan het ons niet schelen. Niet veel later verschijnt zijn moeder. Lachend komt ze op me af met twee glazen thee, ze drukt er een in me handen, en de ander geeft ze aan Yasmina. Vriendelijk neem ik het aan. Hoewel ik niet zo van thee houd, drink ik het uit beleefdheid toch. Zijn moeder komt naast me zitten en gaat een gesprek met me aan. Ze vraagt hoe het met me gaat, en genteresseerd naar mijn school en familie vuurt ze allerlei vragen op me af. Ik verbaas me er eerst over maar geef dan gewoon antwoord. Tig keer wil ik haar vragen hoe het met Mohammed is maar wanneer ik het bijna over me lippen krijg, slik ik het weer in. 
"Hoe is het je man en uw?" Geschrokken kijkt ze me aan. Natuurlijk iets voor mij, ik kon het gewoon niet laten. Ik wilde haar raken zoals ze dat bij mij heeft gedaan, waarom deed ik zo?
"Ehm, ja het gaat beter choukran voor de interesse." Ik glimlach naar haar. 
"Nee jij bedankt voor de interesse." Even is het stil maar dan neemt zij weer het woord. 
"Ik wilde zeggen dat het me spijt van alles ah bentie. Je moet begrijpen dat het beste wil voor mijn zoon. Het ligt niet aan jou, het is gewoon dat ik er niet mee zou kunnen leven." 

"Waar mee leven?" Vraag ik sarcastisch
"Met het feit dat mijn schoondochter een berber is." Ze buigt haar hoofd alsof ze zich ervoor schaamt.
"Ik ga hier niet meer over discussiren. Shouf ik weet niet wat ik hier eigenlijk kom doen. Misschien kunnen we het gewoon vergeten dit allemaal, je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen, het is verleden tijd." Ik voel een hevige misselijkheid opkomen, waar het vandaan komt is mijn grote vraag. 
"Is alles wel goed met je?" Ik kijk Yasmina aan en schud met me hoofd. Snel sta ik op en ren de kamer uit, als ik in de toilet zit geef ik over. Yasmina staat gelukkig naast me en vraagt zich af wat er is. 
"Heeft ze wat gezegd? heeft ze je beledigd, of heeft ze je nieuws verteld die je niet hebt verwacht?" Ik spoel mijn mond en kijk Yasmina aan. 
"Laat het zitten, ben denk ik gewoon ziek aan het worden." Argwanend kijkt ze me aan. 
"Okeej, Moehim wat jij wil." 

"Yas, ik wil naar huis. Gaan we?"
"Ja natuurlijk schat, wat jij wil." Snel stappen we in onze schoenen en bedank ik haar voor de gastvrijheid. Ze kijkt me op een vreemde manier aan, maar schenk er niet veel aandacht aan. Zijn zussen vragen me nog te blijven maar ik zeg ze dat ik echt weg moet. De hoofdpijn schijnt alleen erger te worden. Wanneer ik dan mijn jas aandoe, en ze heb gekust hoor ik de sleutel in het slot. Ik draai me om en kom oog in oog te staan met Mohammed.....  *

----------


## Fara_23

Ohhhhhhhhhh meisie ga gauw verder, alsje tijd hebt waga????

big kiss

fara

----------


## LonelyGirl

_H zina,

ben blij je terug te "lezen"!

Big kiss,

CryAngel_

----------


## hajar_rajah

Thx voor het vervolg  :grote grijns: 

Snel weer een ander?

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*..

Een ogenblik lijkt de omgeving weg te vallen, slechts hij en ik die er staan. In zijn ogen is de spijt en de pijn te lezen. Door elkaar diep in de ogen te kijken zegt voor ons beide genoeg, hij weet wat ik voel en ik weet hoe hij zich voelt. Net wanneer ik hem een zachte glimlach wil schenken doet een stem ons weer met beide benen op de grond staan. 
"Schatje, ik heb echt last van me rug, ik zou niks liever willen dan een massage van je." Verleidelijk komt ze aan zijn arm hangen. Ik voel de misselijkheid weer opkomen. Ik kijk Yasmina aan. 
"Zullen we?" Met rollende ogen probeer ik haar duidelijk te maken dat ik hier echt wegwil. 
"Och, kijk nou toch eens aan wie we hier hebben. Kon je het toch niet laten, wilde je toch zeker weten dat..." Ze wordt onderbroken door Mohammed. 
"Bouchra, alstublieft." Ik tover een neppe glimlach op me gezicht en maak aanstalten weg te lopen. Wanneer ik langs hem loop voel ik de aantrekkingskracht, wat heeft het me veel moeite gekost me niet gewoon in zijn armen te laten vallen, zodat zijn grote armen mij zouden beschermen tegen alle pijn en verdriet. Als ik buiten op de stoep sta kijk ik Bouchra doordringend aan. Achter haar staat de moeder van Mohammed die de hele dag vreemd doet. 

Even kijk ik de vrouwen beide aan, de vrouwen die de liefde van mijn leven van me hebben weggenomen. Als Yasmina dan naast me staat, lopen we beide met opgeheven hoofd weg. De brok die zich in mijn keel heeft gevestigd lijkt niet weg te willen. Zou het nu dan de laatste keer zijn? Was dit dan echt het einde, of wilde ik niet accepteren dat er nooit een einde aan zou komen..... 
De tijd zou het leren................ 


De dagen die erop volgde ging het vreselijk slecht, ik werd maar zieker en zieker, ik gaf minstens 5 keer per dag over, ook al had ik niks om over te geven toch kreeg ik kotsneigingen. Ik at weinig en soms helemaal niks, ik wilde het liefst niet uit mijn bed. Mijn moeder dacht dat het griepje was, wat wel over zou gaan. De kleur in mijn gezicht was weg, ik leek wel een lijk. Waardoor het kwam? Ik wist het niet, ik voelde wel dat dit niet normaal was, maar boven alles had ik het gevoel dat dit met Mohammed te maken had. Ik vertelde de meiden dat ik hem haatte, dat ik hem nooit meer wilde zien. Dat hij mijn leven kapot had gemaakt, en dat ik hem wel kon vermoorden. Al het verdriet, al de tranen, al de pijn, alles was aan hem te danken. Ik wenste keer op keer dat ik hem nooit had ontmoet. Een keer toen ik echt helemaal van de wereld was en de meiden mij probeerde te kalmeren wenste ik dat hij dood was. Daarna ben ik in slaap gevallen, de volgende dag kon ik me er weinig van herinneren. Ik wist niet wat ik zei en wat ik deed, het leek alsof de Fatiha die in me leefde mijn lichaam had verlaten, dat een geheel ander persoon mijn lichaam had overgenomen. 

Ongeveer twee weken nadat ik bij zijn moeder op bezoek was geweest was ik op mijn werk, het misselijke gevoel en de bonkende hoofdpijn was ik niet kwijtgeraakt. Voor ik het wist stond hij voor me neus, en walgend had ik hem aangekeken. Toen hij me aankeek met die blik in zijn ogen, die blik die me vroeger deed smelten, de blik die alles goed had gemaakt vroeger, toen hij me zo aankeek schreeuwde ik onverwacht tegen hem. Alle vieze woorden heb ik naar hem toegegooid, toen hij me probeerde te kalmeren door me vast te houden heb ik al mijn kracht gebruikt hem te slaan, ik sloeg waar ik hem maar kon raken, op zijn borst, zijn gezicht op een ogenblik heb ik hem zelfs gekrabd aan zijn gezicht. Hij deed een stap achteruit en ongelovig keek hij me aan. De wond die ik door mijn nagels had veroorzaakt liet sporen van bloed zien. Hij keek me aan alsof hij me niet kende, en ik op mijn beurt keek hem aan alsof hij mijn leven van me had afgenomen. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en vertelde me dat het hem speet. Zonder enige emotie keek ik hem aan. 
"Die spijt van je kun je ergens anders stoppen, ik haat je klootzak, ik wou dat ik je nooit had ontmoet." Geschrokken van mijn woorden keek hij me een ogenblik aan, daarna draaide hij zich om en verdween in de menigte, een lange tijd heb ik daar gestaan, toen nam het gebonk in me hoofd het van me over, misselijk zakte ik in elkaar, om in een diepe zwarte gat te vallen......   *

----------


## Batata24

Awielie.. ga gauw verder.. was gewoon een val !! ze hebben haar bedonderd... ik voel gewoon dat dit alles met Shoer te maken heeft

 :frons:  

ga gauw verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ja meid, je hebt het goed geraden helaas.
Ik ga insaallah snel verder. Zometeen even naar school en vanavond insaallah staat er denk ik wel wat.

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## hajar_rajah

Meskiena..

----------


## amdaf

Faatje

Ga gauw verder, bent terug op dreef dus laat er vlug wat vervolgjes komen. Is spannend. Ik laat mijn fantasie de vrije loop.
xxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hey wijfie ga verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Kysha

Dit verhaal is echt net een soapserie!
Ga gauw verder want ik ben er al helemaal verslaafd aan geraakt.

----------


## amdaf

Faatje

Nog altijd niets  :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:  
Waar blijft mijn vervolje toch.
Laat me a.u.b. niet te lang wachten.
Ga gauw verder.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes
Fadje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hey dames,

Maroc.nl doet het bij mij thuis volgens mij niet meer. Ik ben nu op school, ik dacht dat het gewoon aan de site lag maar blijkbaar niet. Nou ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder, heb al een groot vervolg staan die jullie binnekort kunnen lezen.
thanx voor de reacties dames...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Hey dames,
> 
> Maroc.nl doet het bij mij thuis volgens mij niet meer. Ik ben nu op school, ik dacht dat het gewoon aan de site lag maar blijkbaar niet. Nou ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder, heb al een groot vervolg staan die jullie binnekort kunnen lezen.
> thanx voor de reacties dames...
> 
> Dikke kus,
> Faatje*



_Hi hbiba,

Ik heb je gemist de laatste tijd hoor,alsook op msn.
 

Heb je de resultaten van je tentamens reeds gekregen ?...en zoja ,goed nieuws hopelijk?

Big kiss zina,

Lonely 

PS : Lees gauw wat bij want ik heb enorm veel vervolgjes geplaatst tijdens je afwezigheid.
_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Ohnneeeen, wat moet dit zich voorstellen_ 
_Gedaan tussen fatiha en mo? Kan toch niet waar zyn_  :brozac:  
_fatiha en shoer? Echt ergggg man_ 
_Maar ga gauw verder zina, geweldige vervolgjes_  :duim:  

_Koessie!!_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hello dames,

Thanx thanx, hij doet het thuis weer gelukkig.
Ik ga zo even die vervolg schrijven, miss_rwina je leest het goed, het is voorbij, maar blijf wel de vervolgjes lezen...

Lonelygirl, ik was begonnen met je vele vervolgjes te lezen maar werd onderbroken ik ga ze zo insaallah lezen. Mijn tentamens heb ik binnen, allemaal boven de 7.5 behalve eentje wiskunde mijn slechtste vak, heb ik een drie voor gehaald, maar gelukkig kan ik die herkansen. Choukran voor de interesse, ik ben erg blij met de resultaten. Nou meid even snel die vervolg plaatsen zodat ik die van jou kan lezen.
Je doet het trouwens superrrrrrrrrr goed.. Je schrijfstijl is echt prachtig...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 45  

"Ik hoef niks te drinken, het gaat wel goed." Ik masseer mijn hoofd met mijn vingers in de hoop het gebonk te laten minderen. 
"Fatiha drink !!!!" Gerriteerd neem ik de glas van Yasmina over, als ik een slok heb genomen duw ik het weer terug in haar handen. Toen ik in elkaar was gezakt had een collega me naar een kamer gedragen, kort daarna belde hij de meiden, die nu bezorgd en verward voor me neus stonden. 
"Hij was hier h, Mohammed was hier." Ik kijk op naar Salima,wiens ogen op vuur stonden. 
"Alstublieft zeg, laat het rusten." Ik neem mijn gezicht in mijn handen en knijp mijn ogen stijf dicht. De hoofdpijn lijkt alleen erger te worden. Wanneer ik weer op wil kijken voel ik de misselijkheid weer naar boven komen. Meteen sta ik op en ren ik naar de wc. Het broodje dat ik een uur daarvoor met moeite naar binnen had gewerkt had ik er binnen 5 seconde uitgegooid. 

De meiden stonden weer achter me, en ik hoorde ze zuchten. 
"Ga maar naar huis, ik overleef het wel." Ik stond op en spoelde mijn mond om de vieze smaak weg te krijgen. 
"Faat, ik ga nergens heen. Er klopt iets niet. Misschien moet je eens goed nadenken met wat dit te maken kan hebben." Ik kijk Yasmina raar aan. 
"Wat bedoel je?" Ze zucht en gooit met haar handen in de lucht. 
"Kijk Faat, dit is niet normaal meer. Je bent naar het ziekenhuis geweest, daar hebben ze zelf gezegd is gewoon een griepje, maar Faat jij en wij allemaal weten dat het niet zomaar een griepje is." Verward kijk ik Salima aan. 
"Ewa wat moet het dan zijn, doe niet zo, vertel het me gewoon." Amira die al die tijd stil is gebleven kijkt me onzeker aan. 
"Misschien moeten we een refkih gaan bezoeken." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik ze een voor een aan. Even moet ik er zelfs om lachen. Maar als ik zie hoe ze me serieus blijven aankijken loop ik langs ze heen om weer op een stoel te gaan zitten. 
"Dit kan niet, ik weet niet eens wat Shor is, ik heb er nooit wat mee te maken gehad, dit kan mij niet overkomen." Yasmina komt voor me staan, en knielt dan neer, haar warme handen omvatten de mijne. 
"Luister Faat, ik weet je bent ervan geschrokken maar we moeten het zeker weten. Denk nou zelf na, die dag dat ze zo graag wilde dat je kwam, en dat ze jou persoonlijk die glas thee kwam brengen. Het klinkt allemaal misschien vergezocht maar je zei zelf tegen me dat ze vreemd tegen je deed. Moehim wat het ook is, wij zijn bij je en het komt goed InsaAllah." Mijn ogen vullen zich met tranen als ik me realiseer dat ze misschien gelijk kunnen hebben. Hoe kon ik zo dom zijn haar te vertrouwen, hoe kon ik zo naef zijn te denken dat ze echt serieus met me wilde praten. Langzaam lopen de tranen over mijn wangen. Yasmina slaat haar armen over me heen. Wat was ik dankbaar dat zij er voor me waren.... 


Hoofdstuk 46 

"Yas, volgens mij is dit het huis." Yasmina komt naast me staan en terwijl ze op haar blaadje kijkt knikt ze naar me. 
"Ja het adres en huisnummer kloppen. Hier moet het zijn volgens Rachida." Ik zucht diep en loop haar dan voor naar de deur. Ik bel aan en kijk Yasmina zenuwachtig aan, die me een glimlach schenkt. Hier stonden we dan, voor het huis van een goed Refkih volgens een oud-klasgenoot van Yasmina. Toen ze ook problemen had met Shor was ze bij deze man langs geweest en meteen daarna de oude geworden. Nu hopen dat dit ook bij mij het geval zou zijn. Er wordt opengedaan door een vriendelijke vrouw. 
"Salaam, we zijn op zoek naar Hadj Mimoun." De vrouw knikt en maakt een uitnodigend gebaar naar binnen. Ik doe een stap naar voren en geef haar een hand. Yasmina volgt mijn voorbeeld en we volgen daarna de vrouw naar de woonkamer. Er zit een goeduitziende man een krant te lezen. Hij groet ons vriendelijk en vraagt ons hier te wachten. We zijn een paar minuten alleen. 
"Yas, het is helemaal niet zoals ik het had verwacht." Fluister ik. 
"Hoezo wat verwachtte je dan?" Ik haal mijn schouders op. 
"Ja ik dacht meer aan donkere kleine kamertjes ofso, en veel wierook." Yasmina moet lachen om mijn opmerkingen, waardoor ik mijn lach moeilijk weet te onderdrukken. Even later komt er een jonge man met baard naar binnen lopen. 
"Salaam Oualaikoem dames, welkom. Loop maar even mee." We groeten de man en volgen hem naar een andere kamer. 
"Om wie gaat het eigenlijk?" Yasmina wijst naar mij, waarop de man me een glimlach schenkt. 
"Okeej, dan moet jij helaas op haar wachten in de woonkamer. Het duurt niet lang, we zijn zo klaar." Yasmina knikt naar hem, en een angstig gevoel bekruipt me. Ik wilde helemaal niet alleen achterblijven met hem. Alsof hij de angst voelt stelt hij me op mijn gemak. 
"Ga rustig zitten, je hoeft nergens bang voor te zijn, wil je misschien wat drinken of eten?" Vriendelijk sla ik zijn laatste aanbod af en neem plaats op een houten stoel. Nieuwsgierig kijk ik naar de man. Hij pakt de Koran en begint te reciteren. Ik voel meteen een hele rust over me heengaan........... 


Hoofdstuk 47  

De volgende dag.. 

Ik sla de deken over mijn hoofd heen als Fatih de gordijnen in mijn kamer open komt trekken.
"Rot op ah kleine, ik wil nog slapen." Na gister was ik doodop geworden van de sessie met de Refkih, toen ik eindelijk buiten stond voelde ik meteen dat het effect gehad en nu ik wakker was geworden was het geheel anders. Ik voelde de zware last niet meer op mijn borst, en ook was de hoofdpijn weg. 
"Please, Fatih laat me slapen dan." Ik hoor hoe hij ervan geniet. 
"Sta op dikzak, Amira en Yasmina zijn op je aan het wachten beneden. Halima is bevallen !!" Met een ruk zat ik recht op me bed. Ik keek mijn broertje aan die me lachend staat aan te kijken. 
"Kijk die haren van je dan, wuahahaha. Je kan mensen een hartaanval bezorgen met zo een uiterlijk gewoon. En de man met wie je trouwt dan, wejooo wat heb ik medelijden met hem." 

Inmiddels was ik al opgestaan en trok ik springend mijn spijkerbroek aan. Snel trok ik een trui over mijn pyjama aan. 
"Fatih, kop dicht. Gooi die hoofddoek eens." Hij deed wat ik hem vroeg en nadat ik klaar was rende ik de trap af naar beneden. Blij omhelsde ik de meiden. Salima was blijkbaar al bij haar zus, ik gaf me moeder snel een kus en samen rende we naar de tram. Als we dan eindelijk in het ziekenhuis aankomen, lijken we wel in een doolhof te zijn beland. Ik vraag onbekende mensen hysterisch naar de kraamafdeling. 

Later realiseerde ik me dat het in grote letters boven me hoofd stond. Als we eindelijk op de etage staan bekijken we allerlei kamers, een paar keer stappen we zelfs zomaar een kamer binnen, waar een gezin staat te genieten van een baby. Als we de kamer eindelijk vinden stormen we haast naar binnen, dan plotseling blijven we staan. Tarik heeft een klein wezentje in zijn armen die hij heen en weer wiegt, en terwijl de rest van de familie staat toe te kijken ligt Halima te slapen. Mijn ogen voelen zich met tranen, en langzaam loop ik op Tarik af. Met een grote trotse glimlach op zijn gezicht kijkt hij me aan. Ik fluister een `gefeliciteerd` en richt me dan op de kleine in zijn armen. Hij is perfect, zijn oogjes, neusje, mondje, zijn kleine armpjes, alles was zo klein en lief, en hij zag er zo mooi uit. Een geheel nieuw leven, niets was mooier dan zoiets van dichtbij mee te maken....  *

----------


## rwina_89

Heeeeeeeeeeyyy 

heb je verhaal net uit en ik moet zeggen
jij weet hoe je iemand verslaafd kan maken aan je verhaal.
maar helaas moet gaaan heb veel te leren en je verhaal op marokk.nl is ook top  :verliefd:  


kusjes rwinaaaa haha

----------


## rwina_89

trouwens woon ook in alhoceima het si daar echt leuk
hahaha doei

----------


## LonelyGirl

_Hi zina,

Ben blij dat je er weer bent .

En super goed nieuws dat je je tentamenweek zo goed afgerond hebt hamdoelah!
Een dikke knuffel en Mbrok dan ook 
 

Je vervolgjes waren ,zoals altijd,weer enorm meeslepend ,thanks zina!

Ik hoop dat je ook van de mijne zult genieten in ieder geval .
Ach ja,ik hoor het wel hihihi.

PS : Welk verhaal op Marokk.nl heb jij dan meid?
Die wil ik dan ook lezen hoor !_

----------


## orka-ogen

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

prachtig gewoon ga snel verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Ik ga zo verder insaallah...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## hajar_rajah

Shokran alvast ;-)


xxx Rajae

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
De dagen en weken verstreken... 

Na een lange tijd leek het alsof alles de oude werd, ik hoorde niks meer van Mohammed. Ik ging gewoon naar m`n werk en op school probeerde ik vakken af te sluiten opdat ik het volgende jaar minder vakken hoefde over te doen. Mijn ouders waren inmiddels ingelicht over mijn schoolresultaten, ze waren teleurgesteld maar zeiden me dat ik het, het volgende jaar wel zou halen InsaAllah. En daar ging ik dan ook voor. Mijn schoonzus beviel van een dochtertje dus had de gehele familie weer iets om op te concentreren. Iedereen stelde zich al voor hoe het zoontje van Halima en dochtertje van mijn schoonzus beste vrienden zouden worden of misschien zelfs meer. De familie-etentjes waren dus een gehele feest op zich. Ik realiseerde me keer op keer wat ik al die tijd heb opgegeven, maar Mohammed beheerste steeds minder mijn gedachtes, ik sprak en zag hem niet dus was het makkelijker hem in het verleden tijd te laten. 

Vaak werd ik wel lastiggevallen over de telefoon, meestal werd er niks gezegd maar soms hoorde ik muziek, muziek die met mij en Mohammed te maken had. Ook werd ik wel eens gebeld door zijn moeder, die me dan helemaal uitschold, van bitch naar slet tot aan hoer. Als ze klaar was hing ze plotseling op, nooit had ik wat terug gezegd, ik had na alles toch nog respect. Maar in haar ogen was ik het slechtste wat een persoon kon overkomen, en dat terwijl ze me niet eens kende. Moehim ik probeerde er weinig aandacht aan te schenken, de meiden zeiden me een ander nummer te nemen maar ik weigerde. 

De familiebanden die ik had met iedereen was weer als vanouds. Khalid en ik waren de beste maatjes ooit geworden, en de meiden en ik hadden weer de grootste lol samen. We waren vaak gezellig op stap in een andere stad en alles leek hetzelfde te worden. 
Na een paar weken besloot ik Faysal weer eens te bezoeken. Ik ging alleen maar kreeg slecht nieuws, zijn collega`s vertelde me dat hij voor een lange tijd naar Marokko was vertrokken. Teleurgesteld keerde ik terug naar huis, ik wilde hem dolgraag weer zien en spreken, ik wilde hem alles vertellen. Ik wilde mijn beste vriend vertellen wat er allemaal in de tussentijd was gebeurd en dat het me spijt van alles, maar ja ik was te laat. Ik was hem een lange tijd geleden kwijtgeraakt, door een liefde die me meer problemen bezorgde dan ik me ooit had kunnen voorstellen. Ik vond het vreemd dat hij het me niet had verteld, een mailtje op z`n minst, maar ja, ik kon het hem ook niet kwalijk nemen. De zomermaanden waren in zicht, en toen we aan het barbecuen waren in de tuin met de hele familie, kreeg ik een vreemd telefoontje.... 



Hoofdstuk 49  


"Ja hallo, Salaam Oualaikoem."

"Salaam, je bent erbovenop heb ik gehoord." Ik hapte even naar adem wanneer ik haar stem weer herken.
"Wat wil je van me?" Ik hoor hoe ze begint te lachen. 
"En wat is er zo komisch?"

"Nou nou, wat zijn we snel op onze teentjes getrapt. Meid ik wilde je even mededelen dat het mij is gelukt, hij is erg gelukkig met haar. Ik heb gelijk gehad al die tijd. Een moeder heeft nou eenmaal altijd gelijk" Ik begon me aan haar te irriteren. 
"Nou fijn, petje af voor jou, get to the point." Ik hoor haar weer lachen. 
"Nou ik wilde je uitnodigen. Hun bruiloft vind over twee weken plaats." Nu was ik degene die keihard begon te lachen. 
"Wie het laatst lacht, lacht het best. Nou wees niet te jaloers, of nou eigenlijk doe maar wel, ze hebben namelijk een supergroot bruiloft georganiseerd, en dan heb ik het nog niet over de verassing die hij voor haar in petto heeft. Ze gaan op huwelijksreis naar Turkije en dan die villa in Marokko die ze hebben gehuurd." Als dat laatste tot me doordringt wordt het me eventjes te veel, ik wil verder niks meer horen.

Zonder verder iets te zeggen hang ik dan op. Ik leun tegen het aanrecht en mijn gedachtes worden meegenomen naar het verleden, naar de tijden dat hij mijn hand vasthield en me in alle liefde vertelde hoe ons bruiloft eruit zou zien. Hoe we onze wittebroodsweken in Turkije zouden doorbrengen en onze vakantiedagen zouden afmaken in Marokko. Om de tranen te onderdrukken haal ik mezelf weer terug naar de realiteit.
"Eey dagdromer, ma vroeg je die sauzen te pakken." Ik knik glimlachend naar me broer en voor ik het weet is hij weer verdwenen naar de tuin en ben ik weer alleen in de keuken. Ik stop mijn telefoon in mijn zak en pak wat mijn moeder van me vroeg. Een uur later liggen we allemaal in een deuk om Khalid die verteld over al die meiden die smeken om zijn aandacht en hoe hij ze altijd probeert af te wimpelen. Zijn acties waren gewoonweg lachwekkend... 
Mo en diens moeder verdwenen zo naar de achtergrond..... 


Hoofdstuk 50  

"Eeey Faat, als jij nou die Mariam voor me regelt, maak ik je het leven niet meer zuur." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik Fatih aan. Khalid zijn broertje, andere neven en tenslotte mijn nichten lagen helemaal in een deuk. 
"Fatih, jij bent echt grappig. Ik heb een leven en ga me tijd niet aan jou of aan haar verspillen. Bovendien blijf jij leven dus maak je me sowieso het leven zuur." Ik glimlach liefjes naar hem. Hij pakt de bediening en zet de volume harder. Blijkbaar een doelpunt voor de andere partij aangezien alle jongens in de kamer beginnen te flippen. 

De meiden en ik staan op en lopen naar mijn kamer. Salima heeft het opeens over het telefoontje die ik had ontvangen van de moeder van Mohammed. Inmiddels waren we een week verder en de afgelopen dagen had ik er weinig aan gedacht. Ik ben wat kleren van me aan het opruimen als dan mijn telefoon overgaat. Ik pak hem op en zie de naam Reda verschijnen. Verschrikt kijk ik naar de meiden. 
"Hebben jullie in mijn telefoon gezeten en soms iemand opgepiept???" Vreemd kijken de meiden me aan. 
"Nee man, wie moeten we oppiepen, hoezo wie belt je dan?" Hoofdschuddend kijk ik de meiden aan. "Het doet er niet toe, ik ga niet opnemen." Vreemd dat hij nu juist op dit moment belt. Salima loopt op me af en probeert mijn telefoon af te pakken. 
"Sal, doe normaal, het is de broer van Mo, ik hoef hem niet te spreken." Salima pakt mijn ene arm terwijl Yasmina mijn telefoon probeert te pakken, we belanden in een kussengevecht als Amira de eerste heeft gegooid. 

De telefoon is inmiddels opgehouden met overgaan maar toch krijgt Yasmina hem in handen. Even blijven we allemaal stil naar elkaar kijken als de telefoon weer overgaat. Als ik dan op Yasmina wil springen houdt Salima me weer tegen en algauw hoor ik Yasmina praten met Reda. Stil kijk ik haar aan. Veel kan ik niet uit het gesprek opmerken aangezien ze kortaf antwoord. Na een tijdje drukt ze de telefoon in mijn handen.
"Ja hallo."

"Eey Faatje, lang niet gesproken. Hoe is het met je?" Boos kijk ik de meiden aan en draai me dan om.
"Ja het gaat goed, en met jou dan?"

"Ja hamdullilah. Ehmm Faat ik hoop niet dat ik stoor en ik kan begrijpen als je boos op me bent vanwege het feit dat ik nu pas wat van me laat horen maar ik moet je vertellen dat aankomende week de bruiloft is. Ik wil graag dat je komt, ook al klinkt het zo raar. Faat, misschien zal het moeilijk en zwaar zijn en vraag ik ook het onmogelijke van je, maar vergeet niet dat hij al die tijd van je heeft gehouden, alleen zo kunnen jullie het afsluiten Fatiha, alleen zo kan ieder z`n eigen weg gaan." Met tranen in mijn ogen luister ik naar zijn verhaal. Een grote brok vestigt zich in mijn keel. 
"Reda... Ik.. Ik kan het niet." Met moeite spreek ik de woorden uit. 
"Wollah Fatiha, doe het alleen als je het echt wil, no hard feelings als je er niet bent. Maar luister, ik blijf hoe dan ook, altijd een goede vriend van je. Als je me nodig hebt moet je me bellen okeej, ik zal er voor je zijn." Met een zucht bedank ik hem. Ik hoor muziek op de achtergrond. 
"Sorry, het is zijn vrijgezellenfeestje vandaag. Maar Faat luister, denk erover na okeej. Je bent in ieder geval welkom dat je het even weet." We praten nog even wat en als hij me de zaalgegevens heeft doorgegeven neem ik afscheid en hang op. Vol verwachting kijken de meiden me aan, maar met een kort antwoord snoer ik ze de mond. 
"Ik ga zaterdag naar de bruiloft van Mohammed........................" 


En dan, voor ik het weet, is het zover.... De dag van zijn bruiloft..*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Oh ja trouwens,

Wens mijn nieuwe fan Rwina_89 een hartelijk welkom, dank je wel voor je complimenten, blijf het verhaal vooral lezen. Ook raad ik je aan, het verhaal van lonelygirl te lezen, ze heeft een erg mooie schrijfstijl het heet: Toen en nu...  
Hij staat ook op Marokko.nl heb ik gezien.

Alhoceima, ja de stad der steden, jullie weten inmiddels al hoe gek ik op die stad ben hahaha. Nou leuk om er een stadsgenootje bij te hebben. En het doet me deugd te weten dat je ook mijn verhaal op marokko.nl leest, wat ik inmiddels erg heb verwaarloosd doordat ik zo met dit verhaal bezig was. Toch zal ik het gauw afmaken, maar eerst dit verhaal er nog neer zetten.

En oh ja lonelygirl, het verhaal heet: Zij is een deel van mij... 

Durf het bijna niet te zeggen maar ben er al een jaar of twee mee bezig, ja ik weet het maar ja door alle drukte, toch streef ik daar ook al naar het einde. Moehim voor de geinteresseerde, dan weten jullie het alvast.


Dikke zoen, en slaap lekker
Fatiha

----------


## hajar_rajah

Shokran :-)

Was echt weer toppiejj

----------


## hajar_rajah

is het een ander verhaal?
Of is het gwn dit verhaal?

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> Ook raad ik je aan, het verhaal van lonelygirl te lezen, ze heeft een erg mooie schrijfstijl het heet: Toen en nu...  
> Hij staat ook op Marokko.nl heb ik gezien.
> 
> 
> En oh ja lonelygirl, het verhaal heet: Zij is een deel van mij... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Jij bent dus echt 'n schatje h zo reclame te maken voor mijn verhaal n nog maar te zwijgen van de complimenten die het schaamrood op mijn wangen doen verschijnen !
Thx zina.

Mwahhhh...
Tot weldra inch'Allah_

----------


## ladyke

zeeeeeeeed ga verder!!!

ik kan ni wachten, kom elke dag kijken of er al iets nieuws opstaat!
je kan wel zeggen dat ik verslaafd ben van je verhaaltje  :hihi: 

ik heb hier ook ergens een verhaal staan, maar als ik kijk naar jou verhaal trekt de mijne op niets meer  :verveeld:  
maar ik gun het je van hartje, je bent een hartstikke goeie schrijfster faatje 

doe zo verder en je wordt de tweede marc de bel 
jah sorry, ik ken geen andere auteur, en deze is nog wel van kinderboeken.  :hihi: 


KEEP IT HOT GIRL!!

----------


## rwina_89

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Oh ja trouwens,
> 
> Wens mijn nieuwe fan Rwina_89 een hartelijk welkom, dank je wel voor je complimenten, blijf het verhaal vooral lezen. Ook raad ik je aan, het verhaal van lonelygirl te lezen, ze heeft een erg mooie schrijfstijl het heet: Toen en nu...  
> Hij staat ook op Marokko.nl heb ik gezien.
> 
> Alhoceima, ja de stad der steden, jullie weten inmiddels al hoe gek ik op die stad ben hahaha. Nou leuk om er een stadsgenootje bij te hebben. En het doet me deugd te weten dat je ook mijn verhaal op marokko.nl leest, wat ik inmiddels erg heb verwaarloosd doordat ik zo met dit verhaal bezig was. Toch zal ik het gauw afmaken, maar eerst dit verhaal er nog neer zetten.
> 
> En oh ja lonelygirl, het verhaal heet: Zij is een deel van mij... 
> ...



En ik raad je echt aan om het verhaal te lezen op marokko.nl
echt top wollah  :koppel:  

hoop dat je snel verder gaat en ik moet nog een kijkje nemen bij zij werd een deel van mij

en ik zal het verhaal toen en nu wel lezen haha

kusjes saida

----------


## bijdehandje

heey meid ikqilde je vertelle die verhaal is gewoon goed wollah...maarre mo en faatje moeten egt bij elkaar komen koste wat het kost...pleazzzz...hahaha en ben verslaafd aan je verhaal...wiliie  :schok:   :schok:   :schok:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Thx voor je SUPER vervolgje_ 
_Wat my eventjes in shock heeft gebracht is dat ik niet wist dat het verhaal 'zy is een deel van my' ook van jou was_ 
_Nou meid, dan heb ik maar 1 ding te zeggen > een geboren natuurtalent_ 
_Je kunt zo mooi en zo goed schryven en maar zwygen over die fantasie van jou_  :stout:  
_Khoop wel dat je gauw weer verder gaat met het verhaal 'zy is een deel van my'_ 
_Het zou zonde zyn als je ermee stopt_ 
_Het werd zojuist spannend_  :verward:  

_Hopelyk ga je gauw verder met je TOPPIE verhalen_ 

_Lotss of kisses!!_ 
_Je trouwe fan_  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hallo dames,

Thanx voor de reacties allemaal echt fijn vond ik het om het te lezen.

Ladyke ik las dat je ook een verhaal hebt hier, meteen wanneer ik tijd heb ga ik het lezen. En jou verhaal zal zeer waarschijnlijk ook hartstikke mooi zijn, ben ik van overtuigd. en oh ja thanx voor je complimenten hahah echt lief dat ik met iemand wordt vergeleken al ken ik hem niet hahah.

Lonelygirl, wederom petje af voor jou, ik heb je vervolgen met smacht zitten lezen, gewoonweg prachtig. By the way, ik kom niet meer online omdat ik mijn account neit meer inkom, een lang verhaal maar we pm-en wel insaallah.

Hajar_rajah, het is een ander verhaal. Dit verhaal ben ik nog van plan om te plaatsen zodra ik het afheb hier.

Bijdehandje soon is er weer een vervolg insaallah, en ook jij choukran voor je lieve woorden.

Miss_rwina, jou reacties waren me opgevallen bij mijn andere verhaal, ik kwam er algauw achter dat het dezelfde persoon was en ik dacht dat je het ook wist, ook nu ik ze daar heb laten weten van dit verhaal. Moehim meid hanx voor je lieve woorden, echt lief. En bedankt trouwe fan  :love:  


Ik ben druk bezig emt tikken, hoop dat het me lukt voordat ik mijn bus moet halen, anders wordt het vanavond insaallah.

Tot gauw dus.

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## hajar_rajah

Kan iemand me de link geven voor 'zij is een deel van mij'..
Want ik vind het niet terug op marokko.nl

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

En dan, voor ik het weet, is het zover.... De dag van zijn bruiloft... 

Hoofdstuk 51  


"Ewa hoe vinden jullie het?" Ik draaide mijn stoel richting de meiden, de kapster keek voldaan naar het resultaat. 
"Ja Faat prachtig, toch vinden we dat je niet alleen moet gaan." Ik zuchtte en stond op. Ik bedankte de kapster vriendelijk en rekende af. 
"Luister meiden, er kan me niks gebeuren, er zijn teveel mensen en bovendien herkennen ze me toch niet zo." We stapte de kapperszaak uit en liepen richting de tramhalte. 
"Kijk, Khalid zet me af, ik stap naar binnen, glimlach vriendelijk naar iedereen, en ga zitten op een plek waar ik niet opval, en ik bel Khalid zodra ik er genoeg van heb. Schatjes, ik weet jullie zijn bezorgd maar het hoeft echt niet. Ik red me wel, geloof me nou." Met een zielig gezichtje keek ik ze aan. 
"Okeej okeej, zied je moet je nog omkleden, Khalid gaat ongeduldig worden als het te lang gaat duren." Ik omhels ze allemaal en samen stappen we de tram in die ons naar het huis van Amira en Yasmina brengt...



"Wollah Faat, hij staat je prachtig. Je gaat zeker opvallen met zo een jurk." Door de spiegel schenk ik Amira een glimlach. Ik had een driedelige jurk zwarte jurk aan, met witte rozen. De kraag was opgezet en de sleep maakte het helemaal af. Ik voelde me er hartstikke goed in. Ik pakte mijn tasje, mijn sjaal en liep naar beneden. In de gang stond Khalid op me te wachten, met grote ogen keek hij me aan toen die me de trap af zag komen. De meiden die achter me liepen konden het niet laten Khalid te vertellen dat ik er door hun toedoen zo mooi uitzag. 
"Haha, safi Khalid ruim je kwijl op. Ik weet ik ben een schoonheid zoals altijd." Meteen begonnen ze allemaal te lachen en om er een schepje bovenop te doen, keek ik verwaand met mijn handen aan mijn kraag in de spiegel. Khalid kwam niet meer bij van het lachen. Ook mijn tante, de moeder van Amira en Yasmina moest lachen en gaf me een compliment over mijn outfit. 
"Okeej jallah, ik moet zo weg ik zet je heel snel af okeej." Ik knikte naar Khalid, gaf de meiden allemaal een kus en liep achter hem aan naar de auto. Elegant opende hij het portier eerst voor mij. 
"Haj haj, zehma Khalid een echte gentlemen." Hij liep om de auto heen om ook in te stappen. 
"Ja wen er maar niet aan, is namelijk maar eenmalig." Ik moest alleen maar lachen om hem, die lieverd ook. Wat die allemaal voor me deed, ik zou zijn hulp nooit vergeten. De meiden zwaaide me uit en Khalid en ik gingen op weg naar de zaal, waar mijn ex-geliefde trouwde met een ander. Vol zelfvertrouwen en een grote neppe glimlach op mijn gezicht stapte ik een uur later de zaal in.... *

----------


## hajar_rajah

Shokran!!

----------


## Batata24

WAJAAW ... geweldig.. ik hoop zo dat 'ie die andere tut laat staan en weer terug komt bij Fati

----------


## rwina_89

heey meid 

top vervolg!!!!!!!  :blauwe kus:  

maare ga gauw verder

je bent nog onlineeee hahaha



kusjes

----------


## ladyke

hehe eerst en vooral faatje, thxxx voor je compliment 
en die marc de bel is een goeie schrijver maar dan wel van kinderboeken  :hihi:  jah sorry ik ken anders geen schrijver  :nerveus:  
dit gewoon om je te zeggen dat je heel mooi kan schrijven en ik zeker veeeeeeeeeeeel vervolgjes wil zien meid your goooooooood!!!

en thxx voor je vervolgje van nu is zoals gewoonlijk prachtig!

ik hoop dat het goed gaat op school.....

beslama lieferd  :engel:

----------


## rwina_89

Faatje je bent nog online please nog een vervolgje  :melig:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 52 


"Salaam oualaikoem, welkom. Mag ik uw vragen van welke kant van de familie?" Ik keek de deftige dame die aan de deur stond aan, vriendelijk met kleine oogjes bekeek ze me van top tot teen. 
"Ik ben een vriendin van de zusje van de bruidegom."Alsof ze me niet geloofde keek ze me bedenkelijk aan. Daarna richtte ze zich op een andere dame. 
"Tafel 13, begeleid haar even." 13, dacht ik nog. Was dat geen ongeluksgetal. Ik liep met de dame mee, die veel op de andere leek. Ik hield mijn adem in bij het betreden van de grote ruimte. Ik moest me inhouden me mond niet open te laten vallen. Ik werd naar een tafel begeleid waar een aantal meiden zaten. Ik groette ze met een salaam en schoof aan. Vriendelijk knikte ze allemaal naar me. De muziek galmde door de boxen, en serieus zag ik hoe de dj bezig was. Ik zette mijn tas en sjaal op tafel, en keek de zaal rond. 

De decoratie was adembenemend en in mezelf complimenteerde ik de mensen die deze bruiloft in elkaar hadden gezet. Met grote ogen bekeek ik de bruidsstoel, de amaria en de kleuren, alles was in het goud/wit, zo had ik me mijn eigen bruiloft voorgesteld. Het leek wel alsof ik deze bruiloft zelf in elkaar had gezet, alsof ze dit allemaal expres hadden gedaan, de bruiloft, huwelijksreis, alles, alleen om mij nog dieper de grond in te drukken. Ik zuchtte diep en keek naar de deur waar ik zag dat er meer gasten arriveerde. Dit zou een zware avond worden zuchtte ik.....



De dj draait het juiste liedje voor het bruidspaar en nieuwsgierig draaide iedereen zich om naar waar het `slaat toe slaam` vandaan kwam. Ik hield me hart angstig vast, en hield mijn adem in. Zijn moeder verscheen met een trotse grote glimlach op der gezicht, ik kon haar niet meer aanzien en met volle verwachting keek ik naar de deuren en voordat ik het in de gaten had verscheen Mohammed in een nette zwarte pak. Mijn hart sloeg een slag over, wat had ik hem gemist en wat zou ik graag naar hem toelopen en in zijn armen vallen, maar de werkelijkheid drong dan weer tot me door. Ik keek naar Bouchra, zij volgde hem met haar eerste jurk, door de zware sieraden, make-up en kapsel kon ik haar moeilijk herkennen. Toch moest ik nageven dat ze een mooie jurk aan had. Hij hielp haar het podium op en twee dames hielpen haar in de stoel, iedereen keek het stel met grote en soms betraande ogen aan. De glimlach op haar gezicht was moeilijk te ontzien, toch viel me op dat Mohammed er weinig tot helemaal niet van genoot. Hij keek de gasten droog aan en soms schonk hij zijn moeder een snelle glimlach om daarna weer snel weg te kijken. Het gaf me een goed gevoel, het idee dat hij toch liever met mij daar had gezeten maar aan de andere kant kon het me niks schelen, hij had het zelf gedaan, het lag allemaal in zijn handen en toen het erop aankwam heeft die niet voor mij gekozen. Pijnlijk maar toch waar. 

Na een kleine uurtje was het feest in volle gang, ik hield me op de achtergrond en kon mijn ogen niet van Mohammed afhouden. Elke beweging van hem hield ik in de gaten, ik kon geen genoeg van hem krijgen.

Bij haar derde en dus laatste jurk voor haar bruidsjurk zou ze de amaria in worden gehesen, lachend liet ze zichzelf erin zetten. Mohammed treuzelde achter de andere aan en ging er uiteindelijk ook inzitten. Iedereen genoot van het beeld, Bouchra zwaaide naar iedereen alsof haar leven ervan afhing, op een ogenblik keek ik haar jaloers aan. Wat had ik graag gewild dat ik erin zat, en dat ik samen met Mohammed door de zaal werd gedragen. 

Door het geroep haal ik mezelf uit mijn gedachtes. De gasten riepen dat hij haar moet kussen, alsof hij hun niet hoort kijkt hij ongenteresseerd de zaal rond. Uiteindelijk word hij overgehaald. Ze halen de amaria`s naar elkaar toe en langzaam trekt hij zichzelf op om haar een kus te geven op haar voorhoofd. Zonder dat ik het in de gaten heb sta ik op en steek nieuwsgierig mijn hoofd uit om het tafereel te bekijken. Mohammed zit dan ongeveer voor mij en net wanneer hij een kus op haar voorhoofd lijkt te willen plaatsen draait hij zijn gezicht naar mij toe, alsof hij aanvoelde dat ik me in de zaal bevond. 

Onze ogen ontmoeten elkaar en hij laat zich weer zakken in de Amaria, de mensen die hem droegen lijken hun evenwicht te verliezen en de zaal staat allemaal verschrikt op. Het mooie beeld van daarnet waarin hij haar een kus wilde geven lijkt abrupt te zijn verstoord door Mohammed die roept dat hij eraf wil. Ik schrik ervan en pak snel mijn tas en sjaal. Snel loop ik achter en via de mensen door naar de uitgang, als ik in de gang trillend mijn telefoon tevoorschijn haal om Khalid te bellen, word ik ruw aan mijn arm getrokken, ik ontmoet de boze ogen van een vrouw die ik wel kon wurgen, de ogen van de boze schoonmoeder.....................*

----------


## LonelyGirl

_Waaauuuwwww lieverd!!
Niet normaal zeg ,ik zat met open mond te lezen ... helemaal door het verhaal opgeslorpt "sshhhtt-e" ik naar alle mensen die het in hun domme kop haalden me te onderbreken terwijl ik je vervolg las,hahaha!  

Snel weer verder gaan h schat !
Kiss,
Lonely_

----------


## Batata24

ze had ;r gewoon van die amaria moeten sleurenen zelf zitten  :Smilie:  
hahahaha gemeen he ... 

wajaaw.. maar ga gauw verder...

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Thx schatje, voor je mega vervolg_ 


_Lots off hot kisses, je trouwe fan_

----------


## hajar_rajah

Nexxxt  :grote grijns:

----------


## Nadiia_A

Jallah ik wil een vervOlg!  :hihi:

----------


## orka-ogen

:oog:   :maf2:   :moe:   :duim:  

waarom, waarom doe je me dit aan,
waarom zet je niet vlug een vervolgje
ik sterf van de zenuwen

----------


## Laitje

Wanneer komt er nou een vervolg????  :Confused:   :frons:  

Kusjes van mij

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hai dames,

Als ik kan schrijven doe ik dat al is het maar 5 seconde dat ik tijd heb, maar het gevolg is dat ik dan kleine vervolgjes krijg. Ik doe me best in het geheel af te ronden om jullie zoet te houden maar zoals jullie weten heb ik het druk met school en heb ik het voorlopig ook druk met andere dingen. Niet alleen met school maar er zijn ook andere problemen die ik moet oplossen, anders gaat het echt mis. Ik kan niet wachten tot ik me weer volledig kan richten op dit verhaal want zoals jullie waarschijnlijk merken, ben ik bijna bij het einde van het verhaal. Dus alstublieft, even geduld...

Lonelygirl: Haal het niet in je hoofd ook maar te stoppen, ik vind het hier fijner lezen dan op Marokko.nl dit is immers ons hoekje...

Tot gauw,
Dikke kus
Faatje

----------


## amdaf

Faatje

Waajauw, zat echt op het puntje van mijn stoel om nog een vervolg te lezen , maar het stopte. Jij weet het wel spannend te houden.  :maf2:  
Maar alstublieft, laat me toch niet te lang in spanning blijven en plaats vlug een nieuw en lang vervolgje.Echt een heel goed verhaal. 

en voor LonelyGirl, zie je wel dat je ons niet in de steek mag laten.Ga jij ook maar vlug verder  :puh:   :ego:   :Mad:

----------


## **lailake**

ewa zina BANGELIJK VERHAALLLLL ik kijk op naar de vervollg
ik hoop dat je het zo snel mogelijk gaat plaatseennnn!! echt waarr
al hou je goed  en succeess verder
dikke kussjeesss

----------


## Nadiia_A

Kom opppppppppppppp.. 
zit echt zO lang te w8en.. ben aan een ander verhaal begonnen.. met 160 blz. ben er nu al klaar mee :| En jij hebt nog steeds geen vervolg geplaatst? 
Wayooo het iis een top verhaal..
dusss een vervolgggggg zou chill zijn! 
 :roken:

----------


## rwina_89

heey meid 

ik hoop dat je snel verder kunt gaan

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *hai dames,
> 
> Als ik kan schrijven doe ik dat al is het maar 5 seconde dat ik tijd heb, maar het gevolg is dat ik dan kleine vervolgjes krijg. Ik doe me best in het geheel af te ronden om jullie zoet te houden maar zoals jullie weten heb ik het druk met school en heb ik het voorlopig ook druk met andere dingen. Niet alleen met school maar er zijn ook andere problemen die ik moet oplossen, anders gaat het echt mis. Ik kan niet wachten tot ik me weer volledig kan richten op dit verhaal want zoals jullie waarschijnlijk merken, ben ik bijna bij het einde van het verhaal. Dus alstublieft, even geduld...
> 
> Lonelygirl: Haal het niet in je hoofd ook maar te stoppen, ik vind het hier fijner lezen dan op Marokko.nl dit is immers ons hoekje...
> 
> Tot gauw,
> Dikke kus
> Faatje*


_H lieve meid,

Hoe gaat het met je en waar hang je in godsnaam uit?!
Het lange wachten op een vervolg nekt me op een dag ...  

Tot weldra inch'Allah .

PS : Ben toch verdergegaan...again,de dames hebben me namelijk een hart onder de riem gestoken en me aangemoedigd,een schatjes zijn het h!

Kiss,
Lonely_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Ik voel de woede in me naar boven komen, en ruw trek ik mijn arm uit haar stevige greep. 
"Heb het lef niet mij nog eens aan te raken." Ik richt me weer op mijn telefoon en draai snel het nummer van Khalid. Bedenkelijk kijkt ze me aan, en net wanneer ze wat lijkt te willen zeggen worden we gestoord door een boze dame die haar aanspreekt. Terwijl ik wacht tot Khalid zijn telefoon opneemt, is er naast mij een hevige discussie gaande tussen Mohammed`s moeder en die dame, uit het gesprek kan ik opmaken dat die andere dame een goede vriendin van Bouchra is. De telefoon blijft overgaan maar Khalid doet geen enkele moeite op te nemen, toch wil ik weg uit deze ruimte. Ik begin te lopen naar de uitgang als ik tegen iemand aanloop. 
"Weet je hoeveel dit voor me betekent, weet je hoeveel dit veranderd hbiba djelie." Ik sla mijn ogen neer en doe een stap naar achter. 

"Ik ben je hbiba niet." Mompel ik snel. 
"Wollah Faat, ik heb je zo gemist, je ziet er mooi uit." Zijn hand beweegt zich naar mijn gezicht, en de aanraking met mijn wang doet me naar adem snakken, toch doe ik snel een stap naar achter. 
"Blijf van me af, en hou die onzinpraatjes voor je. Ik moet weg dus als je even aan de kant wilt gaan." De woorden lijken door de brok in mijn keel vast te zitten. Hij gaat weer voor mijn neus staan. Het liefst zou ik hem met al mijn kracht wegduwen, om zo de aantrekkingskracht tussen ons te verbreken, maar ik kon het niet. Voordat er wat lijkt te gebeuren tussen ons worden we abrupt onderbroken. 
"Vuile heks, hoe durf je hier naartoe te komen en de bruiloft van mijn zusje te verpesten. Jij was het al die tijd, jij was die teringwijf die hun liefde altijd in de weg stond." Ik draai me om en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik de krankzinnig geworden dame aan. Net wanneer ik wat wil zeggen is zijn moeder me voor. 
"Je kon het niet geloven h, je kon niet accepteren dat hij nooit de jouwe is geweest. Daarom kwam je hier vandaag zijn bruiloft verpesten." De tranen springen me in de ogen maar ik weiger me zwak te tonen in hun bijzijn. Voor ik het weet staan er twee partijen tegen elkaar te schreeuwen, het wordt een grote drukte in de gang en het lijkt alsof ik in het midden sta. De zussen van Mohammed, zijn broers, schoonzussen, ouders, en dan Bouchra`s familie die mij van alles beschuldigen. Aandachtig probeer ik naar hun woorden te luisteren maar wordt dan opgeschrikt door mijn telefoon. 

Snel neem ik op als ik zie dat het Khalid is, ik loop alvast naar de uitgang als Khalid me meteen laat weten dat die buiten op me staat te wachten. Ik hang op en draai me om, Mohammed die er zo ongelukkig uitziet trekt mijn aandacht weer. De tranen lopen over mijn wangen en ik sla dan mijn ogen neer om me om te draaien en weg te lopen, het is bijna een last die van mijn schouder valt wanneer ik de zaal uitloop. Ik zie de auto van Khalid staan en net wanneer ik echt van ze verlost lijk te zijn word ik aan mijn arm gegrepen. Ik voel hoe zijn vingers zich in mijn vlees grijpen, wat me doet terugdenken aan de allereerste dag. De dag dat ik voor hem, de onbereikbare jongen viel. Ik verdring dan de gedachtes aan die mooie dag op het strand en woedend draai ik me naar hem om. In zijn ogen is er alleen teken van verdriet te zien, en algauw zie ik hoe er ook bij hem tranen lijken te vallen. Ik sla mijn ogen neer en begin langzaam te snikken. 
"Mo, alstublieft laat me gaan. Het is al vreselijk genoeg dat ik je kwijt ben na vandaag. Maak het niet nog erger alstublieft." Hij pakt me vast bij mijn schouders en trekt me naar zich toe.
"Ik kan het niet Fatiha, je bent mijn leven. Ik kan je nu niet laten gaan." Ik trek me uit zijn armen en doe een paar stappen achteruit. Hevig schud ik met mijn hoofd. 
"Het is te laat Mo, vergeet mij en word gelukkig met haar. Jij en ik, zijn nooit elmekteb geweest." De woorden lijk ik over mijn lippen te moeten persen, alsof ik word gedwongen dit te zeggen. Ik kijk hem nog een laatste keer aan en draai me dan om. ik steek de straat over naar de auto van Khalid, terwijl de tranen over mijn wangen lopen... Maar dit keer als afsluiting, ik zou geen traan meer laten om de breuk tussen ons, ik zou alleen tranen laten als ik dacht aan die mooie tijden waarin we samen zo gelukkig waren...  *

----------


## hajar_rajah

Shokran bezaaaaf  :grote grijns: 


xxx Rajae/Hajar

----------


## **lailake**

wilieeee weer eenn af vervoollllgggg en jah einde komt eraan schat. maar mhm schrijf gauw verder saffi? al doeiiii!!

----------


## orka-ogen

PRACHTIG  :love:

----------


## Batata24

Gewoon perfect !! ga gauw verder

----------


## Laitje

Helemaal goed!!!  :duim:  
Ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat...

Heel veel liefs van Laila

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hey meid plaats snel een vervolg als je wil 
ik snak erna:P haha

----------


## hajar_rajah

Faatje waar ben je??

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam alaaykum Faatje,


Ik heb je alweer 'n tijdje niet gesproken en vroeg me af of alles ok is ?

Inch'Allah hoop ik van wel .

Volgende week ben ik voor enige tijd op vakantie dus hoop je voor die tijd nog een keer gesproken te hebben en anders ... tot erna.

X'jes lieve schat.

Lonely

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 53 

Een paar dagen later.. 


"Fatih, laat me even. De meiden komen zo, ik wil alleen mijn mailtjes bekijken, toe nou !!" Ik zie hoe hij dan eindelijk afmeld van MSN. "Jij maakt mensen gek, zeuren dat je kan, zo erg, hoe houden mensen het met jou uit." Ik ga zitten en begin te grinniken. 
"I know, ik krijg altijd mijn zin." En verwaand kijk ik mijn broertje aan. 
"Ja ja, wa schiet op. 5 minuten krijg je, mijn chimeid is online." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw kijk ik hem aan. 
Chimeid???" Hij pakte de afstandbediening en toen er voetbal verscheen zag hij me niet meer zitten. Ik opende gauw mijn postvak en schrok toen ik zijn naam meerdere keren zag staan. Ik haal diep adem en begin bij het allereerste bericht. Een voor een lees ik ze, om keer op keer geshockeerd te worden. Met open mond lees ik stuk voor stuk de mailtjes die hij me de afgelopen dagen had gestuurd terwijl hij met haar op huwelijksreis was...

Stukjes uit verschillende mailtjes:

""Ik heb het gevoel dat ik gek wordt, ze loopt hier steeds om me heen, vakantie te vieren alsof alles normaal is. Ik kan haar niet eens meer aankijken omdat ik bang ben dat ik haar aanval, dat ik haar wegstuur omdat ik haar niet bij me wil, ik wil met jou deze droom delen, deze droom die we al maanden geleden hadden uitgestippeld..."" 

Een andere:

""Na zoveel dagen heb ik haar amper aangeraakt, terwijl zij haar vriendinnen in Nederland op de hoogte brengt van nachtelijke activiteiten tussen ons die ze letterlijk uit haar duim zuigt. Ik heb een andere kamer genomen want ben bang dat ik haar nog een keer vermoord, zij heeft mijn leven verpest, mijn grote droom in duigen gegooid voor haar eigen geluk, maar ze zal geen geluk kennen, ik zal haar niks bieden ik laat haar nu liegen tegen andere, er komt een dag dat ze het zelf zat wordt, en dan, dan komt misschien die dag dat ik hier zit met jou..."" 


Een andere:


""Ik verlang naar de dag dat ik jou weer in mijn armen kan sluiten, dat het huisje dat we samen hebben ingericht zich vult met onze liefde en het gelach van onze kinderen, dat je zelf van buiten kunt zien wat een gelukkig gezin er woont. Ik ga er nu heen met haar, ze is al van plan om dingen in het huis te veranderen ze zegt dat ze er kleur in wil brengen, dat ze al dat wit maar niks vind, maar ik, ik breek persoonlijk haar poten als ze iets aanraakt wat door jou is neergezet of gecreerd..." 

Na deze laatste woorden klik ik op het kruisje rechtsboven in het beeldscherm en sta op terwijl de schrik van mijn gezicht is af te lezen. De woorden van zijn mailtjes dansen nog voor mijn ogen, ik stap in mijn schoenen en pak mijn jas. 
"Waar ga je heen?" Ik kijk mijn moeder een ogenblik aan en loop dan op haar af. Ik sluit haar in mijn armen voor een dikke knuffel en daarna plant ik een kus op haar wang. Verbaasd kijkt ze me dan aan, om vervolgens verward de keuken in te verdwijnen. Ik sluit de deur achter me dicht en loop de straat uit. Nog steeds in gedachten verzonken verschijnt er langzaam een glimlach op mijn gezicht, het voelde als een bevrijding, zijn mailtjes hadden me enkel laten schrikken, ik was nog niet in huilen uitgebarsten en was het ook niet van plan na het lezen van zijn berichten, alsof het leek dat ik dit allemaal achter me had gelaten verscheen er een nog groter glimlach op mijn gezicht... en vol zelfvertrouwen stak ik de straat over naar het huis van Salima....


Hoofdstuk 54 

"Wat een lelijk truitje.." Ik draaide nog een keer rond en keek haar vragend aan. 
"Nee sorry faat, absoluut niks voor jou, ik weet hij zit mooi om je figuur maar nee sorry toch maar niet." Ik moet lachen om haar opmerking en kijk dan de winkel rond, zoekend naar de andere meiden. Inmiddels heeft Salima iets anders voor me gepakt om te passen. We waren opzoek naar zomerkleding, twee maanden voordat we op vakantie zouden gaan, maar we moesten onze tijd toch ergens aan verdoen. Amira komt lachend aanlopen met Yasmina en ik draai sensueel een rondje om hun mijn truitje te showen. Als ik Amira wil vragen naar haar mening gaat mijn telefoon over. Ik pak mijn tas op en ga opzoek naar het ding. 
"Nee sorry faat, niks voor jou." Ik zucht diep. 
"Nou ja, jullie hebben gewoon geen smaak" Zeg ik en verwaand draai ik me om. Wanneer ik mijn tel heb neem ik gauw op.
"Met Faat.." Ik hoor niks aan de andere kant van de lijn. 
"Hallo, met wie spreek ik?"

"Sorry, met mij, hoe is het met je?" Ik haal diep adem en kijk de meiden met grote ogen aan, met mijn andere hand wijs ik overdreven naar een pen en papier.
"Ja het gaat goed hmdl, en hoe is het met jou? Met je vrouw?" Ik weet dat ik een gevoelige snaar heb geraakt maar het doet me niks. 
"Ja, het gaat goed, voorzover het goed kan gaan." Ik pak de pen aan van Salima en schrijf snel op dat ik Mo aan de lijn heb. 
"Ewa mezian."Antwoord ik dan. De meiden staan om me heen te springen als Mohammed me iets onhoorbaars toefluistert. Ik gebaar met mijn handen dat ze normaal moeten doen. 
"Sorry, wat zei je?" Ik hoor hem snikken en mijn hart breekt in duizenden stukken. Op dat moment had ik niet gedacht dat hij me nog kon raken maar de tranen verzamelen zich al in mijn ogen. 
"Mohammed? Wat is er?" De meiden kijken me vragend aan. 
"Niks er is niks, het is gewoon...." Ik krabbel op het blaadje dat hij aan het huilen is. Ik draai dan me gezicht om zodat ze me niet kunnen zien. 
"Er is wel iets, ik hoor het aan je stem. Mo je huilt..." Ik hoor een tijdlang niks behalve gesnik, en zachtjes hoor ik hem weer iets fluisteren. 
"Mohammed, je moet iets harder praten." Ik hoor hem zuchten en net wanneer ik denk dat hij heeft opgehangen hoor ik duidelijk wat hij me probeert toe te fluisteren. Mijn stem lijkt verdwenen te zijn, geen enkele woord krijg ik nog over mijn lippen en door de stilte denkt hij dat ik hem nog steeds niet heb gehoord, dus herhaalt hij de woorden, de 4 woorden die mijn hart een slag doen overslaan... Nog steeds.. "Fatiha, ik hou van je....."*

----------


## hajar_rajah

Shokrannnn

----------


## amdaf

Hallo Faatje

Was kort maar krachtig.  :zweep:  
Had eerder een heel lang vervolgje verwacht van je, maar zal wachten tot het volgende vervolgje.  :frons:  
Laat a.u.b. vlug iets van je horen.  :stout:  

Fadje  :strik:

----------


## Laitje

Prachtig meid...
Jij weet wel hoe je het spannend moet houden zeg!!!  :grote grijns:  


Kus van mij  :blauwe kus:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
De weken verliepen gewoonlijk, ik accepteerde het feit dat Mohammed nooit mijn hart of gedachtes zou kunnen verlaten. Soms sprak ik hem wekenlang niet, maar dan stond die opeens weer voor me neus. Hij beheerste niet meer mijn leven, ik deed gewoon mijn ding en gaf hem gewoon de tijd wanneer die mijn luisterend oor nodig had. Ik hield afstand ook al kostte het me soms veel moeite. Ook hij leek af en toe te denken dat we een stel waren maar langzamerhand werd hem duidelijk dat ik geen relatie wilde aangaan met een getrouwde man. Hij beloofde dat hij van der zou scheiden maar die woorden deden me niks meer, alleen echte daden zouden me van gedachte doen veranderen en daar leek weinig van te komen.

De zomer naderde en de dames, ik en de rest van de familie concentreerde ons volledig op onze aankomende vakantie. Voor mij was het echt een kans om aan alles te ontsnappen en ik kon niet wachten om me te ontspannen in de stad dat mijn dromen beheerste. De meiden en ik waren dichter naar elkaar toegegroeid dan ooit, en we bereidde ons voor op de zomer, we maakte plannen en het liefst zouden we een doorreis door Marokko maken dus ieder van ons probeerde onze ouders over te halen. Ik maakte me langzaamaan los van Mohammed, totdat hij een gewoonte werd, het was gewoon een jongen die ik kende, alhoewel ik onze verleden samen nooit zou kunnen vergeten, en had ik af en toe momenten dat ik onze fijne tijden samen zo miste. 

De nacht voor ons vertrek belde ik Mohammed op, we waren allemaal bij Salima thuis voor een gezellige avond, zelfs onze moeders hadden de grootste lol. Toen de tel overging moest ik lachen om Amira maar de stem aan de andere kant van de lijn deed me aan de grond vastgenageld staan, de stem van de vrouw die zijn achternaam droeg, de achternaam die ik had moeten dragen......

Nadat ze me had uitgescholden en haar hart had gelucht vroeg ik koel naar Mohammed, ik reageerde niet op haar woorden maar bleef kalm. Ik had genoeg gevochten ik had de strijd Mohammed voor mij te winnen opgegeven, alles ligt nu in zijn handen ik kon niks meer doen. Ik staarde voor me uit toen ik hoorde dat ze had opgehangen, ik besloot iets heel raars te doen, iets wat niemand ooit van mij had kunnen verwachten. Ik stond op en vertelde de meiden dat ik even een luchtje wilde scheppen en dus vertrok ik alleen door de straten van Den Haag op weg naar het station om van daaruit de trein te pakken naar mijn verloren geliefde, Mohammed... *

----------


## hajar_rajah

txxxxxxxxx  :kusgrijs:

----------


## Laitje

Shokran!!!

Ik zie dat je online bent.. ik hoop dat er nog een vervolgje aankomt...

Veel liefs van Laila

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

sorry dames, ik was inderdaad aan het typen en toen liep mijn pc vast en verdween mijn big vervolg helaas moet ik nu mijn bedje instappen insaallah tot gauw weer.. het spijt me echt.. en choukran voor jullie reacties...

Kusjes
Faat

----------


## Laitje

snik  :tranen:  ik had me er zo op verheugd

----------


## orka-ogen

amai amai, spannend.

zelfs toen je in het geel oranje schreef, wat niet zo duidelijk op het scherm te lezen valt puilde ik mijn ogen uit om het te kunnen lezen...
zo goed was het vervolg....
het enige dat ik je er nog bij kan zeggen is HAAST JE MAAR MET NOG EEN VERVOLG....

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Omy god ik heb dit verhaal in 1 Keer gelezen, en ik kan het niet geloven.

Weet je hoeveel traantjes ik wel heb gelaten!!!  :brozac:   :brozac:  

Hij's echt goed. Damn girl, je kan er wat van!!!!

Ik hoop dat je snel verderschrijft.  :knipoog:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *Omy god ik heb dit verhaal in 1 Keer gelezen, en ik kan het niet geloven.
> 
> Weet je hoeveel traantjes ik wel heb gelaten!!!   
> 
> Hij's echt goed. Damn girl, je kan er wat van!!!!
> 
> Ik hoop dat je snel verderschrijft. *




Salaam meid ajow ajow jou verhaal is kapot g0ed .. :slik!:  gaa gauw verder :goedzo:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 54 


Toen ik door de straat liep keek ik naar de tweede verdieping van de flat, er scheen licht door de lamellen en zuchtend stond ik even later voor zijn deur, ik drukte de bel in. De herinneringen aan de laatste keer dat ik hier was bezorgen me rillingen. De deur word na een paar secondes geopend en langzaam loop ik de trappen op, ik realiseer me dat ik nog terugkan maar ik ren toch vol zelfvertrouwen de laatste treden op. 

Niet veel later sta ik voor zijn neus, zijn gezicht klaart op en onzeker kijk ik hem aan. De sportkleren die hij aanheeft, de zweetdruppels op zijn gezicht en het flesje water in zijn hand vertellen me dat hij net thuis is van sporten. 
"Kom binnen." Ik zucht diep en stap de ruimte in. Ik bereid me voor op een schreeuwende Bouchra die me in de haren vliegt als ze me ziet maar behalve het geluid van de tv is er verder niks te horen. Hij sluit de deur achter me dicht en neemt me in zich op. Ik voel me een beetje ongemakkelijk en begin aan mijn ringen te friemelen wat ik altijd doe als ik me ongemakkelijk of zenuwachtig voel. 
"Wil je wat drinken?" Voordat ik kan antwoorden is hij de keuken al in gelopen. Zuchtend laat ik me op de bank vallen. Waarom doe ik dit altijd? Waarom doe ik altijd dingen waar ik later spijt van krijg? Wat deed ik in het huis van een getrouwde man? Ik kijk de kamer rond en ik verbaas me over het feit dat er weinig tot helemaal niks is veranderd. Zelfs de vazen die ik op de vensterbank had geplaatst stonden er nog al miste er wel eentje. Hij komt aanlopen met een dienblad met drinken en plaatst het voor me neus neer, mijn ogen richtte zich weer op de vensterbank. 
"Er mist een vaas, heeft ze het soms in woede naar je toegegooid?" Ik had meteen spijt van mij woorden. 
"Ehm, waar is ze eigenlijk?" Schouderophalend komt die naast me zitten. 
"Ze heeft hem inderdaad naar me toegegooid, de eerste keer dat ik jou naam riep terwijl ik haar wilde vragen naar een overhemd. Wat betreft de vraag waar ze is, allahoe3alem ze zei dat ze naar haar moeder ging maar god mag weten waar ze al dagen uithangt." Medelijdend richtte ik me op hem, zijn ogen die duf naar de tv staarde deden me realiseren dat hij een moeilijke tijd achter de rug had. 

Ik nam een diepe zucht, stond op en ging voor het raam staan. 
"Ik belde je maar ik kreeg haar aan de lijn." Hij stond ook op en kwam naast me staan. Met zijn handen in zijn zakken keek hij de straat in. 
"Ze zei dat ze daar het recht op had als mijn vrouw dus zonder tegen te spreken heb ik haar me telefoon laten meenemen, had trouwens nooit verwacht dat je me zou bellen." Hij draaide zijn gezicht naar me om maar ik weigerde hem aan te kijken. Hij haalde een hand uit zijn zak en streek over mijn wang. Ik draaide me om en liep naar de andere kant van de kamer, zijn ogen die me hadden gevolgd probeerde ik te ontwijken. 
"Ben je bang voor me?" Ik schudde mijn hoofd. 
"Nee, ben bang voor de aantrekkingskracht tussen ons." Er verscheen een ondeugend glimlachje op zijn gezicht. 
"Dus je ontkent niet dat het er is?" Ik zuchtte diep. 
"Dat heb ik nooit ontkend. Mohammed luister, daar ben ik niet voor gekomen.. Ikke.." Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd. 
"Ja?? Fatiha, waarom ben je hier dan wel?" Ik open de rits van mijn jas omdat ik het benauwd begon te krijgen en stak mijn handen in mijn spijkerbroek. 

"Ik ben hier om afscheid van je te nemen." Afwachtend keek hij me aan. 
"Afscheid?? Waarom? waar ga je heen? Of nee, je bedoelt afscheid tussen ons, wil je..." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd. 
"Mo alstublieft, dat bedoel ik niet. Ik bedoel dat ik naar Marokko ga voor een paar weken, ik vond dat je dat moest weten." Hij liet zich zakken op de bank en ik liep weer naar het hoge raam. Ik tuurde de straat in tussen de lamellen door, wachtend tot hij wat ging zeggen. 
"Wil je zelf wel weg?" Verbrak hij de stilte. 

Ik knikte maar bedacht me dat hij me misschien niet kon zien.
"Ja, ik wil wel weg. Ik wil ergens waar jij niet bent alles op een rijtje zetten, erachter komen wat ik met mijn leven wil, wat mijn doel is." Ik hoorde hem lachen, een oorverdovende neppe lach. 
"Wel erg lachwekkend vind je ook niet?" Ik draaide me naar hem om en voordat ik kon antwoorden was hij me voor. 
"Lachwekkend dat we een jaar geleden precies wisten wat onze doel was in dit leven, wat wij beide met ons leven wilde, weet jij dat nog?" Met zijn grote ogen keek hij me gebroken aan. 
"Weet jij het nog Fatiha?" Ik sloeg me ogen neer. 
"Zeg het dan, zeg het me alstublieft vertel me dat ik niet de enige ben die een jaar geleden mijn leven met jou wilde delen. En geen andere doel voor ogen had en alleen daar naar streefde." Ik schudde met me hoofd. 
"Mohammed niet doen, alstublieft niet doen." Hij stapte op me af en voor me neus bleef hij stilstaan. 
"Wat niet doen Fatiha? Verdomme wat moet ik niet doen, aan het verleden denken of erin geloven dat mijn dromen, nee onze dromen nog kunnen uitkomen als we er lang genoeg voor vechten." De tranen vullen mijn ogen. Ik wilde naar achter stappen maar hij pakte me bij mijn schouders en trok me naar zich toe om me vervolgens door elkaar te schudden. 
"Fatiha !! Zeg het me dan, wat moet ik precies niet doen?" Geschrokken van zijn onverwachte reactie keek ik hem aan, de tranen liepen inmiddels al over mijn wangen. 
"Hou op !! alstublieft hou op. Je maakt me bang." Smekend keek ik hem aan. 
"Wat is er Fatiha? Waarom ben je bang? Heb je het opgegeven? Vertel me alstublieft niet dat je het na al die tijd hebt opgegeven." Snikkend kijk ik hem aan en schud met me hoofd. 

Ik ruk me dan uit zijn handen en loop naar de andere kant van de kamer, naar de buitendeur, hij loopt me achterna en pakt me ruw bij me arm waardoor ik me naar hem omdraai. De hele tijd heb ik het ontweken maar nu leek er geen ontkomen meer aan, zijn ogen hadden me in zijn macht. De uitdrukking op zijn gezicht, die verdomde uitdrukking op zijn gezicht die me altijd zo zwak maakte. Ik las het in zijn ogen, hij wist het, hij wist dat die me nu in zijn macht had en voordat ik het wist drukte hij zijn lippen stevig op de mijne.....*

----------


## Laitje

Hey lieverd, 

Hartstikke mooi vervolg weer.. egt jammer van gisteren, maar ik heb inderdaad wel wat geduld. Moet ook wel hahaha!

Maar anyway thx

Veel liefs van Laila

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*..

Ik sloot me ogen en even genoot ik van het moment, maar wanneer Bouchra`s gezicht langzaam verschijnt kom ik terug in de realiteit. Ik trek me terug en doe een paar stappen achteruit. Mijn vingers gaan naar mijn lippen die wel in brand lijken te staan. Ik durfde hem niet meer aan te kijken. 
"Sorry, dat was niet de bedoeling." Met roodgloeiende wangen loop ik naar de deur. 
"Ik heb er geen spijt van, dit bewijst dat ik nog steeds smoor op je ben. Luister dan Fatiha, luister naar je hart en je zult merken dat het voorbestemd is, we horen bij elkaar." Ik open de deur en stap naar buiten, mijn ogen doe ik stijf dicht alsof ik hem zo dan niet kan horen. Ik hoor hoe hij me achterna loopt en snel ren ik de trappen af, beneden sta ik abrupt stil en draai me om, zodat ik hem kan aankijken. 

Boven aan de trap zie ik de jongeman staan die ooit mijn geliefde was, de jongen voor wie ik mijn leven zou geven. 
"Hbiba djelie, beloof me 1 ding. Beloof me dat je niet verloofd of getrouwd terugkomt, beloof me dat je vrijgezel blijft want dan beloof ik jou dat ik gescheiden van haar ben op de dag dat je weer voet zet in Nederland. Fatiha djelie alstublieft laat me niet alleen achter, ik hou nog steeds zielsveel van je, verdomme Faat ik hou echt van je..." De woorden doen de vlinders in mijn buik weer opwekken maar het voelt niet goed aan, hoe graag ik ook wil schreeuwen dat ik ook van hem hou, ik kan het niet over mijn lippen krijgen. Ik begin te schudden met mijn hoofd.
"Denk je nou echt dat ik nu nog aan andere jongens denk?" Een ogenblik kijkt hij me aan. 
"Zeg het me dan Fatiha." Ik zucht diep. 
"Mohammed, het doet er niet meer toe. Het kan niet, ik heb het geaccepteerd nu jij nog. We maken elkaar alleen gek misschien is het zelfs beter als we elkaar niet meer zien." Geschrokken kijkt hij me aan en stapt een paar treden naar beneden. 
"Mo, niet doen. Dit moet ophouden, ik ga nu okeej." Ik open de portiekdeur zonder op antwoord te wachten en haal diep adem als ik de buitenlucht ruik.

Ik rits mijn jas dicht en veeg de bijna opgedroogde tranen van mijn wangen. Ik weet dat hij me achterna is gelopen dus steek ik bijna rennend de straat over. 
"Fatiha !!!! Alstublieft beloof het me dan." Ik draai me om en zie hoe hij wacht op een antwoord. Ik weet dat ik dit niet kan maken maar toch doe ik het, niet voor ons maar voor hem. Ik sta stil en kijk hem bedenkend aan. 
"Okeej, ik beloof het je, met geen enkele ring om mijn vinger zal ik terugkomen, en Mohammed...." Ik zie een grote glimlach op zijn gezicht verschijnen. 
"Ja Fatiha...?" Ik steek mijn handen diep in mijn jaszak en kijk hem twijfelend aan. 
"Mo, ik hou ook van jou.." Voordat hij wat terug kan zeggen ren ik de straat al uit. Hijgend leun ik om de hoek tegen de muur. Als ik ben bijgekomen loop ik weer verder om zo snel mogelijk thuis te komen. 



Vreemd hoe het leven kan lopen, Mohammed was mijn zielsverwant ik zou alles voor hem opgeven en dan abrupt is er iets tussen ons gekomen wat we niet hadden zien aankomen waardoor we het beide opeens niet meer wisten, we maakte allebei de verkeerde keuzes terwijl we op dat moment dachten dat we het voor elkaar deden. We realiseerde ons niet dat er ook nog eens een Elmektab was, dat er zoveel dingen tussen ons in konden komen maar toch hij bleef volhouden en vechten terwijl ik zo laf was om het iedere keer weer op te geven. Soms leek alles weer rozengeur en maneschijn en dacht ik weer voor even dat het wel weer goed tussen ons zou komen maar kort daarna als ik er goed over na dacht wist ik dat er teveel obstakels op onze weg lagen, obstakels die ik niet kon overwinnen, hoe erg ik me best ook zou doen, ik wilde liever accepteren dat Mohammed nooit de mijne zou worden....... *

----------


## aitoezintje_15

ik heb weer eens genoten van je mooie vervolg damnn girl jij hebt talent wollah eggt mooi verhaal ga kzie da je online bent ga gauw verder l0ve you zinaaa (K) hanan

----------


## hajar_rajah

Hbiba snel verder gaan  :grote grijns:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

up up

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Is echt superspannend.

Omy god, ga snel verder! Ik kan nie meer wachten

ps tnx voor het vervolgje!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Bedankt schat!!_ 
_Geweldige vervolgjes!!!_ 
_Hopelyk tot gauw_ 

_Kus*_

----------


## orka-ogen

bedankt voor de tip i.vm selecteren van die kleur.

ik hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk weer een vervolgje zet want deze was weer supertastich

----------


## aitoezintje_15

kom oppp meidd ga gauw verder ik w8 veelste langg  :traan1:  heb medelijden ..  :frons:  :P h0u van je zina je bent kapot g0ed X hanan

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb jullie denk ik twee daagjes laten wachten en helaas komt daar nog een dag bij. Sorry maar ik ben niet thuis vandaag, morgen insaallah staat er een vervolg. Dus lady`s nog even geduld graag.

en nogmaals allemaal bedankt voor jullie lieve leuke reacties..

antwerpsemeid, ik sta altijd online maar dat komt omdat ik te lui ben om uit te loggen vandaar dat ik je pm pas net kon lezen, sorry daarvoor.

En aitoezintje jij ook nog heel even geduld...

Miss_rwina welcome back ik begon je al te missen haha...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Kheb geduld hoor_  :maf2:  
_Morgen, Incha'Allah een vervolgje_  :stout:  

_Bigg Kiss*_

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Hoi allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb jullie denk ik twee daagjes laten wachten en helaas komt daar nog een dag bij. Sorry maar ik ben niet thuis vandaag, morgen insaallah staat er een vervolg. Dus lady`s nog even geduld graag.
> 
> en nogmaals allemaal bedankt voor jullie lieve leuke reacties..
> 
> antwerpsemeid, ik sta altijd online maar dat komt omdat ik te lui ben om uit te loggen vandaar dat ik je pm pas net kon lezen, sorry daarvoor.
> 
> ...


OKee ik verheug me derop!!!!! I'll be waiting  :knipoog:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Hoofdstuk 55 


Ik sloop de straat in maar zoals verwacht had iemand me al opgemerkt. 
"Heey Fatiha, Khalid vroeg net nog naar je." Ik draaide me om en zag Soufian staan. Ik had hem altijd een aparte jongen gevonden, hij had grote donkere ogen waar vele meisjes voor vielen en verder had hij een mooi postuur wat hij mede door zijn kickboks-trainingen te danken had. Waarom hij een oogje op mij had was de grote vraag want hij kon zoveel meisjes krijgen. Ik deed een paar stappen dichterbij.
"Was hij bezorgd toen die naar me vroeg? En waar is hij nu?" Hij glimlachte liefjes naar me. 
"Ja, ze hadden gezegd dat je even frisse lucht ging halen maar het duurde allemaal te lang vandaar dat ze zich zorgen begonnen te maken. Hij is nu even zijn zus naar huis brengen en daarna zouden ze even kijken waar je uithing." Ik knikte en bedankte hem met een glimlach. 
"Dan ga ik nu maar, misschien tot een volgende keer Souf, take care." Ik liep alweer weg. 
"Jij ook, en insaallah, ik hoop tot een volgende keer." Ik wilde me weer omdraaien maar liep toch door. Straks ging hij nog hoop hebben op iets wat er niet zou gaan komen. 

Ik wilde net gaan aanbellen toen ik boven wat geluiden hoorde, ik keek op en zag drie hoofden lachend uit het raam naar me kijken. 
"Trutjes doe open, en jullie hebben me toch niet gemist h." Ze begonnen te lachen. 
"Om deze tijd nog naar buiten jek, we hebben de hele tijd boven gezeten zodat ze niet zouden gaan vragen waar je was." Liefjes kijk ik ze aan. 
"Zo aardig, en daarom hou ik van jullie, maar nu moeten jullie echt opendoen, we zouden die banden nog bekijken toch?" Ze knikken naar me en dan zie ik Salima niet meer. Ik volg Amira`s ogen en zie Soufian weer staan. Blijkbaar heeft die me de hele tijd aangekeken. 
"Eey Fa, ik ga tegen hem zeggen, waarom kijk je?" Ik schud met mijn hoofd. 
"Nee man, laat hem kijken. Schijt aan hem." Salima doet de deur open en gauw stap ik naar binnen. Ik hoor de vrouwen hard lachen en praten. 
"Zeker weer over ons ofniet?" Vraag ik Salima. Ze begint te lachen. 
"Waarover anders, je kent ze toch." Snel doe ik mijn schoenen en jas uit, om niet op te vallen. Daarna rennen we de trap op. Ik zet de recorder aan als de dames me vreemd aankijken. 
"Wat is er lady`s?" Geen een van hun zegt me wat, dus ik mag het zelf gaan invullen. 
"Okeej okeej, ik ben naar hem toe geweest, schuif op dan vertel ik jullie het verhaal..." 




De tijden gingen zo snel dat we inmiddels alweer in Al Hoceima waren, natuurlijk was ik blij, maar ik kon niet stoppen met denken aan de zomer ervoor, alles was zo perfect geweest toen, ik had Mohammed met wie ik mijn leven wilde delen, ik had mijn vrienden om me heen, ik kreeg er een goede maatje bij, ik maakte de leukste dingen mee alles was perfect. En nu, nu leek het alsof ik niks meer had. Wanneer ik mijn opa zag of sprak was alles weer goed, dan hoorde je me lachen tot aan de einde van de straat maar als ik alleen was en ik dus de kans kreeg goed over alles na te denken kwam alles weer naar boven en vroeg ik mezelf af hoe het zou zijn als ik niet had geluisterd naar mijn hart maar naar mijn verstand. 

De dagen verliepen zoals altijd in Alhoceima, ik ging gewoon naar het strand en naar de stad, al genoot ik er niet echt van. Ik gaf mezelf vaak de schuld waarom ik me zo raar gedroeg, zo droog, ik zou er terug in Nederland immers spijt van krijgen. 
Ik bezocht veel familieleden samen met mijn moeder maar als ik dan weer thuis was voelde ik me depressief. Ze maakte het alleen maar erger, iedere dag hoorde ik wel 5 keer iets over trouwen, alsof het leven alleen daarom draaide en het voor mij nu de tijd was ofzo, en als het daarover niet ging dan was het wel dat ze tegen mij of tegen me ma zaten te zeiken dat ik te vernederlandst was. Dat ik geen manieren had. De druppel was toen ik in een kamer met mijn neef alleen werd gedreven en hij me daar zonder schaamte had zitten versieren, en me vertelde dat hij serieus was en met me wilde trouwen. Ik heb de longen uit mijn lijf geschreeuwd en hem toen een klap verkocht, toen we eindelijk die nacht thuis waren en ik in mijn bed lag, kwam me moeder naar me kijken. Huilend vertelde ik haar dat ze voortaan alleen ergens naartoe moest gaan, ik wilde het niet meer, het liefst had ik de eerste de beste vliegtuig naar Nederland gepakt, maar dat leek ook geen goed plan. Me moeder vond maar dat ik me vreemd gedroeg en maakte zich zorgen om me. Een keer zei ze tegen me dat ik hem moest vergeten en dat hij het verdriet niet waard was. Maar ik weet niet waarom ik zo vreemd deed en waarom ik niet gewoon zoals altijd kon reageren als iemand uit de familie me weer naar beneden haalde, wie had me zo zwak gemaakt? Waarom werd ik gewoon niet wakker als het meisje voor dat Mohammed in me leven verscheen....?

Elke dag vroeg ik Farid, de broer van Faysal en aanstaande van Hanan of Faysal niet thuis was gekomen maar keer op keer werd ik teleurgesteld tot op die ene dag, die dag dat de moeder van Fatima me vroeg of ik bij der kwam eten. Ik wilde maar al te graag afleiding dus nam ik haar aanbod met beide handen aan. Me stief-oma, schoonzussen en wat lieve nichten vertelde me elke dag dat ze die Marokkaanse huisjurken van me zat waren.
"Je lijkt op iemand die net uit de bergen komt, kleed je eens leuk aan, je bent een mooie meid." Had mijn stief-oma gezegd. Dus deed ik wat er van me gevraagd werd, ik sloot de kamerdeur en zette muziek hard aan, alle kleren gooide ik uit de kast en pikte er een rode tuniekje uit. Even later verscheen ik bij hun en draaide een rondje. Enthousiast hadden ze gereageerd en gezegd dat ik er leuk uitzag. Ik smeerde wat lippgloss, en pakte me tas, ik voelde me goed en met een smile verliet ik het huis. Ik liep de helling af om terecht te komen op dat ene straatje, ik liep snel door toen ik werd nagefloten. Die jongens ook altijd. 
"Eey meisje, met dat rode tuniekje, waarom doe je zo verwaand. Zo reageert Roodkapje toch nooit." Zijn stem deed me aan de grond vastgenageld staan, hij was het, ik herkende zijn stem. Hij was er dus toch wel. Voorzichtig draaide ik me om, en toen me zijn blije gezicht tussen al die jongens opviel rende ik zonder erover na te denken op hem af.
"Faysal !!!!"*

----------


## rwina_89

dank je wel voor je vervolgen meid

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig, maar dat wist je al.
sorry dat we steeds meer complimentjesherhalen maar ik heb er anders geen woorden meer voorik heb alles al opgebruikt vandaar dat ik weer in herhaling val. 
al bij al ik wacht ongeduldig op een vervolgje......

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Hoofdstuk 56  


Ik sprong hem om de nek en iedereen keek ons vreemd aan. 
"Woow girl, jou heb ik echt gemist. Is alles wel goed met je?" Ik drukte hem stevig tegen me aan en deed toen een stap naar achter om hem beter te bekijken. 
"Ja hamdullilah nu ik jou zie, gaat het heel goed. Heb je echt zo gemist, ben al zo lang op je aan het wachten, waar was je al die tijd, en ik dacht dat je nog boos op me was en toen ik..." Ik werd stil toen hij keihard begin te lachen. 
"Lieverd toch, doe eens rustig. Ik ga al je vragen beantwoorden als je met me meegaat, gaan we ergens wat eten en lekker bijpraten, het is gewoon te lang geleden." Ik zucht diep en kijk hem bedenkelijk aan. 
"Hmm ik weet niet, de ma van Fatima had me uitgenodigd." Met een big smile kijkt hij me aan als hij de naam Fatima hoort. Ja het was overduidelijk die waren smoorverliefd op elkaar, en voor het eerst dacht ik niet aan Mohammed en ik, ik voelde geen jaloezie, ik was superblij voor deze twee. 
"Wist je trouwens dat ze volgende week in Imzouren zal landen." Ik keek hem vragend aan. 
"Ze zou toch helemaal niet komen vanwege haar werk." Hij schudde met zijn hoofd. 
"Fatima en niet op vakantie komen dat gaat niet, ze is gek op Al Hoceima dat weet je." Ik begon te lachen.
"Ja je hebt gelijk. Ben blij man dat ze komt, vandaar dat haar moeder me dus uitnodigde, om het me te vertellen." Hij begon te knikken. 
"Okeej, weet je wat, wij gaan samen eten maar wel even doorgeven dat ik niet kom." Hij knikte naar me en ik liep alvast naar de deur van Fatima`s huis. Ik belde aan en gelukkig verscheen haar moeder. Hartelijk groette ze me. Ik vertelde haar dat ik ergens anders heen moest en dat ik bij der zou komen eten zodra Fatima er was.
"Dus je weet het." Ik begon te lachen. 
"Ja tante ik weet het, en ik ben superblij, eindelijk een lichtpuntje in deze vakantie." Ze gaf me nog wat lekkers mee, en ik moest de groeten doen aan mijn moeder niet veel later zat ik bij Faysal in de auto onderweg naar Rmoeyi, waar de lekkerste vis werd geserveerd......


Hij vertelde me dat hij een tijdlang in Nador heeft gezeten, voor zijn werk. Er ging geen 5 minuten voorbij zonder dat de naam `Fatima` voorbij kwam. Waarop ik alleen maar moest lachen. Hij vertelde me over zijn huwelijksplannen en vroeg me hem te helpen met de perfecte locatie om haar te vragen. We lachte, aten, en vertelde onze grootste verhalen. Ik vertelde hem alles wat betreft Mohammed en zoals ik had verwacht was hij mijn luisterende oor. Toen ik het niet meer over Mohammed wilde hebben haalde ik mijn ketting onder mijn truitje tevoorschijn. Trots vertelde ik hem dat ik hem nog droeg. Met open mond had hij me aangekeken, en enthousiast vertelde hij me hoe blij die er mee was. Ik bood mijn excuses aan voor mijn gedrag tegenover hem maar zoals verwacht wuifde hij het weg. 
"Daar zijn vrienden toch voor." Ik genoot intens van mijn beste vriend, wat had ik hem gemist en nu, nu kon mijn vakantie niet meer stuk immers was Faysal bij me en binnen een week ook mijn beste maatje Fatima. Zo had ik de afleiding, en kon ik echt genieten van mijn vakantie.

Aan het einde van de avond, als mijn telefoon overgaat vraag ik me als eerste af hoe laat het is. Ik zie dat me vader me belt en ik weet meteen dat mijn oh zo lieve oom hem weer heeft zitten op te stoken. Faysal en ik lopen dan samen het restaurant uit en verschrikt grijp ik de arm van Faysal als ik iemand meteen herken, ik blijf staan en bekijk hem van top tot teen, ja hij is het zeker weten, samen met die figuur Hassan die, die dag in de garage me als eerste aansprak. Ik hoorde zijn stem boven al die andere maar zijn woorden stokte toen hij me ook herkende, en me met grote ogen aankeek.....  *

----------


## rwina_89

MOHAMED HAHAHAHHA OF heb ik het mis  :frons:

----------


## rwina_89

een heb ik het goed fatiha laaat me niet in spanning w8te hahah

----------


## Caramel25

Hey FaatjeMoesjoem,

Ik volg je verhaal al een tijdje op de voet, maar al die tijd had ik nog geen gebruikersnaam, ik had me wel aangemeld maar kreeg geen activeer-mailtje, dus kon ik niet reageren.
Ik vind het echt een topverhaal en hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat  :Wink:  !

Nah, hierbij dan mijn 1e reactie van een nieuwe fan.

Groetjes & Knuffels,
Caramel25

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hahah Rwina_89 nee sorry meid, het is Mohammed niet, het is eigenlijk niet zo een belangrijk personage in het verhaal maar hij is wel meerdere keren erin voorgekomen, misschien dat die Hassan en die Garage een lampje doen branden.

Caramel25 choukran voor je compliment en leuk dat je het al een tijdje volgt en de eerste reactie van je account hier zet. Echt lief. Stay tuned.

Nou ik laat jullie nog eventjes in de waan...  :ego:  

Groetjes,
Faatje

----------


## rwina_89

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *hahah Rwina_89 nee sorry meid, het is Mohammed niet, het is eigenlijk niet zo een belangrijk personage in het verhaal maar hij is wel meerdere keren erin voorgekomen, misschien dat die Hassan en die Garage een lampje doen branden.
> 
> Caramel25 choukran voor je compliment en leuk dat je het al een tijdje volgt en de eerste reactie van je account hier zet. Echt lief. Stay tuned.
> 
> Nou ik laat jullie nog eventjes in de waan...  
> 
> Groetjes,
> Faatje*


waar komt ie in het verhaal voor hahaha neemt het hele verhaal weer door om te raden is het die ene rachid zijn vriend ofzo

----------


## rwina_89

HET IS RACHID 
het staat op page 6 wat een zoektocht

mag ik nu vervolg hahahaha

----------


## rwina_89

Faaaaaaaaatje where are you im waiting hahaha

----------


## Caramel25

Salam FaatjeMoesjoem, 
Nou dat is fijn om te horen :knipoog:  En ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat, want ik denk dat de rest van de fans ook al zitten te popelen voor een vervolg! 

Dikke Kus, C25.

----------


## rwina_89

> _Geplaatst door Caramel25_ 
> *Salam FaatjeMoesjoem, 
> Nou dat is fijn om te horen En ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat, want ik denk dat de rest van de fans ook al zitten te popelen voor een vervolg! 
> 
> Dikke Kus, C25.*


ckeerrrrrrrr

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

hahahah wat grappig dat je zelf even bent gaan zoeken hahah. Maar ja dat klopt dus het is Rachid, en ik was bezig met een vervolg omdat ik er al volle vertrouwen in had dat je hem zou raden maar Meid het spijt me maar ik kan hem nog niet plaatsen, we hebben bezoek en ik moet zo weg en ik ben pas laat thuis dus het spijt me echt heel erg vooral omdat je zo je best hebt gedaan om hem te raden, maar ik maak het echt goed met je, serieus...

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## rwina_89

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *hahahah wat grappig dat je zelf even bent gaan zoeken hahah. Maar ja dat klopt dus het is Rachid, en ik was bezig met een vervolg omdat ik er al volle vertrouwen in had dat je hem zou raden maar Meid het spijt me maar ik kan hem nog niet plaatsen, we hebben bezoek en ik moet zo weg en ik ben pas laat thuis dus het spijt me echt heel erg vooral omdat je zo je best hebt gedaan om hem te raden, maar ik maak het echt goed met je, serieus...
> 
> Dikke kus,
> Faatje *



daar hou ik je aan haha
jah tuurlijk ben ik zelf gaan zoeken hahaha wou het echt wete 
en ik w8 op je vervolg 

kus saida

----------


## aitoezintje_15

so Faatjuh was weer eens een mooie vervolggg..  :grote grijns:  ik w8 vol spanning naar volgende stukkiii l0ve you zinaaa ..(K)

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:wow:  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUWWWWWW W
 :wow:  
IK HOUUUUU VAN DIT VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:  
WEYOW, DEZE IS ZOOO KAPOT GOED!!!!

Ik ben hier nieuw, sinds gisteren avond, en ik heb zelfs tot 3 uur snacht's lopen lezen. Toen was ik zo moe dat ik toch maar ging slapen.  :tong uitsteken:  
Ga gauw VEDER MEID. 
En ik hoop gauw een vervolg te zien!!

Groetjes + Boesa


-x- Leyla

Nieuwe Fan Erbij  :ole:

----------


## orka-ogen

ja ik wist ook dat het ofwel om rachid ging als het een man was of om diens vriendin.  :bril:  

en faatje om een antwoord te geven op je vraag of ik getrouwd ben, ja ik ben sinds 1.5jaar getrouwd.

ik hoef je niet te zeggen dat je verhaal goed is want dat weet je wel h...
nu nog een vervolgje en ik kan voor de rest van de dag weer voort...

groetjes

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Bedankt lieverd, voor je mooie vervolgjes_
_effe wist ik het ook niet_ 
_'garage'...'Hassan'....what the fuck_  :verward:  
_Maar toen Rwina het had geraden, kon ik terug meevolgen_  :haha:  
_Hopelyk ga je gauw verder, incha'allah_ 

_Kiss*_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*..

"Fatiha, Auwww je knijpt in me arm, wat is er?" Ik hou me ogen gericht op hem en de hele groep samen met hem kijkt me aan. Faysal volgt mijn ogen en merkt Rachid dan pas op. 
"Is dat niet die ene..." Ik trek aan zijn arm en loop stevig door. 
"Fatiha, doe eens even normaal, doe eens rustig." Ik schud met mijn hoofd. 
"Alstublieft Faysal, loop door okeej, het doet er niet meer toe wie hij is." Hij rukt zijn arm los en pakt mij vast en draait me naar hem om. 
"Wat ben jij nou voor een schijtluis, waarom ren je voor hem weg? Waar ben je bang voor?" Hopeloos gooi ik mijn armen in de lucht. 
"Pff, ik weet het niet Fay, het is gewoon.. ja gewoon vreemd om hem hier tegen te komen. Van alle steden in Marokko is hij hier in deze kleine stad waar iedereen elkaar wel moet tegenkomen." Ik zucht diep en probeer mezelf te bedaren. Ik moest niet overdrijven er was niks aan de hand, dit betekende niks, hij was gewoon op vakantie en dat was het.
"Faat, kom op. Hij hoort in het verleden, je bent sterk genoeg om je eroverheen te zetten. Ik weet trouwens zeker dat je gewoon een praatje met hem kan maken." Twijfelend kijk ik Faysal aan. 
"Maar stel..." 

"Nee, niks maar. We gaan gewoon naar huis nu en als hij je een keer aanspreekt praat je gewoon met hem. Okeej?" Lachend knikte ik naar hem. 
"Okeej, dan gaan we nu dus naar huis want daar staat een nog groter verrassing op mij te wachten." Lachend keek Faysal me aan en samen liepen we toen pratend naar de auto. 



Hoofdstuk 57  


Ik keek de heuvel op en zag dat onze straat vol met auto`s zat, ik herkende me pa me oom en wat mannen die voor de deur op stoelen zaten. Ik draaide me om naar Faysal die toen pas de auto uitstapte. 
"Wat is er?" Vroeg hij me. 
"Pff, we hebben bezoek, hier heb ik dus echt geen zin in. Vandaar dat me pa dus belde, e3oekk ik haat die mensen." Hij begon te lachen. 
"Kom op zeg, laat ze praten je hebt ze altijd al aangekund, sjonge Faat je bent echt een schijtluis geworden." Ik moest lachen om zijn opmerking en toen wat nieuwsgierige mensen Fay en ik aankeken moest ik nog harder lachen. 
"Dat zijn pas rare mensen, maar ze zijn nu gelukkig, nu hebben ze vannacht hier op straat wat om over te praten." Met grote ogen keek ik hem aan.
"Wat ben jij gemeen, Nederlands praten zodat ze je niet kunnen verstaan jek?" Hij deed zijn autodeur op slot en liep naar me toe. 
"Ewa ja, dat is het voordeel van een taal spreken die zij niet kennen." Met mijn tasje sloeg ik hem op zijn hoofd. 
"Is goed Fay, het was echt gezellig vandaag, gaan we morgen wat leuks doen?" Hij wreef over zijn hoofd en keek me met een pruillipje aan. 
"Is goed meid, en ik zie je straks nog wel." Ik knikte en draaide me om, langzaam liep ik de heuvel op, alsof ik het zo lang mogelijk wilde uitstellen. Me oom herkende me meteen en daarom draaide me vader zich ook naar me om.

Ik liep door de auto`s door en ging via een andere deur het huis binnen, om zo die mannen te ontwijken. Ik rende de trappen op en haalde me sleutel uit mijn tas om mijn slaapkamerdeur te openen. Ik deed de lichten aan en gooide mijn tas op me bed. Ik hoorde wat geluiden op de gang dus sloot ik snel de deur achter me dicht. Ik zette muziek zacht aan en kleedde me om. Als er op de deur word geklopt doe ik alsof ik niks heb gehoord. Ik pak een boek en ga op me bed liggen lezen. 

Veel later pas ga ik opzoek naar me moeder. Ik tref haar in een kamer vol met vrouwen. Ik groet ze allemaal vriendelijk en reageer op hun domme grappen. Ik schenk ze allemaal een neppe glimlach en loop dan de kamer uit naar de keuken waar ik mijn schoonzussen vraag wie sommige vrouwen zijn. Ze blijken verre familie te zijn die ik dus niet ken. Ik haal me schouders op en loop de kamer weer in, mezelf afvragend wat ze nou werkelijk komen doen. Ik neem plaats naast me moeder en praat schijnheilig mee, niet veel later komt de aap uit de mouw. 

Een verre tante die me de hele tijd aankijkt stelt me de bekende vraag die ik inmiddels haat. 
"Fatiha was het toch? Moehiem, wil je trouwen?" Ze gooide het zo midden in de kamer waardoor iedereen me met grote en afwachtende ogen aankeek. Ik schaamde me zo temidden van al die vrouwen. Waarom moest ze me die vraag nu perse vragen, en waarom had ze het niet gewoon via me moeder geregeld en mij erbuiten gelaten? En dan de manier waarop ze het me vroeg, stond er soms `wanhopig` op mijn voorhoofd geschreven??? Ik zette een glimlach op me gezicht en vertelde langzaam dat ik mezelf nog te jong vond en dat ik het druk had met studeren en me werk.

Me moeder nam het van me over en me nichtje kwam daarna aandacht bij me zoeken, des te beter voor mij want dat was mijn excuus om op te staan en te verdwijnen voor de rest van de avond. Ik speelde even met haar in mijn kamer en toen ik hoorde dat de mannen weer binnen zaten nam ik haar mee naar buiten om me te voegen bij andere dames. Ik stuurde een meisje naar Faysal en even later kwam hij ook aangelopen. 
"Eey meid, je hebt het overleefd." Ik lachte om zijn opmerking. 
"Ja heb het overleefd maar een serieuze vraag Faysal??" Hij nam plaats naast me en knikte naar me. 
"Staat er soms `wanhopig` op me voorhoofd geschreven?" Hij schoot meteen in de lach. 
"Gaat die lachen, ik meen het hoor. Of nee misschien staat er wel `hopeloos opzoek naar een man`." Faysal kon niet meer stoppen met lachen maar ik vond het niet leuk. Die mensen moesten me met rust laten. 
"Eey Faysal, ik kan ook een bord ophangen bij de deur: Alle vrouwen in dit huis zijn getrouwd of niet genteresseerd." Andere dames die me ook begrepen kwamen ook niet meer bij van het lachen. Bij nader inzien vond ik het ook wel grappig, en zo kwamen we dus onze avond door, uiteindelijk waren we met zo een grote groep, jongens en meisjes door elkaar dat me familie me niet zag zitten toen ze naar huis gingen. Ik bleef dus zitten, pas diep in de nacht nam ik afscheid en kroop ik mijn bedje in..........*

----------


## rwina_89

heey faatje

dank je wel voor je vervolg hahahah

waar woon je in alhoceima

----------


## Turkisch_58

HEy hEy.. :Smilie: 

Alles goed met je meid? Ik las een verhaal van jou op marokko.nl (daar heet ik turkisch  :grote grijns: , herinner je je het nog?) 
Een vraagjuh, heb je het vandaar weggehaald ofs0w, kan het namelijk niet meer vinden...

Eindelijk heb ik je hier gevonden  :tong uitsteken:  :blozen: 
Je doet het geweldig meid, hoop dat je gauw weer verder gaat, kan niet wachten om een vervolg te lezen..

Groetjes,

----------


## aitoezintje_15

ben je turks .. :grote grijns:

----------


## Turkisch_58

> _Geplaatst door aitoezintje_15_ 
> *ben je turks ..*


JipSS  :grote grijns:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

okeej laukkk ... :grote grijns:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey Hey,

Bedankt voor je vervolgje, ik hoop dat ie de volgende keer wat langer is :grote grijns: 


xXx

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door Turkisch_58_ 
> *JipSS *



Oh leuk zeg, kan je me turks leren kizz?  :boogie:

----------


## Turkisch_58

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Oh leuk zeg, kan je me turks leren kizz? *



Wat wil je leren?  :wohaa:

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi vervolg ik hoef niet mer te zeggen doe gauw verder want ik denk dat die woorden je al uit de oren komen, niet waar?

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

> _Geplaatst door Turkisch_58_ 
> *Wat wil je leren? *



Ik stuur je anders wel een pm:P

----------


## Turkisch_58

> _Geplaatst door Mvr_ZZ_ 
> *Ik stuur je anders wel een pm:P*


OkE..

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:frons:  
nogsteeds niks.....

----------


## Turkisch_58

Vervolg :blozen:

----------


## Caramel25

Hey FaatjeMoesjoem,
Waar blijft je vervolg????

Lots Of Kisses, Caramel

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Paar dagen later...

Hoofdstuk 58  

Met een kop koffie in mijn hand sta ik te praten met mijn moeder in de keuken. Ik wil naar mijn opa gaan maar ik weet inmiddels dat mijn oom daar is. 
"Mam, we gaan zo allemaal naar het strand en Fatima komt straks dus vanavond eet ik bij haar." Een ogenblik keek me moeder naar me op. 
"Wat is er?" Vroeg ik haar. Ze ging weer verder met deeg kneden. 
"Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat je de laatste tijd minder thuis bent al breng je de meeste tijd door met die jongen, hoe heet die ook alweer?" Ik moest lachen om mijn moeder. 
"Faysal heet die, en maak je geen zorgen we zijn gewoon vrienden." We worden gestoord door mijn stief-oma die de keuken binnen komt lopen, ze gebaart overdreven met haar gezicht maar ik vat het niet, pas als me oom haar de keuken in volgt begrijp ik wat ze me wilde zeggen. 

Ik maak me meteen uit de voeten en verdwijn mijn kamer in. Ik kleed me om en pak mijn spullen bij elkaar, om weg te gaan. Ik wilde mijn oom absoluut niet meer tegenkomen dus vertrok ik via ons deur van het huis naar buiten, vanavond zou ik me opa wel zien en spreken. Ik liep naar onze standaard ontmoetingsplek en voegde me bij een aantal dames. Hier had ik afgesproken met Faysal, zijn broer, Hanan haar zus en andere vriendinnen om samen naar het strand te gaan. Ik praat wat bij met de dames en als ik ongeduldig begin te raken neem ik afscheid van de meiden en loop de heuvel af om terecht te komen op het bekende straatje. Wat jongens spreken me aan, en vragen om me nummer, gerriteerd loop ik verder wat trappen af en als ik Faysal zie staan bij zijn auto wil ik hem boos aankijken maar mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door de heren om hem heen.. Een van hen herken ik als Rachid, hij is er dus achter gekomen waar ik woon.... 

"Damnn." Roep ik uit, en met mijn hand op mijn voorhoofd kijk ik om me heen. 
"Faat, kom je. We moeten gaan." Ik schud met mijn hoofd. 
"Weet je Fay, laat maar ik heb geen zin meer. Gaan jullie maar, ik zie jullie vanavond wel." Ik wil me omdraaien maar binnen een paar stappen staat Rachid naast me. Ik zucht diep en kijk hem aan. 
"Ik ben slechts de boodschapper bovendien is het gewoon toeval, ik moest hier deze zomer sowieso zijn, Hassan heeft hier zijn familie wonen. Kijk je moet weten dat ik altijd achter jullie relatie heb gestaan maar het is nu eenmaal zo gelopen. In ieder geval Mohammed woont weer bij zijn ouders totdat zij een ander huis heeft gevonden, ze zijn volgens de wet gescheiden en nu is hij zo hard aan het vechten voor jou dat ik me nu pas realiseer hoeveel hij eigenlijk van je houdt." Ik laat de woorden even tot me doordringen en schud dan met mijn hoofd. 
"Nu pas, weet je wat, stik er allemaal in !!!" Ik loop de laatste treden af en kijk Faysal aan. 
"Eey, zullen we gaan? Is Hanan er al?" Een moment lang kijkt Faysal me aan en begint dan te knikken. 
"Ja, ze zijn al weg. Kom dan gaan wij ook." Ik loop om de auto heen om naast hem in te stappen. Rachid en de jongens die bij hem waren blijven verbaasd staan, wanneer wij wegrijden. Faysal zegt de hele rit niks en expres zet ik ook muziek hard aan. Ik wilde het er niet meer over hebben. Mohammed en ik was verleden tijd en ik kon niet wachten om weer terug in Nederland te zijn zodat ik het iedereen duidelijk kon maken.....*   




Eey dames even een kort vervolg, ik sla hierna een grote stuk over en gaat het verhaal in Nederland weer door, en algauw zijn we bij het einde van het verhaal. Stay tuned en tot gauw...


Dikke kus,
Faatje

Ps: Nogmaals bedankt voor al jullie lieve reacties daar doe ik het voor...

Turkisch  :jeweetog:  ik was zo blij toen ik je naam zag, een van mijn eerste fans is weer bij mijn verhaal te vinden, echt leuk joh dat je me hebt gevonden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahah 
Mijn verhaal op Marokko.nl maak ik hier af insaallah zodra ik hiermee klaar ben okeej?

Groetjes...[/FONT]

----------


## rwina_89

Spannennnnnnndddddddddddddddddd

----------


## Turkisch_58

Zoals altijd was je vervolg prachtig meid, je kan heel goed schrijven 'k ben gek op je verhalen  :blozen:  
Bedankt voor het vervolg! 



Ohw jah voordat ik het vergeet, van mij kom je niet meer af, ik blijf je volgen  :engel:  

Kusjes,

----------


## aitoezintje_15

g0 faatje g0 faatje wollah was weer eens prachtige stukkie heelmaal flieft op dese verhaal  :Iluvu:  ga snel door zinaa

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ik HOU van jou verhaal.
Wollah echt zo mooi!!
 :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:  


Boesa

----------


## orka-ogen

SUPER EXTRAORDINAIR, FANTASTISCH
wacht niet te lang met een vervolgje h....

kusjes

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Dames dank jullie wel voor jullie lieve reacties, ik had gedacht nadat ik een te klein stukje had geplaatst jullie het misschien niet leuk zouden hebben gevonden maar ondanks dat hebben jullie toch lieve reacties geplaatst zoals gewoonlijk, ik waardeer het echt en als ik dit zo zie en lees vind ik het jammer dat na 2 hoofdstukken dit verhaal eindigt.

Moehim vandaag hebben we bezoek maar ik ben al begonnen met het volgende hoofdstuk insaallah heb ik het morgen helemaal af en kan ik het plaatsen zoals jullie het kunnen lezen.....


Rwina_89: Je vroeg me ergens waar ik in Alhoceima woonde ik was het vergeten te zeggen maar ik woon dus in de wijk Sidi abid, op een hoge berg wat een prachtig uitzicht geeft op de zee... Haha jullie weten inmiddels hoe gek ik op dit plaatsje ben, moehim dat je het nu weet meid...


Kus,
Faatje

----------


## rwina_89

Heey faatje

ik weet waar je bedoelt
het is niet ver van waar ik woon hahahah
en het uitzicht is prachtig je zit gwn echt de zee de haven allles gwn hahahaha

kus saida

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hoezo is dit verhaal naar 2 hoofdstukken afgelopen  :frons:   :droef:

----------


## Turkisch_58

Doe maar rustig aan meid :Smilie: 
We kunnen wel wachtEnn  :blozen:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Sorry helemaal vergeten hem te plaatsen, hier is die dan. Morgen afscheids-speech... Love you all en Een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar toegewenst. Moge we ook dit jaar ons harten vullen met de liefde van Allah (swt) en Moge we Insaallah ons op zijn pad behouden....

Kusjes,
Fatiha





_Hoofdstuk 59_ 


*Back In Nederland..* 


"Ik ga alleen okeej, jullie hoeven echt niet mee te gaan." Salima die niks had gezegd sinds ze het broodje in haar handen had gehad keek me nu met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan. 
"Jij spoort niet, we gaan met z`n allen en als we daar zijn vinden we het prima als je alleen naar binnen gaat maar je hoeft ons maar te roepen en we staan naast je." Ik keek Khalid aan maar die leek het met zijn zusje eens te zijn.
"Okeej, ik ken jullie inmiddels goed genoeg, jullie luisteren toch nooit naar mij dus is goed we gaan dus met z`n allen daarheen, maar ik ga dus helemaal alleen naar binnen." Terwijl ze me kauwend aankeken knikte ze allemaal tegelijk. 

Lachend liep ik de trap op naar mijn kamer. Ik opende mijn kast en haalde de drie tassen tevoorschijn. Een paar dagen daarvoor had ik alle spullen ingepakt die ook maar iets met Mohammed te maken hadden. Sieraden die ik van hem had gehad zaten in een kistje in mijn schoudertas, de rest waren kleren en wat kleine dingetjes die ik samen met hem of die hij voor me had gekocht. Ik liep me kamer uit en de trappen af naar beneden, Amira liep me tegemoet om me te helpen. 
"Wat is dat allemaal, waar gaan jullie heen?" Ik keek me moeder verbaasd aan niet wetend wat ik tegen haar moest zeggen. Yasmina begreep de hint en ging een gesprek met haar aan, opgelucht liepen we even later allemaal naar de auto..

We zouden eerst Amira afzetten bij haar werk en daarna zouden we naar het ouderlijk huis van Mohammed rijden. Ik voelde me zenuwachtig en kon alleen maar hopen dat zijn moeder niet thuis was...........


Daar aangekomen... 

Op de hoek van de straat zette hij de auto stil. We stapte allemaal uit en afwachtend keken ze me aan toen ik de tassen vasthield. 
"Okeej, jullie wachten hier dit gaat niet lang duren okeej?" Ze knikte allemaal naar me en ik nam een diepe zucht. 
"Oh en Fatiha, wat er ook gebeurt we staan hier, je hoeft maar te roepen en we zijn der, dus wees gerust." Ik schonk Yasmina een glimlach en draaide me toen om. Ik liep de straat in nadat ik een diepe zucht had genomen. Ik zag meteen dat zijn ouders er niet waren, immers stond er geen auto voor de deur. Ik zuchtte weer. Nu maar hopen dat ik binnen 5 minuten weer onderweg naar huis was. Ik wilde gewoon deze zakken afgeven meer niet. Het leek wel uren te duren voordat ik de deur bereikte. 

Zenuwachtig drukte ik de bel in, en niet veel later werd er opengedaan. 
"Fatiha?? Jou had ik nou net niet verwacht." Ik schonk haar een glimlach. 
"Sarah, hoe is het?" Ze deed een paar stappen opzij. 
"Hamdullilah het gaat goed. Kom verder." Treuzelend deed ik een paar stappen naar voren. Ze liep voor me uit naar de woonkamer. 
"Hoe is het met jou Fatiha? Lange tijd niet gezien. En je hebt nog een bruin kleurtje zie ik, hoe was Marokko?" Ik deed een paar stappen de woonkamer in en knikte naar Sanae die tv zat te kijken. 
"Het gaat goed hamdullilah, Marokko was zoals gewoonlijk. Dank je voor het vragen. Ik keek om me heen, de laatste keer dat ik me in dit huis bevond was het niet goed afgelopen. Ik voelde een rilling over mijn rug gaan. Sanae stond op en verliet de kamer. Zenuwachtig keek ik weer om me heen. 
"Ehm, ik wil je niet tot last zijn maar ik kom dit afgeven. Kun je er misschien voor zorgen dat Mohammed het krijgt?" Ik keek haar aan en zag haar ogen groot worden, verschrikt keek ze naar iets dat achter me bij de deur stond, ik draaide me om en ontmoette de ogen die me al maanden achterna zaten, de ogen die me hadden betoverd, vanaf de allereerste dag.......



_Hoofdstuk 60 (Laatste hoofdstuk)_   


Hij schraapte zijn keel en met zijn donkere kleine ogen keek hij me verdrietig aan. 
"Fatiha...." Ik boog me hoofd en haalde even diep adem. 
"Hbiba djelie, je bent er... eindelijk." Sarah liep langs me heen om ook de kamer te verlaten. Mohammed en ik bleven alleen achter. Ik had niet verwacht hem in het huis aan te treffen, toch was ik ook blij dat ik hem weer zag. 
"Ehm, ik wilde even wat spullen komen brengen." Zei ik nuchter terwijl ik zijn blik probeerde te ontwijken. Hij deed een stap dichterbij en greep naar een tas. Ik pakte mijn schoudertas en haalde het sieradenkistje eruit. Terwijl hij een jurk uit de tas haalde liep ik naar de tafel om het kistje daar neer te leggen. 
"Wat is dit? Wat moet ik hiermee?" Ik keek naar hem op. 
"Ikke.. Mohammed, ik geef het aan jou allemaal, zie maar wat je ermee doet." Hij schudde hevig met zijn hoofd. 
"Ben je gek geworden ofzo." Hij haalde de tas overhoop en ook de andere tassen leegde hij neer op de grond. Hij greep toen naar het kistje en gooide het erbovenop. 
"Kijk ernaar !!" Met zijn wijsvinger probeerde hij me te dwingen te kijken naar de inhoud van de tassen. 
"Kijk maar goed, allemaal herinneringen allemaal tijden waarin we gelukkig waren samen. Zo zie ik het Fatiha. Of heb ik het verkeerd?" Ik bekeek hem van top tot teen en toen pas realiseerde ik me hoe diep we waren gezonken. Gezonken in verdriet.. verdriet om elkaar. 


Ik deed een paar stappen dichterbij totdat onze gezichten een paar cm van elkaar verwijderd waren. Ik hoorde hoe hij diep adem haalde, hij begon boos te worden ik merkte het aan hem, maar ik wilde het niet. Hij ontweek mijn ogen die hem vol verdriet aankeken, hij keek over mijn schouder heen naar de witte muur blijkbaar. Mijn hand ging naar zijn gezicht, en streek over zijn wang naar zijn hals. Ik ging dichter naar hem toe om mijn gezicht in zijn hals te plaatsen. Niet veel later voelde ik zijn vertrouwde armen om me heen. Mijn hand verdween in zijn haar en daarna rechtstreeks naar zijn hart, waarna ik voel hoe die hevig tekeer gaat. 
"Vertel me eens Mohammed..." Fluisterde ik. 
"Vertel me eens waarom je hart zo tekeer gaat? Is dat nog steeds door mijn verschijning of is het omdat je boos bent op me?" Hij greep naar mijn schouders en haalde me van zijn sterke borst vandaan. Zijn ogen boorde zich in de mijne. 
"Ik kan nooit boos op je worden, dat moet je onderhand wel weten. Wat betreft je verschijning..." Hij zuchtte even en vervolgde toen zijn woorden. 
"Je verschijning zal mijn hart altijd sneller doen slaan." Zuchtend haalde ik zijn armen van mijn schouders. Ik deed een paar stappen achteruit en pakte toen het hoopje van de grond en plaatste het op de bank. 
"Ons verleden Mohammed, onze herinneringen en tijden samen. De liefde die we samen hebben gedeeld, alles.... alles eindigt hier... vandaag...." Ik keek naar hem op en zag zijn gezicht verstarren. 
"Dat.. dat... dat kan niet.." Hij schudde ongelovig met zijn hoofd. 
"Fatiha, dat kan je me niet aandoen. Niet nu... Nee niet nu ik je zo hard nodig heb. Niet nu ik je steun nodig heb. Verdomme !!! Niet nu ik mijn vrouwtje bij me wil hebben......" Mijn ogen vulde zich met tranen, met pijn in mijn hart, met pijn in mijn hele lichaam kijk ik hem met grote ogen aan. 
"Het spijt me...." Hij loopt op me af en pakt me vast, stevig drukt hij me tegen zich aan. 
Even blijven we zo staan en dan pakt hij mijn hoofd vast en kijkt me diep in de ogen aan. 
"Hbiba, ik wil je wat laten zien. Kom mee !!" Hij trekt aan mijn arm en we lopen de gang in om de trap op te lopen naar zijn kamer. 

Bij binnenkomst sta ik even verschrikt te kijken. Op de muren staan ingelijste foto`s van mij alleen, of van ons samen. 
"Mohammed wat is dit? Wat doen al deze foto`s hier?" Druk is hij bezig wat uit een doos te halen.
"Hier dit.. Deze foto, van ons samen, die dag weet je nog die dag dat ik jarig was en jij voor die grote verrassing zorgde." Ik liep naar hem toe en haalde de foto uit zijn handen. Er verscheen een glimlach op mijn gezicht. Ik ging naast hem op bed zitten. 
"Weet je nog hoe gelukkig we hier waren? Twee dagen later vroeg ik je ten huwelijk, weet je nog?" Ik knikte glimlachend. 
"Dat wil ik terug Fatiha, ik wil die verdomde mooie glimlach weer op je gezicht krijgen, geef me de kans hbiba djelie en het gaat me lukken ook." Met pijn in mijn hart gaf ik hem de foto terug en schudde ik met mijn hoofd. Ik wilde opstaan maar hij trok me weer terug waardoor ik half op zijn schoot terechtkwam. Ik zucht diep en sla mijn ogen neer. 
Zijn vinger gaat over mijn onderlip en beschaamd kijk ik de andere kant op. 
"Fatiha, ik wil alleen jou. Ik kan niet zonder je leven, alstublieft geef ons een kans." Wederom schudde ik met mijn hoofd. Mijn handen woelde door zijn haar. 
"Ik kan het niet meer Mohammed. We hebben het vaak genoeg geprobeerd. Hbib djelie ik kan niet leven met jou moeder die elke dag zal laten blijken hoe erg ze me haat. Liefje, ik kan het niet, al heb ik alles voor je over. Ze is jou moeder Mohammed, ze zal een belangrijke rol spelen. En het gaat mis, hoe dan ook. Hoe sterk ons liefde ook is." Hij plaatste zijn vingers op mijn mond waardoor ik stil werd. 
"Niet doen schoonheid, je moet altijd blijven geloven in ons. Ik kan niet leven met het feit dat als jij hier vandaag wegloopt ik je nooit meer kan liefhebben, kan beminnen als mijn eigen vrouw. Fatiha dat kan IK niet, en wij komen er wel zolang we in elkaar blijven geloven en in de sterke liefde die we hebben." Hij veegt de tranen van mijn wangen en ik schrik van mijn telefoon die in mijn zak trilt. Tegelijkertijd horen we een deur hard dichtslaan en gestommel op de trap. 


Verschrikt sta ik op, hij pakt mijn hand stevig vast en als de deur opengaat knijp ik van de schrik in zijn hand. Beschermend komt hij naast me staan als zijn moeder op me af komt lopen. 
"Wat doet deze hoer in mijn huis????" Geschrokken van haar woorden deins ik achteruit. Met vurende ogen keek ze me aan. Als blikken konden doden was ik er nu zeker niet meer geweest, ik wil langs haar heen naar de deur lopen als Mohammed me naar zich toetrekt. Ik kijk naar hem op en schud met me hoofd. 
"Laat me gaan...Het is beter zo.." Fluister ik. "Ik kan het niet..." Ik knik naar hem, terwijl hij met zijn hoofd schud. 
"Ik kan je niet laten gaan al zeg je me dat het beter is..." Een ogenblik kijken we elkaar diep in de ogen aan en dan voel ik zijn hand in de mijne verslappen. 
"Uit mijn huis vuile hoer, hoe durf je een stap te zetten in mijn huis !!!" Ik loop naar de deur zonder om te kijken en snel ren ik de trappen af. 

De rest van de familie staat in de gang af te wachten wat er gaat gebeuren. Ik ontwijk al hun blikken en loop gauw naar de deur. Ik weet dat Mohammed me achterna is gelopen en dus probeer ik zo snel mogelijk weg te komen. Als ik de deur heb geopend wordt er aan mijn arm gegrepen, ik draai me om en ontmoet wederom de verdrietige ogen die me de rest van mijn leven zullen achtervolgen, ik was de reden van zijn verdriet. 
"Inta Hayati, Inta Habibi..." Fluisterde hij. Ik huiver bij het horen van deze woorden. 
"Fatiha, Ik hou van je, altijd zal ik van je blijven houden." Ik stap op hem af en sla mijn armen om hem heen. 
"Ik ook van jou Mohammed. Vergeet nooit echt nooit, dat mijn liefde voor jou echt was al die tijd. Alles kwam rechtstreeks uit mijn hart, je zal altijd de enige jongen blijven die mijn hart sneller deed slaan, de enige jongen met wie ik mijn liefde en leven wilde delen..." De tranen lopen over mijn wangen en ik hoor hem ook snikken. Ik vang de medelijdende blikken op van zijn broers en zussen maar het deed me niks meer. Zij konden ons helpen maar hebben het nooit gedaan, ik zou het ze nooit vergeven, ik zou geen enkele persoon vergeven die ons in de weg had gestaan.... 

Langzaam haal ik mezelf uit zijn armen. Ik plaats een kus op zijn lippen en sluit me ogen om even van het moment te genieten, ons laatste moment samen. Hij pakte mijn gezicht vast en kuste mijn tranen weg, mijn hand gaat door zijn haar en onze tranen hadden zich met elkaar verenigd. Voor de laatste keer keek ik hem diep in de ogen aan en sloot ze daarna. Stevig drukte ik mijn lippen weer op de zijne en met een ruk haal ik mezelf uit zijn armen en loop verstrooid de deur uit... 

Zonder om te kijken loop ik rustig door de straat terwijl ik de tranen van mijn gezicht veeg. Ik had er een punt achter gezet en ik realiseerde me dat dit het einde was. Het hoofdstuk was afgesloten. We zouden elkaar niet meer spreken, niet meer liefhebben, niet meer troosten, steunen, beminnen, elkaar toelachen, er voor elkaar zijn. Het was allemaal verleden tijd. Ik zou vanaf nu alleen door het leven gaan. 

_En Mohammed.... Tja, hij werd een deel van mij, in de toekomst bleef hij het mooiste deel van mij........._   



_Het Einde.... _   



(Hij werd een deel van mij... wordt vervolgd door het verhaal: *..My Only Love.."Zie volgende link; http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...=&pagenumber=1)

----------


## rwina_89

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEY 
zo een mooie afsluiting 
im in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee with your story hhahahahaha meid maak ook dat andere verhaal af haha zij is een deel van mij

echt schrijftalent wollah

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Ohhh zo prachtig_ 
_Echt top man_ 
_Verdrietig einde BOEHOE_  :frons:

----------


## Turkisch_58

Het was een prachtig verhaal meid, mijn complimenten!!  :duim:  
Insha""Allah ga je verder met een volgend verhaal, ik kijk er naar uit :knipoog: 

Ik wens iedereen een gelukkig nieuwjaar, Insha"Allah zullen we met z'n allen op het goede pad blijven.. :Smilie: 

Groetjes,

----------


## Laitje

Tranen die ik heb gelaten bij t laatste stukje.... niet normaal  :frons:  
Ik hoopte zo erg dat ze weer bij elkaar zouden komen, maar ja....

Anyway, ik heb het al vaker gezegd en ik blijf het zeggen ===>>> het is echt een PRACHTIGGGGGGG verhaal.. ik kom echt woorden tekort..

Ik hoop dat je verder gaat met schrijven, het zou echt zonde zijn als je zou stoppen met zo'n talent dus NIET STOPPENNNNN!!!!


Heel veel liefs van Laila

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey Meid......

Dit verhaal, is gewoon in een woord, GEWELDIG!!
Ik hoop dat ik in de toekomst nog een verhaal van je kan lezen.
 :Iluvu: 

Boesa+Thalla

 :kusgrijs:  Leyla....

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Heey 

Ik vond het echt een heeeeeeeeel goei verhaal, en ik had echt niet verwacht dat het zo ging eindigen, stiekem hoopte ik op een goei einde...

Kzou zeggen, blijf maar verder schrijven, je bent er wel goed in!!!

Beslama thalla!

----------


## ladyke

Oooooooh....is het al klaar??

Ik had al van in het begin van je verhaal gedacht van jah...Die twee gaan toch nog bij elkaar eindigen...Ik was er zo zeker van...!!

Maar jah it turned zo out hehe...

Ik hoop dat je aan een tweede verhaal bezig bent...Want ik kan niet wachten om nog een verhaal van je te lezen...

We Want Speech!!.....We Want Speech !! 
Kiss van me, myself & I...

----------


## LonelyGirl

Salaam lief Fatiha'tje,

Het is alweer 'n tijdje geleden maar ik heb alsnog je verhaal op de voet gevolgd tot nu het einde zich aangedient heeft.

Het einde,pff...
Het heeft gevoelens losgeweekt die een gat brandden in mijn hart.

Je verhaal was 'n knap staaltje schrijfkunst meid,alle lof voor jou.

Kiss,

Lonely

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig, maar een deel van mijn hart had gehoopt dat het einde er als volgt uitzag:

mo is gescheiden met bouchra, trouwde met faatje en ze leefden nog lang en gelukkig  :huil2:   :huil2:   :huil2:

----------


## hajar_rajah

Echt een super einde ;-)

xxxx Hajar

----------


## Caramel25

Hey FaatjeMoesjoem,

Je verhaal was echt prachtig :knipoog:  en het Einde was ook niet beter te beschrijven.
Tbarke'Allah, je hebt echt schrijftaent. Maar ik had een vraagje:
Mag ik je link van je andere verhaal "Zij is een deel van mij"? Want ik weet niet waar hij geschreven is en ik ben erg benieuwd :knipoog: 

Groetjes,
Caramel.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Hallo allemaal,

Eerlijk gezegd was ik verbaasd al die reacties te lezen en dan spreek ik nog niet over de inhoud van die reacties. Echt lief van jullie allemaal ik waardeer het echt en ik bedank jullie voor alle complimenten maar boven al bedank ik jullie voor het tijd nemen om mijn verhaal te lezen.

Ik las dat sommige van jullie verbaasd waren over het einde, en ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik erover twijfelde, ik wilde het namelijk ook een happy end geven, maar toen ik erover nadacht bedacht ik me dat niet alles rozengeur en manenschijn is of uiteindelijk wordt. Ik weet inmiddels dat het fabeltje: Ze leefde nog lang en gelukkig.. Niet bestaat in het echte leven, en dat wilde ik dus zo laten merken.

Dames ik hoop insaallah dat jullie mijn andere verhaal ook zullen lezen, op marokko.nl staat die inmiddels erg ver wat misschien ook beter is omdat ik hem hier wil gaan plaatsen. Ik zal enkel de schrijfstijl veranderen want toen ik aan dat verhaal begon schreef ik heel anders.

Nou, ik wil jullie dus nogmaals bedanken lieverdjes, en voor degene die hem compleet willen moeten hun hotmailadres even doorgeven dan mail ik het naar je....

Jullie zijn dus nog lang niet van me af schatjes...
Take care allemaal en tot gauw..

Hele Dikke Zoen,
Fatiha

Ps: Caramel25 is een verhaal begonnen las ik en ik raad jullie het allemaal aan om te gaan lezen.

En natuurlijk very important het nieuwe verhaal van Lonelygirl, de meeste van jullie weten wel dat haar schrijfstijl je iedere keer steeds doet verlangen naar meer... "Mijn Zelfhaat" Is dit keer de titel, wat ook weer de nieuwschierigheid opwekt, dus mensen lezen allemaal !!!

Okeej nu ga ik even een beginnetje maken aan "Zij is een deel van mij.."


Kissss

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Hey zina,


Sorry ik begreep het niet helemaal, ga je het verhaal Zij is een deel van mij" hier op dit forum zetten?


Gr. + BIGG KISS

Leyla

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Eerlijk gezegd was ik verbaasd al die reacties te lezen en dan spreek ik nog niet over de inhoud van die reacties. Echt lief van jullie allemaal ik waardeer het echt en ik bedank jullie voor alle complimenten maar boven al bedank ik jullie voor het tijd nemen om mijn verhaal te lezen.
> 
> Ik las dat sommige van jullie verbaasd waren over het einde, en ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik erover twijfelde, ik wilde het namelijk ook een happy end geven, maar toen ik erover nadacht bedacht ik me dat niet alles rozengeur en manenschijn is of uiteindelijk wordt. Ik weet inmiddels dat het fabeltje: Ze leefde nog lang en gelukkig.. Niet bestaat in het echte leven, en dat wilde ik dus zo laten merken.
> 
> Dames ik hoop insaallah dat jullie mijn andere verhaal ook zullen lezen, op marokko.nl staat die inmiddels erg ver wat misschien ook beter is omdat ik hem hier wil gaan plaatsen. Ik zal enkel de schrijfstijl veranderen want toen ik aan dat verhaal begon schreef ik heel anders.
> 
> ...


Hi schat ,

Zoals je reeds weet kan ik het einde van jouw verhaal enkel beamen daar het leven geen rozengeur noch maneschijn is maar toch sterk vasthoudend aan de zinspreuk 'na regen komt zonneschijn' ga ook ik door .
Wat je vandaag niet breekt kneedt je tot de mens van morgen.

En thanks voor je allerliefste compliment schat,het verheugt me dat ook "Mijn Zelfhaat" je goedkeuring heeft .

Hopelijk tot weldra op msn meid.

Kiss,
Lonely

----------


## Caramel25

Salam FaatjeMoesjoem,

Heel leuke speech! Al hoewel ik niet vaak gereageerd heb, hoop ik dat ik toch een kleine bijdrage heb kunnen leveren aan je verhaal!
En ook wil ik je persoonlijk bedanken voor je kleine "reclame"- berichtje!!!  :grote grijns:  
Echt, het ontroerde me wel een beetje...

Mohiem, ik hoop dat het Insha'Allah wat wordt met mij verhaal, want ik zit eerlijk gezegd even met een blanco pagina in mijn hoofd.

Maar goed, ik ben hier niet gekomen om te gaan bla-bla'en over mijn verhaal.

Je hebt het perfect gedaan Faatje, en ik kijk uit naar je volgende verhaal.

Lots of love,
Caramel

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Salaam dames,

Voordat ik het eerste stukje van mijn nieuwe verhaal ga plaatsen wilde ik eerst nog hierop reageren.

Lonelygirl: Wijze woorden, en je hebt inderdaad gelijk. Nou in ieder geval ik kijk er naar uit om weer een vervolgje van je verhaal te lezen. en natuurlijk heb je mijn goedkeuring, je schrijfstijl is perfect.

Caramel25:Elke persoon, ook al plaatste die 1 reactie leverde een bijdrage aan mijn verhaal, jij dus helemaal. Vond het fijn dat er mensen waren die interesse toonde en afwachtte op een vervolg. Wat betreft je eigen verhaal, het is een goed begin en soms heb je even geen inspiratie meer dat komt echt vaak genoeg voor. Dan moet je het ook even aan de kant zetten maar stop er vooral niet mee. Vooral in het begin is het doorzetten maar hou vol en je komt er wel  :ole:  

Mvr..Zz: Ik ga dat verhaal dus inderdaad hier op dit forum `sterke verhalen` dus je zal hem gauw genoeg tegen gekomen.


Take care lady`s,

Dikke kus,
Faatje

----------


## Caramel25

Salam FaatjeMoesjoem,

Eej joh, je hebt het hartstikke goed gedaan! Ik kijk uit naar je volgende verhaal! 

En over dat inspiratie, ik zie dat je het heb gemerkt. Ik weet eerlijk gezegd zelf ook niet wat ik moet schrijven, maar ik bedenk wel wat :knipoog: 

Xusjes, Caramel.

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

hey meid ik heb al een tijdje je verhaal gelezen (tot hey eind nnatuurlijk zo een yunkie ben ik wel:P) ahahah en je ik heb er echt van genoten ik kijk uit naar een nieuw verhaal van je meid mij complimenten (maarje wist al dat je goed kon schrijven togg door al die reacties hahah) 

doeggg -xxxxxxx-  :bril:

----------


## mejnoonalcabo

Hey u, ben ik weer!
Heb ik het weer goed gemaakt?  :vreemd:  

Sjow moest mezelf net echt ff sterk houden en m'n traantjes niet de vrije loop laten. 
Nee ik jok. Maargoed, ja dat laatste had ik toch ook liever anders gezien. Kan haast nie geloven dat het uiteindelijk toch niets geworden is. Ik weet het niet hoor maar d'r zit vast nog een staartje aan. 

Maarja wat het ook moge zijn ik hoop in ieder geval dat je zoiets nooit meer mee hoeft te maken. 

Enne.. als je ooit nog eens een boek uitbrengt zal die zeker bij mij in de boekenkast komen te staan ..maaruh die wil ik wel gesigneerd hebben he... dat je het ff weet!  :ego:  

Love,

me

----------


## *MissyN*

mooi verhaal  :wow:

----------


## *MissyN*

mooi verhaal  :wow:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=sienna]hoi
wil ook evn zeggen dat je je schrijfstijl heel mooi is.
en dat ik je verhaal niet weg kon leggen
en dat het me ontroert heeft
ik zou zeggen ga zo door en als je nog andere verhalen hebt geschreven wil ik ze graag lezen
xxx [/GLOW]

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Up!!!!  :stout:  


Fa

----------


## Batata24

Hahaha  :Smilie:

----------


## mejnoon

Ewa zina, ben ik weer en dit keer met een andere profielnaam en moest me dus even aanmelden hier want dit blijf ik een waanzinnig verhaal vinden dusj  :wijs:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> * 
> Ewa zina, ben ik weer en dit keer met een andere profielnaam en moest me dus even aanmelden hier want dit blijf ik een waanzinnig verhaal vinden dusj  
> *


*Wat leuk zeg!
Een reactie van Mejnoon

Dank je wel hoor... Waardeer het echt..


Fa*

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Echt een mooie verhaal mashaallah..!!

ik ben hier nieuw op maroc.nl en ben gelijk aan jou verhaal begonnen. 
med 1 ding je hebt echt TALENT...!!!  :love2:

----------

